# doublejj's next big adventure....Lone Oak Farms 2016



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2015)

From the beginning....





I swear these bags of soil keep getting heavier each year.....& so 2016 Lone Oak Farms begins





P.S. I'm on my first smoke break of 2016......more pics to follow


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2015)

Along for the ride for sure


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 14, 2015)

woot!


----------



## texasjack (Dec 14, 2015)

In before the lock. Wait what?
Play more ELP.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 14, 2015)

subbed up . is it the first already? damn @fumble 's edibles are super potent


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2015)

Welcome back my friends.....


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2015)

right on JJ...here at the start


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> subbed up . is it the first already? damn @fumble 's edibles are super potent


nom nom nom lol


----------



## nuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Good Luck To You and the Krew this year JJ !
I'm stubbed in for 2016 !


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Dec 14, 2015)

wooooooo


----------



## beachball (Dec 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> From the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi brother, be on the lookout for Santa leaving you and the boys at Lone Oak Farms a big box of love from all of us down here. Enjoy! It should arrive Saturday at your place


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2015)

This should be fun. :0)


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm along for the show 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## getawaymountain (Dec 14, 2015)

we got to fill up the greenhouse when we get home - time to get started its so empty in there good luck in the next season djj and crew ya got some fine medicine there


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 14, 2015)

Yay! Gonna be a great year! I feel it JJ! 



doublejj said:


> From the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> From the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand of lights are those FLs?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> What brand of lights are those FLs?


They are 4' Hydrofarm T5's...


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> They are 4' Hydrofarm T5's...


Thanks. I'm going to be vegging in two 4x8s, one will be full time mother. I'm hoping that I can fit two t-5 style lights in the boxes. so I'm shopping around. Thanks.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 14, 2015)

You have no ideal how much I look forward to this. But I have to say , 2015 was the biggest Ive seen. Best to you for 2016


----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2015)

Still You turn me on.....


----------



## papapayne (Dec 15, 2015)

yeee haw! here we go!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2015)

JJ IS santa


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 15, 2015)

I sure would like a ride in a Model S one day.


----------



## 420tycoon (Dec 15, 2015)

subbed  best of luck!


----------



## mwine87 (Dec 15, 2015)

Here we go! Along for the ride!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2015)

A few Cherry Pies on 24/0 for March planting into the light dep greenhouse...


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 15, 2015)

Kick ass


----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Kick ass


Sweet Cherry Pie.......


----------



## papapayne (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice man! I am getting the Spring Run plants together myself and starting veg.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2015)

With most of the essential items already in place, we are months ahead of last season. After the crew finishes up the last round of 2015 that are currently in greenhouse #1 around the end of Jan, they should have about a month off (Feb) before it will be time to plant out these Cherry Pies in March for any early light dep crop.


----------



## nuggs (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm cleaning up my clone room today. got bug's or something. I plan to start a new thread ya all' watch for it coming soon.
very nice start JJ ! I'm following your lead for a spring light dep


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 16, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I'm cleaning up my clone room today. got bug's or something. I plan to start a new thread ya all' watch for it coming soon.
> very nice start JJ ! I'm following your lead for a spring light dep



Cant wait Nuggs.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 17, 2015)

Joedank said:


> subbed up . is it the first already? damn @fumble 's edibles are super potent



That is something I would truly love to try. Fumbles super potent edibles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2015)

lurking!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## nuggs (Dec 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lurking!


Hi Don !
I got some of the freebies from angry


----------



## Joedank (Dec 17, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> That is something I would truly love to try. Fumbles super potent edibles


they said 25mg but 2 an i was floored .... hmmmmmmm


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Hi Don !
> I got some of the freebies from angry


 What did you get man? The suspense is killing me! 

3 72mg doses from fumble. 6beers and multiple bags! Awesome


----------



## fumble (Dec 17, 2015)

Joedank said:


> they said 25mg but 2 an i was floored .... hmmmmmmm


Lol...i guess they work then


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2015)

Fumble.. You have me wondering how many mg my extractions are... Lol. My wife and I are probably in the 300-500mg range for dosage I think. I'm slowly titrating w yours so I can compare to my own. Give me a point of reference at least. Lol! Everything is so damn yummay thus far it's silly.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2015)

All gd karma your way jj gramps
No luck involved when your doing what you love doing....
Cali says hi shes 1 yr old next month


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3566753 All gd karma your way jj gramps
> No luck involved when your doing what you love doing....
> Cali says hi shes 1 yr old next month


shes a living doll Ruby...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> shes a living doll Ruby...


shes my no 1 and my wife knows and likes that.Ive never been so close to a non human in my life x twice


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2015)

did you get my message PC?....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> did you get my message PC?....


Yep 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Fumble.. You have me wondering how many mg my extractions are... Lol. My wife and I are probably in the 300-500mg range for dosage I think. I'm slowly titrating w yours so I can compare to my own. Give me a point of reference at least. Lol! Everything is so damn yummay thus far it's silly.


 Thank you 
point of reference for? the mg in each? Most of my candies are 72 to 75 mg and the Peanut Butter and Chocolate Bar is 400mg. If Andrew brought you anything from the bbq itself, they will be either 15mg (the choc/orange/chili truffle) or 25 mg for the Donut Poppers.


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2015)

she is just so beautiful Ruby  kiss her face for me


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2015)

yea ! face Kiss ! Big face kiss. lol gimme those jawls puppy !


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 18, 2015)

fumble said:


> Thank you
> point of reference for? the mg in each? Most of my candies are 72 to 75 mg and the Peanut Butter and Chocolate Bar is 400mg. If Andrew brought you anything from the bbq itself, they will be either 15mg (the choc/orange/chili truffle) or 25 mg for the Donut Poppers.


@funble how do you determine the mg/dose? Do you have it analyzed.

Also subbed for the DJJ, PC, and Crew winter experimentation show


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2015)

fumble said:


> Thank you
> point of reference for? the mg in each? Most of my candies are 72 to 75 mg and the Peanut Butter and Chocolate Bar is 400mg. If Andrew brought you anything from the bbq itself, they will be either 15mg (the choc/orange/chili truffle) or 25 mg for the Donut Poppers.


I meant your edibles give me a reference on my own. Let's me.guesstimate what mg dosage I might be taking of my own regularly.


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 18, 2015)

Is this seat taken? Subbed up for another amazing run! JJ, PC, 1 of many Mikes..... I wish you all the best this season and if you need an extra pair of hands hit me up!


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> @funble how do you determine the mg/dose? Do you have it analyzed.
> 
> Also subbed for the DJJ, PC, and Crew winter experimentation show


No, I don't have anything analyzed, I just use an average % for THC to calculate. Most strains nowadays are 10 to 20% THC, so I use an average of 15% for bud/trim and 30% for hash. I did have my butter tested once, and my calculations were pretty spot on  I can send you the formula I use if you like.



SomeGuy said:


> I meant your edibles give me a reference on my own. Let's me.guesstimate what mg dosage I might be taking of my own regularly.


mmk...ic ic


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2015)

We will be eating your goodies all the way up to Idaho for christmas. Lol. . Andrew brought a bunch for us.



fumble said:


> No, I don't have anything analyzed, I just use an average % for THC to calculate. Most strains nowadays are 10 to 20% THC, so I use an average of 15% for bud/trim and 30% for hash. I did have my butter tested once, and my calculations were pretty spot on  I can send you the formula I use if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> mmk...ic ic


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> shes my no 1 and my wife knows and likes that.Ive never been so close to a non human in my life x twice


When I was a kid, my dad always had 2 dogs outside and usually 2 in the house as well. Throughout my life living with my parents it was like that. Dogs are much better companions than humans. Always happy to see you and they certainly understand feelings. Any time in the past, when I had a dog, and was feeling like shit, that dog always knew. Fucking love dogs. Six years ago when my 1st was born my wife started tripping about dog hair so she gave my dog away to her friend, but instead of telling me that, she said someone picked her up when she was outside. I put the fear into this whole family when I sat them all down and said, that dog means more to me than any of you here, if I feel shitty that dog knows, you cant even pick that up!! Told me then she gave her away. I was fucked for months, just because of a sweet little smart dog.....

Man I am sorry for the rant. Could have used a dog to calm my ass down these last few months thats for fucking sure.....


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2015)

I know exactly what you mean Vnsmkr. My girl knows when I am upset and lets me hug her. I had a German Shephard when I lived in PA that would climb up on my lap and comfort me when I was crying. I am way more comfortable around a bunch of dogs than humans lol...until I get to know you all  

You were a lot kinder than I would have been...there would have been an ass beating somewhere along the line.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

fumble said:


> I know exactly what you mean Vnsmkr. My girl knows when I am upset and lets me hug her. I had a German Shephard when I lived in PA that would climb up on my lap and comfort me when I was crying. I am way more comfortable around a bunch of dogs than humans lol...until I get to know you all
> 
> You were a lot kinder than I would have been...there would have been an ass beating somewhere along the line.


Lets just say the mental ass beating was worse for her. Told her that dog meant more than anyone to me for a very long time and it hurt me deeply. Hell Im tearing up now thinking about it. But like I tell her (wife) daily dont live in the past, focus on doing good NOW. No thoughts of tomorrow, just now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

Been smoking, eating, vaping, etc for 26 yrs and man it has sculpted my life, my thoughts, my health. I could go on and on

Not sure why I thought of that but its such a positive influence.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

fumble said:


> I know exactly what you mean Vnsmkr. My girl knows when I am upset and lets me hug her. I had a German Shephard when I lived in PA that would climb up on my lap and comfort me when I was crying. I am way more comfortable around a bunch of dogs than humans lol...until I get to know you all
> 
> You were a lot kinder than I would have been...there would have been an ass beating somewhere along the line.


my dog was awesome yest shed a tear and she wanted to lick them away...and I mean lick them away kinda like using a tissue she was so gentle....me and my wife would be lost without her


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Dec 18, 2015)

Startin early, good luck this year!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 19, 2015)

fumble said:


> No, I don't have anything analyzed, I just use an average % for THC to calculate. Most strains nowadays are 10 to 20% THC, so I use an average of 15% for bud/trim and 30% for hash. I did have my butter tested once, and my calculations were pretty spot on  I can send you the formula I use if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> mmk...ic ic


That would be awesome. Never know what dose is going in or being consumed. Would be nice to get some consistency. Thanks.


----------



## werm11 (Dec 19, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> When I was a kid, my dad always had 2 dogs outside and usually 2 in the house as well. Throughout my life living with my parents it was like that. Dogs are much better companions than humans. Always happy to see you and they certainly understand feelings. Any time in the past, when I had a dog, and was feeling like shit, that dog always knew. Fucking love dogs. Six years ago when my 1st was born my wife started tripping about dog hair so she gave my dog away to her friend, but instead of telling me that, she said someone picked her up when she was outside. I put the fear into this whole family when I sat them all down and said, that dog means more to me than any of you here, if I feel shitty that dog knows, you cant even pick that up!! Told me then she gave her away. I was fucked for months, just because of a sweet little smart dog.....
> 
> Man I am sorry for the rant. Could have used a dog to calm my ass down these last few months thats for fucking sure.....


You're a good man for staying with her after that. I do believe that after completely flipping out and getting my dog back I would've given away all of my girls belongings. Boots, coats, whatever. Probably would've just set them on fire. It would break my heart to think about my dog being sad and confused at a strangers house. Over some dog hair...pshhh. Sorry, that's not meant to be insulting, I just care for dogs the same way you do. There is no kind of love/connection like that of a dog.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 19, 2015)

werm11 said:


> You're a good man for staying with her after that. I do believe that after completely flipping out and getting my dog back I would've given away all of my girls belongings. Boots, coats, whatever. Probably would've just set them on fire. It would break my heart to think about my dog being sad and confused at a strangers house. Over some dog hair...pshhh. Sorry, that's not meant to be insulting, I just care for dogs the same way you do. There is no kind of love/connection like that of a dog.


There was some soul searching done better believe that. Difficult juncture, difficult decisions....


----------



## Larro Darro (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm in for the ride. Looking forward to a good grow.

Speaking of dogs, I have a beautiful 6 year old Chocolate Lab that was dropped off at the Larro Ranchero when she was about 5-6 months old. She loves to be petted and always comes running when I open the back door. I have been on the wagon for 11-12 years, so she has never seen me smoke until very recently. But she will not come near me if I have my stash bag in hand when I come out the door. She goes under the deck until I'm through smoking. Must have been mistreated by her first owner who was a smoker is all I can figure.


----------



## 420tycoon (Dec 19, 2015)

Larro Darro said:


> I'm in for the ride. Looking forward to a good grow.
> 
> Speaking of dogs, I have a beautiful 6 year old Chocolate Lab that was dropped off at the Larro Ranchero when she was about 5-6 months old. She loves to be petted and always comes running when I open the back door. I have been on the wagon for 11-12 years, so she has never seen me smoke until very recently. But she will not come near me if I have my stash bag in hand when I come out the door. She goes under the deck until I'm through smoking. Must have been mistreated by her first owner who was a smoker is all I can figure.


maybe got ahold of a batch of edibles as a pup and had a bad trip, iv known many dogs to do this.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2015)

beachball said:


> Hi brother, be on the lookout for Santa leaving you and the boys at Lone Oak Farms a big box of love from all of us down here. Enjoy! It should arrive Saturday at your place


You box arrived in good shape, thank you brother. Happy Holidays!!


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll definitely be watching the march light dep. I plan on trying the same thing but on a smaller scale. I found a nice 7'w x 7't x 20'L green house that comes with a blackout cover. Thinking I can pull atleast 5lbs outta it


----------



## nuggs (Dec 29, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


> I'll definitely be watching the march light dep. I plan on trying the same thing but on a smaller scale. I found a nice 7'w x 7't x 20'L green house that comes with a blackout cover. Thinking I can pull atleast 5lbs outta it


that sounds like a nice find. Where did you find it @tannersmokin247


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 29, 2015)

With being sicker than Hell and covered in poisen oak not much can put a smile on my face but this little girl always manages to somehow 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> With being sicker than Hell and covered in poisen oak not much can put a smile on my face but this little girl always manages to somehow
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


That's such a sweety....
Did the prime rib make you sick?...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2015)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUCK.


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That's such a sweety....
> Did the prime rib make you sick?...


Nope just a nasty cold 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Nope just a nasty cold
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


That sucks, do you want me to bring you some hot soup?


----------



## dirtpower (Dec 29, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Nope just a nasty cold
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Nasty cold just might be the flu...and it sucks either way...rest my friend and feel better soon.


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That sucks, do you want me to bring you some hot soup?


No that's alright I'm not much of a soup eater I'm sure I fought this cold from uncle Mike he came back from vaca with it I just laid around all day today and drank a bottle of dayquil and took a bunch of Aleve gonna rest and try and enjoy my last day of having the house to myself before the crew gets back 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2015)

Just take it easy, I'll see you in a couple days...


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 29, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> With being sicker than Hell and covered in poisen oak not much can put a smile on my face but this little girl always manages to somehow
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Dogs soothe the soul. Took me adopting two and getting evicted to convince my wife. Now, she wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## fumble (Dec 30, 2015)

Hope you feel better soon PC .

...goats will eat the poison oak for you


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> No that's alright I'm not much of a soup eater I'm sure I fought this cold from uncle Mike he came back from vaca with it I just laid around all day today and drank a bottle of dayquil and took a bunch of Aleve gonna rest and try and enjoy my last day of having the house to myself before the crew gets back
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


tin of baked beans with 1/4 teaspoon of ghost powder I sent will clear the nose...and the other end
get well soon friend


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 30, 2015)

fumble said:


> Hope you feel better soon PC .
> 
> ...goats will eat the poison oak for you


And diesel would eat the goat lol and I get mad enough at the dogs when they decide the garden is a grazing pasture I think I will just stay out of the woods lol

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> tin of baked beans with 1/4 teaspoon of ghost powder I sent will clear the nose...and the other end
> get well soon friend


We think alike lol yesterday I made Spanish rice with the reaper salt it definitely got the nose cleared out 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Dec 30, 2015)

hope you get to felling better buddy.


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 30, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hope you get to felling better buddy.


I am sweating like mad right now after eating meatballs with rubyfruits hot peppers sprinkled over them but I does loosen up the congestion in my head I will cook this cold out of me

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

Cali says gday to lone oak farm specially uncle jj and pc who she hopes is feeling better today


----------



## fumble (Dec 30, 2015)

hugs for Cali 

,,,Omg! she is beautiful


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3575044 Cali says gday to lone oak farm specially uncle jj and pc who she hopes is feeling better today


Omg she is getting so big  I'm still feeling like I got ran over by a truck but at least I can breath out of my nose a little now 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## adower (Jan 2, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> No that's alright I'm not much of a soup eater I'm sure I fought this cold from uncle Mike he came back from vaca with it I just laid around all day today and drank a bottle of dayquil and took a bunch of Aleve gonna rest and try and enjoy my last day of having the house to myself before the crew gets back
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


The cold that is going around is horrible. Took me 7 days to get over it fully.


----------



## fumble (Jan 2, 2016)

I have it now...it effing sucks ass. I can't believe on head can hold so much snot lol. Sorry I couldn't make it @adower but better safe than sorry. It is going into my chest now too...not good


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

" I can't believe on head can hold so much snot lol "

ain't that the truth. lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3575044 Cali says gday to lone oak farm specially uncle jj and pc who she hopes is feeling better today



Was at Bass pro shops the other day and someone had a beautiful Mastiff there . Almost took a pic to send to you.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> hugs for Cali
> 
> ,,,Omg! she is beautiful



Face kiss !


----------



## 757growin (Jan 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Was at Bass pro shops the other day and someone had a beautiful Mastiff there . Almost took a pic to send to you.


Getting your freshwater stuff together? I'm gonna do some shopping and get my lisence for the year! No more of these one day licences..


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

I think it is good to go. I was there Christmas shopping and got the boy a saltwater chovie stick and they had a hell of a deal on a 20# reel . I wanted one for myself but didn't get one. Well the boy got me a gift card there for Xmas a few days later and we went back and they were sold out so then I got kicked out for fishing in their trout stream.lol
Ate lunch there and had alligator.


----------



## fumble (Jan 2, 2016)

I saw on the news this morning that it is ok to crab fish again down there ...


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> I saw on the news this morning that it is ok to crab fish again down there ...



Thanks for watching out ! . Go get em guys.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 2, 2016)

Jj was getting all the loving today 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj was getting all the loving today
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



Look at the head on diesel. He's big boy.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj was getting all the loving today
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



LOL sage is standing on him and he doesn't care.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Look at the head on diesel. He's big boy.


That's one of the cane corso characteristics. Large block heads!


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> LOL sage is standing on him and he doesn't care.


Lol she thinks she is a cat. And she sits on him a lot he just tolerates it 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Jan 2, 2016)

hope your feeling better pc


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 2, 2016)

nuggs said:


> hope your feeling better pc


I'm feeling well enough to go suffer in the snow for next week lol I'm still stuffy in the nose but slowly feeling better thank you

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Jan 2, 2016)

where you going next week?


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 2, 2016)

nuggs said:


> where you going next week?


Back to see family in the midwest

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 2, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Back to see family in the midwest
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


well deserved......have a great time.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj was getting all the loving today
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Great pic man


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

Have a gd break pc


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> well deserved......have a great time.


Oh this isn't for fun it's only to secure my personal belongings but would be wrong if I didn't stop and say hi to family

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## adower (Jan 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> I have it now...it effing sucks ass. I can't believe on head can hold so much snot lol. Sorry I couldn't make it @adower but better safe than sorry. It is going into my chest now too...not good


It's okay. Hope you get better. We put in a good nine hours yesterday. Ughhhhh. Lol


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 3, 2016)

I would love to see you making a Discovery channel documentary with one of your grows. There is no other here or elsewhere that I've found that freely shares such tremendously successful grows. Loving that Cobra too. Damn son! Your living large! Awesome. Subbed up.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 3, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Back to see family in the midwest
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Alright Congras on a well deserved vacation. Have a great time Brother !


----------



## fumble (Jan 3, 2016)

adower said:


> It's okay. Hope you get better. We put in a good nine hours yesterday. Ughhhhh. Lol


Thanks  i did about the same trimming mine lol. Now only about another 20 to go lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2016)

Update photo... 2 weeks & I'm just about ready to top some of the taller girls & start to fill them out a little bit. Give some of the shorter one's time to can catch up


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Update photo... 2 weeks & I'm just about ready to top some of the taller girls & start to fill them out a little bit. Give some of the shorter one's time to can catch up
> View attachment 3577358


Do you treat for pest yet or wait for signs of them to show up?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Do you treat for pest yet or wait for signs of them to show up?


I have already fogged them twice with pest spray & PM preventive....I like to treat them early & hard. "An ounce of prevention....."


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have already fogged them twice with pest spray & PM preventive....I like to treat them early & hard. "An ounce of prevention....."


I saw that post where you hit them with the D-earth but what is your regiment if you don't mind helping out a neophyte grower, lol? I have had mites creep into my indoor setup the past two runs near the end and I'd appreciate your input here man.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I saw that post where you hit them with the D-earth but what is your regiment if you don't mind helping out a neophyte grower, lol? I have had mites creep into my indoor setup the past two runs near the end and I'd appreciate your input here man.


Those were seed plants These are clones. I haven't dusted them with DE yet. Once I'm sure they are clean & pest free, I'll start dusting them with DE as a preventative. Probably another week or so after I top them, I'll dust with DE....


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Those were seed plants These are clones. I haven't dusted them with DE yet. Once I'm sure they are clean & pest free, I'll start dusting them with DE as a preventative. Probably another week of so after I top them, I'll dust with DE....


I also mean other preventative treatments besides de? What's else you doing man?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I also mean other preventative treatments besides de? What's else you doing man?


Well, there is this ceremony with goat leggings & everything, but I won't get into that.....


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 3, 2016)

Just looking for any edge I can get brother. I threw everything but the kitchen sink at the little shits this round and still wound up with them.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Just looking for any edge I can get brother. I threw everything but the kitchen sink at the little shits this round and still wound up with them.


Prevention is the best advice I can give you bro. If you can start with seeds in fresh new dirt in a sprayed & clean room, you are way ahead of the game & you can start dusting with DE as a preventive & you should be ok. If you start with clones, you have to assume they have been exposed to things & treat accordingly. I always use new soil for all new starts, clones or seeds. Also when I fog or spray I do the entire room, walls lights, everything not just the plants. DE same thing.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah, bet I'm not being able thorough enough in spreading around. I need a fogger I guess. Thanks man.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah, bet I'm not being able thorough enough in spreading around. I need a fogger I guess. Thanks man.


Don't forget your leggings.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2016)

Smidge, I also found out that a small fan works really well, just sprinkle the DE in the back of the fan & POOF! a DE dust cloud....


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 3, 2016)

I made a mistake a put the DE in the soil and it caused drainage problems,the fan sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Smidge, I also found out that a small fan works really well, just sprinkle the DE in the back of the fan & POOF! a DE dust cloud....


Damn, that's so simple, but guaranteed effective!


----------



## nuggs (Jan 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Update photo... 2 weeks & I'm just about ready to top some of the taller girls & start to fill them out a little bit. Give some of the shorter one's time to can catch up
> View attachment 3577358


Are these your full season starts ? @doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jan 4, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Are these your full season starts ? @doublejj


No, just the early light dep crop...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Smidge, I also found out that a small fan works really well, just sprinkle the DE in the back of the fan & POOF! a DE dust cloud....


POOF ?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3577864
> POOF ?


We have our own version over here......


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We have our own version over here......


This fucker gives me the hee bee gee bee's every time I see him/her now. He was kind of a hero when I was a kid. Then I kind of lost respect when the Kardashian show came on. Now every time I see this freak on T.V. I have to turn the channel.....yuck!
TMB-


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 4, 2016)

now that's some bad wiring going on there with that thing tmb lol.


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)

who posted that pic ! lol yuck


----------



## papapayne (Jan 4, 2016)

yea...still can't understand why the kardashians are famous. Hell any of them really..


----------



## doublejj (Jan 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> yea...still can't understand why the kardashians are famous. Hell any of them really..


Robert Kardashian is Kim Kardashian father & was OJ's lawyer.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 4, 2016)

It was Robert Kardashians house that OJ was driving away from during the famous slow Bronco LA police chase.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> yea...still can't understand why the kardashians are famous. Hell any of them really..



Same reason Nicki Minaj is .


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah... I don't find that attractive in any way. Definitely not worth being famous over. Any of em..


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> yea...still can't understand why the kardashians are famous. Hell any of them really..


Look at that ass, you can park a tractor trailer on (or in) that thing! I know I'd like to go a couple rounds with that ass!
TMB-


----------



## papapayne (Jan 4, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Yeah... I don't find that attractive in any way. Definitely not worth being famous over. Any of em..


Im glad I am not the only one lol. Nothing sexy about that...


----------



## papapayne (Jan 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It was Robert Kardashians house that OJ was driving away from during the famous slow Bronco LA police chase.....


Yea, my misses reminds me of that all the time, just baffles my mind as to why. As in, why the heck waste hours outta your day to watch their tv shows etc.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2016)

Crazy as hell though tmb! That ass is fleeting, won't take too long for it not to allure you anymore... Lol. Body parts are not what I would call fame worthy. But most people with fame do not deserve it... Crazy times we live in.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 4, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Crazy as hell though tmb! That ass is fleeting, won't take too long for it not to allure you anymore... Lol. Body parts are not what I would call fame worthy. But most people with fame do not deserve it... Crazy times we live in.


Yea...had my fair share of sexy tail...I'll take brains and loyalty over sex appeal any day of the week now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2016)

For me its that I find people who are true to themselves and those around them much more attractive to be with. But yeah... Had to go down road of least satisfaction first to get to this point also... 

I think it is the massive amount of "fake" out there today that has become a total turn off... 



papapayne said:


> Yea...had my fair share of sexy tail...I'll take brains and loyalty over sex appeal any day of the week now.


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)

so the just of it is if I was to get a buttocks transplant I would be famous ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea...had my fair share of sexy tail...I'll take brains and loyalty over sex appeal any day of the week now.



that's a sign of maturity. Like Viagra mature. lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> For me its that I find people who are true to themselves and those around them much more attractive to be with. But yeah... Had to go down road of least satisfaction first to get to this point also...
> 
> I think it is the massive amount of "fake" out there today that has become a total turn off...



lots of silicone out there.


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2016)

lol boys


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2016)

Omg. THIS.vvvvvvvv Lol. Thanks man. Cracked me up. 



TWS said:


> so the just of it is if I was to get a buttocks transplant I would be famous ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Omg. THIS.vvvvvvvv Lol. Thanks man. Cracked me up.



I'm always trying.


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2016)

and succeeding ...you make me laugh quite often mr. TWS


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you. JJ started it with Jenna Jenner . lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thank you. JJ started it with Jenna Jenner . lol


uh-uh...it was Ruby with Queen....


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> uh-uh...it was Ruby with Queen....



Im sorry Caitlynn Jenner


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Crazy as hell though tmb! That ass is fleeting, won't take too long for it not to allure you anymore... Lol. Body parts are not what I would call fame worthy. But most people with fame do not deserve it... Crazy times we live in.


It would be nice to go a couple rounds with that ass before that shit sags to the ground. I understand that gravity will take over.....real soon too with all the pups she's throwing out. She'll need a tricycle to hold that sagging ass up in a few years.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> uh-uh...it was Ruby with Queen....


Crikey


----------



## fumble (Jan 5, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> It would be nice to go a couple rounds with that ass before that shit sags to the ground. I understand that gravity will take over.....real soon too with all the pups she's throwing out. She'll need a tricycle to hold that sagging ass up in a few years.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3578677


butt it is pretty right now  lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 5, 2016)

" you sure got a purdy butt. "


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> " you sure got a purdy butt. "


Roadtripping 5 hrs till home...fuck yeah


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh and jj...cali is one year old today ill post some up to date pics later when i get home


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh and jj...cali is one year old today ill post some up to date pics later when i get home


Please......


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

Speed of 200mph on this dry lake each year....
Its also where they try the land speed records for motorbikes etc


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3579015 Speed of 200mph on this dry lake each year....
> Its also where they try the land speed records for motorbikes etc


Yeah I think I've seen a documentary about that place........


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yeah I think I've seen a documentary about that place........


 Red Indian with hopkins was made there i reckon


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry it was the worlds fastest indian


----------



## TWS (Jan 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3579015 Speed of 200mph on this dry lake each year....
> Its also where they try the land speed records for motorbikes etc


We have one of those here in the states .
First Supercross of the season this weekend. Chad Reed is my only favorite left . My boy retired. Hope Chad beats Dungey this year and stays healthy. Moto up ,
!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> We have one of those here in the states .
> First Supercross of the season this weekend. Chad Reed is my only favorite left . My boy retired. Hope Chad beats Dungey this year and stays have healthy. Moto up ,
> !


Im not a real bike fan of any sorts but i took my youngest a few years ago maybe 8 yrs ago and couldnt believe how second rate chad made the other competitors look during the supercross nationals.
He was in a different league but hell i remember his bike smashing corners


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

LOL. He's like 2nd rate all the time. Second place Chad Reed . LOL At least when he used to place. But that was second to Stewart when he was on fire. Fastest man on the planet. Not anymore. Chad was the only one who could hold a candle to Stewart besides Carmichael til my boy came around. I sure hope Chad tucks one away this year. He's running out of time.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

Slotted !


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Please......


She had a big day jj...4 presents (this girl actually does unwrap them ) and a human meal with the family at tea time (yes we did sing happy bday to her lol )
Very sleepy day for miss 1 yr old 
She said gday to sage n diesel


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> We have one of those here in the states .
> First Supercross of the season this weekend. Chad Reed is my only favorite left . My boy retired. Hope Chad beats Dungey this year and stays healthy. Moto up ,
> !


I have a good friend who once made a supercross main, back in Jeremy McGrath's heyday, 15-20 years ago and was on ESPN and everything. He broke his back and pelvis in his early 30s in a wipeout while practicing triples in his back yard, which I witnessed, ending his career. Crazy mfer.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

My bike mechanic is in a chair from bikes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

Those likes are for sharing stories brothers not for wat happened


----------



## 757growin (Jan 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I have a good friend who once made a supercross main, back in Jeremy McGrath's heyday, 15-20 years ago and was on ESPN and everything. He broke his back and pelvis in his early 30s in a wipeout while practicing triples in his back yard, which I witnessed, ending his career. Crazy mfer.


Jeremy McGrath was my guy back in the day! Think he still might be racing cars or something. Used to think I was him ripping on my kx80 as a middle schooler. Lols. Good old days


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> Jeremy McGrath was my guy back in the day! Think he still might be racing cars or something. Used to think I was him ripping on my kx80 as a middle schooler. Lols. Good old days


He's they man ! crap. that made me feel real old. I remember when he retired. seen his last race.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 6, 2016)

It's funny you guys say that, cause I loved McGrath too, but the fella I was talking about, plus another friend who was a good amateur, knew him and raced him back in their their early days racing amateur AMA back when McGrath won the 125cc AMA National Championship at Loretta Lynn's. They both hated the guy as a person lol and claimed he was just so so as an amateur. Sounds like sour grapes. My buddy had a different favorite I guess, seeing how he named his son Ezra.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> It's funny you guys say that, cause I loved McGrath too, but the fella I was talking about, plus another friend who was a good amateur, knew him and raced him back in their their early days racing amateur AMA back when McGrath won the 125cc AMA National Championship at Loretta Lynn's. They both hated the guy as a person lol and claimed he was just so so as an amateur. Sounds like sour grapes. My buddy had a different favorite I guess, seeing how he named his son Ezra.



Shits real in the amatures and 250 class coming up. A lot of bar banging , you don't win races being a nice guy. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Shits real in the amatures and 250 class coming up. A lot of bar banging , you don't win races being a nice guy. Lol


#87 My XXXXXXX; at Loretta Lynn...450 class
edit: photo removed

P.S. No he didn't win...he broke


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 6, 2016)

I am only an hour or so from Loretta's. Probably a less if not for Kentucky Lake/Tennessee River which makes for some long trips around in west KY and TN.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

2008 Hangtown Dodge National Amature Championship
edit: photo removed

P.S. He WON!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

2009 Ponca 450 Champion...that's the state of Oklahoma in his hands
edit: photo removed


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

How's he doing these days ? healthy and still racing a blue bike ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 2008 Hangtown Dodge National Amature Championship
> View attachment 3579699
> 
> P.S. He WON!


 Hey ! Where's the umbrella and big boobs ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh wait ! That's for GP bikes. I forgot the the dirt guys only get their mechanics and no umbrella. lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> How's he doing these days ? healthy and still racing a blue bike ?


He's hung them up....going to school right now


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

sorry guys I think I'm gonna take his pics down....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

JJ..if only life was so simple all the time yeah ?
But then where would we challenge ourselves to be better and do better ?

69:420: verse 73 from rubys bible of "whats my purpose in life ?"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3579823 View attachment 3579830 View attachment 3579823 JJ..if only life was so simple all the time yeah ?
> But then where would we challenge ourselves to be better and do better ?
> 
> 69:420: verse 73 from rubys bible of "whats my purpose in life ?"


I think as a species we would automatically do that (challenge ourselves to be/do better) if we werent always hammered with chaos, doom, destruction 24/7/365. That shit gets to people man, ask my mother. Thats what I would like to think about humans if there were no such fkn thing as money. Shit would get done because we want to better ourselves, naturally. When we are conditioned at such an early age, it kinda fucks things up. Glad that weed has me sorted; wish everyone in the world would let it sort them too!

Anyway much love to all you guys and girls on here, most know where I am coming from.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3579823 View attachment 3579830 View attachment 3579823 JJ..if only life was so simple all the time yeah ?
> But then where would we challenge ourselves to be better and do better ?
> 
> 69:420: verse 73 from rubys bible of "whats my purpose in life ?"


And only you and me would come up with 69:420 . Glad you're having a g'day.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3579823 View attachment 3579830 View attachment 3579823 JJ..if only life was so simple all the time yeah ?
> But then where would we challenge ourselves to be better and do better ?
> 
> 69:420: verse 73 from rubys bible of "whats my purpose in life ?"


How come I only ever see dolphins and crabs . Oh and a few needle fish. Lol you ever long line crabs?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

cos they would all look like this BRO !!


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> cos they would all look like this BRO !!View attachment 3579990


 NIce. Hey you killed something/ Your skinny in that pic. How long ago was that ? LOL. What kind of fish is that ? Looks like what we call a spot fin croaker but with a bulbous head. Or A Redfish


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

I can see your face too.


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> cos they would all look like this BRO !!View attachment 3579990



How come that dolphin is so nice ? We have ones like that In San Diego bay that belong to the navy and are trained to detect mines and hunt people.


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> cos they would all look like this BRO !!View attachment 3579990


 oh and a picture of a fish on the deck is fine.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> NIce. Hey you killed something/ Your skinny in that pic. How long ago was that ? LOL. What kind of fish is that ? Looks like what we call a spot fin croaker but with a bulbous head. Or A Redfish


red snapper


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> How come that dolphin is so nice ? We have ones like that In San Diego bay that belong to the navy and are trained to detect mines and hunt people.


I learned the dolphins in the navy look for mines. The sea lions are trained to look for ppl!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> I learned the dolphins in the navy look for mines. The sea lions are trained to look for ppl!


These dolphins have been regular visitors to the are for years because of hand feeding very tame they are...


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> These dolphins have been regular visitors to the are for years because of hand feeding very tame they are...


 These are what we call Reds out west .


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> This is what you call Reds


Man I call those fish tacos! First fish I caught in cali!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

2016 Cherry Pie clones before topping....


----------



## bulimic (Jan 7, 2016)

i hope to one day grow on this scale


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 2016 Cherry Pie clones before topping....
> View attachment 3580451


First load of the year gonna be all cp? Always looking nice jj.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We have our own version over here......


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

and take steriods


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> First load of the year gonna be all cp? Always looking nice jj.


Yes, it's a known commodity...


----------



## nuggs (Jan 7, 2016)

nice jj ! i'm going to post some tomarrow of the ones in my room.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 8, 2016)

bump ^ sorry I'll have to do a update next week . jj stop in on your way to the farm and vape.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> bump ^ sorry I'll have to do a update next week . jj stop in on your way to the farm and vape.


will do....


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes, it's a known commodity...


My understanding is the cp cut we had going around down here from fmily is not the same one you guys are running. Doesn't look the same at least. Gonna rock vegging till march!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> My understanding is the cp cut we had going around down here from fmily is not the same one you guys are running. Doesn't look the same at least. Gonna rock vegging till march!


yeah I hope to make nice little bushes out of them by then. We have had really good luck with this CP cut....


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2016)

It's one to try then. Maybe next them I get to norcal. . Would be interesting to see the differences from the two. I have a killer cut of pre98 bubba. Only had a small nugg for nuggs  at least he got a taste. Your venture looks so awesome. Keep at it! . It's gonna be a good year I feel.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It's one to try then. Maybe next them I get to norcal. . Would be interesting to see the differences from the two. I have a killer cut of pre98 bubba. Only had a small nugg for nuggs  at least he got a taste. Your venture looks so awesome. Keep at it! . It's gonna be a good year I feel.


Keep that positive karma rolling.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It's one to try then. Maybe next them I get to norcal. . Would be interesting to see the differences from the two. I have a killer cut of pre98 bubba. Only had a small nugg for nuggs  at least he got a taste. Your venture looks so awesome. Keep at it! . It's gonna be a good year I feel.


And I wanna try them all. Trying to look at things from the perspective of, "they are all good", only some better than others.....I agree though JJ, envious of ya though certainly only positive envy.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It's one to try then. Maybe next them I get to norcal. . Would be interesting to see the differences from the two. I have a killer cut of pre98 bubba. Only had a small nugg for nuggs  at least he got a taste. Your venture looks so awesome. Keep at it! . It's gonna be a good year I feel.


the cut you have is a keeper for sure SG . I liked it a lot and medical value on the cbd is high. I'd love a cut some time plz.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Jan 10, 2016)

@doublejj What type of reservoirs do you all use to mix up nutes?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

We mix in these white plastic 275gl containers....either gravity feed or drop a pump in,


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Jan 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We mix in these white plastic 275gl containers....either gravity feed or drop a pump in,
> 
> View attachment 3582637


Where might one get these at? Are those basically just water storage tanks?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Where might one get these at? Are those basically just water storage tanks?


Craigslist....


----------



## doubletake (Jan 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> He's they man ! crap. that made me feel real old. I remember when he retired. seen his last race.


Ayyy wasn't it at Qualcomm that one year were you there?
Or was that windham that announced it at Qualcomm that one year I remember being at that one.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Ayyy wasn't it at Qualcomm that one year were you there?
> Or was that windham that announced it at Qualcomm that one year I remember being at that one.


I watched Roger DeCoster win the 1st USGP Motocross at Carlsbad right after I returned for Nam. I think it was 72-73.....


----------



## doubletake (Jan 10, 2016)

Bad ass man I live right near Carlsbad I remember driving with my dad when I was real young seeing that track and hearing how gnarly it was. Now it's all warehouses. We got pala now that track is sick but that woulda been super sick having a track a few miles from the beach.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 10, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Ayyy wasn't it at Qualcomm that one year were you there?
> Or was that windham that announced it at Qualcomm that one year I remember being at that one.


Love Kdub man, watched him dominate Loretta Lynn's. Hell the summer I married my first wife he won the 125s and 250s and set a lap record there. Country boy from the south and cool as shit.


----------



## reza92 (Jan 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We mix in these white plastic 275gl containers....either gravity feed or drop a pump in,
> 
> View attachment 3582637


A friend of the family down here in Aus uses these painted camo for his gorilla grow each year. We call them ibc's


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

reza92 said:


> A friend of the family down here in Aus uses these painted camo for his gorilla grow each year. We call them ibc's


Yep i have one for my chilli patch at home..1000 litres waters the chillis for 2 months nearly
We call the bulkas but ibc is the true name here ..get mine for free


----------



## reza92 (Jan 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep i have one for my chilli patch at home..1000 litres waters the chillis for 2 months nearly
> We call the bulkas but ibc is the true name here ..get mine for free


The guy I know fills them with dirt and horse shit and grows in them. He has a sled he uses to tow them up bush with his quad


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey doubleJJ, what size pots will you guys be running this year for your full season and spring season crops?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Hey doubleJJ, what size pots will you guys be running this year for your full season and spring season crops?


They are a custom made short around 300gl.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

reza92 said:


> The guy I know fills them with dirt and horse shit and grows in them. He has a sled he uses to tow them up bush with his quad


Only one per or a couple in each ?


----------



## bulimic (Jan 11, 2016)

how tall would you say your plants end up being at the end of flower at the end of the year? i want to do half a dozen outdoor this year but the greenhouse i've been looking at is 10 ft high and your last ones looked bigger than that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2016)

bulimic said:


> how tall would you say your plants end up being at the end of flower at the end of the year? i want to do half a dozen outdoor this year but the greenhouse i've been looking at is 10 ft high and your last ones looked bigger than that.


I think he said 14 or 15ft on the sides so the centres would have been 20ft
This is a guess lets see what jj says


----------



## reza92 (Jan 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Only one per or a couple in each ?


1 plant each generally does at least 5 scattered around his property/state Forrest.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2016)

bulimic said:


> how tall would you say your plants end up being at the end of flower at the end of the year? i want to do half a dozen outdoor this year but the greenhouse i've been looking at is 10 ft high and your last ones looked bigger than that.


The greenhouse is 15' tall. Most of the plants were 12'-13'...


----------



## bulimic (Jan 11, 2016)

daaaaaamn! those are some monsters!


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 12, 2016)

I've had enough of this below 0° weather vacation is over I'm gonna be so happy to get back to the farm and krew and see sage again its been one long ass week 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

You should of went to the Bahamas .


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> You should of went to the Bahamas .


Next time

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Next time
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I called one of Oscars phone numbers yesterday and reached one of his sons on the beach in Hawaii.....


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I called one of Oscars phone numbers yesterday and reached one of his sons on the beach in Hawaii.....


I'm off to Maui in a few days! Woohoo 2015!


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't choke on a macadamia nut


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Don't choke on a macadamia nut


Mai Tai's and Loco moko is what I'll be choking on. Maybe some chicken katsu. Lols. I'll bring you a pineapple


----------



## 420mon (Jan 12, 2016)

Mon can't get that pic of JJ n the greenhouse outa his mind. Been thinking about it all day yesterday, thinking so hard even the wife is like wtf are you thinking about.

Mon just doesn't have the funds to do it, but mon ain't giving up, gonna do a homemade hoophouse lightdep then hopefully have funds in time for a summer greenhouse.

Mon was gonna go big this year on the outdoor but the new 2016 laws changed Mons plan. Thanks to JJ, Mons plans have slightly changed and has decided to go for it, it's not outa reach and is doable.

Thanks for the inspirational pics JJ, mon is getting started today. Pics soon to come, four scripts acquired only one more to go,10x50 homemade hoophouse to be put up by this weekend, eleven 100g and ten 10g pots. Mons gonna do it, nothing is stoping Mon.

Watch out 2016, Mons coming full throttle.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Lol. That Loco moco will make ya cough. Lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol. That Loco moco will make ya cough. Lol


It's a burger patty over white rice topped with a fried egg and brown gravy. My favorite!


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

420mon said:


> Mon can't get that pic of JJ n the greenhouse outa his mind. Been thinking about it all day yesterday, thinking so hard even the wife is like wtf are you thinking about.
> 
> Mon just doesn't have the funds to do it, but mon ain't giving up, gonna do a homemade hoophouse lightdep then hopefully have funds in time for a summer greenhouse.
> 
> ...


You go Mon! You can build a nice hoop house


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

Isn't there anyone that will loan you $7000 for 1 year mon?....I believe you would be much happier if you pony up the difference between a hoophouse & a real greenhouse. Might cost a coiuple extra g's but will pay it's self off very quickly. If you build it now, you could have it paid off my summer....best of luck my friend


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Carport !


----------



## 420mon (Jan 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Isn't there anyone that will loan you $7000 for 1 year mon?....I believe you would be much happier if you pony up the difference between a hoophouse & a real greenhouse. Might cost a coiuple extra g's but will pay it's self off very quickly. If you build it now, you could have it paid off my summer....best of luck my friend


Yeah Mon thought about that, Mon could do that but, too many what for, what ifs or gota be partners etc etc.

Mon doesn't like people, in the garden.......ever. Tried the partnership thing, nice way to say it is........too many cooks spoil the soup, please don't don't touch Mon food!!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 12, 2016)

420mon said:


> Mon can't get that pic of JJ n the greenhouse outa his mind. Been thinking about it all day yesterday, thinking so hard even the wife is like wtf are you thinking about.
> 
> Mon just doesn't have the funds to do it, but mon ain't giving up, gonna do a homemade hoophouse lightdep then hopefully have funds in time for a summer greenhouse.
> 
> ...


I had a 10x45 greenhouse last year with only 8 plants in 65s....and they were CROWDED. I can't imagine 11 100s fitting...


----------



## 420mon (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Carport !


Mon think hoophouse easier to cover for light dep.


----------



## 420mon (Jan 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I had a 10x45 greenhouse last year with only 8 plants in 65s....and they were CROWDED. I can't imagine 11 100s fitting...



Lightdep, not gonna be full season sized? Thanks mon keep it in mind, guess mon gets as many as he can then......


----------



## papapayne (Jan 12, 2016)

420mon said:


> Lightdep, not gonna be full season sized? Thanks mon keep it in mind.


I curious how your planning it, 100 gallons is a lot of soil!. It never ceases to amaze me how good sun + big ass pots make canopy... Can become a jungle in there no time flat!


----------



## 420mon (Jan 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I curious how your planning it, 100 gallons is a lot of soil!. It never ceases to amaze me how good sun + big ass pots make canopy... Can become a jungle in there no time flat!


Sold mon truck, bought 10 clones, 23 smart pots n a pallet of sunshine number 4 coco, got two 100x20 rolls plastic, one clear, one black.

Got like $180 bucks left for the pvc, will take clones for the summer run and throw these ones out in the hoophouse 

Can build it longer maybe, was trying to stay in the 500sqft and yes it's a lot of dirt "coco" these bales are heavy 2 1/2 bales fill the 100g and like one bale fills four 10g

You got mon nervous now, prolly too many pots not enough room........lol


----------



## beachball (Jan 12, 2016)

werm11 said:


> You're a good man for staying with her after that. I do believe that after completely flipping out and getting my dog back I would've given away all of my girls belongings. Boots, coats, whatever. Probably would've just set them on fire. It would break my heart to think about my dog being sad and confused at a strangers house. Over some dog hair...pshhh. Sorry, that's not meant to be insulting, I just care for dogs the same way you do. There is no kind of love/connection like that of a dog.


I prefer the company of dogs, they have loyalty that goes far beyond what humans are capable of. There is a special place in hell for those who mistreat out best friends.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's a fuckin newbie greenhouse question for ya. How well does cannabis grow in a greenhouse covered in material you can't see through? Like pot grew where it's cloudy all the time?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Here's a fuckin newbie greenhouse question for ya. How well does cannabis grow in a greenhouse covered in material you can't see through? Like pot grew where it's cloudy all the time?


You mean like this?.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Not good but the opaque ag covering or polly carbonate you can't see thru and works just like above . Lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 12, 2016)

If I could manage just one season like that here I could retire to Northern Cali with some of you fellas, lol.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Come over for the summer . Talk to the promoter. Lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You mean like this?.....
> View attachment 3584402


Hey jj how'd those top secret strains you ran last year turn out. Were they 10 pounders as advertised or however big they were supposed to get? I love liking this pic. Everytime I see it got to click like. Lols


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 12, 2016)

I might actually fit in there the older and more liberal I get. I find myself liking Bernie more and more every day so who knows?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I might actually fit in there the older and more liberal I get. I find myself liking Bernie more and more every day so who knows?


There's plenty of rednecks up in those hills in norcal.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 12, 2016)

Good deal, just kidding about Bern lmao.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hey jj how'd those top secret strains you ran last year turn out. Were they 10 pounders as advertised or however big they were supposed to get? I love liking this pic. Everytime I see it got to click like. Lols


Oh I have other pictures.....


P.S. We got such a late start that 10lb'ers weren't gonna happen. But I'm sure a few of those strains would come close given a better start.......stay tuned


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> If I could manage just one season like that here I could retire to Northern Cali with some of you fellas, lol.


Yup,a greenhouse or open plot that I could spend everyday working,not my other job,lol,and not having to run around swamps in camo,geared up taking care of plants part time.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Yup,a greenhouse or open plot that I could spend everyday working,not my other job,lol,and not having to run around swamps in camo,geared up taking care of plants part time.


It gives you alot of free time to be here on riu. Farming in california that is! Lols


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Yup,a greenhouse or open plot that I could spend everyday working,not my other job,lol,and not having to run around swamps in camo,geared up taking care of plants part time.


They once had a dream and it was green....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

Your bag is here PC.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Your bag is here PC.....


Thanks jj that's the last time I "check" a bag at least it showed up 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## burrheadd (Jan 12, 2016)

420mon said:


> Sold mon truck, bought 10 clones, 23 smart pots n a pallet of sunshine number 4 coco, got two 100x20 rolls plastic, one clear, one black.
> 
> Got like $180 bucks left for the pvc, will take clones for the summer run and throw these ones out in the hoophouse
> 
> ...


Why does mon talk in the 3rd person


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2016)

I always travel with what I can carry in a backpack or soft duffel. Got stopped the 1 time I came through Seattle because he (CBP) said I looked suspicious travelling so light......FUCKWITS. Thanks for the everlasting impression Seattle


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

" I have a dream "

Martin Luther King


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

burrheadd said:


> Why does mon talk in the 3rd person



Cause Mon is Mon and he don't like people so Mon's friend does Mon's talking. lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> It gives you alot of free time to be here on riu. Farming in california that is! Lols



funny you say that. lol


----------



## papapayne (Jan 12, 2016)

hey double jj, another question for ya!

What spacing did you guys go with between plants, and pots to greenhouse for those monsters? Think 10x10 space per plant would house those beasts and allow room to move around em?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

El Nino.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/el-niño-heat-peaks-but-impacts-still-to-come/ar-CCpIQB?ocid=onepro&ocid=U147DHP


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> " I have a dream "
> 
> Martin Luther King


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2016)

I got a weed degree fck cambridge, gotta agree with that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Looks like some people I grew up with in that video. Too fuckn funny


----------



## 420mon (Jan 13, 2016)

burrheadd said:


> Why does mon talk in the 3rd person


Cock-a-doodle-doo! Why does the rooster crow? Why does anything anything? Hmmmm that's a real question to ponder, why does anything anything? 

Did you know Santa and Jesus are both fake, yet more adults believe Jesus is real than children do Santa? Why does mon do what mon do? Let mon know if u figures it out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

420mon said:


> Cock-a-doodle-doo! Why does the rooster crow? Why does anything anything? Hmmmm that's a real question to ponder, why does anything anything?
> 
> Did you know Santa and Jesus are both fake, yet more adults believe Jesus is real than children do Santa? Why does mon do what mon do? Let mon know if u figures it out.


Why does my wife persist in choking me when we have sex ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2016)

no idea, but I appreciate the laugh after I get my breath back


----------



## fumble (Jan 13, 2016)

Just about spit my coffee out through my nose lolol...funny Ruby


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Why does my wife persist in choking me when we have sex ?


I told her it wouldn't work....


----------



## 420mon (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Why does my wife persist in choking me when we have sex ?


Because it's easier than faking it? Because she wears the pants in the relationship?
Hmmmmm You shd ask your wife, because mon just doesn't know.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

I neglected to say i like it when she does..
Advice..dont let her do it after you have an argument


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

PC glad your back where u belong bro


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> PC glad your back where u belong bro


I'm glad to be back it's much warmer here

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> I'm glad to be back it's much warmer here
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Ill be doing more salts soon ill send u n jj some


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill be doing more salts soon ill send u n jj some


I still have a bunch of them left seems like I'm the only one that eats them out here lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

Haha good..ill put some aside for you when i do them wont be for a few weeks anyway.
Infinity chilli salt


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha good..ill put some aside for you when i do them wont be for a few weeks anyway.
> Infinity chilli salt


Sounds great 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

Couple times ive used maxsea theres a dribble left in the container so ive refilled and poured on this chilli plant ..holy cow even a weak mix diluted to prob 50:1 sent it booming ....


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 13, 2016)

420mon said:


> Cock-a-doodle-doo! Why does the rooster crow? Why does anything anything? Hmmmm that's a real question to ponder, why does anything anything?
> 
> Did you know Santa and Jesus are both fake, yet more adults believe Jesus is real than children do Santa? Why does mon do what mon do? Let mon know if u figures it out.


Because Mon's the man?\
Or has no friends?
TMB-


----------



## 420mon (Jan 13, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Because Mon's the man?\
> Or has no friends?
> TMB-


Does Mon really have friends or are they mon friends because mon is the man? Hmmmm well who doesn't have friends when they have herb? More herb more friends? Seems like everyone is mons friend, but almost every enemy mon has had was a friend?

Mons two best friends would be mon wife and dog.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

420mon said:


> Does Mon really have friends or are they mon friends because mon is the man? Hmmmm well who doesn't have friends when they have herb? More herb more friends? Seems like everyone is mons friend, but almost every enemy mon has had was a friend?
> 
> Mons two best friends would be mon wife and dog.


Ive wiped 2 long term friendships cos 1..u fuck with my wife your out of my life
And 2 you stab me in the back when im not around your gone to 
I can forgive but dont forget and if u fuck that first forgiveness up ill wipe you.
Ruby likes mon ..
But thats not an offer of partnership


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> It's a burger patty over white rice topped with a fried egg and brown gravy. My favorite!


Gonna try this .


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 13, 2016)

*FUCK!*
I didn't win the lottery, guess it's back to farming.
TMB-


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill be doing more salts soon ill send u n jj some


I'm down to try spicy salts. Of course, I will compensate you


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 13, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *FUCK!*
> I didn't win the lottery, guess it's back to farming.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3585532


Lol we didn't win eather

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 14, 2016)

budlover13 said:


> I'm down to try spicy salts. Of course, I will compensate you


Ill let pc know when ive done my next batch


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2016)

If you dont like it, love it, live it, about 2 shits is what I give it

Hillbillies got to have some of this in their life too


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey PC I gave somebody your phone number....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi DoubleJJ! I really dig your style. Your life sounds fascinating and the shit you gone through amazing! your in the Pot Industry, a unendingly seeming sleezy industry to me... and u seem like a really nice guy. I'm happy for you achieving your goals like this.
You seem like a diamond in the ruff. Thanks for sharing all your achivements and photos.. I find them fascinating and educational.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi DoubleJJ! I really dig your style. Your life sounds fascinating and the shit you gone through amazing! your in the Pot Industry, a unendingly seeming sleezy industry to me... and u seem like a really nice guy. I'm happy for you achieving your goals like this.
> You seem like a diamond in the ruff. Thanks for sharing all your achivements and photos.. I find them fascinating and educational.


thank you my friend, I appreciate hearing that....
P.S. You should try to make it to the BBQ if you can..


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> thank you my friend, I appreciate hearing that....
> P.S. You should try to make it to the BBQ if you can..


Already put in for the Friday at work. Waiting for approval and hoping that my wife's health holds or improves.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2016)

the BBQ sounds really cool. What a wonderful idea bringing together people like that and sharing like that.
I would like to come but I don't see myself going back to California ever again. I'm stuck up in the Seattle area for now until I sell my house. Then who knows where but California is not going to happen for me, its too expensive for us, we don't make the kind of money one needs to survive in that climate.Actually we would ultimately like to get off the west coast due to how expensive and overcrowded it is.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the BBQ sounds really cool. What a wonderful idea bringing together people like that and sharing like that.
> I would like to come but I don't see myself going back to California ever again. I'm stuck up in the Seattle area for now until I sell my house. Then who knows where but California is not going to happen for me, its too expensive for us, we don't make the kind of money one needs to survive in that climate.Actually we would ultimately like to get off the west coast due to how expensive and overcrowded it is.


come to aust and buy a 10 acre house and land for 250k


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> come to aust and buy a 10 acre house and land for 250k


But expect to be made to feel like a pedo just getting caught growing more than 2 outdoor and even 2 indoor


----------



## TWS (Jan 15, 2016)

You need to buy an island and export it


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2016)

batten down the hatches boys, we got rain coming....

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/10-inches-of-rain-in-7-days-in-store-for-Bay-6761777.php


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> batten down the hatches boys, we got rain coming....
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/10-inches-of-rain-in-7-days-in-store-for-Bay-6761777.php


Lol I'm going to buy a boat 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Larro Darro (Jan 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>



Kind of like a bad wreck, it is hard to look away from Big Smo. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one watching.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2016)

30 day update
Those little rooted clones have come a long way in 1 month....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 30 day update
> Those little rooted clones have come a long way in 1 month....
> View attachment 3587329
> 
> ...


Looking nice and healthy


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

Fuck ya they have


----------



## fumble (Jan 16, 2016)

gorgeous!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 30 day update
> Those little rooted clones have come a long way in 1 month....
> View attachment 3587329
> 
> ...


Topping the ladies this year? LooKing good jj.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2016)

757growin said:


> Topping the ladies this year? LooKing good jj.


yes, most have already been topped & I will top the last ones in a few days, gonna try to fill the light dep greenhouse with the sweet smell of Cherry Pie this spring.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2016)

We have decided we need to move greenhouse #2 to a better location & we will put it next to GH#1. So I will have progress reports on how that's going....2016 season is starting to take shape


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2016)

How is the ranch holding up in the rain?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How is the ranch holding up in the rain?


It was there when I left, but I'm worried about one of the greenhouses...


----------



## mofoo (Jan 18, 2016)

so much rain our road washed away...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2016)

We are pulling for you!


----------



## Joedank (Jan 18, 2016)

mofoo said:


> so much rain our road washed away...


sounds like culvert and excavtor time


doublejj said:


> It was there when I left, but I'm worried about one of the greenhouses...


i just pull the plastic if i get scared it will wash away ... seen a few liquid hillsides in my day ...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How is the ranch holding up in the rain?


So far Everything is holding together great 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> So far Everything is holding together great
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


proper preparation prevents piss poor performance


----------



## papapayne (Jan 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> proper preparation prevents piss poor performance


Amen!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2016)

I am glad all of the hard work paid off!
Was the rain pretty heavy up at the ranch? Did you collect any? I would be curious to know what the pH of the rainwater is out there beyond the pollution of the city. My rainwater here is 5.7


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Larro Darro (Jan 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> proper preparation prevents piss poor performance



That does have a certain ring to it.


----------



## beachball (Jan 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Update photo... 2 weeks & I'm just about ready to top some of the taller girls & start to fill them out a little bit. Give some of the shorter one's time to can catch up
> View attachment 3577358


Sweetness right there, the future is looking green brother


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 20, 2016)

ya could have my problem snow outside !! nice inside good luck all ya guys out there getting pounded by rain


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2016)

Such a bitchin space!


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2016)

Noice! Behold! A thing of beauty


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2016)

With a little luck & 3 of us pulling the tarp, we got the lower hillside below greenhouse #1 covered with a big sheet of plastic. This should keep the rain from eroding away the hillside. There is a LOT of water coming off the roof of the greenhouse & it gets deposited right next to the greenhouse...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 20, 2016)

gd thinking


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2016)

Yep, That's the ticket. California hillside preservation right there.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2016)

Look what I found PC....$1 pallets...

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/mat/5411991950.html


I think I will drive the van over tomorrow & pick up a load..


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice! Pallets are great for all types of projects.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Nice! Pallets are great for all types of projects.


We didn't get all the grading & excavating done before winter rains set in. It's getting muddy & we don't want to lose what we have....


----------



## TWS (Jan 21, 2016)

I feel home sick. its only pissed here.


----------



## beachball (Jan 21, 2016)

Done a lot of erosion control projects in Malibu. When the dry up comes incorporating concrete lined V-Ditches above the green houses and French drains around them could help divert run off. Saved a bunch of Citrus and Avocado ranches from ending up in the Pacific that way. Good luck stay safe.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Nice! Pallets are great for all types of projects.


Makes a great compost bin!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> With a little luck & 3 of us pulling the tarp, we got the lower hillside below greenhouse #1 covered with a big sheet of plastic. This should keep the rain from eroding away the hillside. There is a LOT of water coming off the roof of the greenhouse & it gets deposited right next to the greenhouse...
> View attachment 3590145
> 
> View attachment 3590148


No way to install gutters with a down spout connected to a 4"-6" flex pipe to divert the water away?\
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> No way to install gutters with a down spout connected to a 4"-6" flex pipe to divert the water away?\
> TMB-
> View attachment 3590553 View attachment 3590554


Yeah we talked about doing that & collecting the water in an above ground swimming pool...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 21, 2016)

The water running off hasn't been a issue i think every thing will still be just fine in the spring. It was compacted when the dirt was moved the rye grass all took root and is holding the hill together great just taking a few extra precautions just in case

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2016)

What about plastic pallets PC?....

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/fod/5367653546.html


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> What about plastic pallets PC?....
> 
> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/fod/5367653546.html
> View attachment 3590782


The wood ones would probably be better than when we don't need them anymore we can burn them instead of paying to get rid of them

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> The wood ones would probably be better than when we don't need them anymore we can burn them instead of paying to get rid of them
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah that's what I thought but I ran across them so I thought I'd ask. I'll get some wood pallets


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yeah that's what I thought but I ran across them so I thought I'd ask. I'll get some wood pallets


Awesome thank you

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> The wood ones would probably be better than when we don't need them anymore we can burn them instead of paying to get rid of them
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


from dirt to dirt


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 22, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> The wood ones would probably be better than when we don't need them anymore we can burn them instead of paying to get rid of them
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Question....
Why the pallets? To keep the gophers/moles out? Prevent root rot? Please explain the use of the pallets.
I like my Smart pots on the ground for the added area for the roots to expand into, the water retention (pots not drying out as fast), and all the nutrients that leach into the ground below the pots is available for the expanded root zone to use up. Please explain to me PC the reason for the pallets.
Thanks,
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2016)

Cali just dropping in on this hot day to say woof woof


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Question....
> Why the pallets? To keep the gophers/moles out? Prevent root rot? Please explain the use of the pallets.
> I like my Smart pots on the ground for the added area for the roots to expand into, the water retention (pots not drying out as fast), and all the nutrients that leach into the ground below the pots is available for the expanded root zone to use up. Please explain to me PC the reason for the pallets.
> Thanks,
> TMB-


To be able to move the plants around? That's what me is thinkin


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> To be able to move the plants around? That's what me is thinkin


That's something I have been contemplating. Mine grew into the ground this year which means moving them into the greenhouse, as planned, didn't really happen. I moved one and it was like looking at a still photo of a plant for about a week. Then she continued to bulk up for about a week. Then she developed black mold. May she rest in peace.


----------



## shynee mac (Jan 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> Makes a great compost bin!
> View attachment 3590546


I've seen a greenhouse made of simple wood pallets and pvc. sucks that the wood pallets for $1 ad has been deleted. wood would definitely be better than plastic


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 22, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Question....
> Why the pallets? To keep the gophers/moles out? Prevent root rot? Please explain the use of the pallets.
> I like my Smart pots on the ground for the added area for the roots to expand into, the water retention (pots not drying out as fast), and all the nutrients that leach into the ground below the pots is available for the expanded root zone to use up. Please explain to me PC the reason for the pallets.
> Thanks,
> TMB-


To make a few walk ways thru some sloppy areas lol this is clay country and personally I'm sick of clay all over 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2016)

No the pallets aren't for inside the greenhouse. They are to put down to cover areas we never got finished landscaping & have now turned into mud. Like around the bath house & in front of the RV trailers to keep the mud down. I bought PC a large piece of astroturf but they need something more...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3591129 Cali just dropping in on this hot day to say woof woof


Sage wants to play with her bring her to the usa

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2016)

OK PC I picked up a van load of wood pallets today....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2016)

They are saying we have 25' of snow in the Sierras so far....Thanks El Nino!

http://www.sfgate.com/drought/article/25-feet-El-Nino-snow-California-drought-6777223.php


----------



## beachball (Jan 22, 2016)

Still waiting for the heavy stuff to come, no Nino aqui amigo, aye Chihuahua.


----------



## Larro Darro (Jan 23, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> . . . . I like my Smart pots on the ground for the added area for the roots to expand into, the water retention (pots not drying out as fast), and all the nutrients that leach into the ground below the pots is available for the expanded root zone to use up. . . .
> Thanks,
> TMB-


I have only used one really big pot, and like Jethro Bodine, it's smarts is in doubt. Late last summer I decided to make a big pot using 2X4" dog wire, landscape fabric and T-posts. I dug down about 9" to help with stability, but I'm sure it helped with water retention too. It is 54" across and I filled it to 32" with my Darro Dirt. {radius squared X pi X height / 231 = 317 gallons} I put two homemade watering circles a couple of inches deep in the dirt so it would be easy to water. Then I transplanted a Pruden's Purple tomato plant into it. The pot is in 6- 8' trees, so the tomato plant had to stretch to get light. I had to use 6' wire to cage it. If we got any rain at all, I could go a couple of weeks between watering. It had a big root ball for a tomato plant, but most of the pot was not used. The outside watering ring never had to be used after I did the first soak. I was practicing so if Florida ever gets over the Medical Hump, I will have a little experience with them.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2016)

This is how the BIG BOYS do it up here.....

Anybody want to go big?


https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5414695565.html


----------



## beachball (Jan 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This is how the BIG BOYS do it up here.....
> 
> Anybody want to go big?
> 
> ...


Got me droolin...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2016)

Check this out PC........

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/grq/5387884080.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Check this out PC........
> 
> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/grq/5387884080.html
> View attachment 3592081


That may come in handy for landscaping


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This is how the BIG BOYS do it up here.....
> 
> Anybody want to go big?
> 
> ...


Nice bit of "kit" included with the land, not to mention those badass greenhouses. Not a crazy price for all of that either


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm tempted to go look at this.....$8000
PC if i bought this & we just used it for 1 year & sold it for $6000 it would still be a bargain. We (I mean NebM) could get a lot done with it.
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/5408728568.html


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm tempted to go look at this.....$8000
> PC if i bought this & we just used it for 1 year & sold it for $6000 it would still be a bargain. We (I mean NebM) could get a lot done with it.
> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/5408728568.html
> View attachment 3592086


One Ford on the property is enough Lol we will wait on buying a tractor for now

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> One Ford on the property is enough Lol we will wait on buying a tractor for now
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


just made me remember this 78 bronco that I had which was a money pit, ford= found on road dead


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 24, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> ya could have my problem snow outside !! nice inside good luck all ya guys out there getting pounded by rain


Nice greenhouse! Looks cold outside, bbbuuurrrrr


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> just made me remember this 78 bronco that I had which was a money pit, ford= found on road dead


I thought it meant Fix Or Repair Daily lol


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This is how the BIG BOYS do it up here.....
> 
> Anybody want to go big?
> 
> ...


Got Damn!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2016)

fumble said:


> I thought it meant Fix Or Repair Daily lol


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Toyota took the Chase though 

Go Kyle go!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2016)

budlover13 said:


> Toyota took the Chase though
> 
> Go Kyle go!


actually I'm not much of a auto racing fan. but I am saving up for a Tesla....


----------



## beachball (Jan 24, 2016)

Lovin our BMW i-3. $20 total cost to keep it charged for 30 days. Power utility discounts electric car owners for charging on off peak hours (10pm-7am) Eleven cents a KwHr.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2016)

beachball said:


> Lovin our BMW i-3. $20 total cost to keep it charged for 30 days. Power utility discounts electric car owners for charging on off peak hours (10pm-7am) Eleven cents a KwHr.


Sweet! Those are awesome looking cars.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2016)

FORD...First On Beach Day


----------



## beachball (Jan 24, 2016)

Dig the Suicide doors, makes it easy to get in and out.


----------



## beachball (Jan 24, 2016)

Ah! Mexico! Miss it alot. Great Pic btw.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2016)

beachball said:


> Dig the Suicide doors, makes it easy to get in and out.


The new Tesla SUV has gull wing doors....


----------



## beachball (Jan 24, 2016)

Freakin awesome


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2016)

beachball said:


> Ah! Mexico! Miss it alot. Great Pic btw.


You should have been there....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2016)

Remember this?......


----------



## beachball (Jan 24, 2016)

Sure do! That's Ol' Mo and he made great tacos Mmmm lobster tacos!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2016)

beachball said:


> Sure do! That's Ol' Mo and he made great tacos Mmmm lobster tacos!!!!


"I don't always eat Tacos, but when I do".......


----------



## beachball (Jan 24, 2016)

Stay hungry, my friend! LOL Love the crustaceans with lots of butter


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> actually I'm not much of a auto racing fan. but I am saving up for a Tesla....


This 67 camaro saved my life when i was 17. Second car was a '69


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

they sure don't m like they used to.






I want one of these. Always have. I had a 62 4 door but this is my dream. same year I was born . 67 chevy ll nova.


----------



## beachball (Jan 24, 2016)

Seeeweeeeet! Had a 2 door 64 impala, I was 2nd owner, no one ever sat in the back seat until I owned it
Totaled it, a cop ran into me
his fault


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

I like the 68 Nova too


----------



## beachball (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice! Takes me back to the days when we cruised Main St
Love it


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2016)

I still think aussie muscle is even with some of the best in us of a


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

old school and new school


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> they sure don't m like they used to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only prob with those old novas/chevy 2's was you couldn't put any wide rims in the back. Killer lines though, just like the mid 60's chevelles
I guess you could always mini tub them older novas though.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3593071
> This 67 camaro saved my life when i was 17. Second car was a '69



You hit something hard.


----------



## mofoo (Jan 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This is how the BIG BOYS do it up here.....
> 
> Anybody want to go big?
> 
> ...


yes yes JJ lets go in on this. what is considered a strong downpayment!?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 25, 2016)

mofoo said:


> yes yes JJ lets go in on this. what is considered a strong downpayment!?


I'm sure they probably want 30% down....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey PC look what I got....lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC look what I got....lol
> View attachment 3593846


Very nice 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> they sure don't m like they used to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorites,66-67 Chevy ll.nice wheelbase,put a 396 in there,mild tub and off ya go.haha


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 25, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> View attachment 3593170 old school and new school View attachment 3593169 View attachment 3593169 View attachment 3593166


Nice,love vettes,especially older ones.calloway motor,you buy like that or have them do it.the 66?you making it a pro- mod.would take that any day,lol.original motor a 327 or 427?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

mofoo said:


> yes yes JJ lets go in on this. what is considered a strong downpayment!?


Yeah... Regular down would be 20%. 30-50% would be strong. I would think 250k would catch attention and probably good terms. Need a tight crew to run that. 

Would be a blast but a ton of work!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 25, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Very nice
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I cannot close the van doors. 2 huge 10' wide rolls. I couldn't get any more in the van.
Maybe I will bring it up tomorrow in case you guys want to spread it around before the next rains set in...I can always get more, they have a mountain of it..


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I cannot close the van doors. 2 huge 10' wide rolls. I couldn't get any more in the van.
> Maybe I will bring it up tomorrow in case you guys want to spread it around before the next rains set in...I can always get more, they have a mountain of it..
> View attachment 3593918


Sounds good we will be here

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey TWS....Don't stop believing "this could be the season"


----------



## doublejj (Jan 26, 2016)

Or maybe this TWS.......


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 26, 2016)

Big White A......
The dogs love this astro turf. Rolled it out to take a look & couldn't keep the dogs off it..


----------



## doublejj (Jan 26, 2016)

Set into place...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 26, 2016)

pallets and turf....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2016)

Thats killer jj...home is what you make it even if its only for a few seasons


----------



## doublejj (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Big White A......
> The dogs love this astro turf. Rolled it out to take a look & couldn't keep the dogs off it..
> View attachment 3594696


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


>


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT MY LIFE IS PRETTY PLAIN
I LIKE WATCHIN THE PUDDLES GATHER RAIN
AND ALL I CAN DO IS JUST POUR SOME TEA FOR TWO
AND SPEAK MY POINT OF VIEW BUT ITTS NOT SANE,



fuk ..im drunk.

and I owe my life to ppl who are better than me


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> gotta ask pc...after a hard days yakka as us aussies call it do you guys go back and get stoned each night on quality blow ya and have a gd sleep and continue on next day?


 Blow keeps you awake. How the hell you gonna have a good sleep ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT MY LIFE IS PRETTY PLAIN
> I LIKE WATCHIN THE PUDDLES GATHER RAIN
> AND ALL I CAN DO IS JUST POUR SOME TEA FOR TWO
> AND SPEAK MY POINT OF VIEW BUT ITTS NOT SANE,
> ...



You don't ever owe anybody nothing and never say your sorry.

Well unless you really do and really mean it. lol


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

Wax up your sticks, surf is up down here
Yiiiihaaaaww.


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> Wax up your sticks, surf is up down here
> Yiiiihaaaaww.View attachment 3594996


Is that Newport pier ? Whipping !!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> Wax up your sticks, surf is up down here
> Yiiiihaaaaww.View attachment 3594996


time to shoot the pilings...


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

I am North of of Orange County and LA county 36 miles south of Santa Barbara.
Ventura Pier, damaged pretty good, they closed it
We are in a high surf condition through this weekend.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> I am North of of Orange County and LA county 36 miles south of Santa Barbara.
> Ventura Pier, damaged pretty good, they closed it
> We are in a high surf condition through this weekend.


There are several L shaped piers in Socal, that started out as "T's"....lol
Imperial Beach Pier in Dego used to be a T when I was a kid....


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

Better Pic


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> There are several L shaped piers in Socal, that started out as "T's"....lol
> Imperial Beach Pier in Dego used to be a T when I was a kid....
> View attachment 3595040


That Astro turf is awesome looking JJ!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> I am North of of Orange County and LA county 36 miles south of Santa Barbara.
> Ventura Pier, damaged pretty good, they closed it
> We are in a high surf condition through this weekend.


Great area. Lived in port hueneme, Ventura and Oxnard about 10 years ago.


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

Sorry guys i am having Wi-Fi issues.
Ya, this pier WAS the longest wooden pier in the entire state until a wave like this one did a job on it a few years back. We have a guy out on a jet ski towing guys into and out of these sets. He is also saving a few from obliteration. White water is like a huge river running south on the shore line at about 5knots.


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> Great area. Lived in port hueneme, Ventura and Oxnard about 10 years ago.


Yuck


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm feelin ya. On weekends this place loads up with some pretty strange folks out of those parts.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yuck


I lived on the marina. Had sail boats pass my deck as I did bong hits on channel islands Blvd. I sure liked it better then monterey!


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

I just remember the hoods. lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I just remember the hoods. lol


Yeah that was just one apartment. Our first and last were in neighborhoods with regular shootings and apartment break ins. What a difference a few blocks can make! But Ventura has some history for me. Got married there. First jail sentence there. Lols and a few more good memories.


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> Yeah that was just one apartment. Our first and last were in neighborhoods with regular shootings and apartment break ins. What a difference a few blocks can make! But Ventura has some history for me. Got married there. First jail sentence there. Lols and a few more good memories.


Lol . Your so romantic.


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

The saying goes like this: "Went to Ventura for vacation, left there on Probation"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> Yeah that was just one apartment. Our first and last were in neighborhoods with regular shootings and apartment break ins. What a difference a few blocks can make! But Ventura has some history for me. Got married there. First jail sentence there. Lols and a few more good memories.


what great memories, marriage and jail hahahahahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2016)

sounds like new orleans @757growin. townhouse in nice gated square but a block over was crack alley


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2016)

My wife was born at Port Hueneme, her dad was a Navy Seabee...


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

Worked there for a while, my best to the Missus.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> My wife was born at Port Hueneme, her dad was a Navy Seabee...


My wife was for a time as well. Construction electrician. They have a real nice seabee museum on base.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> The saying goes like this: "Went to Ventura for vacation, left there on Probation"


That is monterey county btw


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> That is monterey county btw


2 of my immediate neighbors were CO's at salinas/soledad prisons. Monterey co fucking sucks


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

Ya, and expensive too, way expensive.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2016)

25 years behind the walls....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

@treemansbuds did some time at the very same moneterey co jail(salinas) like i did.
Get this: fucking judge I got sentenced by, his daughter got killed by a drunk driver. That sucks so bad, please don't get me wrong. But should you be judging dui offenders? Fuck you monterey! Fuck you! 9 fucking month sentence in salinas jail. Fuck you. Mother fucker


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

Dang dude, that blows, I spent the first six years of my adult life on probation. At 18 I went before the court on felony possession charges that, at the time, carried a penalty of 5 years to life. Did not like it, no sir not a bit.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

u guys over the states have harsh penalties for even first sentences..in Australia if we did the same maybe some of our younger ones wouldn't be so ungrateful and soft as fuck that when the heat gets put on them they go running to the same authorities they call dogs


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> Ya, and expensive too, way expensive.


Not too many things i brag about in my life, except fishing, but i made almost 500k profit when I sold my home in salinas 2005


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

Lost it all in stockton had some good times though!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lost it all in stockton had some good times though!


But you lived to tell the story....


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

Sweet,nice to hear. Hope to sell this condo down here one day and get the hell out. Freakin LA gets way violent.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> But you lived to tell the story....


Dude! I had 16k of lights going on. 1/2 of 2 dif outdoor setups up north, and than i had 2 cops move into my next door. Sandwiched me. Not good. I just straight left that house(owed more than it was worth), sold my boats, and bought up north


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

Don't blame ya one bit. I would have done the same.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2016)

Typical "Bad Day" at Folsom........500 inmates riot...many had weapons


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

Woah! That's for sure a bad day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Typical "Bad Day" at Folsom........500 inmates riot...many had weapons


Do you remember my budy i brought to the bbq? Do you remember his last name? White power last name.
Rick james was there. Todd bridges was too, when he was visiting for 5 yrs


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Do you remember my budy i brought to the bbq? Do you remember his last name? White power last name.
> Rick james was there. Todd bridges was too, when he was visiting for 5 yrs


yes...


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

Did Bubbles show up? I hear that guy could really put a kink in your day.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> Did Bubbles show up? I hear that guy could really put a kink in your day.


I still have nightmares about Bubbles....lol
Last time I checked he was out & free..


----------



## beachball (Jan 27, 2016)

That was a heck of a story. LoL


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> Woah! That's for sure a bad day.


It only to happens every 5 years or so....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 27, 2016)

Just took my last 3 cigs and broke them and threw them away tomorrow I start a new life cig free  

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Just took my last 3 cigs and broke them and threw them away tomorrow I start a new life cig free
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Well done man some sort of new hobbie can keep i interested enough to stay off them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Just took my last 3 cigs and broke them and threw them away tomorrow I start a new life cig free
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


good man. I smoked for 20 yrs and stopped 6 yrs ago for the last time. your lungs will thank you


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well done man some sort of new hobbie can keep i interested enough to stay off them


I start Acupunture tomorrow to help curb the addition part I don't have much of a choice to quit I have a deep seated infection in my lungs and l1&l2 vertebrae and back muscles call blastomycosis it's gonna kill me if I don't change my habbits life has been painfully miserable the last couple years it's time to start changing my habbits before the only habbit I have is laying in a hole covered in dirt I guess 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> I start Acupunture tomorrow to help curb the addition part I don't have much of a choice to quit I have a deep seated infection in my lungs and l1&l2 vertebrae and back muscles call blastomycosis it's gonna kill me if I don't change my habbits life has been painfully miserable the last couple years it's time to start changing my habbits before the only habbit I have is laying in a hole covered in dirt I guess
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Up your herb intake. When I stopped smoking cigs I started riding a bike again.


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm feeling like it's time for me to quit smoking myself. ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

budlover13 said:


> I'm feeling like it's time for me to quit smoking myself. ....


Get a quit smoking chemicals thread going...help each other


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Up your herb intake. When I stopped smoking cigs I started riding a bike again.


Lol no peddling for me my bike has a motor on it. Just means more walks with sage. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Get a quit smoking chemicals thread going...help each other


Maybe. I feel like only I can help myself at this point though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Up your herb intake. When I stopped smoking cigs I started riding a bike again.


I started boxing when i gave up..then yrs later when i finished boxing i never went back to ciggies


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> I start Acupunture tomorrow to help curb the addition part I don't have much of a choice to quit I have a deep seated infection in my lungs and l1&l2 vertebrae and back muscles call blastomycosis it's gonna kill me if I don't change my habbits life has been painfully miserable the last couple years it's time to start changing my habbits before the only habbit I have is laying in a hole covered in dirt I guess
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Do it for yourself and u shall succeed


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Just took my last 3 cigs and broke them and threw them away tomorrow I start a new life cig free
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


God speed PC. May the force be with you. I think about it everyday and when down to the last cig in the pack at night I always say I won't get more tomorrow. I fail every day.The worst and most miserable thing in my life that drags me down as a person. I'm glad I hate needles and never became a junkie because that's what tobacco is.


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> I start Acupunture tomorrow to help curb the addition part I don't have much of a choice to quit I have a deep seated infection in my lungs and l1&l2 vertebrae and back muscles call blastomycosis it's gonna kill me if I don't change my habbits life has been painfully miserable the last couple years it's time to start changing my habbits before the only habbit I have is laying in a hole covered in dirt I guess
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


No Zyban or nothing ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Up your herb intake. When I stopped smoking cigs I started riding a bike again.


 Oh boy. You'll have to meet these guys sometime. I don't think they can up their herb intake . Lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> No Zyban or nothing ?


Nope just Acupunture

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Nope just Acupunture
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


And sunflower seeds


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2016)

My Ecig is what helped me quit. Nothing else. 30 yr smoker. Not even one cig for more than a year now. I only need to hit the vape when drinking, like yesterday. For the most part I don't even have nicotine in the tank. I feel I could probably ditch this piece of shit thing too now though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh boy. You'll have to meet these guys sometime. I don't think they can up their herb intake . Lol


Theres always a way


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh boy. You'll have to meet these guys sometime. I don't think they can up their herb intake . Lol


If you met me you would say the same thing , but there are ways


----------



## beachball (Jan 28, 2016)

I had a good incentive to quit using Tobaccos. After watching my Mom suffer with multiple cancers for six long years we buried her and on that day forward I have yet to smoke, dip or chew. That was 1986. Your best bet is to go ahead and stop, cravings controlled by THC works I advise vapors and edibles not bongs etc. Some form of cardio (I started walking back then now its the gym 5 days a week for an hour minimum) I never regretted quitting. Good luck, best wishes for anyone who wants to get off that shit.


----------



## fumble (Jan 28, 2016)

Glad you are quitting PC. You have everything you need to quit right there between your ears and in your chest


----------



## nuggs (Jan 28, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Just took my last 3 cigs and broke them and threw them away tomorrow I start a new life cig free
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


it takes 21 days to make a habit. it also takes 21 days to break a habit. the first 3 weeks is the hardest ,after that it urge's are what suck's!
I quit dec. 3 2003 so it's been awhile. I still want one sometimes. 
Here's a good reason to quit.. cigs will fuck up you lungs and you won't beable to enjoy anywore of that fine herb I hear tell of...


----------



## beachball (Jan 28, 2016)

That's the spirit, man I smoked Kools unfiltered and left them all behind. No more carbon monoxide jacking up my righteous herb buzz. .Made my head feel like I had a fog bank in there.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 28, 2016)

So far so good haven't smoked all day this acupuncture deal is kinda different its kind of intriguing I know that was the most relaxed I've felt in a real long time 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## beachball (Jan 28, 2016)

I know people who had excellent results with quitting using acupuncture.


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 28, 2016)

Awesome PC good luck! 

Oh and subbed up to the thread now. Good luck fellas.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 28, 2016)

I had the acpuncture done for pain before. It helped .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> From the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I am behind. It's like I took two months off RIU or something


partlycloudy said:


> Just took my last 3 cigs and broke them and threw them away tomorrow I start a new life cig free
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


hell yea man! I hope it goes smooth for you. I quit just over a year ago at jigfresh's in LA the weekend of the bbq. I stayed so busy visiting it was not bad.


----------



## beachball (Jan 29, 2016)

Soon your sense of taste and smell will be enhanced. That happened to me when I quit. Also gained 10 pounds. Nicotine...is a component of a herbicide that recently has been found to be responsible for colony collapse disorder of bees. The stuff is no good.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 29, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Nice,love vettes,especially older ones.calloway motor,you buy like that or have them do it.the 66?you making it a pro- mod.would take that any day,lol.original motor a 327 or 427?


 I purchased the Calloway at dealer ship walked in there it was in show room i was like omg i just have to have it haha so thats what i did was middle of winter so they kept it in room until spring then Dealership trailered it to my place 

i tell yeah first week i had it home was in it listening to music haha like second day guess what battery died and me in it Doors are electric i was lmao locked in my own car haha talk about embarrassing when wifey found me in garage in car haha was almost ready to smash side window to get out seriously 
Thankfully i got old lady to call dealer ship and they told her what i had to do lol to get out 

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=how+to+get+out+of+a++corvette+with++dead+battery&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2016)

Oakland supercross is on.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2016)

ZZZZZZZZ


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2016)

How sweet. Look at the paws on that gal .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> How sweet. Look at the paws on that gal .


Wifey just sent the pic im not home for another couple days yet..i miss her heaps ..cali that is not the wife lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wifey just sent the pic im not home for another couple days yet..i miss her heaps ..cali that is not the wife lol


Is that all she sent ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is that all she sent ?


Yep..i have to wait till i get home to scratch n sniff


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Just took my last 3 cigs and broke them and threw them away tomorrow I start a new life cig free
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


The single best thing you could do.

I did it....after joining here....I just stopped, finally.

Good luck!

JD

P.S. That nicotine-analogue may remain in the pollen of treated plants and this
might be affecting bees. I am very concerned about CCD and hope that they
continue to nail that one down.

P.P.S. Having to use a time-machine to see this article makes me wonder, but 
it does seem that the search continues to nail down the cause with certainty:
https://web.archive.org/web/20140123222126/http://www.nbcnews.com/science/pesticides-arent-biggest-factor-honeybee-die-epa-usda-say-6C9745740
(and I am fine with playing it safe, as far as our bees go ;0)


----------



## fumble (Jan 31, 2016)

I worry about the bees too Javadog. My parents have Clark come and spray their yard for bugs...I have noticed bees just dropping to the ground in their yard. Like they are hella cold and can't fly, but it wasn't cold.


----------



## beachball (Jan 31, 2016)

I have noticed bee cadavers on my patio, seems I may sweep up a single bee a couple times a week. Science has speculated that genetics along with herbicides may be contributing to 
the disorder. I live in a an area that produces several varieties of berries, produce and citrus. Continual spraying goes on. Probably a huge factor right there.


----------



## beachball (Jan 31, 2016)

Parasitic mites...Varroa Distructor have been found in bee remains and they mention bacterial disease called foul brood is contributing to it. Bees are under attack from multiple sources.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

Yup...those mites are a nightmare.


----------



## beachball (Jan 31, 2016)

Death to mites! Little spidery %@#$%'s


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

I wanted to ask whether there are any good ones, but, yeah, of course,
there are wonderful varieties. These bitches don't even hate good. 

Heh heh heh

JD


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 31, 2016)

fumble said:


> I worry about the bees too Javadog. My parents have Clark come and spray their yard for bugs...I have noticed bees just dropping to the ground in their yard. Like they are hella cold and can't fly, but it wasn't cold.


 Actually last years Honey harvests was one of the highest on record...
some time this week i will take a pic show everyone what millions of gallons of honey looks like lol many people tend to think were the main cause of the decline in bee population 
but the real issues are Queen problems , and Varroa mites and Hive beatles .. also with weather patterns so un even there iwhat used to be seen as 5 - 10 percent winter kill off , now is 15 - 25 percent kill off


----------



## TWS (Jan 31, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I wanted to ask whether there are any good ones, but, yeah, of course,
> there are wonderful varieties. These bitches don't even hate good.
> 
> Heh heh heh
> ...


Predator mites lol


----------



## beachball (Jan 31, 2016)

There is a store here that is dedicated to back yard bee keeping. It is highly encouraged.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

Outstanding. 

I read up online a bit on keeping solitary bees.

I loved how their style of pollen collection made them so useful for farming.

Where classic honey bees comb and clean themselves, these bees really 
dive in and flop about. :0)


----------



## beachball (Jan 31, 2016)

Well I learned something new today, Solitary Bees. I never heard of them.
Made my day more worthwhile, Thanks.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 31, 2016)

I apologize for not posting for a while. I have been at the hospital at my wife's bedside. She has putting up a tough fight for the last 5 days, in-&-out of the ER & ICU & she has another procedure scheduled in the morning............my world is in a tailspin
God please don't take my girl


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I apologize for not posting for a while. I have been at the hospital at my wife's bedside. She has putting up a tough fight for the last 5 days, in-&-out of the ER & ICU & she has another procedure scheduled in the morning............my world is in a tailspin


We are all here for you brother

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Jan 31, 2016)

My thoughts please.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2016)

Sending positive karma and plenty of good thoughts your direction JJ.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 1, 2016)

Sending good vibes. Sorry man


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2016)

I just new something was up jjgramps...
Had a gut feeling
Im sending every positive thought your way 
God bless


----------



## budlover13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Positive thoughts and prayer heading your way doublejj.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this jj. Best wishes brother.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I apologize for not posting for a while. I have been at the hospital at my wife's bedside. She has putting up a tough fight for the last 5 days, in-&-out of the ER & ICU & she has another procedure scheduled in the morning............my world is in a tailspin
> God please don't take my girl


Peace love and prayers brutha for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I apologize for not posting for a while. I have been at the hospital at my wife's bedside. She has putting up a tough fight for the last 5 days, in-&-out of the ER & ICU & she has another procedure scheduled in the morning............my world is in a tailspin
> God please don't take my girl


My thoughts are with you for her quick recovery JJ. The best place u could be is with people you love. Take care man


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I apologize for not posting for a while. I have been at the hospital at my wife's bedside. She has putting up a tough fight for the last 5 days, in-&-out of the ER & ICU & she has another procedure scheduled in the morning............my world is in a tailspin
> God please don't take my girl


Let me know if there is anything i can do to help.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 1, 2016)

You are in my thoughts today doublejj.


----------



## beachball (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey brother, we hold you both near our hearts and keeping you both in our thoughts, meditations and prayers. If we can be of help in anyway please let us know.


----------



## 420tycoon (Feb 1, 2016)

positive vibes your way for my brotha.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I apologize for not posting for a while. I have been at the hospital at my wife's bedside. She has putting up a tough fight for the last 5 days, in-&-out of the ER & ICU & she has another procedure scheduled in the morning............my world is in a tailspin
> God please don't take my girl


My thought's and Prayers go out to you both. If you need someone to wait with you give me a call. not doing much now and would like to keep you company.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Feb 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I apologize for not posting for a while. I have been at the hospital at my wife's bedside. She has putting up a tough fight for the last 5 days, in-&-out of the ER & ICU & she has another procedure scheduled in the morning............my world is in a tailspin
> God please don't take my girl


We'll be praying for you and your wife.


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 1, 2016)

Hope everything works out there and she comes home soon.


----------



## fumble (Feb 1, 2016)

so sorry to hear this JJ. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2016)

Very sorry indeed to hear of the troubles. 

I hope and pray for the best of outcomes.

JD


----------



## mofoo (Feb 1, 2016)

you're in mythought JJ,,,, let us know how she's doing bud!!!


----------



## Joedank (Feb 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I apologize for not posting for a while. I have been at the hospital at my wife's bedside. She has putting up a tough fight for the last 5 days, in-&-out of the ER & ICU & she has another procedure scheduled in the morning............my world is in a tailspin
> God please don't take my girl


speachless . my prayers are with you an yours .


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 1, 2016)

The pups send there love jj is the hospital pet friendly I can bring sage 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 1, 2016)

, much love jj, so sorry to hear this!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2016)

Today was an AWESOME day!...she's gonna pull thru. I would like to thank each of you for all the warm wishes & prayers....they were answered!
She had stints placed in her heart today, several arteries were only 20%-30% open & the results were OUTSTANDING!. Within 8hrs She was sitting up talking & ate her first meal in 6 days..and then asked for another!!!
Which ever one of you is that hooked-up with God, i'm forever in your debt. I cannot believe how quickly she turned around 180...I did not think she was gonna make it the week. They want to keep her for a couple days at least & we will go from there, but I can tell you the improvement was amazing.
Today was truly a life changing day. Thanks sooo much You guys are too good


----------



## dirtpower (Feb 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I apologize for not posting for a while. I have been at the hospital at my wife's bedside. She has putting up a tough fight for the last 5 days, in-&-out of the ER & ICU & she has another procedure scheduled in the morning............my world is in a tailspin
> God please don't take my girl


I can't put a like on that....I know if my girl was in trouble...I need my woman ad I know you need yours!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2016)

dirtpower said:


> I can't put a like on that....I know if my girl was in trouble...I need my woman ad I know you need yours!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 2, 2016)

kharma is a beautiful thing


----------



## papapayne (Feb 2, 2016)

Seriously though man, very happy to hear that brother, amazing how life can change in an instant.

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2016)

papapayne said:


> kharma is a beautiful thing


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Today was an AWESOME day!...she's gonna pull thru. I would like to thank each of you for all the warm wishes & prayers....they were answered!
> She had stints placed in her heart today, several arteries were only 20%-30% open & the results were OUTSTANDING!. Within 8hrs She was sitting up talking & ate her first meal in 6 days..and then asked for another!!!
> Which ever one of you is that hooked-up with God, i'm forever in your debt. I cannot believe how quickly she turned around 180...I did not think she was gonna make it the week. They want to keep her for a couple days at least & we will go from there, but I can tell you the improvement was amazing.
> Today was truly a life changing day. Thanks sooo much You guys are too good


 Yesssssss ! I have been thinking about you all day and I know all the other members were too. I was so wondering what was going on but thought I should not ask. 
God bless .
Yesssss!


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Today was an AWESOME day!...she's gonna pull thru. I would like to thank each of you for all the warm wishes & prayers....they were answered!
> She had stints placed in her heart today, several arteries were only 20%-30% open & the results were OUTSTANDING!. Within 8hrs She was sitting up talking & ate her first meal in 6 days..and then asked for another!!!
> Which ever one of you is that hooked-up with God, i'm forever in your debt. I cannot believe how quickly she turned around 180...I did not think she was gonna make it the week. They want to keep her for a couple days at least & we will go from there, but I can tell you the improvement was amazing.
> Today was truly a life changing day. Thanks sooo much You guys are too good


Awesome!!!!! 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm happy .


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm happy .


I feel you brother


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm loving February.....January not so much!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2016)

I went from the downest of downs to the highest of highs today all in about 8hrs....Fuck I'm Shot out!


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 2, 2016)

Fantastic news jj!
Amazing what modern medicine can do.
Sounds like one hell of a roller coaster ride my friend. Suck up a vap bag and go to bed, I'm sure your exhausted.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Fantastic news jj!
> Amazing what modern medicine can do.
> Sounds like one hell of a roller coaster ride my friend. Suck up a vap bag and go to bed, I'm sure your exhausted.
> TMB-


that's what i'm doing bro. I just couldn't go to bed without updating everyone because I knew people would be happy as I am....I'm going back to the hospital in the morning but I will sleep well tonight


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

I love you jjgramps only in a way someone can as a friend who hasnt met you..yet
Im travelling home to my wife now and telling her i love her im on my way babe has more of a sentimental feel to it after your great news today !
Man i feel gd ..so happy for you


----------



## adower (Feb 2, 2016)

Atta way Mrs. Doublejj!!!!! She is a fighter!


----------



## 757growin (Feb 2, 2016)

adower said:


> Atta way Mrs. Doublejj!!!!! She is a fighter!


Nice skywalker farmer. Have a lil jar in my kitchen and can smell it with the drawer closed. Dabbed some rosin flower of it. Super tasty and potent.


----------



## adower (Feb 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> Nice skywalker farmer. Have a lil jar in my kitchen and can smell it with the drawer closed. Dabbed some rosin flower of it. Super tasty and potent.


Thank you sir. Only grew it cause of you and fmily had high remarks on it. Y'all know your stuff! It's definitely got a strong smell. Not sure if I could hand a dab of it. Lol I'm light weight. If you need cuts I'm going to keep it around.


----------



## beachball (Feb 2, 2016)

Best news ever! We are happy for you both. Compassion never quits,and always pays off in miracles. All the good vibes we can muster goes straight out to both of you. Great news cannot be beat.


----------



## fumble (Feb 2, 2016)

So happy to hear the good news JJ


----------



## beachball (Feb 2, 2016)

And speaking of great news, Cali doctors endorse recreational cannabis!!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2016)

Outstanding news JJ! Get some rest.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I apologize for not posting for a while. I have been at the hospital at my wife's bedside. She has putting up a tough fight for the last 5 days, in-&-out of the ER & ICU & she has another procedure scheduled in the morning............my world is in a tailspin
> God please don't take my girl





sorry to hear man................keepin a good thought


edit: great fuckin news!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 3, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> sorry to hear man................keepin a good thought
> 
> 
> edit: great fuckin news!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great news JJ. My brother had that and it was as it was for Ms JJ. From having a hard time existing to bam! New person. So glad they got it fixed for her. Hope she is home soon. GT


----------



## beachball (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey brother, please Let us know when the Missus gets home. Thanks, and all the best to you both.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yesssssss ! I have been thinking about you all day and I know all the other members were too. I was so wondering what was going on but thought I should not ask.
> God bless .
> Yesssss!


yea ditto 


doublejj said:


> View attachment 3599250


thought about this pic while i cut out undergrowth in the AM ... so happy for you my brother ....... you deserve the best .


----------



## nuggs (Feb 3, 2016)

I Love you brother, So glad the pain of losing her has pasted. I know a bunch of people that have gone through the same operations. Very scary situation. She's going to be like a spring chicken now! Congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2016)

She has continued to make great progress in her recovery. Achieving all her goals for being discharged. If things continue well overnight she will come home tomorrow....she sat up out of bed in a chair all day & even made a couple of laps around the ward to get her strength back. We found out she had a heart attack some time in the past & we never knew it. 
It was soooooo good to see her up & in good spirits all day. I'm home now to take a shower & bring her some clean clothes to wear home tomorrow.
We both very much appreciate all the good thoughts & well wishes, they helped us both thru this difficult time. You guys are the best!


----------



## beachball (Feb 3, 2016)

That's Great News right there! So glad to hear it


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 3, 2016)

The peace and love is strong in this thread. 

 N luv all over the world and everybody give some and get some. 

This calls for.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2016)

beachball said:


> That's Great News right there! So glad to hear it


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Today was an AWESOME day!...she's gonna pull thru. I would like to thank each of you for all the warm wishes & prayers....they were answered!
> She had stints placed in her heart today, several arteries were only 20%-30% open & the results were OUTSTANDING!. Within 8hrs She was sitting up talking & ate her first meal in 6 days..and then asked for another!!!
> Which ever one of you is that hooked-up with God, i'm forever in your debt. I cannot believe how quickly she turned around 180...I did not think she was gonna make it the week. They want to keep her for a couple days at least & we will go from there, but I can tell you the improvement was amazing.
> Today was truly a life changing day. Thanks sooo much You guys are too good


Made My Day

Ahhhhh....so good.

:0)

JD


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> She has continued to make great progress in her recovery. Achieving all her goals for being discharged. If things continue well overnight she will come home tomorrow....she sat up out of bed in a chair all day & even made a couple of laps around the ward to get her strength back. We found out she had a heart attack some time in the past & we never knew it.
> It was soooooo good to see her up & in good spirits all day. I'm home now to take a shower & bring her some clean clothes to wear home tomorrow.
> We both very much appreciate all the good thoughts & well wishes, they helped us both thru this difficult time. You guys are the best!


makes my day complete again hearing that jjgramps...and its only 10:30 am here


----------



## nuggs (Feb 3, 2016)

Awesome JJ We've all been praying hard for both of you.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Awesome JJ We've all been praying hard for both of you.


it worked!....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2016)

a quick update for the crew, because I know they must be wondering. Love you guys.
Sweet sweet cherry pies


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like Gardeen Boss!


----------



## nuggs (Feb 3, 2016)

they look really good jj . when do you plan to throw them out?


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 3, 2016)

Glad to hear things are leveling out for ya DJJ.
The ladies look awesome


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 3, 2016)

Wow awesome jj! I'm always so amazed by all the support here on riu and the power of positive thinking. Thanks for posting the cabin pic again I know everyone likes that one.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Wow awesome jj! I'm always so amazed by all the support here on riu and the power of positive thinking. Thanks for posting the cabin pic again I know everyone likes that one.


that and the crayfish on the beach pic


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2016)

that's awesome news JJ  So glad she is coming home to you. I had to catch my breath a few times when you told us that she was in the hospital. Much love hun.

...and those Cherry pies are gorgeous!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2016)

nuggs said:


> they look really good jj . when do you plan to throw them out?


I think around the beginning of March, but I may flip the lights to 12/12 a week before that. We need to be sure we can harvest buy the beginning of may, because I will have the full season seed plants started as soon as we move these out.


----------



## fandango (Feb 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> a quick update for the crew, because I know they must be wondering. Love you guys.
> Sweet sweet cherry pies
> View attachment 3600430


Oh,good god...the glory of it all.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2016)

Are you still getting rain at the ranch or is the sun starting to bake again? Sunday here is expected to reach the mid 80s!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2016)

I wish I was closer JJ.

Here are sunshine pics of my outdoor babies. 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 757growin (Feb 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Are you still getting rain at the ranch or is the sun starting to bake again? Sunday here is expected to reach the mid 80s!


Are you attending the cup this year mo?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2016)

I will be there on Saturday wearing my top hat


----------



## 757growin (Feb 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I will be there on Saturday wearing my top hat


Hope i can make it saturday to finally meet you!


----------



## beachball (Feb 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> a quick update for the crew, because I know they must be wondering. Love you guys.
> Sweet sweet cherry pies
> View attachment 3600430


Great googally moogally! Dats some nice cherry pies right there! And ready in May!!!! I love it


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2016)

I am bringing a bunch of different strains of Ice Water hash and a few seeds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

Morning sage and diesel ,my daddy gave me an old baseball glove to chew on i love it 
I also send all my dog love to mrs jj


----------



## TWS (Feb 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hope i can make it saturday to finally meet you!


FM IS talking about going . We are gonna go just not sure if sat or sun. Might go Sunday hopefully the crowds will be down . Maybe Sat . Stand by . Lol


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2016)

She is home


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

just wanted to send our best wishes even though I liked that post jj.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank God I have Kaiser medical insurance....They were totally awesome! Big Ups to all the nurses & dr.s that treated my wife....Ace's all
P.S. I wonder what heart surgery & 8 days in ICU + 1 day in ER cost today?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> just wanted to send our best wishes even though I liked that post jj.


I knew what you meant....Hugs


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thank God I have Kaiser medical insurance....They were totally awesome! Big Ups to all the nurses & dr.s that treated my wife....Ace's all
> P.S. I wonder what heart surgery & 8 days in ICU + 1 day in ER cost today?


hell prob 6 figures easy jj...but what price on a loved one?id go bankrupt to save my wife 10 times over


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thank God I have Kaiser medical insurance....They were totally awesome! Big Ups to all the nurses & dr.s that treated my wife....Ace's all
> P.S. I wonder what heart surgery & 8 days in ICU + 1 day in ER cost today?


Um Yeah.. I like Kaiser quite a bit I can tell you. My son was born there and my wife had problems her entire pregnancy. We ended up having 2 dr appt a week for many months and they took extremely good care of her and him all the way through it. Glad she got the care she needed and is mending JJ. I definitely know how it is to have the people you love under the knife. Best to you and yours.


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> She is home


Very good .


----------



## beachball (Feb 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> She is home


So glad to hear that! And I know she is glad to be there too. Hugs from all of us Bienvenidos, Hermana.


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2016)

great news JJ! That makes my heart happy


----------



## beachball (Feb 5, 2016)

Kaiser is great, we have it too. A friend of mine does, and Kaiser spent over a million bucks on him when he was sick and hospitalized...


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thank God I have Kaiser medical insurance....They were totally awesome! Big Ups to all the nurses & dr.s that treated my wife....Ace's all
> P.S. I wonder what heart surgery & 8 days in ICU + 1 day in ER cost today?


About 300k


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I am bringing a bunch of different strains of Ice Water hash and a few seeds.


Mo i visited a mate last nite who had an awesome couple of sativas growing one with a stalk i dont think i would have got my hand around touching
Couldnt say the strain except to say it originated from the queensland area of aust.
If i can get photos ill tag u next time round 
Im not a big sativa fan but this was a nice plant one week into flower


----------



## beachball (Feb 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> She is home


Look for a delivery tomorrow morning, Big Hugs


----------



## doublejj (Feb 5, 2016)

Today, my wife told me that see had an OBE the 3rd night in ICU & was up at the ceiling looking down on herself & the nurses......


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Today, my wife told me that see had an OBE the 3rd night in ICU & was up at the ceiling looking down on herself & the nurses......


Woah. Glad she stayed


----------



## doublejj (Feb 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Today, my wife told me that see had an OBE the 3rd night in ICU & was up at the ceiling looking down on herself & the nurses......


----------



## beachball (Feb 5, 2016)

My Dad had the OBE too, had to turn around and come back as there was more to be done is how he put it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


I thought of u and yours when i posted that song


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 6, 2016)

beachball said:


> My Dad had the OBE too, had to turn around and come back as there was more to be done is how he put it.


I still think i had that happen when i overdosed in 2001 
Im happy to be here now


----------



## doublejj (Feb 6, 2016)

beachball said:


> My Dad had the OBE too, had to turn around and come back as there was more to be done is how he put it.


She said where wasn't any pulling or pushing from either side, it was all her choice which way to go.....


----------



## beachball (Feb 6, 2016)

Well, we are glad she is with us. So happy for the both of you. Yep, me and the little lady are now working on our 47th year. As she said, one of us has a lot of patience..LOL and we wish you both many of the same.


----------



## beachball (Feb 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I still think i had that happen when i overdosed in 2001
> Im happy to be here now


We are all lucky to be here seems like. What exists on the other side has to be a trip. The visual Pops described to me was beautiful. He was given a view of a previous life of his, not the one he was coming from but a totally different existence.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 6, 2016)

beachball said:


> Well, we are glad she is with us. So happy for the both of you. Yep, me and the little lady are now working on our 47th year. As she said, one of us has a lot of patience..LOL and we wish you both many of the same.


Congrat's my brother big hugs to both of you...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 6, 2016)

beachball said:


> We are all lucky to be here seems like. What exists on the other side has to be a trip. The visual Pops described to me was beautiful. He was given a view of a previous life of his, not the one he was coming from but a totally different existence.


I read a story written by a guy who got knocked out in a bar fight & lived an entire other life in the ambulance before he woke up...The guy was single with no family, but in his "other life" he had a wife & son that he adored, and suffered years of PTSD & remorse at the loss of his family after he woke up. He had to seek medical attention....hell of a story. He remembered the birth of his son & watching him play little league baseball...all in just a few minutes...


----------



## beachball (Feb 6, 2016)

Life may be multidimensional, Theoretical physicist chat that up a lot. Parallel Universes, the possibility for eternal existence on different planes. Fun stuff.


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Today, my wife told me that see had an OBE the 3rd night in ICU & was up at the ceiling looking down on herself & the nurses......


Obe are really weird,had one in the mid 90s from an od.was really dark with bright light,heard my friend yelling at me way in the distance.woke up in a bear hug with him still yelling and asked him what was he doing like nothing happened.gives me chills now writing this.


----------



## beachball (Feb 6, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Obe are really weird,had one in the mid 90s from an od.was really dark with bright light,heard my friend yelling at me way in the distance.woke up in a bear hug with him still yelling and asked him what was he doing like nothing happened.gives me chills now writing this.


That is quite a memorable experience. Reminds me of a time ling ago when I ate the brown acid. Took me a while to get back. I remember myself sitting on the edge of a gold oval in an expanse of the universe, I was contemplating jumping in...then I found myself sitting in my living room glad to be there.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 6, 2016)

beachball said:


> That is quite a memorable experience. Reminds me of a time ling ago when I ate the brown acid. Took me a while to get back. I remember myself sitting on the edge of a gold oval in an expanse of the universe, I was contemplating jumping in...then I found myself sitting in my living room glad to be there.


She's says thank you for the beautiful flowers, thoughtful as always my friend...much love


----------



## beachball (Feb 6, 2016)

So glad to hear that! BIG HUGS and check this out, quite a fish found off Guadeloupe Island BC
http://abc7chicago.com/news/video-worlds-largest-shark-recorded-off-coast-of-mexico/1189784/


----------



## TWS (Feb 6, 2016)

They have some big girls out at Lupe.


----------



## TWS (Feb 6, 2016)

They used to free dive spearfish the big yellowfin out there. I don't think anybody goes in the water there anymore without a cage .lol


----------



## beachball (Feb 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> They used to free dive spearfish the big yellowfin out there. I don't think anybody goes in the water there anymore without a cage .lol


Yep, she was enormous and no doubt has given birth to a bunch. Nice water down that way, I miss Baja, have not been down there since the 90's. We stayed remote, beautiful empty beaches, Laguna Manuela on the more comfortable pacific side, much cooler during summer. Great memories.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 6, 2016)

beachball said:


> Yep, she was enormous and no doubt has given birth to a bunch. Nice water down that way, I miss Baja, have not been down there since the 90's. We stayed remote, beautiful empty beaches, Laguna Manuela on the more comfortable pacific side, much cooler during summer. Great memories.


----------



## beachball (Feb 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3602600


That's it Brother!!!! I think of it often. Love that pic...makes me want go back!! Had such fun. Thanks for sharing that


----------



## doublejj (Feb 6, 2016)

beachball said:


> That's it Brother!!!! I think of it often. Love that pic...makes me want go back!! Had such fun. Thanks for sharing that


It was so long ago nobody would recognize any of us anymore...lol


----------



## beachball (Feb 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It was so long ago nobody would recognize any of us anymore...lol


LOL I know!!! But we are still hangin tough and not ready to quit. No park bench and dominos for me. HA ok dominos are good.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> She is home


Congrates To Both of you jj ! what day was it she got the operation? Thursday the 4th was a lucky day!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Congrates To Both of you jj ! what day was it she got the operation? Thursday the 4th was a lucky day!


Thanks nuggs, it was Monday the 1st


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> She is home


Dude that is fucking awesome!!!! So glad to hear this!!!!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dude that is fucking awesome!!!! So glad to hear this!!!!!!!!


Thank you...it's all getting better


----------



## papapayne (Feb 7, 2016)

Congrats, and hope a full recovery is speedy.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> She is home




So very glad to see your WIFE is home JJ. Please keep us posted about her progress. Let her know she has many well wishes headed her way. Blessings to you both


----------



## doublejj (Feb 7, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Congrats, and hope a full recovery is speedy.


The last 2 weeks have been one hell of a ride.......


----------



## nuggs (Feb 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3600990 Morning sage and diesel ,my daddy gave me an old baseball glove to chew on i love it
> I also send all my dog love to mrs jj


Cali looks pretty seriously in love will her ball glove Ruby. She's getting her adult look going on...
please take that choke chain off her, if it gets hung up on something and you don't catch it could be devastating. I love her , She's beautiful!


----------



## 757growin (Feb 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Cali looks pretty seriously in love will her ball glove Ruby. She's getting her adult look going on...
> please take that choke chain off her, if it gets hung up on something and you don't catch it could be devastating. I love her , She's beautiful!


I learned that about chokers slightly the hard way. Found one of my dogs missing it's choker. Found it hung on a fence where he squeezed through to get out the yard. Opened my eyes to the hazards of what could have happend. Great point nuggs


----------



## nuggs (Feb 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think around the beginning of March, but I may flip the lights to 12/12 a week before that. We need to be sure we can harvest buy the beginning of may, because I will have the full season seed plants started as soon as we move these out.


 Your spring set looks fantastic..!
I have mine up pretty good now. 4-5 ft . I put them on 12 &12 a week ago. they are pre flowering nicely. I'l update in a few mins. Hoping they stay in flower when I take them out. Your's look great !


----------



## doublejj (Feb 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Your spring set looks fantastic..!
> I have mine up pretty good now. 4-5 ft . I put them on 12 &12 a week ago. they are pre flowering nicely. I'l update in a few mins. Hoping they stay in flower when I take them out. Your's look great !


Thanks nuggs, to be honest I'm surprised I managed to keep them alive for the last 2 weeks....thankfully Cherry Pie is a hearty strain


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thanks nuggs, to be honest I'm surprised I managed to keep them alive for the last 2 weeks....thankfully Cherry Pie is a hearty strain


Oh cherry pie


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 7, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey PC-
> How's the cigarette sobriety going?
> Still using acupuncture?
> I'm pulling for you buddy, good luck.
> ...


11 days today  haven't had any. I'm doing great I've had a few times when I figured the end was near for some people but I kept my road rage in check lol. I just told my bud hey I was there we got high on the 30 yard line lol 
Yep still doing acupunture i think I don't need it for the smoking any more tho I'm using it for dealing with the blastomycosis 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Cali looks pretty seriously in love will her ball glove Ruby. She's getting her adult look going on...
> please take that choke chain off her, if it gets hung up on something and you don't catch it could be devastating. I love her , She's beautiful!


I mentioned that to the wife last nite just before I seen this message yes your right !!its off now as we speak and only on if we take her for a walk but really for walks theres no need for it its only cos of pitbulls down the road we feel the need for the choker chain if we need extra control thanks nuggs


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

well done pc keep going friend


----------



## doublejj (Feb 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I mentioned that to the wife last nite just before I seen this message yes your right !!its off now as we speak and only on if we take her for a walk but really for walks theres no need for it its only cos of pitbulls down the road we feel the need for the choker chain if we need extra control thanks nuggs


try a harness....
My Shar Pei would slip any collar until we got a harness for walks


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> try a harness....
> My Shar Pei would slip any collar until we got a harness for walks
> View attachment 3603434


I'm getting a rabbit harness for my roommate


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 8, 2016)

You got problems walking a dog? This works killer. Makes you look like Cesar Millan Instantly! 

Loudog, my ridgeback, rip, was the most stubborn dog ever. I even hired a professional. That dog trainer recommended the gentle leader. It worked! After about a month or so, I could finally take him walking without it on. He would start slippin, i would put it back on for the next couple walks, and then he'd be good for a while again. A very stubborn dog, a notoriously stubborn breed.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You got problems walking a dog? This works killer. Makes you look like Cesar Millan Instantly!
> View attachment 3603765
> Loudog, my ridgeback, rip, was the most stubborn dog ever. I even hired a professional. That dog trainer recommended the gentle leader. It worked! After about a month or so, I could finally take him walking without it on. He would start slippin, i would put it back on for the next couple walks, and then he'd be good for a while again. A very stubborn dog, a notoriously stubborn breed.


Yep, thats what I had for my mastiff to...he was the same way. Unfixed, and pure brute strength and harness triggered that "I must pull" I must conquer mentality lol Never believed it would work till I got one. Takes a few times putting it on to get it right, but once do, its easy control of a big dog. Kinda same way of reins on the face/mouth of a horse


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 8, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yep, thats what I had for my mastiff to...he was the same way. Unfixed, and pure brute strength and harness triggered that "I must pull" I must conquer mentality lol Never believed it would work till I got one. Takes a few times putting it on to get it right, but once do, its easy control of a big dog. Kinda same way of reins on the face/mouth of a horse


It sort of seems like you're walking a horse doesn't it? Lol


----------



## papapayne (Feb 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> It sort of seems like you're walking a horse doesn't it? Lol


Yea, it really does!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 9, 2016)

My wife is doing very well since she came home. She has follow up dr appointments all week or I would go up to the farm & get an update. Hopefully this weekend....I miss you guy's & dogs...


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> My wife is doing very well since she came home. She has follow up dr appointments all week or I would go up to the farm & get an update. Hopefully this weekend....I miss you guy's & dogs...


Not much has changed around here except now we get our power from the sun instead of a genny  we will see you when things are good at home 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 9, 2016)

Your priorities are in line. Girl first. Glad she is well. Gotta try to enjoy every minute. 



doublejj said:


> My wife is doing very well since she came home. She has follow up dr appointments all week or I would go up to the farm & get an update. Hopefully this weekend....I miss you guy's & dogs...


----------



## Joedank (Feb 9, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Not much has changed around here except now we get our power from the sun instead of a genny  we will see you when things are good at home
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


the words "baller " come to mind .... bet it is alot quieter around there too


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> My wife is doing very well since she came home. She has follow up dr appointments all week or I would go up to the farm & get an update. Hopefully this weekend....I miss you guy's & dogs...


Yay! Glad she's doing better! Farm updates can wait a few days , good vibes your way doublejj


----------



## beachball (Feb 9, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Not much has changed around here except now we get our power from the sun instead of a genny  we will see you when things are good at home
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app[/


 Love that alternative power source brother...thinking of a cob structured retreat when me and the missus get established in the foothills. Many versions,use what you have where you are ( thanks teddy brosevelt) materials and up cycling.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 9, 2016)

I had a flashback to '69 when this came on the radio today...damn I'm getting hella old


----------



## beachball (Feb 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I had a flashback to '69 when this came on the radio today...damn I'm getting old


Woah, so good!!! FUCKING TIMELESS, bro


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I had a flashback to '69 when this came on the radio today...damn I'm getting hella old


Love that era man. This performance is one of my for sure top 2 from Woodstock, with Joe Cocker's bluesy version of With a Little Help From My Friends right up there, along with CSN Judy Blue eyes and hell the whole Canned Heat set rocks lol! I liked Janis Joplin's Ball n Chain performance, but her Monterey Pop version in 1967 was one of the greatest musical performances of all time, in any genre in my book. 

Thanks for posting that, made me break out some old music.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Love that era man. This performance is one of my for sure top 2 from Woodstock, with Joe Cocker's bluesy version of With a Little Help From My Friends right up there, along with CSN Judy Blue eyes and hell the whole Canned Heat set rocks lol! I liked Janis Joplin's Ball n Chain performance, but her Monterey Pop version in 1967 was one of the greatest musical performances of all time, in any genre in my book.
> 
> Thanks for posting that, made me break out some old music.


"Remember what the dormouse said"....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2016)

Make your bed...


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 10, 2016)

Had to!! Diggin the high beams! 

Edit: check out Mama Cass freaking out in crowd over how incredible the performance was. Far out!


----------



## nuggs (Feb 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> My wife is doing very well since she came home. She has follow up dr appointments all week or I would go up to the farm & get an update. Hopefully this weekend....I miss you guy's & dogs...


Good news jj so glad she doing well. just dropped in to say hi to you and the krew! wow solar!


----------



## fandango (Feb 11, 2016)

Did someone say Solar?what did you guys put in up there?


----------



## vino4russ (Feb 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> "Remember what the dormouse said"....


Dig it man!!!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)

fandango said:


> Did someone say Solar?what did you guys put in up there?


Yes a full solar system. I'll get up there for some pics in a few days, I haven't seen the dogs in weeks....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2016)

What size did you get?


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 11, 2016)

fandango said:


> Did someone say Solar?what did you guys put in up there?


All American made  it's a 8k system

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> All American made  it's a 8k system
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Awesome! I have 24 panels on my house. Love it.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 11, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> All American made  it's a 8k system
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


What kind of batteries are you using for storage? I'm looking to upgrade my system for more power and adding storage capacity. We are looking into wind turbines here as well. Congrats on the clean and freeish power.


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> What kind of batteries are you using for storage? I'm looking to upgrade my system for more power and adding storage capacity. We are looking into wind turbines here as well. Congrats on the clean and freeish power.


They are made by hawker they are a great battery we used the same ones last year never had any issues

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> They are made by hawker they are a great battery we used the same ones last year never had any issues
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Any chance of getting any road work done, or is it still too wet?...


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Any chance of getting any road work done, or is it still too wet?...


It's drying up pretty nice  unfortunately that means my sit by the fire nights are getting limited  we have been moving dirt and cleaning up around the place since te sun has been shining

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> It's drying up pretty nice  unfortunately that means my sit by the fire nights are getting limited  we have been moving dirt and cleaning up around the place since te sun has been shining
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Awesome!........new greenhouse pad?


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 11, 2016)

Glad everything worked out for Mrs. Doublejj.hopefully you can get back to your routine without any worries


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)

The wife is feeling much stronger & we have one last follow up dr appointment this afternoon. If all goes well, I may go up tomorrow....fingers crossed.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## fumble (Feb 11, 2016)

beautiful sight right there JJ


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 11, 2016)

Man I'm excited to try cherry pie. Everyone around here smokes kush. Kush this, kush that. I'm so gracious papa sent me some cherry pie X blueberry snow lotus seeds. 

Yours look really nice.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2016)

How many panels make up an 8K these days?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2016)

Well... Not sure mo. My 24 panels thus far have produced between 25 and 31kwh per day on a normal sunny day. But we have only been operating since October. So as the days get longer its producing quite a bit more. I still pay some power to Edison but I do have net metering. My power bills are pretty low even w the panel payment considering the grow wattage...


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 11, 2016)

Doubjj


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Feb 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3605999


These are the cherry pies going out for light dep correct? Beautiful


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)

tannersmokin247 said:


> These are the cherry pies going out for light dep correct? Beautiful


yes...thank you


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How many panels make up an 8K these days?


We have 12 panels now the charge controller can handle 15 panels before we need to add another controller we run the genny every couple days for a couple hours to help top off the batterys but with the days getting longer and less cloudy that should stop soon 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> We have 12 panels now the charge controller can handle 15 panels before we need to add another controller we run the genny every couple days for a couple hours to help top off the batterys but with the days getting longer and less cloudy that should stop soon
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I'll bet the frig works better since the solar....


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'll bet the frig works better since the solar....


What solar set up did you guys go with??


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 11, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> What solar set up did you guys go with??


Hawker batterys and outback charge controller inverter not sure of the panels manufacturer but the whole system was made in America and in "green" factorys 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fandango (Feb 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How many panels make up an 8K these days?


We have 3 installs this month.
The 12 panel house gives you 3kw..grid tied total contract is $10,000
Our cost for materials about $5700...roof mount system


----------



## fandango (Feb 12, 2016)

Speaking of black out I have seen a pole you hook to the tarp and 1 guy can cover the GH,whats the hot set up to pull the shade over my 10x20 gh?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

fandango said:


> We have 3 installs this month.
> The 12 panel house gives you 3kw..grid tied total contract is $10,000
> Our cost for materials about $5700...roof mount system


We are off the grid & have a small fortune in batteries....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

fandango said:


> Speaking of black out I have seen a pole you hook to the tarp and 1 guy can cover the GH,whats the hot set up to pull the shade over my 10x20 gh?


like this?....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

2 months ago...the day after the BBQ


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2016)

Clearing the new greenhouse pad. Both greenhouses will be close together...


----------



## 757growin (Feb 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Clearing the new greenhouse pad. Both greenhouses will be close together...
> View attachment 3608595


Sweet! Big boy toys for real!! You guys are gonna kill it this year.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Clearing the new greenhouse pad. Both greenhouses will be close together...
> View attachment 3608595


Looking great!


----------



## beachball (Feb 15, 2016)

Stoke!


----------



## fumble (Feb 15, 2016)

doing big things JJ  this is going to be awesome!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 15, 2016)

whoot whoot!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 16, 2016)

Im pretty sure rubys bum in the clone room started all this gd karma


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im pretty sure rubys bum in the clone room started all this gd karma


It's still there......


----------



## papapayne (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey double jj, there a spring bbq thread going yet?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Hey double jj, there a spring bbq thread going yet?


yes....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2016)

check this out PC....

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/snw/5409601650.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

The heavy equipment listing might suit you better


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The heavy equipment listing might suit you better


It's a diesel.....


----------



## fumble (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice! I would love that


----------



## papapayne (Feb 16, 2016)

Apparently I'm to baked and or retarded to find it...mind posting a link?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/2016-spring-bbq-sat-4-23.899632/


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> check this out PC....
> 
> https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/snw/5409601650.html
> 
> View attachment 3609723


I think it is WAY over priced nice toy but I love the golf cart WAY to much

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> I think it is WAY over priced nice toy but I love the golf cart WAY to much
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


we've got to get that thing rebuilt man, it's on it's last legs....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> I think it is WAY over priced nice toy but I love the golf cart WAY to much
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


John Deere. Pay for the name on it


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> John Deere. Pay for the name on it


But is says ARMY on it....and it looks like you could mount a .50 on that roll cage


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

a .50 caliber bong


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 16, 2016)

I would mount my wife on that thing..not permanently just now and then going over bumpy terrain


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 16, 2016)

Lol at Ruby!


----------



## nuggs (Feb 16, 2016)

I believe him too!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 16, 2016)

We done it in my boat going over ...ahh forget it lol this is a weed forum


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 16, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> I think it is WAY over priced nice toy but I love the golf cart WAY to much
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Gator lol still want one of these http://sleequipment.com/argo-8x8-750-hdi-atv-tracks-cover.html?gclid=CL2J2ILW_coCFYGFaQodBXAHLA


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> But is says ARMY on it....and it looks like you could mount a .50 on that roll cage


Anti air device doublejj?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2016)

I've been keeping my eye out for one of these.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I've been keeping my eye out for one of these.....


That have a tow bar jj ?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 16, 2016)

Ya we have one, the kubota rtv 1100s are beasts (diesel) new ones are insane but I'll stop talking now lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we've got to get that thing rebuilt man, it's on it's last legs....


We have had the rebuild kit for it for a few months now it still runs and does everything I make it do so I will leave it till it finally blows up

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2016)

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Cheers,
> Mo


The top pic must be mos daily driver


----------



## ky man (Feb 18, 2016)

if you could go and live in the country that its legal to grow what state has the most lax laws for a outdoor grower?I would love to sell my farm and home and move to a legal state but I would have to live in the country for I like to piss off my porch and no one be abell to see.i don't like living no closer then at least 3 miles from other people.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

Alaska


----------



## doublejj (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Alaska


Or maybe Oregon


----------



## doublejj (Feb 18, 2016)

Dreaming of big things in 2016.....


----------



## ky man (Feb 18, 2016)

Oregon sounds the best.alaska to dam cold.thanks jj


----------



## nuggs (Feb 18, 2016)

that was such an awesome site! I feel you Brother!


----------



## beachball (Feb 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Or maybe Oregon


There always the beach...


----------



## beachball (Feb 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Dreaming of big things in 2016.....
> View attachment 3611019


BOING!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2016)

I only know billy dont be a hero...does that mean im still young ?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I only know billy dont be a hero...does that mean im still young ?


yes......


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2016)

Where are rhinestone cowboy, smokin' in the boys room, spiders and snakes, hello it's me...!?

hahahaha

Great selection T!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Where are rhinestone cowboy, smokin' in the boys room, spiders and snakes, hello it's me...!?
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Great selection T!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2016)

And because MLB baseball teams are reporting for spring training this week...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2016)

Sticking with the baseball theme......


----------



## ky man (Feb 19, 2016)

jj, that's my dream green house some day.its hard to belive that at one time there where maney filds like that in ky, growing but the HELLCHOPPERS STOPED IT.now there hid and small grows here and there.


----------



## beachball (Feb 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sticking with the baseball theme......


Going way back...


----------



## 757growin (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 19, 2016)

From back in the day. {this is as close to pop music as I get}


----------



## TWS (Feb 19, 2016)

Here ya go MO !


----------



## budlover13 (Feb 20, 2016)

Just a quick update on attending the spring BBQ.

My wife should be undergoing a dialysis catheter implant in 2-3 weeks. I have the 22nd off work. Gotta see how the implant goes.

Between now and then, we get to do a spring cleaning on steroids to ensure a sterile environment for peritoneal dialysis at home.

Maybe utilize a hotel?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Or maybe Oregon


Southern Oregon ftw subbed old man. You came along way from car port greenhouse days.. let me know if u got any extra units end of season. I'll fly out with money and a vacuum sealer


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2016)

budlover13 said:


> Just a quick update on attending the spring BBQ.
> 
> My wife should be undergoing a dialysis catheter implant in 2-3 weeks. I have the 22nd off work. Gotta see how the implant goes.
> 
> ...


There are motels a few miles away in Marysville


----------



## nuggs (Feb 20, 2016)

how's thing's on the farm?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2016)

nuggs said:


> how's thing's on the farm?


muddy...last time I heard from them....


----------



## nuggs (Feb 20, 2016)

how are you doing jj ?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2016)

nuggs said:


> how are you doing jj ?


I can't complain nuggs, I hope your feeling better soon....


----------



## beachball (Feb 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I can't complain nuggs, I hope your feeling better soon....


Hope to be in the area soon. Probably next weekend.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 20, 2016)

Im fine, just got to get up out of bed and put a smile on like everyother person on earth. Life is short enjoy!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Im fine, just got to get up out of bed and put a smile on like everyother person on earth. Life is short enjoy!


That's good, be true to yourself bro, but make the best of what you can...


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)

When does salmon season start ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Im fine, just got to get up out of bed and put a smile on like everyother person on earth. Life is short enjoy!


 I wake up with a smile and a woody every morning.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I wake up with a smile and a woody every morning.


I'll see you in the afternoon bro....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> When does salmon season start ?


They haven't set the season yet, should be around April...


----------



## Sativied (Feb 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I wake up with a smile and a woody every morning.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 21, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Im fine, just got to get up out of bed and put a smile on like everyother person on earth. Life is short enjoy!


amen


----------



## papapayne (Feb 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> They haven't set the season yet, should be around April...


are they opening the season on salmon this year? Last I heard they weren't


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Im fine, just got to get up out of bed and put a smile on like everyother person on earth. Life is short enjoy!


U been feeling and giving the love today brother i can feel it..heres one for you


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2016)

papapayne said:


> are they opening the season on salmon this year? Last I heard they weren't


they will adjust the season according to fish counts. Fish & Game will hold meetings next month. We'll know soon


----------



## beachball (Feb 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> they will adjust the season according to fish counts. Fish & Game will hold meetings next month. We'll know soon


I know an Alaskan fish and game officer, her job is dedicated in making sure Canadian commercial fishermen, and U.S. Commercial Salmon take fish the way the International laws and treaties require. One aspect of her job is she inspects catches, runs DNA studies on the catch and determines where the fish originated. Fish wheels are a problem. Now, rivers are running low on Dog fish salmon, thus effecting native populations, . Five mile long commercial fishing nets combing the waters do not increase salmon populations. The nets kill what is caught. No matter species. Now government is allowing Genetically modified Salmon to be farm raised, I hope these species stay sequestered down on the farm but I think they will get into the chain one way or another. I do not know if those fish will cause reproductive issues or not. Will a GMO type of salmon, after 5 years at sea, know where to go to spawn? Hope they have a heavy run this year so we can all enjoy that yummy fish.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2016)

beachball said:


> I know an Alaskan fish and game officer, her job is dedicated in making sure Canadian commercial fishermen, and U.S. Commercial Salmon take fish the way the International laws and treaties require. One aspect of her job is she inspects catches, runs DNA studies on the catch and determines where the fish originated. Fish wheels are a problem. Now, rivers are running low on Dog fish salmon, thus effecting native populations, . Five mile long commercial fishing nets combing the waters do not increase salmon populations. The nets kill what is caught. No matter species. Now government is allowing Genetically modified Salmon to be farm raised, I hope these species stay sequestered down on the farm but I think they will get into the chain one way or another. I do not know if those fish will cause reproductive issues or not. Will a GMO type of salmon, after 5 years at sea, know where to go to spawn? Hope they have a heavy run this year so we can all enjoy that yummy fish.


Yeah, many days you will find F&G officers at the dock during salmon season, doing studies..


----------



## beachball (Feb 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, many days you will find F&G officers at the dock during salmon season, doing studies..


We have been boarded by F&G during salmon time and they did not ask permission to board our vessel they just commandeered us, like they owned the place.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2016)

beachball said:


> We have been boarded by F&G during salmon time and they did not ask permission to board our vessel they just commandeered us, like they owned the place.


They have a lot of boats to check, it can't be an easy job. But I'm glad they are there..


----------



## beachball (Feb 21, 2016)

Agreed, POACHERS SUCK.


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2016)

papapayne said:


> are they opening the season on salmon this year? Last I heard they weren't


You guys need to take advantage of the albacore fishing up by you.


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2016)

I have watched about as much of Bonanza and Gunsmoke as I can handle. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> You guys need to take advantage of the albacore fishing up by you.


Here's our salmon boat El Dorado, Albi fishing......


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> I have watched about as much of Bonanza and Gunsmoke as I can handle. Lol


For years the only TV I watch is Dr Who. This season I'm about 12 weeks behind on that, so not too much viewing going on.

That is other than Florida State sports. The Noles' hoops team have been teaching me some valuable life lessons the last few weeks. After a scary bad start, then a hopeful stretch, once again I'm saying, "next year we will have a good team." Next year never seems to get here though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> For years the only TV I watch is Dr Who. This season I'm about 12 weeks behind on that, so not too much viewing going on.
> 
> That is other than Florida State sports. The Noles' hoops team have been teaching me some valuable life lessons the last few weeks. After a scary bad start, then a hopeful stretch, once again I'm saying, "next year we will have a good team." Next year never seems to get here though.


I used to love john pertwee as the old dr who back in the 80s/90s


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I used to love john pertwee as the old dr who back in the 80s/90s


Each one was good in their own way. But Tom Baker is my favorite. I guess it's who you grew up with that sticks with you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Each one was good in their own way. But Tom Baker is my favorite. I guess it's who you grew up with that sticks with you.


u nailed it..exactly right I cant remember who the tom baker dr who looked like


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 22, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> That is other than Florida State sports. The Noles' hoops team have been teaching me some valuable life lessons the last few weeks. After a scary bad start, then a hopeful stretch, once again I'm saying, "next year we will have a good team." Next year never seems to get here though.


Haha, you are in the wrong state for college hoops man lol. We love our hoops in KY, but I can't fucking stand pUKe or UL. Nope, there is another D1 school in the state who has been ranked in top-25 and top-10 a couple years out of the past 4 and that's where my bball loyalty is!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2016)

Cooked this and delivered to bed for the wife...
Maybe 20 likes for a BJ


----------



## 757growin (Feb 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3614355 Cooked this and delivered to bed for the wife...
> Maybe 20 likes for a BJ


Gotta ask what are we looking at there?


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 22, 2016)

Some kind of mushroom?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> Gotta ask what are we looking at there?


I would guess French toast and grilled pineapple. But that is just a guess.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Haha, you are in the wrong state for college hoops man lol. We love our hoops in KY, but I can't fucking stand pUKe or UL. Nope, there is another D1 school in the state who has been ranked in top-25 and top-10 a couple years out of the past 4 and that's where my bball loyalty is!



I feel the same way about that school down the road in Gainesville. Even though our season is falling apart in front our our eyes, at least we beat the Gators.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> u nailed it..exactly right I cant remember who the tom baker dr who looked like


He is known for the long scarf.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 22, 2016)

It doesn't matter what it is. Just so it ended happily.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> He is known for the long scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3614381


Thats my favourite..i mixed the names up always remember the scarf


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> Gotta ask what are we looking at there?


Portobello flat mushrooms
Kaloumi cooked cheese
Double smoked glazed honey ham
Pumpkin seed wholemeal bread


----------



## 757growin (Feb 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Portobello flat mushrooms
> Kaloumi cooked cheese
> Double smoked glazed honey ham
> Pumpkin seed wholemeal bread


Very classy. Sounds delicious mate. That's the way to treat the lady in your life. Well done.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2016)

New greenhouse pad is finished & we're ready to move greenhouse #2.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> Very classy. Sounds delicious mate. That's the way to treat the lady in your life. Well done.


Treat her the same as my dog bro...like a queen, been with her since i was 16 and she was 15.
Im 40 odd now ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> New greenhouse pad is finished & we're ready to move greenhouse #2.
> View attachment 3614416


Grass looks great in the photo jj...starting to get warmer nights now yeah ?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2016)

This is what I was talking about PC.....the Cherry Pies are getting Big.....


----------



## nuggs (Feb 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> New greenhouse pad is finished & we're ready to move greenhouse #2.
> View attachment 3614416


very nice Awesome spot for it.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2016)

nuggs said:


> very nice Awesome spot for it.


We were in a rush last year when we put GH #2 in & placed it too close to neighbors property line & the decision was made over the winter that we would move it. Both greenhouses will be together..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 22, 2016)

Big indeed.Are those going in the green house?


----------



## nuggs (Feb 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We were in a rush last year when we put GH #2 in & placed it too close to neighbors property line & the decision was made over the winter that we would move it. Both greenhouses will be together..


that will be great there, prop's as alway's to you and the krew!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We were in a rush last year when we put GH #2 in & placed it too close to neighbors property line & the decision was made over the winter that we would move it. Both greenhouses will be together..


Looks great JJ. Those CP's looking awesome!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 22, 2016)

lot of work to move, but glad to see the progress! those cp are looking awesome, cant wait to see them blow up!!


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This is what I was talking about PC.....the Cherry Pies are getting Big.....
> View attachment 3614417


Looking beautiful

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 22, 2016)

they gotta be almost root bound,they look good,bet they will really shoot up and out when they get to there new home


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 22, 2016)

Lookin great doublejj


----------



## doubletake (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow! Those got way big haha. Good stuff and that pad is big can't wait to see greenhouse #2 set up.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Big indeed.Are those going in the green house?


Yes....I'm ready to flip the lights to 12/12 any day...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2016)

I forgot the phone today PC....dough!


----------



## fumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks great JJ and crew  those CP are huge


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes....I'm ready to flip the lights to 12/12 any day...


Looking great buddy. I flipped my spring run week before last with the rest of my girls. They will go out after I get back from going to see Joe and Nuggs. Messed around and didn't watch your thread but fixed that now


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I forgot the phone today PC....dough!


It will be here next time you come over 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> It will be here next time you come over
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I'll be up thurs...


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Portobello flat mushrooms
> Kaloumi cooked cheese
> Double smoked glazed honey ham
> Pumpkin seed wholemeal bread


And some vegimite


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'll be up thurs...


I have to move that to Friday....


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

Pc had a laugh reading some of the hillbilly stuff in savage henry last nite lol


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Constant struggle........


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Teach the Youths......


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes....I'm ready to flip the lights to 12/12 any day...


I flipped the lights to 12/12 today.......will plant out next weekend.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2016)

They got to be getting big, watch your back. Makes mine hurt just thinking about it. (insert old man gif) lol


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> They got to be getting big, watch your back. Makes mine hurt just thinking about it. (insert old man gif) lol


Should be big enough......


----------



## Immortalpeace (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Should be big enough......
> View attachment 3618372
> 
> View attachment 3618373
> ...


Holy shit. Beautiful pictures and nice area for your greenhouses. I'm coming back from a broken hand so I'm slowly tearing down my old greenhouse remains and building a new one. Those plants are so motivating. Btw people call me JJ too lol.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Holy shit. Beautiful pictures and nice area for your greenhouses. I'm coming back from a broken hand so I'm slowly tearing down my old greenhouse remains and building a new one. Those plants are so motivating. Btw people call me JJ too lol.


welcome jj, good luck with the hand & the new greenhouse.....i'm sure you, like me, have been called a lot worse ...lol


----------



## Immortalpeace (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> welcome jj, good luck with the hand & the new greenhouse.....i'm sure you, like me, have been called a lot worse ...lol


Lmao been called pretty much everything. Can't wait to see more of your progress.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow looking great! Are you going to transplant those and how much longer do you plan to keep lights on ?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Wow looking great! Are you going to transplant those and how much longer do you plan to keep lights on ?


one week 12/12, then plants to the greenhouse..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

This goes out to the crew......"the bigger the bill, the harder they ball".......


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

How I feel prepping every year lol, cherry pies look great!


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 27, 2016)

What size pots are those in?how do you keep them from getting root bound?


----------



## nuggs (Feb 27, 2016)

look really good JJ . I was wondering if you guys will up pot them too.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> What size pots are those in?how do you keep them from getting root bound?


They are in 3gl pots & they are getting root bound. That's why it's time to transplant out into the big smart pots in the greenhouse for flowering. They will get much bigger...


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Food for thought.
When a plant changes into flower, vegetation and root growth slow and stop.
Does flipping them indoor and then transplanting defeat the transplant or hinder possible yield as opposed to transplanting and then transitioning to flower and letting them grow into the new pot for the first two weeks of transition and the stretch ?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Food for thought.
> When a plant changes into flower, vegetation and root growth slow and stop.
> Does flipping them indoor and then transplanting defeat the transplant or hinder possible yield as opposed to transplanting and the transitioning to flower and letting them grow into the new pot for the first two weeks of transition and the stretch ?


Hmmm


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Food for thought.
> When a plant changes into flower, vegetation and root growth slow and stop.
> Does flipping them indoor and then transplanting defeat the transplant or hinder possible yield as opposed to transplanting and then transitioning to flower and letting them grow into the new pot for the first two weeks of transition and the stretch ?


A lot of what we are doing is dictated by when we must have the harvest finished, to re-plant the next round by mid may....if we wait until we plant them out, flowering will be delayed by another week...these plants should still double/triple in size


----------



## nuggs (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Food for thought.
> When a plant changes into flower, vegetation and root growth slow and stop.
> Does flipping them indoor and then transplanting defeat the transplant or hinder possible yield as opposed to transplanting and then transitioning to flower and letting them grow into the new pot for the first two weeks of transition and the stretch ?


I agree but you better have room to let them finish. it's going to slow them down as it produces bigger and better.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I agree but you better have room to let them finish. it's going to slow them down as it produces bigger and better.


 I contrare . Lol 
Once triggered , big or small, flower time is relative regardless of size.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> A lot of what we are doing is dictated by when we must have the harvest finished, in order to re-plant the next round by mid may....if we wait until we plant them out, flowering will be delayed by another week...these plants should still double/triple in size


 Very true. It would be good but maybe not possible to transplant indoors to finish pot , flip and then move out . Maybe 20 or so . Thats alot of work.
I need to call my boss tomorrow.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Very true. It would be good but maybe not possible to transplant indoors to finish pot , flip and then move out . Maybe 20 or so . Thats alot of work.
> I need to call my boss tomorrow.


Yes, but I have to move these in my van....50 of them


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes, but I have to move these in my van....50 of them


Oh I understand completely sir. We need to get you a conveyor belt and a semi.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh I understand completely sir. We need to get you a conveyor belt and a semi.


Your boss is out there working....I talked to him yesterday


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Your boss is out there working....I talked to him yesterday


Mmm. He must of just got back in town.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Mmm. He must of just got back in town.


There was a delay in ordering the new greenhouse, it's a month out. You gonna have a greenhouse to build first when you get there...


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Ahh , very well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ahh , very well.


Keep you busy


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Keep you busy


Bout time to get away from home too. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Looking great jj...ive been sold on cherry pie since first diving into riu outdoor


----------



## 757growin (Mar 3, 2016)

http://www.citylab.com/weather/2016/03/california-el-nino-snow-rain-drought/471822/?utm_source=yahoo

Big rain coming! Batten down the hatches or if your up high enough get your shovels and snow blowers ready.


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

It's about time . Hope it's not the only one. I see the jet stream has dropped in .


----------



## 757growin (Mar 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> It's about time . Hope it's not the only one. I see the jet stream has dropped in .


They said in the article looks like another big one lined up right behind it.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> It's about time . Hope it's not the only one. I see the jet stream has dropped in .


I hope it rains like crazy up there! Just not down here


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> They said in the article looks like another big one lined up right behind it.


I'm scared now.


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> I hope it rains like crazy up there! Just not down here


No , I will take it the other way around if I could. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm scared now.


I seen a gravel truck headed down your driveway today....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> No , I will take it the other way around if I could. Lol


We still need the rain/snow up here.....don't worry, we send much of it south to those guys anyway...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

The crew has been working their ass off in this good weather, as soon as we get a brake in the storms I will be hauling the plants up & we will plant the spring light dep greenhouse #1. soon after that we will be starting seeds for both greenhouses. The seeds for greenhouse #2 will go directly into the big smart pots. I will start the seeds for greenhouse #1 in my carport & move them after we harvest the light dep.....the season is upon us.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew has been working their ass off in this good weather, as soon as we get a brake in the storms I will be hauling the plants up & we will plant the spring light dep greenhouse #1. soon after that we will be starting seeds for both greenhouses. The seeds for greenhouse #2 will go directly into the big smart pots. I will start the seeds for greenhouse #1 in my carport & move them after we harvest the light dep.....*the season is upon us.*


Amen!


----------



## nuggs (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Looking great jj...ive been sold on cherry pie since first diving into riu outdoor


cherry pie


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

We got a week of storms coming here to, then will have another weekend of work before I can put plastic up. Ill be hoping to get my plants in their big smart pots by April


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

It's gonna be 4 wheel drive vehicles only for awhile up there, we moved a lot of dirt, it's gonna be muddy...


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 3, 2016)

papapayne said:


> We got a week of storms coming here to, then will have another weekend of work before I can put plastic up. Ill be hoping to get my plants in their big smart pots by April


April is to early unless you run artificial lighting in the greenhouse, be careful. I'd wait until the waxing moon in May.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

anticipating bigger plants this year so we are gonna raise greenhouse #2 by an additional 3'...


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> anticipating bigger plants this year so we are gonna raise greenhouse #2 by an additional 3'...
> View attachment 3622950


Hell yeah


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

The greenhouse we are raising (greenhouse #2) will get one full season crop.
but Greenhouse #1 we will try to get 3 harvests. We will light dep the spring & summer crops & I will have another set of plants ready to re-plant in Sep for a 3rd round & Nov-Dec harvest. It will interesting to see which greenhouse produces more at the end of the season. However this timing will mean 4 harvest & drying cycles this year.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> April is to early unless you run artificial lighting in the greenhouse, be careful. I'd wait until the waxing moon in May.
> TMB-


Yea I have a set of outdoor lights to string up, realistically I doubt I will be ready by april, wishful thinking Im sure!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> April is to early unless you run artificial lighting in the greenhouse, be careful. I'd wait until the waxing moon in May.
> TMB-


What is the date of the waxin?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The greenhouse we are raising (greenhouse #2) will get one full season crop.
> but Greenhouse #1 we will try to get 3 harvests. We will light dep the spring & summer crops & I will have another set of plants ready to re-plant in Sep for a 3rd round & Nov-Dec harvest. It will interesting to see which greenhouse produces more at the end of the season. However this timing will mean 4 harvest & drying cycles this year.


ALL hands on deck for sure!!! best of luck guys, wishing ya good kharma


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 3, 2016)

never experienced reveg putting plants out on May 1.
Except blue knight. That fucker was weird. Finished way early, but at the same time, didn't like being put out a lil early
Bomb ass shit though fo sho!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

papapayne said:


> ALL hands on deck for sure!!! best of luck guys, wishing ya good kharma


same to you papa...we can talk more next month at the bbq..


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> same to you papa...we can talk more next month at the bbq..


I'm looking forward to it


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> What is the date of the waxin?


Between May6th and the 20th this year. I'm aiming for the 10th.
TMB-


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

Yea, thats probably a more doable date for me to, still a lot more prep work to get done.


----------



## fandango (Mar 4, 2016)

There's a nursery down the street(Zimmermans)he made a giant wood stove and fills it with wood and he runs a blower to heat his flowers.How are you guys heating your GH


----------



## 757growin (Mar 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We still need the rain/snow up here.....don't worry, we send much of it south to those guys anyway...


The way it was ment to be! Keep sending it so we can keep our sun and winter grows


----------



## nuggs (Mar 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The greenhouse we are raising (greenhouse #2) will get one full season crop.
> but Greenhouse #1 we will try to get 3 harvests. We will light dep the spring & summer crops & I will have another set of plants ready to re-plant in Sep for a 3rd round & Nov-Dec harvest. It will interesting to see which greenhouse produces more at the end of the season. However this timing will mean 4 harvest & drying cycles this year.


love it guy's ! man timing ,timing ,timing.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2016)

nuggs said:


> love it guy's ! man timing ,timing ,timing.


Vacation season is over, the crew will be humping it from now until the fall BBQ...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> What is the date of the waxin?


I use this: http://farmersalmanac.com/calendar/moon-phases/2016/04/


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2016)

North Garden Winter Crop:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I use this: http://farmersalmanac.com/calendar/moon-phases/2016/04/



wheres the love button when I need it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> wheres the love button when I need it!


I plant by it as well. I've been following planting on waxxing crescent moons for the last few runs. Free to sign up as well, very handy pages


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I plant by it as well. I've been following planting on waxxing crescent moons for the last few runs. Free to sign up as well, very handy pages


I use their gardening calendar for planting my garden and my weed. I'll be putting about a dozen seeds in cups Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2016)

Check your mail PC........


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We still need the rain/snow up here.....don't worry, we send much of it south to those guys anyway...


Shasta had more water than i have seen in my short time in the west. It was totally empty in Dec when I came through


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

The crew is trying not to get washed off the mtnside in all this rain. I80 over Donner Pass was closed overnight due to whiteout blizzard conditions.......El Nino!


----------



## nuggs (Mar 7, 2016)

I hope it hold for you guy's ...


----------



## adower (Mar 7, 2016)

Hell ya! We need this water. Keep it coming!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I hope it hold for you guy's ...


Thanks nuggs.....how's your greenhouse holding up thru this?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2016)

The storm sounded like a passenger jet coming in for a landing this morning. Then there was the thunder and lightning!

I put out buckets to catch the rainwater:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## nuggs (Mar 7, 2016)

sti


doublejj said:


> Thanks nuggs.....how's your greenhouse holding up thru this?


still holding , plants are nice and dry, thanks JJ , It's going on 3 years on the cover. holding up good so far.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The storm sounded like a passenger jet coming in for a landing this morning. Then there was the thunder and lightning!
> 
> I put out buckets to catch the rainwater:
> 
> ...


Theres a periscope in one bucket ?


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 7, 2016)

Has anyone been through a blizzard and a hurricane? Which do u think is worse?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 7, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Has anyone been through a blizzard and a hurricane? Which do u think is worse?


I've been through several hurricanes, but the only blizzard experience I have came from DQ


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I've been through several hurricanes, but the only blizzard experience I have came from DQ


You never meet blow job betty.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2016)

Man I have to say it is a much nicer drive through NorCal when you guys aren't about to shrivel up and die from the drought


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I have to say it is a much nicer drive through NorCal when you guys aren't about to shrivel up and die from the drought
> View attachment 3626275


That is one beautiful sight Dr....thank you. Hope you have a nice trip.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That is one beautiful sight Dr....thank you. Hope you have a nice trip.


Man i had a great trip and looking forward to coming back next month


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Has anyone been through a blizzard and a hurricane? Which do u think is worse?


A blizzard is just a shitload of blowing snow. Definitely the hurricane. I rode out Gilbert in the Carribean in 1988 in the Navy. It's hard to comprehend the energy and power of a hurricane.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Has anyone been through a blizzard and a hurricane? Which do u think is worse?


Hurricanes by a mile. Blizzards rarely cause flooding and rarely get winds over 100 mph.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hurricanes by a mile. Blizzards rarely cause flooding and rarely get winds over 100 mph.


 been thru hurricanes and tornadoes. hurricanes for me


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)

What's worst ? A hurricane or a tornado ? Lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> What's worst ? A hurricane or a tornado ? Lol


If the tornado misses you, the hurricane is worse. And most hurricanes produce a ton of tornadoes.

But there is a lot of variance between hurricanes. Most are not really that bad. The few really bad ones are really bad. The I-10 bridge over Pensacola Bay was knocked off it's supports by waves. Ivan won't be forgotten around here for a long time.


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)

Tornados suck because they just pop up and if you are in the path they fuck shit up. 
Hurricanes you can see coming..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

Andrew was like a 3-mile wide tornado!


----------



## fumble (Mar 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> If the tornado misses you, the hurricane is worse. And most hurricanes produce a ton of tornadoes.
> 
> But there is a lot of variance between hurricanes. Most are not really that bad. The few really bad ones are really bad. The I-10 bridge over Pensacola Bay was knocked off it's supports by waves. Ivan won't be forgotten around here for a long time.


Is Pensacola where you live?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> Is Pensacola where you live?


Nearby. I'm in the sticks.


----------



## fumble (Mar 8, 2016)

Ic ic  my brother has a bar/nightclub in Pensacola if you ever get out...used to be called Chan's now it is called The Stage Northside.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> Ic ic  my brother has a bar/nightclub in Pensacola if you ever get out...used to be called Chan's now it is called The Stage Northside.


Thanks for the tip. I've been to The Moon in Tally a few times to see shows, but don't really do the bar thing anymore. Working nights and weekends, and not drinking will lead to that.


----------



## fumble (Mar 8, 2016)

I hear that! lol...can't remember the last time I was actually in a bar. His band, Blackwater, is the house band if you ever want to have a good night out.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> I hear that! lol...can't remember the last time I was actually in a bar. His band, Blackwater, is the house band if you ever want to have a good night out.


These guys? They are pretty good. Southern Metal.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> These guys? They are pretty good. Southern Metal.


I was sold at 2:10 minute mark


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Nearby. I'm in the sticks.


Bet you ain't too far from my Navy buddy in Albany, GA. I visit every year and we drive down and stay on the coast, fishing in the Gulf.


----------



## fumble (Mar 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> These guys? They are pretty good. Southern Metal.


nope, wrong band. My brother's band does mostly covers, but his originals are effing awesome! 

here he is: end of hijack JJ


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 8, 2016)

They're really good Fumble!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2016)

I have ppl hijacking my thread all the time fumble..but im an attention seeking bipolar fuck

So its cool


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah, I don't mean to hijack threads myself, but to be perfectly honest with you this is one of those Outdoor threads I get lost in, like Ruby's, the Open Show and Tell, Nuggs', Vnsmkr's, etc and forget my place lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah, I don't mean to hijack threads myself, but to be perfectly honest with you this is one of those Outdoor threads I get lost in, like Ruby's, the Open Show and Tell, Nuggs', Vnsmkr's, etc and forget my place lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2016)

I never hijack anyones thread...


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I have ppl hijacking my thread all the time fumble..but im an attention seeking bipolar fuck
> 
> So its cool


Admittance is the first step .


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Admittance is the first step .


Well my wife likes it..kinda rooting two ppl at the same time


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks like we have another set of heavy rain storms headed our way, El Nino really putting work in.......


http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Flood-fears-grow-as-atmospheric-river-streams-6879708.php


----------



## 420mon (Mar 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Looks like we have another set of heavy rain storms headed our way, El Nino really putting work in.......
> 
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Flood-fears-grow-as-atmospheric-river-streams-6879708.php



Dohoh hope the ladies gonna be ok, we had such nice weather and they blew up so fast now mon is worried the lights went off too soon.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Looks like we have another set of heavy rain storms headed our way, El Nino really putting work in.......
> 
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Flood-fears-grow-as-atmospheric-river-streams-6879708.php


100% humidity here


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a friend whose mother lives on the tip of the Florida panhandle and goes to a Church/Bar on the border with Alabama. Yes - a Church/Bar!


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Your flowers aren't to dense at the moment . You'll be ok . 


ruby fruit said:


> 100% humidity here


.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2016)

check out the7 day rainfall forecast totals for NorCal this week....


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 9, 2016)

Sucks getting it all at once ,but you guys need it,right


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your flowers aren't to dense at the moment . You'll be ok .
> 
> .


Thats what i needed to hear...your right man only week 6 coming up


----------



## nuggs (Mar 9, 2016)

it can stop rainning any day now is fine. we have plenty of water , the lakes are full.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 10, 2016)

It has rained so much here on the east coast the ground is 99pct saturatedand almanac says a wet spring and summer ahead, but ground can't hold anymore water. Afraid there's goa be a lot more flooding this year.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 10, 2016)

We're getting flooded in my part of KY right now. It rained all day yesterday and last night and is forecast to continue all day and into the night. I've had close to 5 inches so far.


----------



## TWS (Mar 10, 2016)

nuggs said:


> it can stop rainning any day now is fine. we have plenty of water , the lakes are full.


Send some this way please. Gonna be 75 and sunny today but hey, it's So Cal. Lol
I wish it would rain .


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 10, 2016)

Almost all the snow has melted where I live. Usually 3ft high drifts still. I'm afraid I'll have to water the garden before I till it so I'm not eating dust the whole time. I see lots of water hauling this summer..


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

The Russian River is expected to rise 17' in the next few days......

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Russian-River-to-rise-17-feet-as-rain-pounds-6882063.php


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 10, 2016)

And here I am sun burnt from working outside lol. Stay dry!


----------



## TWS (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Russian River is expected to rise 17' in the next few days......
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Russian-River-to-rise-17-feet-as-rain-pounds-6882063.php


Wow.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Wow.


El Nino don't play....


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Russian River is expected to rise 17' in the next few days......
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Russian-River-to-rise-17-feet-as-rain-pounds-6882063.php


Did you get the boat all stocked up lol all that water coming down hill gonna be lots of flooding we went to look at some rivers the other day around here there's about 20' more water in them now

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Did you get the boat all stocked up lol all that water coming down hill gonna be lots of flooding we went to look at some rivers the other day around here there's about 20' more water in them now
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


They say these latest storms should double our snowpack, rivers should be good all summer...


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> They say these latest storms should double our snowpack, rivers should be good all summer...


Gonna wash all the gold down the hills 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Russian River is expected to rise 17' in the next few days......
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Russian-River-to-rise-17-feet-as-rain-pounds-6882063.php


Im about 15 miles from there. This was saturdays storm. Today is bad just not as fast as the last weekend storm. Tons of water though.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Gonna wash all the gold down the hills
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


You beat me too it....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

We need a break in the storms soon because these Cherry Pies have gone thru the stretch & are now literally 12" from the lights...


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We need a break in the storms soon because these Cherry Pies have gone thru the stretch & are now literally 12" from the lights...
> View attachment 3628282


Cuttings for days right there!!!!!


----------



## nuggs (Mar 10, 2016)

nice


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We need a break in the storms soon because these Cherry Pies have gone thru the stretch & are now literally 12" from the lights...
> View attachment 3628282


Hopefully the worst of the weather will be done with the 7 to 10 inches of rain that's coming Sat 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Hopefully the worst of the weather will be done with the 7 to 10 inches of rain that's coming Sat
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


You guy's hold on...lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

Pcs ark


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

All this rain is gonna create "Gold Fever" in the hills.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

Camp Far West was the last stop on the Immigrant trail during the California gold rush.......


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

I took the family for a drive up the 49 through gold country and we spent the night in Sutter Creek. The gold museum is amazing and worth a visit. I would love to live out there.

The American River was a blast but it was all tailings as far as gold went.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Send some this way please. Gonna be 75 and sunny today but hey, it's So Cal. Lol
> I wish it would rain .


Same here TWS. No rain down here in OC. I am going to start my rain dance .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

It is coming. El Nino always brings late rain to SoCal. March and April should be very wet and it could go all summer.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

3 months ago, right after the Dec BBQ....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

Were those all clones from GB?


----------



## nuggs (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 3 months ago, right after the Dec BBQ....


how much yield you think you will get off those plants ? lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Were those all clones from GB?


yes


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

nuggs said:


> how much yield you think you will get off those plants ? lol


We would not have gotten much from them back then.....but they are much bigger now


----------



## nuggs (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We would not have gotten much from them back then.....but they are much bigger now


I was teasing you JJ , don't you love when someone asks for yield.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

Gardenboss sitting in the corner rocking back and forth..about a pound he says through gritted teeth while dribbling


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gardenboss sitting in the corner rocking back and forth..about a pound he says through gritted teeth while dribbling


fukn funny shit


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> fukn funny shit





ruby fruit said:


> Gardenboss sitting in the corner rocking back and forth..about a pound he says through gritted teeth while dribbling


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

you will be ok @gardenboss..I sought the same treatment .whats my yield therapy.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Hey JJ, how are greenhouses holding up through the storm?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Hey JJ, how are greenhouses holding up through the storm?


so far so good......


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We need a break in the storms soon because these Cherry Pies have gone thru the stretch & are now literally 12" from the lights...
> View attachment 3628282


All I need is one of those and I would be good for 2 seasons! LOL


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> so far so good......


Glad to hear that. We've lost the covers off our greenhouses in hurricanes several times and its no fun having to rebuild during growing season. Good luck this season, you really have a nice operation going.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

You guys always posting your doggies. Here is my 12yo boy. Love my Labrador


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> You guys always posting your doggies. Here is my 12yo boy. Love my Labrador
> 
> View attachment 3628942


Dogs are your best friend. All they care about in life is when you're gonna scratch they're belly again!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

01:39:30


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

Nothing like a little panic in the morning.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

fumble said:


> nope, wrong band. My brother's band does mostly covers, but his originals are effing awesome!
> 
> here he is: end of hijack JJ


I like these guys better. Good band.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Russian River today......


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Russian River today......


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


I've heard of catfishing, but. . . . .


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I've heard of catfishing, but. . . . .


At one of my spots on the feather, we tie up all our salmon to a tree/bush at the edge of the river. We all bring our dogs. Its fucking hilarious watching them fuck with the salmon


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


One time my father-in-law & I had just shot limits of Pheasants out in the rice chex's & we were about 200yds from the truck when up jumps a wounded rooster running, & my dog caught it. As I was taking the bird from my dog, my father-in-law says "look whos here"...and I see the game warden truck pulling up......
P.S. he said because he saw the dog catch the wounded pheasant we could take it home...


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> One time my father-in-law & I had just shot limits of Pheasants out in the rice chex's & we were about 200yds from the truck when up jumps a wounded rooster running, & my dog caught it. As I was taking the bird from my dog, my father-in-law says "look whos here"...and I see the game warden truck pulling up......
> P.S. he said because he saw the dog catch the wounded pheasant we could take it home...


Nice! Any other warden could have been a prick about it for sure bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

We deal with wardens damn near everyday fishing on the feather. Its their training grounds. I've met practically every single warden on wild justice there


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Sacramento rice chex's......


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sacramento rice chex's......


I was wandering. . . .


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I was wandering. . . .


Miles & miles of rice fields, from the air they look like a checker board. Lots of pheasants live in the ditches. The farmers sell trespass rights during hunting season. Your just hunting on working rice farms.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

I didn't know you guys had rice out there. The biggest rice fields {and mosquitoes} I have ever seen were in Arkansas. You don't want to be outside at sunrise or sundown there.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Beautiful! How big are the birds? Squab sized?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Lol...yeah mosquito spray is a must have...1000's & 1000's of acres of rice fields in California...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Best rice in the world!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful! How big are the birds? Squab sized?


size of a chicken...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice! How do you prepare them?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nice! How do you prepare them?


Pheasants don't have fat like chickens, so they tend to be dry when roasted. They are great in your fav chicken & dumpling or chicken with sauce recipe...I like them stewed with tomatoes & herbs over wild rice....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Weber makes these great roasters for making beer can chicken:











I have two of them and I use them in the oven. Makes the most tender chicken I have ever eaten. I fill the reservoir with balsamic vinegar and garlic. I make gravy from the dripping tray. Now I am hungry!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

The Japanese take growing rice to another level.....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Japanese take growing rice to another level.....
> View attachment 3629905


JJ, maybe you can do some living artwork with weed. There are purples and pinks and more shades of green than you can name. It would have to be outside the greenhouse though. Or else no one would see it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

That is a whole next level of WOW!

I wonder what they are smoking!?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

@TWS 
Are you going to be able to break away and slay some salmon with me during grow season?


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS
> Are you going to be able to break away and slay some salmon with me during grow season?


Most definitely. I would be honored for your guide service .


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Most definitely. I would be honored for your guide service .


Nice


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2016)

Maybe we get run into Dobbs . Lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2016)

I was only bringing up a salt water pole . What kind of outfit does the river take ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> I was only bringing up a salt water pole . What kind of outfit does the river take ?


I got you covered homey!
9'-10' . 20-30lb rod. Curado 300/1 50lb power pro
I got plenty of extra setups


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Maybe we will put together an Albacore trip this summer too


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Maybe we will put together an Albacore trip this summer too


When my spot is bangin, I hope you come out too bro. This spot I got, you don't even have to get in the water if you don't want to
But it's usually hotter than a mofo, so it feels gooooood


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Maybe we will put together an Albacore trip this summer too


I hope there is some ablies this year.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> When my spot is bangin, I hope you come out too bro. This spot I got, you don't even have to get in the water if you don't want to
> But it's usually hotter than a mofo, so it feels gooooood


Thanks for the invitation bro, sounds like a great time..


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> I hope there is some ablies this year.


As long as it ain't no 4-5 hour boat trip to go fish for them i'm down
How far do you guys have to go out(average) to get them?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> When my spot is bangin, I hope you come out too bro. This spot I got, you don't even have to get in the water if you don't want to
> But it's usually hotter than a mofo, so it feels gooooood


I love fishing just waiting for ice to break and fishing will comence fished in Northern Canada where you need survival suit you fall in water 7 mins your dead matter of mins and your leg curl up nothing you can do 
This year getting sturgeon lic


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> I hope there is some ablies this year.


I haven't fished albies up here, but I do believe el nino (warm water) years are good albie years too


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I love fishing just waiting for ice to break and fishing will comence fished in Northern Canada where you need survival suit you fall in water 7 mins your dead matter of mins and your leg curl up nothing you can do
> This year getting sturgeon lic


I'm getting a tattoo of white sturgeon soon. It's going to be the centerpiece of my sleeve.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I love fishing just waiting for ice to break and fishing will comence fished in Northern Canada where you need survival suit you fall in water 7 mins your dead matter of mins and your leg curl up nothing you can do
> This year getting sturgeon lic


Where I'm from sturgeon are not native. I was wondering are they big fighters or are they like catfish and just pull straight away from you?


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I haven't fished albies up here, but I do believe el nino (warm water) years are good albie years too


Albies are cold water tuna . 65-67f water. That's why ca has not had any in the last few years of El Nino.
They have been following the cooler currents up in Oregon and Washington.


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> As long as it ain't no 4-5 hour boat trip to go fish for them i'm down
> How far do you guys have to go out(average) to get them?


It can very depending on water temp and food .


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Where I'm from sturgeon are not native. I was wondering are they big fighters or are they like catfish and just pull straight away from you?


Catching them from the bank they fight way harder. They come out of the water more too. Not saying that they don't fight hard from a boat though.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 12, 2016)

Yo JJ you growing cherry pie again this year ???? running about 16 cherry monster cropped girls this year clones are all rooted lol curious on how monster cropped green house will go as well ,,, some new TRainwreck and BB into the equation for this year here is Cherry pie in flower room 2 plant no till


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

It's the right time for folks in my neck of the woods to be sucker fishing. But the creek is too high to put in a wire. You make a pen with 2X2 wire, leaving a gap on the downstream side. When the sun goes down, the {Redhorse} suckers start upstream to spawn. You will hear them slashing in the pen, then you ease in and close the gap. Late February and early March is the main sucker fishing season. It is also high water season, so it's been three years since I've had a wire in the creek. You can also snatch hook them, or catch them in a gill net.

Of course most visitors tend to want to do the charter boats out of Destin. I can't see why people don't like wading cod deep in a cold ass creek catching fish with their hands that are better plant food than people food.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Catching them from the bank they fight way harder. They come out of the water more too. Not saying that they don't fight hard from a boat though.


The catfish in our rivers will turn their heads into the current and just swim in the opposite direction and not come up till you crank em to the surface. They can pull like a damn tractor


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> As long as it ain't no 4-5 hour boat trip to go fish for them i'm down
> How far do you guys have to go out(average) to get them?


It's an all day trolling thing......


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> The catfish in our rivers will turn their heads into the current and just swim in the opposite direction and not come up till you crank em to the surface. They can pull like a damn tractor


Our Flathead cats get huge. A 44 pounder was caught in the Apalachicola River, and there have been some caught in Alabama and Georgia almost twice as big. Most of the small towns around here have a Flathead Tourney now.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's an all day trolling thing......


How's the bluefin fishing on the west coast?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> How's the bluefin fishing on the west coast?


about the same, some years are good some not so good. A lot of the san diego boats go down to Mexico after yellow fin tuna..


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Our Flathead cats get huge. A 44 pounder was caught in the Apalachicola River, and there have been some caught in Alabama and Georgia almost twice as big. Most of the small towns around here have a Flathead Tourney now.


The biggest I know of caught around here in eastern n.c. was a 47 pounder caught several years ago below a lock and dam by a kid fishing with chicken livers. Catfish love rotten chicken livers just because they smell so bad


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> The catfish in our rivers will turn their heads into the current and just swim in the opposite direction and not come up till you crank em to the surface. They can pull like a damn tractor


That's pretty much what sturgeon do. But they are usually way bigger though


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> about the same, some years are good some not so good. A lot of the san diego boats go down to Mexico after yellow fin tuna..


Atlantic blue fin are big money fish off our coast. The Japanese pay big money for fatty tuna.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> That's pretty much what sturgeon do. But they are usually way bigger though


Way,way bigger!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Atlantic blue fin are big money fish off our coast. The Japanese pay big money for fatty tuna.


Thats some bucket list shit right there!
That and actually landing a blue marlin. Fished for them a few times, but no luck


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thats some bucket list shit right there!


The fishing offshore is great but you better be prepared for a wild ride out sometimes!


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> How's the bluefin fishing on the west coast?


Our blue fin fishing is good but all so dependent on cooler water temps. We have big bluefin like you guys but we have Deepwater where as you guys hook them in a couple hundred feet of water and chase them down. The rods out here just get emptied.
I want to get a boat and commercial fish your tuna .


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thats some bucket list shit right there!
> That and actually landing a blue marlin. Fished for them a few times, but no luck


At last years blue rock turny the biggest marlin was almost 900lbs and was disqualified because one of the mAates didn't have the proper liscence. A couple hundred thousand lost because of a liscence.


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> The biggest I know of caught around here in eastern n.c. was a 47 pounder caught several years ago below a lock and dam by a kid fishing with chicken livers. Catfish love rotten chicken livers just because they smell so bad


Our El Nino of 93 when our lakes were over flowing they were kicking out 10 fish cat fish limits over 250 pounds . 70 - 80 pound blue catfish were the norm . Lakes Hodges kicked out a 110 pound Blue.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thats some bucket list shit right there!
> That and actually landing a blue marlin. Fished for them a few times, but no luck


Sailfish?......Acapulco....back when you could vacation in Mexico...


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Our El Nino of 93 when our lakes were over flowing they were kicking out 10 fish cat fish limits over 250 pounds . 70 - 80 pound blue catfish were the norm . Lakes Hodges kicked out a 110 pound Blue.


I wish the cats were that big around here


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> At last years blue rock turny the biggest marlin was almost 900lbs and was disqualified because one of the mAates didn't have the proper liscence. A couple hundred thousand lost because of a liscence.


I fished for them a few times out of kona hawaii. They've got lots of granders there over the years.


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I wish the cats were that big around here


They only come up and bite when the rivers turns the lakes over to chocolate mud . You fish them at the river entrance to the lake in the current in about 5 ft of water.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I fished for them a few times out of kona hawaii. They've got lots of granders there over the years.


Unfortunately the big granders are diappearing in some oceans due to overfishing.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> They only come up and bite when the rivers turns the lakes over to chocolate mud . You fish them at the river entrance to the lake in the current in about 5 ft of water.


The catfish here like to find the deepest hole they can find or lay under logs so it can be tough to get em up somtimes


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sailfish?......Acapulco....back when you could vacation in Mexico...


Carry a fishing rod in one hand and that 45 in the other!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sailfish?......Acapulco....back when you could vacation in Mexico...


My sister and BIL stayed a week on the Gulf of California. The place they were staying offered a half day charter to anyone who would sit through a Time Share sales pitch. They did and caught some nice fish. Nothing huge, but they took them to a local seafood shack type place, and talked the folks into cooking them. Sister said it was much better than the seafood in the hotel.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> My sister and BIL stayed a week on the Gulf of California. The place they were staying offered a half day charter to anyone who would sit through a Time Share sales pitch. They did and caught some nice fish. Nothing huge, but they took them to a local seafood shack type place, and talked the folks into cooking them. Sister said it was much better than the seafood in the hotel.


Seafood has to be fresh to taste best


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> My sister and BIL stayed a week on the Gulf of California. The place they were staying offered a half day charter to anyone who would sit through a Time Share sales pitch. They did and caught some nice fish. Nothing huge, but they took them to a local seafood shack type place, and talked the folks into cooking them. Sister said it was much better than the seafood in the hotel.


We used to do that all the time in Baja, take our catch into a local restaurant & pay them to cook it up...awesome times


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Seafood has to be fresh to taste best


The only way!
Or at least bled and put in ice immediately.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

I can't imagine growing up in a large city and never getting the chance to hunt and fish anytime I wanted to. City people don't know what they're missing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I can't imagine growing up in a large city and never getting the chance to hunt and fish anytime I wanted to. City people don't know what they're missing.


Fuckin city slickers!


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Have you ever noticed that people from the country usually live longer? It says a lot about the simpler lifestyle.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I can't imagine growing up in a large city and never getting the chance to hunt and fish anytime I wanted to. City people don't know what they're missing.


Yep, living in the sticks is the way to go. I don't hunt and fish as much as I used to, but knowing there is a river, creek and pond within a mile of the house is relaxing.

I bitch and moan about the traffic by the house all the time. It is not uncommon for me to see 5 or 6 cars go by most mornings when I'm working in the garden. It didn't used to be like this. When I was a kid, if you saw a car, they were coming to see you, or lost. My road is two miles long, and there are at least 8 or 10 houses on it. That number used to be 2.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

There's a lot more chicks in the city though. Just sayin


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Yep, living in the sticks is the way to go. I don't hunt and fish as much as I used to, but knowing there is a river, creek and pond within a mile of the house is relaxing.
> 
> I bitch and moan about the traffic by the house all the time. It is not uncommon for me to see 5 or 6 cars go by most mornings when I'm working in the garden. It didn't used to be like this. When I was a kid, if you saw a car, they were coming to see you, or lost. My road is two miles long, and there are at least 8 or 10 houses on it. That number used to be 2.


I am starting to think our country is getting overpopulated. There's only so much land you can build golf courses and condos on these days


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> There's a lot more chicks in the city though. Just sayin


You're right about that lol


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

My wife just called me to dinner, time to go!!


----------



## fandango (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sailfish?......Acapulco....back when you could vacation in Mexico...



I remember that harbor..me and my best friend took a jet ride down from los angeles to bring his dad 10 grand cash...He is anchored in the cove aboard a 60' ketch(cement sail boat)we drank cases of cold Corona's while sitting on the boat..than a small boat vendor came bye to ask if we wanted some acappoco gold,so sure we paid 5 dollars for a pre roll...he had a cute 16 year old hooker with him and offered that up as well...we did not take the bait on that one!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I am starting to think our country is getting overpopulated. There's only so much land you can build golf courses and condos on these days


My county if mostly agriculture and timber land. The Chamber of Commerce types are always trying to get industry and tourists in. We have a new business just down the road that takes tubers up the river and lets them float down. It's mostly drunk college kids from FSU. We have a little river land, and are always having to pick up their trash.

Although some of those drunk college kids do make good scenery.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 12, 2016)

Yo 


Kasuti said:


> My wife just called me to dinner, time to go!!


 Yo Kas tell your wife to stop messaging me lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 12, 2016)

About 30 minutes from home.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Yo
> 
> Yo Kas tell your wife to stop messaging me lol


If you can afford her shopping habits you can have her! lol
Seriously though, I am very lucky to have a good wife and a good family, and thats all a man really needs in life...that and a few 8ft amnesia haze growing in the back field!!


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Out where I l


Larry {the} Gardener said:


> My county if mostly agriculture and timber land. The Chamber of Commerce types are always trying to get industry and tourists in. We have a new business just down the road that takes tubers up the river and lets them float down. It's mostly drunk college kids from FSU. We have a little river land, and are always having to pick up their trash.
> 
> Although some of those drunk college kids do make good scenery.


Out Where I live its mostly timber land and swamps so I don't have to worry about too many new York retirees moving here


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Our blue fin fishing is good but all so dependent on cooler water temps. We have big bluefin like you guys but we have Deepwater where as you guys hook them in a couple hundred feet of water and chase them down. The rods out here just get emptied.
> I want to get a boat and commercial fish your tuna .


Fishing and shrimping are hard work, but a good fisherman or captain can make a good living on the water.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Out where I l
> Out Where I live its mostly timber land and swamps so I don't have to worry about too many new York retirees moving here


Our sandhills are filling up with transplanted Yankees. Land that even is marginal for growing sand pines. There is a lot of them brings kids into the school system, but own so little land they pay no taxes. We have a saying about folks like that. "He came down here with a white shirt and a 20 dollar bill and has never changed either of them."


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Our sandhills are filling up with transplanted Yankees. Land that even is marginal for growing sand pines. There is a lot of them brings kids into the school system, but own so little land they pay no taxes. We have a saying about folks like that. "He came down here with a white shirt and a 20 dollar bill and has never changed either of them."


Thankfully all the retired Yankees stay within five miles of the ocean here.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

looks like we will be getting some good weather next week. I should be able to start moving plants up to the farm midweek....finally


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> looks like we will be getting some good weather next week. I should be able to start moving plants up to the farm midweek....finally


How many acres do you farm?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> How many acres do you farm?


My sister and I split a little over 200 acres when my Dad died. Some of it joint ownership between me and her. These days I farm pine trees mainly. We ran cows and hogs most of my life, growing corn and hay for them, but that is a hard way to go broke. I also truck farmed for years, and was so tired of it, I only got back into gardening the last three or four years. Now I get mad when people try to pay me for veggies.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> My sister and I split a little over 200 acres when my Dad died. Some of it joint ownership between me and her. These days I farm pine trees mainly. We ran cows and hogs most of my life, growing corn and hay for them, but that is a hard way to go broke. I also truck farmed for years, and was so tired of it, I only got back into gardening the last three or four years. Now I get mad when people try to pay me for veggies.


Farming can be good to you one year and the next year you might get lucky enough to break even. It's up to mother nature.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> looks like we will be getting some good weather next week. I should be able to start moving plants up to the farm midweek....finally


Bring on the sun!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Farming can be good to you one year and the next year you might get lucky enough to break even. It's up to mother nature.


We never did the credit farming like many of our peanut, cotton and soy bean producing neighbors do. So a bad year never broke us, but a good year never meant a move to Easy Street either.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> How many acres do you farm?


It's a pot farm in NorCal. We have 2 greenhouses....


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's a co-op pot farm in NorCal. We have 2 greenhouses....
> View attachment 3630244
> 
> View attachment 3630245


Man, that looks nice. I can't wait for N.C. to legalize so myself and other guerilla growers can do our thing without looking over our shoulders or up in the sky for SABLE choppers.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Man, that looks nice. I can't wait for N.C. to legalize so myself and other guerilla growers can do our thing without looking over our shoulders or up in the sky for SABLE choppers.


Yeah that sucks, good luck man...


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's a co-op pot farm in NorCal. We have 2 greenhouses....
> View attachment 3630244
> 
> View attachment 3630245


JJ, nice thread drift adjustment there.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> JJ, nice thread drift adjustment there.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm going to call it a day. I bid you all Good Night.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm going to call it a day. I bid you all Good Night.


I was just listening to "Dead Air". the local sat night all grateful dead radio show....good night


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

I love your garden gnome!


----------



## beachball (Mar 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> New greenhouse pad is finished & we're ready to move greenhouse #2.
> View attachment 3614416


Looking extra fine there brother. Everybody's hard work will bring comfort to many.


----------



## fandango (Mar 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's a pot farm in NorCal. We have 2 greenhouses....
> View attachment 3630244
> 
> View attachment 3630245


More like a Jack In The Bean Stock Story....JJ


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I love your garden gnome!


Hey Mo-
Just a shout out about the "_Jesus OG #3 Tree x Jilly Bean hyroot (JBHR)"_ *REZ*.
Out of all the starts for the fall run "those" beans are the most vigorous out of the bunch. What kind of 411 do you have on that strain?
Size?
Smell?
structure?
Bag appeal?
The high?
Anything you can.
Thanks,
TMB-


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh man tmb. Judging from the parents you are gonna have some great.stuff. .


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 14, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Oh man tmb. Judging from the parents you are gonna have some great.stuff. .


Sure sounds like it.
That's why I started those beans, but a little more 411 never hurts.
TMB-
Jesus Jilly?
Jesus Bean?
The stakes in the pots are labeled "JJ"
What to call this strain.....?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

jilly jesus og has a nice ring to it


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 15, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Sure sounds like it.
> That's why I started those beans, but a little more 411 never hurts.
> TMB-
> Jesus Jilly?
> ...


If you were to grow two of them, side by side, you could call them doublejj. There is something vaguely familiar about that name. What could it be?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2016)

I called it REZ because the mom was a thrice revegged Jesus OG. REZ is short for resurrection.

That Jesus OG cut was super sticky (like super glue) and the HR Jilly is Mulanje Gold x Jilly Bean aka Jillanje. The African sativa traits include amazing vigor.

My avatar is a ball of hash from that Mulanje Gold mom. 





JOG #3




REZ:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2016)

@treemansbuds - you are the first to report on the testing so I don't have any grow info yet. Please post your progress.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2016)

You can see in the picture of the seeds, there was a nice mixture of OG and Sativa phenos of seeds. The sativa are dark and the OG are almost white.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2016)

damn now that's a clutch of beans there mo!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 15, 2016)

Before I forget, Happy Birthday Phil. The goofball is 70 today. And I'm sure he's playing somewhere tonight.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 15, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Here's a fuckin newbie greenhouse question for ya. How well does cannabis grow in a greenhouse covered in material you can't see through? Like pot grew where it's cloudy all the time?


I put up shade cloth and immediately they grew like crazy, temps went down big time. Problem was the shade cloth was making the plants stretch instead of bush out. Was not enough light to make good dense buds either. 
I had only enough shade cloth to cover 90% of the greenhouse. The other 10% had real nice plants with donkey dick colas all off em. They were close to the back entrance that has a 8ft door so those plants didn't get hot. 

I did the shade cloth mainly due to prying eyes.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 15, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I put up shade cloth and immediately they grew like crazy, temps went down big time. Problem was the shade cloth was making the plants stretch instead of bush out. Was not enough light to make good dense buds either.
> I had only enough shade cloth to cover 90% of the greenhouse. The other 10% had real nice plants with donkey dick colas all off em. They were close to the back entrance that has a 8ft door so those plants didn't get hot.
> 
> I did the shade cloth mainly due to prying eyes.


Shade cloth comes in differing degrees of light it blocks. Maybe you could get some that blocks the view, but not so much of the light.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

my plants stretch a bit more than normal during veg under shadecloth but the density of the buds hasn't been affected


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> my plants stretch a bit more than normal during veg under shadecloth but the density of the buds hasn't been affected


This has been my experience also....


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @treemansbuds - you are the first to report on the testing so I don't have any grow info yet. Please post your progress.


These are F1's, and I'm the first person to run them? I like gambling......
No other feed back from other growers?
Hmmmmmm.....
I hope she's good, nice sack of seeds!
I'm excited!
TMB-


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 15, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Shade cloth comes in differing degrees of light it blocks. Maybe you could get some that blocks the view, but not so much of the light.


Yes I know that's why I got the one with the least amount of of blockage if the cloth was white more light would have been in the greenhouse. Mine was black. 
If I had redo on the greenhouse I would have used a different film instead of the transparent clear. It's clear! I like the white of what Double JJ and PC has on theirs. It doesn't let in as much light but enough to get the plants a growing and putting on bud just fine. 
I just need a more secluded area away from people. I found a spot but I have to buy 200 acres and clear it out and then buy another greenhouse or 3. Nothing but several hundred grand wouldn't take care of.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 15, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Yes I know that's why I got the one with the least amount of of blockage if the cloth was white more light would have been in the greenhouse. Mine was black.
> If I had redo on the greenhouse I would have used a different film instead of the transparent clear. It's clear! I like the white of what Double JJ and PC has on theirs. It doesn't let in as much light but enough to get the plants a growing and putting on bud just fine.
> I just need a more secluded area away from people. I found a spot but I have to buy 200 acres and clear it out and then buy another greenhouse or 3. Nothing but several hundred grand wouldn't take care of.


I have a friend in the nursery business. I got some of his old greenhouse plastic this winter when he replaced it. There was a clear layer and a cloudy layer. I just used the clear, because I was growing peppers and tomatoes, but with both of them, you couldn't see through it.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 15, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> These are F1's, and I'm the first person to run them? I like gambling......
> No other feed back from other growers?
> Hmmmmmm.....
> I hope she's good, nice sack of seeds!
> ...


Speaking of gambling... what's the name of the casino you stayed at? I think I'm going to book a room for the night. I liked the way you did that last bbq.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 15, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I have a friend in the nursery business. I got some of his old greenhouse plastic this winter when he replaced it. There was a clear layer and a cloudy layer. I just used the clear, because I was growing peppers and tomatoes, but with both of them, you couldn't see through it.


I could do that as I have wiggle wire and of course you can get the air pump and blow up the space In-between the plastic to create an area of insulation. You will be surprised at just how cold you can grow in as long as you keep frost off of plants. I've been in the green house with no heat and it was around 20 inside of it and the plants were looking crystallized. But every morning the sun would come up and it would heat up to around 80 and the plants would look just fine and not miss a beat. 
Of course the purple would be so deep it would look black. Very beautiful final product. 

Double JJ, PC of anybody else on here have any of you guys had a big enough inside operation where you was able to turn out 12 + lbs every month? I need a round about figure on how many mothers, space (thinking about stadium set up) lights etc. Of course the strain would depend a lot on yield but generally it would something like OG. 
I would have to think of something else to use electricity instead of being on the grid. Thinking of using a propane generator. Would be more expensive but much safer for me. 
Don't want to hijack your thread JJ so if somebody wants to private mail me that's cool 
Thanks


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> Speaking of gambling... what's the name of the casino you stayed at? I think I'm going to book a room for the night. I liked the way you did that last bbq.


Thunder Valley is not that far away.
Big casino too


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 15, 2016)

Does double j stand for Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> Speaking of gambling... what's the name of the casino you stayed at? I think I'm going to book a room for the night. I liked the way you did that last bbq.


Thunder Valley in Lincoln, nice rooms.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Thunder Valley in Lincoln, nice rooms.
> TMB-


In 17 after the bbq ill wanna stay with the wife in a room there for a 24 hr gambling session


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> In 17 after the bbq ill wanna stay with the wife in a room there for a 24 hr gambling session


They'd love to have you!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> They'd love to have you!
> TMB-


Did u stay in the delux king suite ?
That looks gd but the provence looks really nice


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 16, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> They'd love to have you!
> TMB-





ruby fruit said:


> In 17 after the bbq ill wanna stay with the wife in a room there for a 24 hr gambling session


Nice casino for an Indian Casino. The best poker room I've visited in Ca. 
If you want gambling, top rated shows/entertainment, and world class food, you need to go to Las Vegas. Vegas is about a 9-10 hr drive from Sacramento (1hr flight). Worth the time/trip. I'd offer to go with you, but I'm trying to stay out of the Las Vegas jail. I got WAY to fucked up on my last visit, and I couldn't imagine a weekend in Vegas with Ruby......LOL. 
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Nice casino for an Indian Casino. The best poker room I've visited in Ca.
> If you want gambling, top rated shows/entertainment, and world class food, you need to go to Las Vegas. Vegas is about a 9-10 hr drive from Sacramento (1hr flight). Worth the time/trip. I'd offer to go with you, but I'm trying to stay out of the Las Vegas jail. I got WAY to fucked up on my last visit, and I couldn't imagine a weekend in Vegas with Ruby......LOL.
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3633276 View attachment 3633277


Lol ill be happy to do a nite or two at thunder valley then meet up with yourself or other riu crew and sight see a bit..dont need 420 tours when i can hang with some crew


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

Vegas with tmb does have a ring to it doesnt it..ruby says to treeman "ive lost my wife "
Treeman says "oh no lets find her again"
I say "nah cant do that i lost her at the poker table"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol ill be happy to do a nite or two at thunder valley then meet up with yourself or other riu crew and sight see a bit..dont need 420 tours when i can hang with some crew


EXFknactly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 16, 2016)

who wants vegas when they have fucking FIRE and friendly muthafuckers (and I mean mfuckers in the most loving way) at their fingertips


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Nice casino for an Indian Casino. The best poker room I've visited in Ca.
> If you want gambling, top rated shows/entertainment, and world class food, you need to go to Las Vegas. Vegas is about a 9-10 hr drive from Sacramento (1hr flight). Worth the time/trip. I'd offer to go with you, but I'm trying to stay out of the Las Vegas jail. I got WAY to fucked up on my last visit, and I couldn't imagine a weekend in Vegas with Ruby......LOL.
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3633276 View attachment 3633277


Thunder valley and cache creek are friggin huge. I still haven't played that course at cache creek yet. Yocha DeHe looks nice. I've wanted to but too expensive for my blood. But yet I'll go blow a thousand in their casino? Stupid rite.
My favorite indian casino is black oak. Its small, but good. Really good. I heard they finally have rooms there, and working on a golfcourse too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thunder valley and cache creek are friggin huge. I still haven't played that course at cache creek yet. Yocha DeHe looks nice. I've wanted to but too expensive for my blood. But yet I'll go blow a thousand in their casino? Stupid rite.
> My favorite indian casino is black oak. Its small, but good. Really good. I heard they finally have rooms there, and working on a golfcourse too.
> View attachment 3633306


I would go blow it gambling too. Golfs ok but gambling is better


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 16, 2016)

@rubyfruit are you comin out for the BBQ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> @rubyfruit are you comin out for the BBQ?


Not this year..2017 it is mate definite wife finishes work that year and i have my long service leave due...just the way it is but yeah thats the bbq we will make it for..im not one to say maybe when i know i wont


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Not this year..2017 it is mate definite wife finishes work that year and i have my long service leave due...just the way it is but yeah thats the bbq we will make it for..im not one to say maybe when i know i wont


Like some of the guys that are only a few hundred mile away and say they are but dont


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Like some of the guys that are only a few hundred mile away and say they are but dont


Trichy! I'm going to travel uphill both ways in the snow to get there!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Trichy! I'm going to travel uphill both ways in the snow to get there!


Wait till it gets closer lol
Be gd to meet u next year...TRICHY !


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 16, 2016)

If you say "next year" in 2017, we're gonna have the mods officially put it under your name


----------



## 757growin (Mar 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Like some of the guys that are only a few hundred mile away and say they are but dont


Hey a few hundred miles (not kilometers ) can take a full days drive. I'm about 400 miles I think. About 9 hours driving each way ain't no joke for a bbq.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hey a few hundred miles (not kilometers ) can take a full days drive. I'm about 400 miles I think. About 9 hours driving each way ain't no joke for a bbq.


Lol im just pissing on yer foot


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

Why? Do I have a sea urchin spike in it?


----------



## 757growin (Mar 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Why? Do I have a sea urchin spike in it?


Thought it was a jellyfish sting!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> If you say "next year" in 2017, we're gonna have the mods officially put it under your name


17 ..2017..17 it is....id like to stay at your house for ..ahhh ...forget ill prob get lost at Disneyland and not make it to yours


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

If u have ugly skin on yer feet pissing on it helps...

Im still yet to see an improvement on my face though


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

Disneyland is way down here by my house!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

Rubbing alcohol for jellyfish.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm about 9 miles from the wild animal safari. The san diego zoo has the largest herd or pack of koala outside Australia. You should see it rubes! Lols


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

Man - I should have looked you up when I was down there for a week. Stayed at hotel circle by the convention center.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Disneyland is way down here by my house!


Id like to go to wallmart to


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Id like to go to wallmart to


That can be an experience like no other believe me....http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## 757growin (Mar 16, 2016)

Stay on the 78 past the wild animal safari through the the mountains on "death road" and ur almost their!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

I typed in things to do in sacremento last night so i must be serious...wait till i tell mrs rubes that we can go to san diego zoo to see koalas when we have them in our backyard


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> Stay on the 78 past the wild animal safari through the the mountains on "death road" and ur almost their!


I seen death valley on the map ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

I ruined nuggs thread talking acid stories now im ruining jjs.....damn i wont be welcome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 16, 2016)

I took some of my norwegian mates to visit some walmarts in south louisiana. Should have seen some of the looks on their faces, classic


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

Gdnite all ..ive just done 12 hr niteshift time to rub one out while thinking of wallmart and koalas


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

Tahoe and Yosemite are the two amazing places you should see while you are here.

Go see the set where they filmed Bonanza.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I typed in things to do in sacremento last night so i must be serious...wait till i tell mrs rubes that we can go to san diego zoo to see koalas when we have them in our backyard


No kidding.. you and them both from australia! We have shamu and SeaWorld too. Any killer whales in swimming pools in your backyard?


----------



## fandango (Mar 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hey a few hundred miles (not kilometers ) can take a full days drive. I'm about 400 miles I think. About 9 hours driving each way ain't no joke for a bbq.


 No joke man...An event like this requires a Motor Home shuttle service w/bar maids in the cabin


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

First of the light dep plants have been delivered......It's going down for real in 2016


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 16, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Has anyone been through a blizzard and a hurricane? Which do u think is worse?



Hurricane and it's not even in the same ball park. Only thing worse than a hurricane is a big tornado. 

Think of a tricycle racing a Ferrari.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh buddy! It's on!!!!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> First of the light dep plants have been delivered......It's going down for real in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you have to be relieved of this. I imagine those plants flipped in your basement for 2 weeks and needing to be in their final resting spot was taking it's toll on you. Lol 
At least the rain didn't come in the last 2 weeks of your plants finishing up. That happens every spring and fall here. Rain seems to roll in everytime you have some bud that needs a couple weeks of dry weather and you never get it. 

I'm interested to see how much more growth they may put on finally in the big pots.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I typed in things to do in sacremento last night so i must be serious...wait till i tell mrs rubes that we can go to san diego zoo to see koalas when we have them in our backyard


Sacramento sucks bro(no offense sac town friends). Look into tahoe, Yosemite, Lassen. Etc.


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Tahoe and Yosemite are the two amazing places you should see while you are here.
> 
> Go see the set where they filmed Bonanza.


I got Yosemite covered Rubes, it's my backyard!
TMB-


----------



## papapayne (Mar 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Sacramento sucks bro(no offense sac town friends). Look into tahoe, Yosemite, Lassen. Etc.


yea...unless you like traffic, smog, and ass whole people. I don't miss living in sac that's for sure!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

I live in Sacramento....


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I live in Sacramento....


Maybe he's calling you an asshole lol  or you just may be the exception.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey JJ have you guys ever transplanted at night? Or gone by the phases of the moon? 
I have replanted a lot at night time and have noticed that it doesn't stress out the plant as much as doing it during the day. 
Especially if it's going to be cloudy for a day or 2 the plants appreciate that. Years ago I learned real quick about hardening your plants off haha sometimes those little fellers just couldn't take the direct sun.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Hey JJ have you guys ever transplanted at night? Or gone by the phases of the moon?
> I have replanted a lot at night time and have noticed that it doesn't stress out the plant as much as doing it during the day.
> Especially if it's going to be cloudy for a day or 2 the plants appreciate that. Years ago I learned real quick about hardening your plants off haha sometimes those little fellers just couldn't take the direct sun.


The weather has kind of dictated our planting this year. You can't get in there when it's wet..


----------



## fumble (Mar 16, 2016)

it's on and cracking now JJ  looking great


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2016)

Gd luck jj


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd luck jj


Thank you, it's always a gamble.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I live in Sacramento....


Your aces in my book, I meant when your out in public and how rude the average stranger is, etc


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Your aces in my book, I meant when your out in public and how rude the average stranger is, etc


Yeah, and it's supposed to be the city of trees? Wtf? There's no trees. Lol
There's worst places to live, Stockton to name one. Salinas another. I lived in both of those shitholes


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, and it's supposed to be the city of trees? Wtf? There's no trees. Lol
> There's worst places to live, Stockton to name one. Salinas another. I lived in both of those shitholes


Fresno.....


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, and it's supposed to be the city of trees? Wtf? There's no trees. Lol
> There's worst places to live, Stockton to name one. Salinas another. I lived in both of those shitholes


Stockton motherfuckers. What! 209 bitches lmao.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fresno.....


Great ruby is looking at the Cali map and naming random cities again... Jk


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Great ruby is looking at the Cali map and naming random cities again... Jk


Nope..i have watched the episode on tv about fresnos meth problem 
Thats all i know bout fresno wouldnt even know what state its in


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2016)

If you like hustle and bustle and big cities then you should go see San Francisco. You might even get to enjoy an earthquake.


----------



## fandango (Mar 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> If you like hustle and bustle and big cities then you should go see San Francisco. You might even get to enjoy an earthquake.


my good friend has a 40 footer,if you want to go sail with us we pass under the Golden Gate Bridge from Berkley


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2016)

That is the best way to see the city!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2016)

And
Lincoln park


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2016)

You know it


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Mar 17, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Stockton motherfuckers. What! 209 bitches lmao.


Nates win over McGregor was awesome.



Stockon Slap. Don't be scared homie


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 17, 2016)

tannersmokin247 said:


> Nates win over McGregor was awesome.


I've been a fan of the diaz bros since nick first fought Jeremy Jackson. Nick,Diaz was my inspiration to get in shape and start boxing and karate. 

I was so happy when nate beat Connor.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Mar 17, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> I've been a fan of the diaz bros since nick first fought Jeremy Jackson. Nick,Diaz was my inspiration to get in shape and start boxing and karate.
> 
> I was so happy when nate beat Connor.


They're two of my favorite fighters. Badass boxing and bjj.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

fandango said:


> my good friend has a 40 footer,if you want to go sail with us we pass under the Golden Gate Bridge from Berkley


Is alcatraz nearby ?


----------



## fandango (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is alcatraz nearby ?


Sure is Ruby...want to do a sail bye?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

fandango said:


> Sure is Ruby...want to do a sail bye?


For sure man ..u know its the 2017 harvest bbq right..im gonna hold u to thats thanks heaps man


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

Feelgood moment ...u guys are fucken awesome @fandango included


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is alcatraz nearby ?


San Francisco & Alcatraz...from a salmon boat


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> San Francisco & Alcatraz...from a salmon boat
> View attachment 3635007


Was it around just after harvest u get the salmon jj ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

Ill look a fool if i dont get there for the 17 bbq..got a tour guide for yosemite park,visit to lake tahoe,salmon fishing with the crew ( can i leave the wife at fumbles lol..i have no choice she loves fishing ) visit blindfolded to jjs farm to touch sage n diesel in real life and chat to pc, oh and my first blackout dabs at the bbq  smoke some cherry pie yeeehahh


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

Salmon season changes each year, but it's usually over before the Dec bbq...but we'll see what's biting when you get here.


----------



## Dan Drews (Mar 18, 2016)

Sacramento isn't that bad, but I-80 between Sac and the City (That's San Francisco to you visitors, never ever say 'Frisco') is a poor excuse for a freeway. I definitely don't recommend going to the City BECAUSE OF I-80. In case I didn't say it, it sucks.

I definitely second the idea for visitors to see Tahoe, Yosemite, and Mt. Lassen if you ever visit Sac. If you like wine, head over to Napa BUT you have to take goddamn I-80, but not quite as far as going into the city. If you want smaller crowds and just as good wine, head a little further into Sonoma.

Why do I hate I-80? Both my kids and my grandkids live in Sac and I travel there at least once a month on effing I-80.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2016)

But how else would one get to the best Tortillas sold in CA?
It's not mentioned in the story but they are thick, moist, good out of the bag but heated on the fire...Oh pure heaven, be sure to get there before noon or they sell out.

Pedrick Produce

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=111816695


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

Yosemite truly is a seven wonders of the world kind of place. One of the most beautiful places on earth..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 18, 2016)

I know I'm a week behind the conversation, but NY&CH came around on the USB this morning when I was driving to work. I said, "that would have been a great video to post on JJ's thread last week when we were talking about hurricanes." So for the better late than never post:


----------



## fumble (Mar 18, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> Sacramento isn't that bad, but I-80 between Sac and the City (That's San Francisco to you visitors, never ever say 'Frisco') is a poor excuse for a freeway. I definitely don't recommend going to the City BECAUSE OF I-80. In case I didn't say it, it sucks.
> 
> I definitely second the idea for visitors to see Tahoe, Yosemite, and Mt. Lassen if you ever visit Sac. If you like wine, head over to Napa BUT you have to take goddamn I-80, but not quite as far as going into the city. If you want smaller crowds and just as good wine, head a little further into Sonoma.
> 
> Why do I hate I-80? Both my kids and my grandkids live in Sac and I travel there at least once a month on effing I-80.



There are several nice vineyards down the river road ...Freeport blvd...here in South Sac as well...i loves my wine.  

Lol @ruby fruit ...id love to go salmon fishing myself...immpossible though with my shoulder


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2016)

Naked fishing! Oh wait - it will be December - brrrrrrrr.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Naked fishing! Oh wait - it will be December - brrrrrrrr.


Ill wear a top hat


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill wear a top hat


Where will you keep your money? Speaking of no pockets. . . ..


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Where will you keep you money? Speaking of no pockets. . . ..


You are more intelligent than we give you credit for


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill look a fool if i dont get there for the 17 bbq..got a tour guide for yosemite park,visit to lake tahoe,salmon fishing with the crew ( can i leave the wife at fumbles lol..i have no choice she loves fishing ) visit blindfolded to jjs farm to touch sage n diesel in real life and chat to pc, oh and my first blackout dabs at the bbq  smoke some cherry pie yeeehahh


Blindfolded , lol can't wait to see you dab ruby


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill look a fool if i dont get there for the 17 bbq..got a tour guide for yosemite park,visit to lake tahoe,salmon fishing with the crew ( can i leave the wife at fumbles lol..i have no choice she loves fishing )* visit blindfolded to jjs farm* to touch sage n diesel in real life and chat to pc, oh and my first blackout dabs at the bbq  smoke some cherry pie yeeehahh


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

Ruby This place is not far from Camp Far West. "Coon Creek Trap & Sheet" We could go out and shoot a couple rounds of trap or skeet. They have an awesome Sporting Clays Course that is a cross between skeet & Golf. It's a walk thru shotgun range with clay birds flying in all directions. We got plenty of shotguns....really cool..


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

Coon Creek......
http://shootcooncreektrap.com/index.html


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

Everything at the top of this picture are the trap & skeet ranges. The sporting clays course is at the bottom of the picture below the creek. all the dots are different trap stations & launching houses. 
Takes 100 shells to shoot 1 round..


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Ruby This place is not far from Camp Far West. "Coon Creek Trap & Sheet" We could go out and shoot a couple rounds of trap or skeet. They have an awesome Sporting Clays Course that is a cross between skeet & Golf. It's a walk thru shotgun range with clay birds flying in all directions. We got plenty of shotguns....really cool..


I want in!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I want in!
> TMB-


Cool. I think TWS said he had a trap gun....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)

Guy I know set up something similar but on a little smaller scale on his property in east texas. Ride around the place in golf carts. Think he has 10 different stations. Very cool


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Guy I know set up something similar but on a little smaller scale on his property in east texas. Ride around the place in golf carts. Think he has 10 different stations. Very cool


I've seen some of the old veterans out there using these. But we usually just schlepp everything around.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

Once I was 7 years old.....


----------



## nuggs (Mar 20, 2016)

that's a cool song! How are you my friend?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

nuggs said:


> that's a cool song! How are you my friend?


Yeah I can connect with this song....I'm good, how's your shoulder?


----------



## nuggs (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm getting better, never a good thing to fall on a fresh surgery. pt said it set me back a week or so. They lightened up on my work outs.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I'm getting better, never a good thing to fall on a fresh surgery. pt said it set me back a week or so. They lightened up on my work outs.


hang in there brother, we ain't getting any younger...


----------



## nuggs (Mar 20, 2016)

stop in and visit if you get time.


----------



## nuggs (Mar 20, 2016)

did tws really get banned for a month?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

nuggs said:


> did tws really get banned for a month?


LOL...Hell IDK I haven't heard from him in a while...I guess that must be why. He really should stay off the Politics page lol


----------



## nuggs (Mar 20, 2016)

look in outdoor sunsine 2016


----------



## Dan Drews (Mar 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> There are several nice vineyards down the river road ...Freeport blvd...here in South Sac as well...i loves my wine.
> 
> Lol @ruby fruit ...id love to go salmon fishing myself...immpossible though with my shoulder


Absolutely true, they're growing good wine in the Sac valley now where they used to say it was supposedly too hot to grow good grapes. In fact, we buy the Bogle Pinot Noir that's pretty highly rated for $8/bottle.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 21, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> Absolutely true, they're growing good wine in the Sac valley now where they used to say it was supposedly too hot to grow good grapes. In fact, we buy the Bogle Pinot Noir that's pretty highly rated for $8/bottle.


Have you ever tried making your own wine? It tastes best when u make it yourself.


----------



## Dan Drews (Mar 21, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Have you ever tried making your own wine? It tastes best when u make it yourself.


No, I'd like to try brewing my own IPA, but I've never thought about making wine. Lately I've been watching Moonshiners and I'm 'gettin' a hankerin' for building a copper still and distilling my own vodka.

http://www.clawhammersupply.com/blogs/moonshine-still-blog/14516209-how-to-make-potato-vodka


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Mar 21, 2016)

nuggs said:


> did tws really get banned for a month?


Free tws


----------



## Dan Drews (Mar 21, 2016)

Jenny 209916 said:


> Free tws


 

"Free TWS" printed on the back - in hellvetica font of course.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 21, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> No, I'd like to try brewing my own IPA, but I've never thought about making wine. Lately I've been watching Moonshiners and I'm 'gettin' a hankerin' for building a copper still and distilling my own vodka.
> 
> http://www.clawhammersupply.com/blogs/moonshine-still-blog/14516209-how-to-make-potato-vodka


Haha I've been watching that show as well. Going to be moving out to the farm shortly, I can see myself setting-up a still out in the bush. I want to make some cherry honey shine.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 21, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> No, I'd like to try brewing my own IPA, but I've never thought about making wine. Lately I've been watching Moonshiners and I'm 'gettin' a hankerin' for building a copper still and distilling my own vodka.
> 
> http://www.clawhammersupply.com/blogs/moonshine-still-blog/14516209-how-to-make-potato-vodka


That's cool. Wine is easy to make, just some sugar, yeast and fruit or vegetable concentrate is all it takes. Making corn liquor is dangerous though, if you haven't been around a still before or don't know anyone with experience making moonshine you can blow yourself up quickly!!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> That's cool. Wine is easy to make, just some sugar, yeast and fruit or vegetable concentrate is all it takes. Making corn liquor is dangerous though, if you haven't been around a still before or don't know anyone with experience making moonshine you can blow yourself up quickly!!


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3637632


The one on the left is actually a fairly smart guy, the one on the right is a wild man!


----------



## Dan Drews (Mar 21, 2016)

I went to a pub in Sebastopol called Hop Monk this weekend, ordered a couple of ales and asked if they had some moonshine. The bartender, a woman who looked just like Lyle Lovett (sorry for the visual) says 'Oh yeah, we have moonshine' and proceeded to pull our a quart canning jar, no label, hidden behind other bottles and pours me a shot. 

It took me 5 minutes after taking that shot before I could take a drink of my ale without my throat wanting to throw it back upward. The ale was good, the moonshine was nasty and seemed to be at least 120 proof. I've tried other moonshine, but this one was 'special'. I'm just glad I didn't go blind.


----------



## fumble (Mar 21, 2016)

M


Dan Drews said:


> Absolutely true, they're growing good wine in the Sac valley now where they used to say it was supposedly too hot to grow good grapes. In fact, we buy the Bogle Pinot Noir that's pretty highly rated for $8/bottle.


mmm...yes sir...good stuff


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 21, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Haha I've been watching that show as well. Going to be moving out to the farm shortly, I can see myself setting-up a still out in the bush. I want to make some cherry honey shine.


About 10 years ago, my cousin and his three hunting buddies, all in their mid to late 60's, set up a small still at their hunting lease. It only made a gallon at a time, but with shine a little goes a long way. They posed for pictures in front of the still and had T-shirts made. I think he also posted it on Face Book. Not too worried about security.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

I had shine in NC that was like an angel pissing on my tongue!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 21, 2016)

Emm Apple or Peach Brandy (for us small kids) That was the name of my Uncle's shine, he'd put a small slice in each gallon. lol


----------



## shynee mac (Mar 21, 2016)

FREE TWS


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

shynee mac said:


> FREE TWS


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 21, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> The one on the left is actually a fairly smart guy, the one on the right is a wild man!


I've actually met dude on left at a local liquor store he has an interest in and EVERYBODY knows a Tickle right? Lmao! I know 3 or 4!

I make corn whiskey a couple times a year, distilled through a pressure cooker rig I made, using a 5 gallon bucket, a pre-coiled copper line from Lowes and either frozen 2-liter bottles of water or water hose in and out lines for heat exchanger. I run a 5 gallon bucket of mash and get a 3 quart return of pretty damn pure double ran white lightening. I prefer to shoot mine pure and uncut, chased with Riptide Rush or Orange Gatorade, but you're suppose to cut with local spring water to 50% alcohol.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 21, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I've actually met dude on left at a local liquor store he has an interest in and EVERYBODY knows a Tickle right? Lmao! I know 3 or 4!
> 
> I make corn whiskey a couple times a year, distilled through a pressure cooker rig I made, using a 5 gallon bucket, a pre-coiled copper line from Lowes and either frozen 2-liter bottles of water or water hose in and out lines for heat exchanger. I run a 5 gallon bucket of mash and get a 3 quart return of pretty damn pure double ran white lightening. I prefer to shoot mine pure and uncut, chased with Riptide Rush or Orange Gatorade, but you're suppose to cut with local spring water to 50% alcohol.


Do yo use other grains besides corn? My Daddy and Granddaddy used to make whiskey professionally. They added scratch feed to the corn.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I've actually met dude on left at a local liquor store he has an interest in and* EVERYBODY knows a Tickle right? Lmao!* I know 3 or 4!
> 
> I make corn whiskey a couple times a year, distilled through a pressure cooker rig I made, using a 5 gallon bucket, a pre-coiled copper line from Lowes and either frozen 2-liter bottles of water or water hose in and out lines for heat exchanger. I run a 5 gallon bucket of mash and get a 3 quart return of pretty damn pure double ran white lightening. I prefer to shoot mine pure and uncut, chased with Riptide Rush or Orange Gatorade, but you're suppose to cut with local spring water to 50% alcohol.


Everybody gets a sip.....Tickle for President


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 21, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I've actually met dude on left at a local liquor store he has an interest in and EVERYBODY knows a Tickle right? Lmao! I know 3 or 4!
> 
> I make corn whiskey a couple times a year, distilled through a pressure cooker rig I made, using a 5 gallon bucket, a pre-coiled copper line from Lowes and either frozen 2-liter bottles of water or water hose in and out lines for heat exchanger. I run a 5 gallon bucket of mash and get a 3 quart return of pretty damn pure double ran white lightening. I prefer to shoot mine pure and uncut, chased with Riptide Rush or Orange Gatorade, but you're suppose to cut with local spring water to 50% alcohol.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I had shine in NC that was like an angel pissing on my tongue!


That's where good corn liquor comes from. people from these parts have a lot of practice at it.lol


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 21, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I've actually met dude on left at a local liquor store he has an interest in and EVERYBODY knows a Tickle right? Lmao! I know 3 or 4!
> 
> I make corn whiskey a couple times a year, distilled through a pressure cooker rig I made, using a 5 gallon bucket, a pre-coiled copper line from Lowes and either frozen 2-liter bottles of water or water hose in and out lines for heat exchanger. I run a 5 gallon bucket of mash and get a 3 quart return of pretty damn pure double ran white lightening. I prefer to shoot mine pure and uncut, chased with Riptide Rush or Orange Gatorade, but you're suppose to cut with local spring water to 50% alcohol.


The best liquor I've ever drank was about 110 proof. Good corn liquor to me should taste hot, but not burn when you swallow. Good stuff


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Do yo use other grains besides corn? My Daddy and Granddaddy used to make whiskey professionally. They added scratch feed to the corn.


You can use almost any type of grain or combo, you just have to run it diffrently though.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my parents aren't in communication with any neo-nazis, cletus.


Save this for the politics page please....


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Save this for the politics page please....


You're right, this guy is following me so I'm gonna log out. sorry about that.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Do yo use other grains besides corn? My Daddy and Granddaddy used to make whiskey professionally. They added scratch feed to the corn.


No man, I've read about some techniques involving blending your own malted grains and I heard of a guy who liked to mix in a little sweet feed with his corn. To be honest man, my technique involves the simplest one step approach to distilling a quick, personal batch of corn liquor.



Kasuti said:


> That's where good corn liquor comes from. people from these parts have a lot of practice at it.lol


Lol, mine's rougher than a night in LA County if you drink her straight, that's why I chase with the Gatorade, to kill that got damn rottin your gut haha and instantly returns palet to neutral, with only a nice little warm burn stewing in your belly. The old man who showed me this little system was an old school biker in his 60s then, 25 years ago who rode an old red and black late 40s panhead with leather saddle bags with frills, on the black leather seat too, suicide shifter lol. Sorry, just reminded me of that bike. Anyway he would take small white oak branches and char them good on a Weber grill, then scrub off the soot and fill a large gallon jar with the charred pieces, 7 pieces of Cracker Barrel horehound candy and 7 pieces of Werther's candy, fill her up and let it age at least 1 and preferably many more years. I sampled a couple double shots from a bottle he had around 10 years that was as smooth and free of corn taste as any high end blended whiskey ever.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I had shine in NC that was like an angel pissing on my tongue!




Still plenty around


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2016)

I got it from an old stock car racer back in 1979 in Kernersville. He had a Monte Carlo that was raced out like none I have ever seen.

The shine was clear, smooth, and rich. No burn, just an almost sweet warmth. It was in a ball jar of course. We moved back to CA in 1980 so I never got a chance to run a dirt oval or get the recipe.

Now I am back to doing the things I know so well:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 22, 2016)

Looking at your plants ball sacks never gets old Mohican


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 22, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Looking at your plants ball sacks never gets old Mohican


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2016)

Signatures are needed in CA


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

hell I like the transportation one for non commercial and the last one about ppl who threaten enjoyment ....love to see aust follow this model before im 50....that's 7 yrs to get their act together


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 22, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Looking at your plants ball sacks never gets old Mohican


It's true lol, that's the prettiest man I've ever seen!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks!

My favorite so far was the Jaki (Jilly Bean x Paki Punch) male I used last summer/fall:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 23, 2016)

Trichs on those beautiful male colas too Mo?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2016)

Male Colas indeed. That is a nice one.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 23, 2016)

a true donkey DICK. Good work Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2016)

No trichs. I have only gotten those on hermi males.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 23, 2016)

Sooooo, that begs the question, in your opinion does a male who contains trichomes also contains hermi genetics?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2016)

From my experience, yes.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2016)

I am reminded of a discussion on Male Selection.

It was a fairly obvious point, once stated clearly...the dude suggested
that we consider that we are trying to breed women with big tits. Well,
this makes it really easy to pick the Moms, doesn't it? But how on earth
does one know a good male? Vigor and structure seem ready. Can one
trust scent or other budly characteristics?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 23, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I am reminded of a discussion on Male Selection.
> 
> It was a fairly obvious point, once stated clearly...the dude suggested
> that we consider that we are trying to breed women with big tits. Well,
> ...


Flowering structure in males and smell are definitely factors that seem to pass on from males into progeny. Colors as well. I got a male recently show purple clusters and smelled of grape fuel. You still don't know how the males actually effect the female flowers until you grow out the offspring though.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2016)

On hash church they said that is why you should just reverse a good female and use that pollen. Then you know the shemale had good tits!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2016)

You know Mo, I am sure that I was referring to that same conversation.

I forget who was who but the balding anglo dude who laid that out seemed
to be pretty well thought of...good stuff that I appreciated hearing.

JD


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 23, 2016)

Javadog said:


> You know Mo, I am sure that I was referring to that same conversation.
> 
> I forget who was who but the balding anglo dude who laid that out seemed
> to be pretty well thought of...good stuff that I appreciated hearing.
> ...


that was chimera talking about that eh


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2016)

Ah yes, heard that name. Well known talk. :0) Very cool to share reference. Thanks!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2016)

> "An expert on all things cannabis related", the Canadian breeder known as Chimera's been releasing small batches of beans from certified heirloom and heritage parent stock for over a decade. Years of specializing in strains with cerebral qualities, fruity notes and colorful plumage resulted in some of Vancouver's most classic buds.
> 
> Chimera has long been known for taking his time and making careful selections based on study and experience. His C-4 (Federation Seeds Cotton Candy x Spice of Life's Shiskeberry Red), Grape Krush, Schnazzleberry, Calizahr, and outdoor performer Guerrilla Gold have earned praise far from their origins.
> 
> Collaborations or "Joint Projects" as they call them with '07 Hall of Famer DJ Short include Fighting Buddha, C-Plus (Chimera's over 25 year old Aeric77 California Orange clone dusted with DJ's famous Blueberry), the phenomenal Mental Floss (Cotton Candy x Blueberry) and Breeder Steve's Grapefruit x Blueberry.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice looking male, Mo.

Going back to my family's whiskey making past for another moment. Yesterday I dug 6 more holes near the PH and WH patches. I'm calling this patch WJ for Whiskey Jar. I found 9 jars on the site, 7 of them still intact. I had forgot my camera, but I packed 6 of them out. {This picture is from my camp} In the fall I hope to fill them another kind of drug.

 

The bottle was dusty but the liquor was clean.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 24, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Nice looking male, Mo.
> 
> Going back to my family's whiskey making past for another moment. Yesterday I dug 6 more holes near the PH and WH patches. I'm calling this patch WJ for Whiskey Jar. I found 9 jars on the site, 7 of them still intact. I had forgot my camera, but I packed 6 of them out. {This picture is from my camp} In the fall I hope to fill them another kind of drug.
> 
> ...


You bringing any of that to the bbq?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 24, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> You bringing any of that to the bbq?


It takes all I can do to make it to town once a week to do the shopping. I can't see me driving all the way to the west coast. I'm down here between the Gulf of Mexico and Alabama.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 24, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the Far West / Lone Oak adventures again in 2016.  It was amazing to see how much preparation work fell into place in such a short time last spring. I know you guys all worked smart and many hours to realize that dream!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2016)

Round #2....I have soaked & planted all the seeds for the re-planting of the light-dep greenhouse. All the buckets are under a sheet of plastic in the carport until I see sprouts popping up.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 24, 2016)

JJ, this song is for you.


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Round #2....I have soaked & planted all the seeds for the re-planting of the light-dep greenhouse. All the buckets are under a sheet of plastic in the carport until I see sprouts popping up.
> View attachment 3640458
> 
> View attachment 3640459
> ...


What's up JJ and crew.
I'm sure you have water pouring out the side of your mountain with all the fresh grading. I have springs popping up everywhere.
What's in the works for the summer/fall run?
Enjoy the good weather!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2016)

Howdy treeman. The crew made it thru the deluge with little damage & a new appreciation of Astroturf lol. The new greenhouse pad is ready, but we are still waiting for the extended ground posts for the greenhouse we are moving. As soon as those get here we will set them in place & re-build the greenhouse, but it will be 3' taller.
The light dep greenhouse is currently full of flowering Cherry Pies. I'll snap a few pics the next time I go up. I have started the seeds for the re-plant as soon as the CPs are harvested. We will run different strains in each greenhouse. For the re-plant in the light dep greenhouse we have 4 strains.
Gangster Cookies
LSDxSugar Magnolia
Corleone Kush (Cali Connection)
Longs Peak Blue (Rare Dankness)
I don't have a list in front of me of what's going into the tall greenhouse, I'll post that later.
Best of luck brother, see you at the Q...


----------



## fumble (Mar 25, 2016)

Always something happening at Lone Oak Farms


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

Anything pop up yet in the carport?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Anything pop up yet in the carport?


nothing popped up yet....


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 25, 2016)

just sit in the lawn chair and watch djj it makes the come up faster lol.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

I check every hour!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2016)

nothing yet.....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2016)

Kaneh Bosm = Cannabis

Documentary about how cannabis was mistranslated in the old testament. Mistake or conspiracy?






So cool!

Hash church!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2016)

OK we have babies!....the plastic is off & the temporary chicken fence is up, we have our first seed sprouts.....


----------



## 757growin (Mar 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> OK we have babies!....the plastic is off & the temporary chicken fence is up, we have our first seed sprouts.....
> View attachment 3642214
> 
> View attachment 3642215
> ...


Congratulations poppa! Hope there's lots of big frosty girls in there for you.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2016)

Top Cat.....ever since our dog died last year a stray cat showed up at our back door & adopted us. I feed him on our back deck & He hags around the back yard & I've even seen him sleeping in the chicken coop.lol .I named him TC....Top Cat


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2016)

The one who adopted us is also TC - Tom Cruise - The Tomcat Cruising the neighborhood.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 26, 2016)

Hope everyone has an awesome easter weekend. This thread is inspiring.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> OK we have babies!....the plastic is off & the temporary chicken fence is up, we have our first seed sprouts.....
> View attachment 3642214
> 
> View attachment 3642215
> ...


That lsd cross sounds awesome..i like my lsd weed but only smoked it never grown...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Top Cat.....ever since our dog died last year a stray cat showed up at our back door & adopted us. I feed him on our back deck & He hags around the back yard & I've even seen him sleeping in the chicken coop.lol .I named him TC....Top Cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a new full length movie out with top cat in it ...just come out not long ago
Not quite to the same standard as felix the cat


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Kaneh Bosm = Cannabis
> 
> Documentary about how cannabis was mistranslated in the old testament. Mistake or conspiracy?
> 
> ...


I've been communing with God every Wednesday and Sunday night. Although my tent isn't airtight. The smoke does leak out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I've been communing with God every Wednesday and Sunday night. Although my tent isn't airtight. The smoke does leak out.


Can just picture it


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm out of here. If I don't see you before Easter, hide the eggs without me.

And if any of you happen to talk to Jesus, tell him to watch his back.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2016)

Larry That Jesus song reminds me of this tune......Holy Water


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 26, 2016)

RIP RJD


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2016)

Classic along with man on the silver mountain !!!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2016)

Is a middler what jbird was ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2016)

It was starting to rain the night they first decided.....


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is a middler what jbird was ?


Yup, the similarities are striking.


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 27, 2016)

djj ya still watching for the seeds to break surface ??


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> djj ya still watching for the seeds to break surface ??


Yep, I'm pretty sure I saw a couple more pop up today...


----------



## nuggs (Mar 27, 2016)

which ones are you running jj ?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2016)

nuggs said:


> which ones are you running jj ?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2016)

Yep I just checked & most (3/4) of the seeds have popped out


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2016)

Cherry Pies & pups in the greenhouse....


----------



## 757growin (Mar 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Cherry Pies & pups in the greenhouse....
> View attachment 3644120


Some much going on there. Congrats on getting pies in. Looks like they are adjusting great. 2nd, boner pic! And 3rd hope your ok bro. See ya got a walking stick.


----------



## beachball (Mar 28, 2016)

Me oh my, love me some cherry pie! Outfreakinstanding


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Cherry Pies & pups in the greenhouse....
> View attachment 3644120


And he knows its the start of the season by the look of him hes happy happy happy


----------



## beachball (Mar 29, 2016)

I am feelin it. I watch, I learn and future generations to come, the lucky ones , will too. Wish I had this tek back in '65.
This is for Helen:


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

beachball said:


> I am feelin it. I watch, I learn and future generations to come, the lucky ones , will too. Wish I had this tek back in '65.
> This is for Helen:


Salute'


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

Im home ...hope everyones well


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im home ...hope everyones well


welcome home brother, enjoy your well earned time off...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

The driveway motion light came on this evening & I looked out the window to see our local neighborhood possum at the water dish......


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The driveway motion light came on this evening & I looked out the window to see our local neighborhood possum at the water dish......
> View attachment 3644984


just picture you going out to check with your Taliban at the ready lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> welcome home brother, enjoy your well earned time off...


thanks brother makes the sacrifice of working away all the better coming home to a awesome family


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

Pc i know you guys my be flat out this time o year...im just starting to harvest some chillis wont be long and ill be able to send some salts or powders maybe even one of my sauces in the next couple months


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pc i know you guys my be flat out this time o year...im just starting to harvest some chillis wont be long and ill be able to send some salts or powders maybe even one of my sauces in the next couple months


We still have plenty that stuff is hot lol a little goes a long way I start sweating just thinking about it lol somebody else can be blessed with some tho 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> We still have plenty that stuff is hot lol a little goes a long way I start sweating just thinking about it lol somebody else can be blessed with some tho
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Lol gd to see i got it down with the hot shit..now if only i could grow as well as u guys


----------



## nuggs (Mar 30, 2016)

Darren likes hot stuff PC send some down for him o try if you think of it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Darren likes hot stuff PC send some down for him o try if you think of it.


If he does nuggs i can help out in a month or so if pc doesnt have much left


----------



## 757growin (Mar 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If he does nuggs i can help out in a month or so if pc doesnt have much left


I'll trade ya some pepper clones for some of Californias best clones!


----------



## nuggs (Mar 30, 2016)

hey ya all ! hope everyone is enjoying the nice weather. 
Hi Ruby ! hope you are doing well to man!
cool bro he loves hot stuff ! my stomach no no but, he loves it. 
hey 757 I love your avatar! looks like my lost but not forgotten! lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 30, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Darren likes hot stuff PC send some down for him o try if you think of it.


I will get him some when you come visit

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'll trade ya some pepper clones for some of Californias best clones!


I wish I could brother I have a ghost x scorpion you would love !!!


----------



## nuggs (Mar 30, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> I will get him some when you come visit
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


sounds good ,we're just about caught up and can take time first of next week for a trip up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Sleeps like a human


----------



## nuggs (Mar 31, 2016)

Comfort ! 
sheba is 8weeks on the 4th. getting very close, and I'm excited! 
good morning you all!
How are you JJ? 
i'm out to PT , have a great day friends!


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2016)

Awesome Nuggs! I know you cant wait for puppy breath and fritos feet lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

fumble said:


> Awesome Nuggs! I know you cant wait for puppy breath and fritos feet lol


Lol whats fritos feet ?


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2016)

Lol...puppy feet smell like fritos


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 31, 2016)

fumble said:


> Awesome Nuggs! I know you cant wait for puppy breath and fritos feet lol



Fumble I had no ideal everyone knew about PUPPY breath and frito feet. Thought it was a secret.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Fumble I had no ideal everyone knew about PUPPY breath and frito feet. Thought it was a secret.


funny story..my dog comes in and cuddles up to me in bed when my wife leaves for work at 6am each day...I always give cali a kiss on the mouth and we sleep for another hour or 2 before we get up.
yest I went to do it and yep...kissed her fucken arse the bitch lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

we now have a day called butt kiss Thursday lol


----------



## fumble (Apr 1, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Fumble I had no ideal everyone knew about PUPPY breath and frito feet. Thought it was a secret.


Its the best!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Apr 2, 2016)

Double JJ did u say in a previous post that your house is off grid? If so how does your system handle all the lights you have?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Apr 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> funny story..my dog comes in and cuddles up to me in bed when my wife leaves for work at 6am each day...I always give cali a kiss on the mouth and we sleep for another hour or 2 before we get up.
> yest I went to do it and yep...kissed her fucken arse the bitch lol


Now the real question..... At what point during your pucker did you realize that what you was kissing was not what you expected? I have to imagine it went a little something like this when Peter surprised Stewie lol


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Double JJ did u say in a previous post that your house is off grid? If so how does your system handle all the lights you have?


No my house is in town on the grid. The farm is off grid...


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Now the real question..... At what point during your pucker did you realize that what you was kissing was not what you expected? I have to imagine it went a little something like this when Peter surprised Stewie lol


Lol almost


----------



## nuggs (Apr 2, 2016)

hi jj still no puppy


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2016)

nuggs said:


> hi jj still no puppy


when do you pick her up?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Apr 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No my house is in town on the grid. The farm is off grid...


Oh ok lol I was wondering how many batteries it was taking to run everything. Guess you don't need any. Lol


----------



## nuggs (Apr 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> when do you pick her up?


week from today, She staying with her mommy until 10 weeks. 3/14/16


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 8, 2016)

Just wanted everyone to know. what a dam good bunch of people we have on here. Thank you to those who help someone who has no where to turn at times. You know who you are. THANKS


----------



## nuggs (Apr 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> week from today, She staying with her mommy until 10 weeks. 3/14/16


news flash by order of the great TWS! I correct the pick up date to April HAHA lol 
thanks buddy !


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 8, 2016)

I miss your cherry pie light depo shots! @doublejj Anyone ever bring that cut down south?


----------



## ky man (Apr 8, 2016)

I wish all you men great luck and grows this season..........ky


----------



## 757growin (Apr 8, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I miss your cherry pie light depo shots! @doublejj Anyone ever bring that cut down south?


It's in San Diego and Riverside counties.


----------



## BLVDog (Apr 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> It's in San Diego and Riverside counties.


Where in San Diego? Collectives? Just wondering haha


----------



## 757growin (Apr 8, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Where in San Diego? Collectives? Just wondering haha


My garden.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2016)

I crossed Cherry Pie with Pakistani Punch

Joe:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2016)

I'll be going up again in a few days I'll get some Cherry Pie pictures...


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Apr 8, 2016)

are you guys running the same soil and nutes as last year? I think im going to pick up a few yards and try it out on a few of the girls this summer....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> are you guys running the same soil and nutes as last year? I think im going to pick up a few yards and try it out on a few of the girls this summer....


yes


----------



## 757growin (Apr 8, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Where in San Diego? Collectives? Just wondering haha


If you make it up into the foothills I can probably get you a clone.


----------



## ky man (Apr 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I crossed Cherry Pie with Pakistani Punch
> 
> Joe:
> 
> ...


Those seeds look good..ky


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> If you make it up into the foothills I can probably get you a clone.


Im down throw me a bone! I have cuts to trade if needed, anything haha. To have a cut from JJ, priceless. If not I might have to send a buddy to the get together this month. Is it possible to grab one at the BBQ JJ? I have some nice cuts Id love to throw your way, and a few beans.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 9, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Im down throw me a bone! I have cuts to trade if needed, anything haha. To have a cut from JJ, priceless. If not I might have to send a buddy to the get together this month. Is it possible to grab one at the BBQ JJ? I have some nice cuts Id love to throw your way, and a few beans.


I tried to pm you but it won't let me. Pm me to see if we can get you a clone


----------



## 757growin (Apr 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> I tried to pm you but it won't let me. Pm me to see if we can get you a clone


I actually got a cherry pie shooting out roots today. Let me know @BuzzD2Kill


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'll be going up again in a few days I'll get some Cherry Pie pictures...


How are the sprouts? We got our seeds in the ground pretty much same day. Always a pleasure watching your grows!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 10, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> How are the sprouts? We got our seeds in the ground pretty much same day. Always a pleasure watching your grows!


Thank you, They are doing good, I got 56 plants started. The chickens are wondering why I won't let them in there just yet


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thank you, They are doing good, I got 56 plants started. The chickens are wondering why I won't let them in there just yet
> 
> View attachment 3654197
> 
> ...


Baller chickens, sir, most gangsta, capital, and er, ahem, bully! Huzzah!


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Apr 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No my house is in town on the grid. The farm is off grid...


Just curious.. What do you all do for water up there, being off grid an all?


----------



## Dan Drews (Apr 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thank you, They are doing good, I got 56 plants started. The chickens are wondering why I won't let them in there just yet
> 
> View attachment 3654197
> 
> ...


Hard to believe the monstrous size those little babies will achieve in the next 5 months or so. Looking good DoubleJJ.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Just curious.. What do you all do for water up there, being off grid an all?


we have a well.....& solar & a Generator.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2016)

Greenhouse full of Cherry Pies.....


----------



## ky man (Apr 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we have a well.....& solar & a Generator.


Was your grow the one last year that the QULE birds eat some leves off your young plants.if I spelled the bird name rite?You are a dam good grower and I like your grows.I have looked at grows on here 3-4 years befor I joined this sit and you know what your doing for sure.I hope you have a great grow season this year..ky


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## ky man (Apr 11, 2016)

CHERRY PIE I wish some day you would reverse one of them and make some fem, seeds I would love to grow some of that here in ky..


----------



## ky man (Apr 11, 2016)

doublejj onley thing I hate about your grow is I just wish I was there at harvest time with you..lol ky.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2016)

*PC can verify* that today while I was looking at the plants (Cherry Pies) in the greenhouse this song came on the radio. We all LOL'd!.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> doublejj onley thing I hate about your grow is I just wish I was there at harvest time with you..lol ky.


That's when we roast a pig.....


----------



## ky man (Apr 11, 2016)

YES Iam entertained.just wish I was there.I also bet that pig in the back growned on that table was great grub to eat as well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> YES Iam entertained.just wish I was there.I also bet that pig in the back growned on that table was great grub to eat as well.


Its every year....Join in


----------



## ky man (Apr 11, 2016)

One of these days I hope to get to come there to meet all you good growers.and thank you...ky.......vnsmkr I hope you and every one has a great season.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> One of these days I hope to get to come there to meet all you good growers.and thank you...ky.......vnsmkr I hope you and every one has a great season.


Thanks bro same back atcha. I am going to try and make the 1 in 2017, yeah thats the 1 I'll be @


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2016)

2017 is going to be epic!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> 2017 is going to be epic!


im going to the 2017 harvest bbq and I don't care if I lose my job this week im still going fuck it!! its a year plus away ill bank some of my harvest this year if I have to for it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That's when we roast a pig.....
> View attachment 3655276


theres that ugly mug of a fisherman again


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> theres that ugly mug of a fisherman again


no shit that fucka looks EXACTLY like my old man I don't speak to no more


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> *PC can verify* that today while I was looking at the plants (Cherry Pies) in the greenhouse this song came on the radio. We all LOL'd!.


Thanks to the weed fairy! I hope my trade makes it back to you guys hahaha


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 12, 2016)

What happened to TWAS. He been kidnapped?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im going to the 2017 harvest bbq and I don't care if I lose my job this week im still going fuck it!! its a year plus away ill bank some of my harvest this year if I have to for it.


Well GD @ruby fruit hope you dont have to lose your job this week! Though I enjoy not answering to sweet fuckall....the money end of things blows...I mean the no money end of things  My garden appreciates me being home though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 12, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> What happened to TWAS. He been kidnapped?


doing werk


----------



## TWS (Apr 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> no shit that fucka looks EXACTLY like my old man I don't speak to no more


I never meet your mum.


----------



## ky man (Apr 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> 2017 is going to be epic!


I hope I can come to that one,I bet you men would be a blast to hang with,god times good times...ky


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> I never meet your mum.



glad to see you back


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2016)

So I gave the 55 seedlings their first dose of Maxsea today. I will be able to turn the chickens loose in there soon......


----------



## ky man (Apr 19, 2016)

That is looking great..I hope you have a great season...ky


----------



## beachball (Apr 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> So I gave the 55 seedlings their first dose of Maxsea today. I will be able to turn the chickens loose in there soon......
> View attachment 3661036
> 
> View attachment 3661037
> ...


Looking fine my brother, we have found a different property up that way and are about to make an offer, we will be up there in due time but circumstances are preventing us to go forward immediately. The wedding is this weekend and that has been the true center of our attention after that, me and the Missus will be up there. We need a break from our surroundings. Grow On!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2016)

beachball said:


> Looking fine my brother, we have found a different property up that way and are about to make an offer, we will be up there in due time but circumstances are preventing us to go forward immediately. The wedding is this weekend and that has been the true center of our attention after that, me and the Missus will be up there. We need a break from our surroundings. Grow On!


I figured I would wait until after the wedding to talk to you. Congratulations again & I will see you soon...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2016)

the Cherry Pies in the greenhouse....


----------



## beachball (Apr 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the Cherry Pies in the greenhouse....
> View attachment 3662152
> 
> View attachment 3662154
> ...


Nice trich's brother, very nice especially on the zoom in...its going to be a great year. Yum.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2016)

PC's Praying Mantis eggs hatched......we have an army of little soldiers


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 21, 2016)

Lookin awesome doublejj! That cherry pie )))


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 21, 2016)

I haven't seen PC here for a "minute or two"?
How's the nicotine battle going for you buddy?
Hope your staying strong brother.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I haven't seen PC here for a "minute or two"?
> How's the nicotine battle going for you buddy?
> Hope your staying strong brother.
> TMB-


All is well with PC. His tablet got broken & he hasn't had a chance to replace it & his phone doesn't get good reception out there. He's still not smoking


----------



## fumble (Apr 21, 2016)

looking damn fine JJ


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the Cherry Pies in the greenhouse....
> View attachment 3662152
> 
> View attachment 3662154
> ...


They look great doublejj.about half way done?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2016)

I am seeing baby mantids all over the plants too!



Frank's GIft is so close. I was hoping it would be ready for the BBQ but the seeds are still developing. I may clip a bud just to bring up.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Apr 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> PC's Praying Mantis eggs hatched......we have an army of little soldiers
> View attachment 3662380
> 
> View attachment 3662382


Uhhhhhhh , Foster parent ? Lol
The quandary if they can be seen upon hatch is resolved. 
Very cool !


----------



## ky man (Apr 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the Cherry Pies in the greenhouse....
> View attachment 3662152
> 
> View attachment 3662154
> ...


that looks like heaven on earth..ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I am seeing baby mantids all over the plants too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of weed is this your growing?It looks dam good and pretty.where can I gets some seeds of that plants or is it clone onley??I would love to grow some of that weed.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 22, 2016)

Looking great doublejj.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks Papa. the crew is working hard


----------



## papapayne (Apr 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thanks Papa. the crew is working hard


oh yea, proofs in the pudding so to speak!

Out of curiosity, what method do you guys use for the watering? Are you running a huge res or ? My water coming out at 8.5 ph so gonna have to do something to adjust large batches of waters ph, so curious to see what your method is.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 22, 2016)

papapayne said:


> oh yea, proofs in the pudding so to speak!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what method do you guys use for the watering? Are you running a huge res or ? My water coming out at 8.5 ph so gonna have to do something to adjust large batches of waters ph, so curious to see what your method is.


Our well water checked out near neutral ph, so we just pump up into a 2500gl tank & gravity feed down from there...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Our well water checked out near neutral ph, so we just pump up into a 2500gl tank & gravity feed down from there...


Pretty awesome to have a prime spot, prime water, & prime people working too


----------



## papapayne (Apr 22, 2016)

dang ya thats pretty damn nice!!


----------



## 757growin (Apr 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Our well water checked out near neutral ph, so we just pump up into a 2500gl tank & gravity feed down from there...


Did you guys mix your ferts into the tank or hand feed?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 22, 2016)

they mix ferts in a big plastic tank & pump out...


----------



## beachball (Apr 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> All is well with PC. His tablet got broken & he hasn't had a chance to replace it & his phone doesn't get good reception out there. He's still not smoking


Best thing I ever did was drop nicotine out of my life, I wish all who do quit the one and only true devil weed total success with a longer life span.


----------



## fumble (Apr 26, 2016)

for you and the planet  Nicotine pesticides are ruining our world killing the bees and us at the same time


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 26, 2016)

fumble said:


> for you and the planet  Nicotine pesticides are ruining our world killing the bees and us at the same time


I'm surrounded by literally thousands of acres of tobacco and even grew up working in the shit before migrant labor came on the scene in the past 20 years. One thing I can say 100% for sure, tobacco plants are subjected to herbicides, pesticides, fungicides, systemic sucker control chemicals and I guaranfuckingtee one or three I'm leaving out. There isn't a week that goes by from the greenhouse floating plant beds to the tobacco fields that those plants are subjected to chemical saturation of some kind and it's all legal to smoke or chew on. Seriously, if you smoke anything but 100% organically grown tobacco you might as well just huff some malathion lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)

When I lived in Kernersville I always wanted to pick some streetside tobacco and dry it and smoke it. Never did though. I did grow some killer Hawaiian.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> PC's Praying Mantis eggs hatched......we have an army of little soldiers
> View attachment 3662380
> 
> View attachment 3662382


Not for long. Those bastards are cannibals and will eat each other until there is one left. Love the way you grow brother.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 27, 2016)

Mohican said:


> When I lived in Kernersville I always wanted to pick some streetside tobacco and dry it and smoke it. Never did though. I did grow some killer Hawaiian.


If that's north Carolina good thing you didnt. It a felony to steal a farmers crops. Even taking a watermelon or ear of corn will leave you a convicted felon. That's if you get caught..


----------



## beachball (Apr 28, 2016)

Here is a something we can do with left over biomass/noxious weeds
http://m.instructables.com/id/Make-Energy-From-Weeds/


----------



## fumble (Apr 28, 2016)

very interesting stuff beachball


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Apr 28, 2016)

missed a large portion of the thread.... were the full season girls also started in January?


----------



## beachball (Apr 28, 2016)

fumble said:


> very interesting stuff beachball


Thanks, methanol is a total greenhouse gas, however when burned I have so far found you get C02 and oxygen. Do not know the proportions. But if it can do stuff for me I might look into it further.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> missed a large portion of the thread.... were the full season girls also started in January?


No, the full season plants were started in March/April....


----------



## beachball (Apr 28, 2016)

For your musical consideration. Some Sammy, some Eddie


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2016)

Cherry Pies in the light dep greenhouse are getting fat & sticky & about 3 weeks away from harvest...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Cherry Pies in the light dep greenhouse are getting fat & sticky & about 3 weeks away from harvest...
> View attachment 3669413
> 
> View attachment 3669415
> ...


shit yeah JJ & crew. Looking on point!


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh man! Looking top shelf already. What I'd do to smoke some cherry pie.


----------



## beachball (Apr 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Cherry Pies in the light dep greenhouse are getting fat & sticky & about 3 weeks away from harvest...
> View attachment 3669413
> 
> View attachment 3669415
> ...


Daaaaannnggg brah, ya got me trippin' at the sight o' the fine PIES 
Hard work, cooperation and brother hood at work. We are fortunate men. I bow down.


----------



## beachball (Apr 29, 2016)

AC/DC sez it bess...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2016)

The next round of assorted seedlings are growing strong out in the carport..


----------



## beachball (Apr 29, 2016)

I am feelin all the love my brother, Sheeeit, I am so fortunate as are we all here at RIU. We are in the midst of professionalism at its core. Straight Up, Yer the man. Bless ya


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Apr 29, 2016)

squash on the g


doublejj said:


> The next round of assorted seedlings are growing strong out in the carport..
> View attachment 3669442
> 
> View attachment 3669443
> ...


squash in the ground ??? horrible at plant id... taking a guess


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> squash on the g
> 
> squash in the ground ??? horrible at plant id... taking a guess


naw, just weeds growing up since I planted the seedlings.


----------



## beachball (Apr 29, 2016)

HEADPHONES ON ,TURN IT UP


----------



## papapayne (Apr 30, 2016)

looking epic as always!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 30, 2016)

Rubys not done yet im still fighting
Rip it up jj pc n crew much admiration to you trippers for the stuff you do that you can call a living..if only......


----------



## TWS (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 30, 2016)

So I just got the ok I was going to try to flower out about 15 plants in 20 by 10 greenhouse on June 1 I have to ok to just grow 20 fore full season in back yard what one would be better don't have room for both


----------



## beachball (Apr 30, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> So I just got the ok I was going to try to flower out about 15 plants in 20 by 10 greenhouse on June 1 I have to ok to just grow 20 fore full season in back yard what one would be better don't have room for both


Tough decision ..
Perhaps use what's established? Anybody care to add?


----------



## TWS (Apr 30, 2016)

Full season and more room


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Full season and more room


I was thinking full season to have about 30 by 40 area I can use I have some sour d plants and headband that I can use I do have one spot that I proble could put the 10 by 20 green house and try to flower out 16 sour diesil that are 3 feet tall right and almost 3 feet wide not sure if I would get anoth yield off theme for everything else I have going to mess with it


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 30, 2016)

TWS said:


>


When growing a lot of plants do you guys trim wet or dry


----------



## beachball (Apr 30, 2016)

Firstly, I am not a pro but...once you've determined they are ready to cut leave a small branch at the base of the cola to serve as a hanger. Hang and expose to flowing air the colas so they begin the drying process. Hog wire is a great hanging device, string or rope will work, dowels too. Here is where I maybe going off the rails a bit. I begin trimming as soon as its all hung. Place the freshly trimmed buds in a receptacle that will allow air to flow through it, you may want to get a dehumidifier and fans. How many is determined by the mass you have acquired and how soon you want them dried and numerous other factors. Always turn your buds while in the receptacle to evenly dry them. I am sure there is a cut off point as to when they are at perfection. That may take a device to determine or good old know how by squeezing the bud , trying it out, that's always fun. Avoid MOLD by making damn sure the buds are dry. If some are the least bit moist you will run the risk of mold when bagged by comingling damp with dry. That's all I got. Good luck.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 30, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> When growing a lot of plants do you guys trim wet or dry


Always wet


----------



## fumble (Apr 30, 2016)

Always dry for me...can't stand wet trimming. But if that's the job that's the job


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 30, 2016)

And I wet trim everything cuz I hate hate.hate dry trimming. IMO it's all personal preference. Lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 30, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> When growing a lot of plants do you guys trim wet or dry


Trim? What is this you speak of? 

I have always wet trimmed. But if my patches do halfway decent, I will be doing some dry trimming. These two hands are all I have.


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 30, 2016)

Heres a pick of my lil guy hes a bad lil fucker


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 30, 2016)

I seen you guys were talking about dogs on page 7 of this thread figured i would show pic of my lil guy hes almost a year


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 30, 2016)

chuckie86 said:


> I seen you guys were talking about dogs on page 7 of this thread figured i would show pic of my lil guy hes almost a year


We all dog lovers chuckie gday to your bad lil fucker from my angel whos worst weapon is her farts ....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 30, 2016)

chuckie86 said:


> Heres a pick of my lil guyView attachment 3670135 hes a bad lil fucker


Looks like he could get into some shit


----------



## TWS (Apr 30, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> When growing a lot of plants do you guys trim wet or dry


Dry. There is no way to trim over ten pounds wet in a timely manor without a machine.
Dry trimming is easer and allows you to do it as needed and is curing while waiting. 
It all so will slow down the drying process and give you a better cure.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Dry. There is no way to trim over ten pounds wet in a timely manor without a machine.
> Dry trimming is easer and allows you to do it as needed and is curing while waiting.
> It all so will slow down the drying process and give you a better cure.


You think 


TWS said:


> Dry. There is no way to trim over ten pounds wet in a timely manor without a machine.
> Dry trimming is easer and allows you to do it as needed and is curing while waiting.
> It all so will slow down the drying process and give you a better cure.


would a trim machine be ok to use if you were trimming like 70 plants just two people


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 30, 2016)

Yea he gets into trouble all the time thats y i took pic of him in cage everytime hes bad he gets 5 mins or more in timeout


----------



## fandango (Apr 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The next round of assorted seedlings are growing strong out in the carport..
> View attachment 3669442
> 
> View attachment 3669443
> ...



Master Veg man...


----------



## nuggs (Apr 30, 2016)

both! twister double barrel !


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2016)

we had a shipping container delivered to hang & dry in, & we were very pleased with the end product that came out of our TrimPal dry trimmer...


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 1, 2016)

You have pics what it look like after it trimmed 


doublejj said:


> we had a shipping container delivered to hang & dry in, & we were very pleased with the end product that came out of our TrimPal dry trimmer...
> View attachment 3670253
> 
> View attachment 3670254


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> You have pics what it look like after it trimmed


All the trim falls thru into the tub....


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we had a shipping container delivered to hang & dry in, & we were very pleased with the end product that came out of our TrimPal dry trimmer...
> View attachment 3670253
> 
> View attachment 3670254


Hell, let me sleep in there and will trim for free


----------



## Smidge34 (May 1, 2016)

Ever since I went to dry trimming everybody says my bud smells and tastes better. Works for me.


----------



## northeastmarco (May 1, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Ever since I went to dry trimming everybody says my bud smells and tastes better. Works for me.


Same for me,gonna stick to dry trimming.


----------



## mushroom head (May 1, 2016)

Hmm maybe I should try dry trimming this year..


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 1, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hmm maybe I should try dry trimming this year..


Think the next batch will do same and see how it is. Makes sense


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

Make 3.
I never dry trim will see wat the difference is one day i guess


----------



## TWS (May 1, 2016)

It's actually easer when you get use to it . Scissors don't get gummed up quite as fast and alot of times you can just pull the sugar leaf with your fingers and don't need scissors.


----------



## 757growin (May 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> It's actually easer when you get use to it . Scissors don't get gummed up quite as fast and alot of times you can just pull the sugar leaf with your fingers and don't need scissors.


And your trim bin fills with kief way faster.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 1, 2016)

I usually try to snip as many fan leaves as I can as I'm hanging them up, then I do a full trim once dry


----------



## fumble (May 1, 2016)

same here @CA MTN MAN ...I pre-trim by getting all the fans and any big stems then hang to dry. From there it goes into bins to be trimmed when I can get to it. Then when I do trim, it is already cured and ready to jar, plus nothing but good sugar trim to work with later...no fans and stems getting in my butter and wasting space.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 1, 2016)

I've ALWAYS been a "fresh" wet trimmer. I'm talking take a few branches from a growing plant, trim them up, then grab a few more branches, trim them until the plant is done. I HATE trimming day old wet weed, fuck that.
I think this will change this year due to shitty help. This season I'll big leaf the plant, dry, cure, then final trim during the winter/spring.
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (May 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> All the trim falls thru into the tub....
> 
> View attachment 3670345
> 
> ...


I seen on their site they have a kief catcher attachment. Did you guys get that also? Any good if so? Those flowers look bomb coming out and 4 pounds an hour sounds perferct.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 1, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I've ALWAYS been a "fresh" wet trimmer. I'm talking take a few branches from a growing plant, trim them up, then grab a few more branches, trim them until the plant is done. I HATE trimming day old wet weed, fuck that.
> 
> TMB-


This is how I did it last fall. Of coarse with 12 small to middling plants, I had MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH less to trim.


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> I seen on their site they have a kief catcher attachment. Did you guys get that also? Any good if so? Those flowers look bomb coming out and 4 pounds an hour sounds perferct.


that's great 757, I think we will be buying one of those kief tumblers, i'll let you know......


----------



## 757growin (May 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that's great 757, I think we will be buying one of those kief tumblers, i'll let you know......


I got permission to get the 4 pound set up with keifer. Not till i need it in the fall though. I'm thinking I'll press the kief for myself and dump the trim on the market. Lols. Sick set up they got. Thanks for showing all of us.


----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> I got permission to get the 4 pound set up with keifer. Not till i need it in the fall though. I'm thinking I'll press the kief for myself and dump the trim on the market. Lols. Sick set up they got. Thanks for showing all of us.


Fuck ya, I am thinking of picking one up to. Cost sounded like a lot, but when thinking about how much I paid out to trimmers last year, and how much I will this year, seems like it would pay for itself pretty quick. Nice to not need to hire out people to, less chances for sticky fingers to.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Fuck ya, I am thinking of picking one up to. Cost sounded like a lot, but when thinking about how much I paid out to trimmers last year, and how much I will this year, seems like it would pay for itself pretty quick. Nice to not need to hire out people to, less chances for sticky fingers to.


in my exp on a lot smaller scale of course ppl will still fit a bud or 2 in their pockets on the way out even when being paid cash or buds to trim...nature of the beast takes ppl you can really trust to do a gd job and not think they are owed more even after they have agreed to a price to be paid to trim ...sad fact of life


----------



## TWS (May 1, 2016)

That's why you have your trimmers trim naked. You ever see a gal who looks like sassquatch but smells like petulie. Lol


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> *That's why you have your trimmers trim naked.* You ever see a gal who looks like sassquatch but smells like petulie. Lol


You may have just talked yourself out of a trimming job.....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's why you have your trimmers trim naked. You ever see a gal who looks like sassquatch but smells like petulie. Lol


bullshit that's for packing n cutting powder man I see Hollywood movies ya know...who trims weed naked ffs ? ppls flaps would stick together


----------



## TWS (May 1, 2016)

Well at least I will get out of trimming . Lol


----------



## TWS (May 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You may have just talked yourself out of a trimming job.....


That's a whole other end of the spectrum . Lol


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's a whole other end of the spectrum . Lol


did you guys get the post holes dug?...


----------



## TWS (May 1, 2016)

Yepp. We had a really good post hole digger driver.
One side was done in like 20 mins. The other side took 3 hours and a couple didn't hit home . You guys scored a home run.


----------



## mofoo (May 2, 2016)

looking great boss man...


----------



## beachball (May 3, 2016)

Attention Lone Oak bros! Anyone interested in seeing what Coachella has to offer besides access to desert hot springs, date palms, the infamous Salton Sea, and a host of crazed baby boomers go here
Attention, Baby Boomers: This Is the Rock Concert for You

http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/music/bob-dylan-paul-mccartney-rolling-stones-headline-deserttrip-mega-concert-n567051


----------



## beachball (May 3, 2016)

Also see what Baja California looks like without going to Mexico. Know what Low Deserts mean, Petroglyphs, 10,000 year old foot trails that once followed the shore line of an ancient sea, still used today. Go over 180 + feet below sea level. Observe Pre-Columbian fish traps and fossilized clam beds by the square mile. Home of Desert Big Horn. An interesting place in fall, winter and earliest spring. Gates of Hell afterwards
Oh, and the Slabs, as seen in the movie Into the Wild. Aint no law there but never had a problem either so there you go...


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2016)

The seedlings in the carport are 12"-18" tall now & starting to show sex....


----------



## beachball (May 3, 2016)

Nice big beautiful girls...some great work there...and Fox Farms, great folks up there in Humboldt. I am Working on making a very old dream a reality...never soon enough but what is supposed to happen will, eventually.


----------



## beachball (May 3, 2016)

Making me kinda drool right there LOL


----------



## TWS (May 4, 2016)

beachball said:


> Also see what Baja California looks like without going to Mexico. Know what Low Deserts mean, Petroglyphs, 10,000 year old foot trails that once followed the shore line of an ancient sea, still used today. Go over 180 + feet below sea level. Observe Pre-Columbian fish traps and fossilized clam beds by the square mile. Home of Desert Big Horn. An interesting place in fall, winter and earliest spring. Gates of Hell afterwards
> Oh, and the Slabs, as seen in the movie Into the Wild. Aint no law there but never had a problem either so there you go...


I know them there hills well.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> I know them there hills well.


They let you back finally


----------



## papapayne (May 4, 2016)

They are looking perfect and happy there doublejj. On point as always.

Stay free stay high

Papa


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

The crew should have the 2nd greenhouse moved in a couple of days & then I will be hauling these plants up to their new home. They have the ground post all cemented in & are putting up the rafters now...


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

Started harvesting the spring crop:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beachball (May 4, 2016)

Fookin


Mohican said:


> Started harvesting the spring crop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That makes my friggen day. Goodonya amigomio


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

The crew tells me they have the shell for the greenhouse up...but I won't be able to go up to see it for a couple of days...They say it's hella tall. It's now 3' taller than this.


----------



## beachball (May 4, 2016)

Woot! Sahweet, room for branch room for root, mega harvest...


----------



## beachball (May 4, 2016)

Some Blooze! For your musical considerations after a hard days work.


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2016)

Kept waiting for the intro to end! Seven and a half minute solo!

I need the blues today.


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2016)

Getting ready to grow some redwood trees JJ?!


----------



## getawaymountain (May 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew should have the 2nd greenhouse moved in a couple of days & then I will be hauling these plants up to their new home. They have the ground post all cemented in & are putting up the rafters now...
> View attachment 3673358


have a great season djj and crew


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)

http://berkeleycharterboats.com/fishing-report/


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> http://berkeleycharterboats.com/fishing-report/


Might have to think about any early salmon trip on the El Dorado..King Salmon Yum!


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2016)

I may come up tomorrow TW...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew tells me they have the shell for the greenhouse up...but I won't be able to go up to see it for a couple of days...They say it's hella tall. It's now 3' taller than this.
> View attachment 3673729


Next season will be installation of Catwalks!


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I may come up tomorrow TW...


I'll try to see ya if not raining . We get our green house today finally. 
Might be a little early for the fishy but at least the season is open .


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Next season will be installation of Catwalks!


Uhhhhhhh it's really really tall. Lol 
Was talking to the guys about running trellis all the way across at the 12 ft mark. Lol


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

Been trying to catch this guy in the lense . This is the best I have gotten so far. He's here everyday and is really Fing big . He's got his little clan of hens and nest down the hill in the trees .
I have never seen a male . He is quite magnificent when he puts his tail out and has about a 14" beard . He's an easy 20# bird .


----------



## 757growin (May 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Been trying to catch this guy in the lense . This is the best I have gotten so far. He's here everyday and is really Fing big . He's got his little clan of hens and nest down the hill in the trees .
> I have never seen a male . He is quite magnificent when he puts his tail out and has about a 14" beard . He's an easy 20# bird .
> 
> View attachment 3674867


Nice bro. My kids like chasing them off at one of our county parks here. They really became used to humans there. Really kind of weird..


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> Nice bro. My kids like chasing them off at one of our county parks here. They really became used to humans there. Really kind of weird..


I won't say what comes to mind but it's a little to easy to say you got a trophy bird . Lol


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

I won't come up today, too wet & muddy. Maybe Sat or Sun


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Uhhhhhhh it's really really tall. Lol
> Was talking to the guys about running trellis all the way across at the 12 ft mark. Lol


Show me the way! Ive been talking about a big ass scrog inside a GH hahaha. Awesome shit!


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

Are you up at the Ranch TWS?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Been trying to catch this guy in the lense . This is the best I have gotten so far. He's here everyday and is really Fing big . He's got his little clan of hens and nest down the hill in the trees .
> I have never seen a male . He is quite magnificent when he puts his tail out and has about a 14" beard . He's an easy 20# bird .
> 
> View attachment 3674867


I woke to gobblers gobbling at the camp this morning. Then I saw a hen crossing the road when I was driving out. She was too fast for me to get a picture.

I've heard them the last two or three times I camped. Just after daylight, but before sunrise.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Are you up at the Ranch TWS?


TWS is our neighbor for the season, he's working on our neighbors farm.


----------



## 757growin (May 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Are you up at the Ranch TWS?


I think it's considered a farm unless they are raising livestock?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think it's considered a farm unless they are raising livestock?


And sometimes even if. I raised cows all my life. We called ourselves cattle farmers.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

I've seen livestock!


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

TWS wants to be a big rock star.....


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

Nice! Me too!

Instead I am doing this:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nice! Me too!
> 
> Instead I am doing this:
> 
> ...


I love bean shelling time.


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2016)

Nice music the BB. Thanks!


----------



## beachball (May 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Nice music the BB. Thanks!


You may find this in context I appreciate this mans work. Mr. Leo Kotke


----------



## ky man (May 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Been trying to catch this guy in the lense . This is the best I have gotten so far. He's here everyday and is really Fing big . He's got his little clan of hens and nest down the hill in the trees .
> I have never seen a male . He is quite magnificent when he puts his tail out and has about a 14" beard . He's an easy 20# bird .
> 
> View attachment 3674867


that's what we call dinner here..ky


----------



## ky man (May 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nice! Me too!
> 
> Instead I am doing this:
> 
> ...


mo that's a great job to have if only it was every day job.LOL


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Been trying to catch this guy in the lense . This is the best I have gotten so far. He's here everyday and is really Fing big . He's got his little clan of hens and nest down the hill in the trees .
> I have never seen a male . He is quite magnificent when he puts his tail out and has about a 14" beard . He's an easy 20# bird .
> 
> View attachment 3674867


Fried in peanut oil, umm ummm ummm. That would be a dead turkey


----------



## ky man (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew tells me they have the shell for the greenhouse up...but I won't be able to go up to see it for a couple of days...They say it's hella tall. It's now 3' taller than this.
> View attachment 3673729


jj when ky, gos legal that is and will be my dream green house.Onley thing is I will wount 12 of them and hire the work out and that way I can just be the boos and cook for the hired help..happy growing to you this season your the man..ky


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> TWS wants to be a big rock star.....


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

I blame it on my ADD.....


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 7, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2016)

Ludacris Telsa..


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


Holy shit ! Ruby posted some rap .


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Ludacris Telsa..
> View attachment 3675366


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2016)

who do you love?....


----------



## beachball (May 8, 2016)

Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms at RIU. May your day be Blessed with good things.


----------



## mr.bernit (May 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> Nice bro. My kids like chasing them off at one of our county parks here. They really became used to humans there. Really kind of weird..


Ive seen flocks in Davis, right in the middle of town in peoples front lawns...one of them had an arrow through his body for weeks until they caught it and removed it. It even came out in the news. But yeah wild turkeys in Downtown Davis is becoming a normal thing now


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

Let the people get highhhhhhhh


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

Damn check him out


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

4 year daughter old bobbing her head to that in the shower this morning. I had to laugh


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

Woof woof jj n pc


----------



## beachball (May 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Woof woof jj n pc
> View attachment 3677499


Such a beautiful countenance! Nice Mug. Love Dogs if I need another friend, I will adopt a dog. Have 3 Weiner dogs already so I am surrounded by a bunch of hounds full devotion. Ya, they bark, like any other dog, sure.Never met a disloyal Weiner dog, since back in 62. And that's a long Fricken time to have doxies.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

beachball said:


> Such a beautiful countenance! Nice Mug. Love Dogs if I need another friend, I will adopt a dog. Have 3 Weiner dogs already so I am surrounded by a bunch of hounds full devotion. Ya, they bark, like any other dog, sure.Never met a disloyal Weiner dog, since back in 62. And that's a long Fricken time to have doxies.


Grew up with dachsunds around. They were the inside the house dogs . The other pack lived outside


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

Aye she's a pretty girl Ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

Thanks beachball dogs are really a mans best friend for sure..
And VN shes my everything man treat her like a queen and she returns the karma ten fold


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 9, 2016)

beachball said:


> Such a beautiful countenance! Nice Mug. Love Dogs if I need another friend, I will adopt a dog. Have 3 Weiner dogs already so I am surrounded by a bunch of hounds full devotion. Ya, they bark, like any other dog, sure.Never met a disloyal Weiner dog, since back in 62. And that's a long Fricken time to have doxies.


The BIL breeds Redbone Coon Hounds. His best bitch messed around and got covered by the neighbor's White English Bull. The pups are coming today, six so far. Sister is advertising them as Red Bulls.

When given lemons. . . . .


----------



## beachball (May 9, 2016)

Exactly...had a miniature smooth hair black and tan lived inside, her lover, Bob, was a Basset hound who adopted us. I found him on my porch on a Sunday morning while I was cooking Bacon. He was emaciated. Needed help. Loved Bob, he found a home with us until he departed this plane. Bob and Sugar could never " hook up" as it was physiologically impossible. But he would give it his best shot which generally found its way to her noggin if ya get my drift....lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thanks beachball dogs are really a mans best friend for sure..
> And VN shes my everything man treat her like a queen and she returns the karma ten fold


When I lost my dog 5 years ago I told my wife and her mom/pop (though they had no idea what I was fucking saying) that the dog meant more to me than any person ever would, and with the exception of my kids, I meant that. Dogs have the ability to project a calmness that no human could ever do......


----------



## beachball (May 9, 2016)

That's why I have them I am a proud pack member... Dig what you say, thanks.


----------



## partlycloudy (May 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Woof woof jj n pc
> View attachment 3677499


Such beauty 

Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Woof woof jj n pc
> View attachment 3677499


Sages would love to hang out with cali 

Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> When I lost my dog 5 years ago I told my wife and her mom/pop (though they had no idea what I was fucking saying) that the dog meant more to me than any person ever would, and with the exception of my kids, I meant that. Dogs have the ability to project a calmness that no human could ever do......


my wife said the other day our cali has saved me from being down for to long at any one time..shes a blessing we are already talking getting another one so cali can be her mum..pretty sure she will keep the California connection going and be called poppy or something Californian related...


----------



## beachball (May 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> When I lost my dog 5 years ago I told my wife and her mom/pop (though they had no idea what I was fucking saying) that the dog meant more to me than any person ever would, and with the exception of my kids, I meant that. Dogs have the ability to project a calmness that no human could ever do......


My friend lost his Rhodesian Ridgeback to cancer, what a great breed. Leo was too cool. When it came to visiting them with my pack of wieners, Leo would leave the room, seeking Sanctuary from a marauding pack of doxies. Very calm, very cool. Great dog at 130 lbs.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Sages would love to hang out with cali
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


they certainly would pc..you still off the cigarettes mate?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

love these dog stories thanks for sharing


----------



## partlycloudy (May 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> they certainly would pc..you still off the cigarettes mate?


Yep smoke free and loving it 

Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Yep smoke free and loving it
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


awesome work man..more energy than you thought possible to put into this years adventure with jj I bet


----------



## beachball (May 9, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Sages would love to hang out with cali
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


Good Dog! A nice looking one at that.


----------



## beachball (May 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> my wife said the other day our cali has saved me from being down for to long at any one time..shes a blessing we are already talking getting another one so cali can be her mum..pretty sure she will keep the California connection going and be called poppy or something Californian related...


Something to be said regarding dogs and healing, uncanny to be sure. So a Cali connection name...a Garibaldi is the state fish...a huge vegetarian sea going gold fish is what it really is...shows up nicely against golden kelp forests where it hangs out. Goldy?...Sierra? The list can grow...


----------



## beachball (May 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> awesome work man..more energy than you thought possible to put into this years adventure with jj I bet


Food tastes better, fresh air is fresher, herb effects better without the carbon monoxide and all...best buzz is a clean buzz, love the VAPE tek now.


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> When I lost my dog 5 years ago I told my wife and her mom/pop (though they had no idea what I was fucking saying) that the dog meant more to me than any person ever would, and with the exception of my kids, I meant that. Dogs have the ability to project a calmness that no human could ever do......


And they give true loyalty better than most humans


----------



## partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

beachball said:


> Food tastes better, fresh air is fresher, herb effects better without the carbon monoxide and all...best buzz is a clean buzz, love the VAPE tek now.


Everything taste better now I'm pretty sure the pills I've been taking for the blastomycosis can actually do there job and rid my lungs of infection finally too. I definitely noticed a increase in the blood flow my fingers and toes don't freeze when it's 70 degrees out anymore 

Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

The crew is stretching the cover on the "Eiffel Tower" Greenhouse today, I'll snap some pictures next time, I should be able to move these seedlings within the week....


----------



## fandango (May 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew is stretching the cover on the "Eiffel Tower" Greenhouse today, I'll snap some pictures next time, I should be able to move these seedlings within the week....
> View attachment 3679154
> 
> View attachment 3679155



Bad ass Club


----------



## 757growin (May 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew is stretching the cover on the "Eiffel Tower" Greenhouse today, I'll snap some pictures next time, I should be able to move these seedlings within the week....
> View attachment 3679154
> 
> View attachment 3679155


Bet that cover is heavy too! That's I sweet glass greenhouse.


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2016)

Had to transplant my seedlings:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 757growin (May 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> Bet that cover is heavy too! That's I sweet glass greenhouse.


If anybody makes it to Gilroy gardens they have a nice glass greenhouse. Has twodifferent amusement rides go through it. I was blown away. That pic reminds me of it.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 11, 2016)

I used to love to go to that place when it was bonfanta gardens ... Haven't been there since they changed names


----------



## beachball (May 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Had to transplant my seedlings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Yer work bro, NICE!


----------



## beachball (May 11, 2016)

Kickin some farming ass, yeah?


----------



## getawaymountain (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew is stretching the cover on the "Eiffel Tower" Greenhouse today, I'll snap some pictures next time, I should be able to move these seedlings within the week....
> View attachment 3679154
> 
> View attachment 3679155


plants are looking good djj bet ya cant wait to get them into the new greenhouse good luck to you & crew this season


----------



## mr.bernit (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew is stretching the cover on the "Eiffel Tower" Greenhouse today, I'll snap some pictures next time, I should be able to move these seedlings within the week....
> View attachment 3679154
> 
> View attachment 3679155


Beautiful looking plants you got there JJ! Are you planning on topping them or are you going to leave them as is?? Have you sprayed anything on them since they sprouted ,like for bugs,mites, etc.??


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

mr.bernit said:


> Beautiful looking plants you got there JJ! Are you planning on topping them or are you going to leave them as is?? Have you sprayed anything on them since they sprouted ,like for bugs,mites, etc.??


Ihave not topped them yet, waiting for all to show sex. I have dusted them with DE & fogged them with bug spray a couple times, they are ready to go.


----------



## thumper60 (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Ihave not topped them yet, waiting for all to show sex. I have dusted them with DE & fogged them with bug spray a couple times, they are ready to go.


I use abit of de in my soil,have u had any problems with burnig leave,s in the sun? thanks


----------



## beachball (May 12, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Everything taste better now I'm pretty sure the pills I've been taking for the blastomycosis can actually do there job and rid my lungs of infection finally too. I definitely noticed a increase in the blood flow my fingers and toes don't freeze when it's 70 degrees out anymore
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


Man, I hope it all goes better for you soon. I have scars on both lungs from pneumonia and ever since then my chest would burn when on extended runs and playing high school basketball would really hurt. I hope all goes better for you with the meds.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> I use abit of de in my soil,have u had any problems with burnig leave,s in the sun? thanks


DE is a powder. I blow it on & leave it for a day & wash it off. It has done it's job & killed everything by then.


----------



## beachball (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> DE is a powder. I blow it on & leave it for a day & wash it off. It has done it's job & killed everything by then.
> View attachment 3679864
> View attachment 3679865
> View attachment 3679866


Cannot wait to see the bigger, better, higher green house. Proly look like you could put the Hindenberg inside lol


----------



## thumper60 (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> DE is a powder. I blow it on & leave it for a day & wash it off. It has done it's job & killed everything by then.
> View attachment 3679864
> View attachment 3679865
> View attachment 3679866


very nice u are a pro.thanks


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2016)

Do you use DE up at the farm?


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Do you use DE up at the farm?


yes, but more in & around the greenhouses, not on the plants.


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2016)

How is the grass filling in on the farm?


----------



## 757growin (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> DE is a powder. I blow it on & leave it for a day & wash it off. It has done it's job & killed everything by then.
> View attachment 3679864
> View attachment 3679865
> View attachment 3679866


Spread some yesterday with my solo cup and wind. Was trying to discourage a bee swarm on my property. Stuff does work. My strawberry beds are the best I've ever had and pest free as can be . Used no other pest measures


----------



## mr.bernit (May 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> Spread some yesterday with my solo cup and wind. Was trying to discourage a bee swarm on my property. Stuff does work. My strawberry beds are the best I've ever had and pest free as can be . Used no other pest measures


Any reccomended brand? I def need to try it out, living in a farm has its ups and downs, and one downside are spiders and bugs pests everywhere.


----------



## 757growin (May 12, 2016)

mr.bernit said:


> Any reccomended brand? I def need to try it out, living in a farm has its ups and downs, and one downside are spiders and bugs pests everywhere.


Sorry its upside down.lol. it's called red lake earth. Got it from the farm and tractor supply store. 40lb bag for 17 bucks. Took care of my red ant problems as well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)




----------



## SomeGuy (May 13, 2016)

This is a good one! I like rebolution
"We smoke marijuana we get so high, like birds in sky we fly". Love that one too!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> This is a good one! I like rebolution
> "We smoke marijuana we get so high, like birds in sky we fly". Love that one too!


Yeah whole album is pretty cool. Just found that


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 14, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


I have to dedicate that one to the crew...


----------



## East Hawaii (May 15, 2016)

Aloha JJ Nice to see you still going after it. Take care. It has been so long since I have ben here I feel like a FNG. lol See ya


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

Hello neighbor .


----------



## mushroom head (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hello neighbor .
> View attachment 3683120


Kick ass pic man!


----------



## treemansbuds (May 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Seen Oingo Boingo in the bay area, frying my ass off, the same night the East Oakland hills Firestorm in 1991. After the first set Danny Elfman started talking about the fire, we were like "what fire"? After the concert we got the news about the fire. BTW, Oingo Boingo was a great group to see live.
TMB-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oakland_firestorm_of_1991


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Kick ass pic man!


That's one of the crews new hatchlings . He's tiny.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's one of the crews new hatchlings . He's tiny.


I'm coming up today, swing by our place later...


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 16, 2016)

Yall are from GV right ??you know brothers Brandon and jake ?


----------



## treemansbuds (May 16, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Yall are from GV right ??you know brothers Brandon and jake ?


I did know Darryl, and his other brother Darryl, but not Brandon or Jake.
TMB-


----------



## fumble (May 16, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> Sages would love to hang out with cali
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


is that new stitches PC? what happened?


----------



## adower (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


Yah! Eric the singer is my buddy!


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2016)

fumble said:


> is that new stitches PC? what happened?


Sage had surgery again. On her back leg this time..she's doing better now


----------



## ky man (May 16, 2016)

JJ..I cought 30 trout today 12-14 inches long but they will be good eating.If you lived closer to me we would eat them and grin..take care all you good people and grow some big plants for I love looking at your grows so please keep posting picters..ky


----------



## getawaymountain (May 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sage had surgery again. On her back leg this time..she's doing better now


that's good she ok I like that dog


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2016)

This one is for the boss....


----------



## beachball (May 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This one is for the boss....


Awww DUDE! Great VID brother, I swear he blew by Check Point Cody, and kept on bookin, loved every minute of that. Brought back some fine Vagabundos Del Mar memories...so cool.
BOOJAMS brah!


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2016)

I finally delivered the seedlings out to the farm today & got my first look at the new greenhouse .....it's ah big....like 20'...


----------



## getawaymountain (May 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I finally delivered the seedlings out to the farm today & got my first look at the new greenhouse .....it's ah big....like 20'...
> View attachment 3683713


there ya go djj nice to have some head room lol fill it up haha


----------



## beachball (May 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I finally delivered the seedlings out to the farm today & got my first look at the new greenhouse .....it's ah big....like 20'...
> View attachment 3683713


AWESOMENESS! Goin BIGGER!


----------



## beachball (May 16, 2016)

BOING


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2016)

I went by to see what the neighbors were up too. They were hard at work building a new greenhouse next to the old one. It was good to see old friends.


----------



## beachball (May 16, 2016)

Woohoo! Sweet!


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2016)

The crew will be filling smart pots in the BIG greenhouse for the next couple days. In the mean time the seedlings will spend a few days in the other greenhouse...


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew will be filling smart pots in the BIG greenhouse for the next couple days. In the mean time the seedlings will spend a few days in the other greenhouse...
> View attachment 3683722


Awesome guys!


----------



## beachball (May 16, 2016)

Dang! IMPRESSIVE as all get out, dream comes to a reality right there...legendary ...I bow down


----------



## beachball (May 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew will be filling smart pots in the BIG greenhouse for the next couple days. In the mean time the seedlings will spend a few days in the other greenhouse...
> View attachment 3683722


Mix your own soil or fully amended and delivered local?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

beachball said:


> Mix your own soil or fully amended and delivered local?


amended & recycled


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2016)

All water lines will be buried this season......crew's new toy, a trencher.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2016)

We have a bunch of soil we are going to re-use & amend, but we will still have to buy some. I think we figured $9,000 for new soil today...


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We have a bunch of soil we are going to re-use & amend, but we will still have to buy some. I think we figured $9,000 for new soil today...


You guys making any castings up there? Good "investment" imo. Compost goes a long way too....


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You guys making any castings up there? Good "investment" imo. Compost goes a long way too....


I make one everyday .


----------



## nuggs (May 16, 2016)

looks like WOW ! great work guys!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> I make one everyday .


Except tws casting are NOT good for soil. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> I make one everyday .


Good to know you drop the kids at the pool daily @TWS


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 16, 2016)

Wow! Living the dream!


----------



## nuggs (May 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Except tws casting are NOT good for soil. Lol


that's debatable! sometimes it's ok to mix organic's and salts !


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> I make one everyday .


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

Scatman.......ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

Yo TWS I need to do something bout the high times mags I cant subscribe anywhere ..would you be willing to subscribe if I pay the subscription you read them first and post 6 issues at a time..ill pay postage as well of course.Realise your flat out now in grow season but maybe someone else would do it for you?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

26 squid today....gonna be doing some crumbed calamari while sucking down some beers for tea aussie style


----------



## partlycloudy (May 16, 2016)

fumble said:


> is that new stitches PC? what happened?


She had a acl surgery on one leg she needs the other leg done yet but she is getting better she spends a lot more time hanging out at her favorite lizard hunting spots most of the day again now

Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo TWS I need to do something bout the high times mags I cant subscribe anywhere ..would you be willing to subscribe if I pay the subscription you read them first and post 6 issues at a time..ill pay postage as well of course.Realise your flat out now in grow season but maybe someone else would do it for you?


I've been saving you some savage Henry magazines and I think I have a couple hight times set aside too I will see if I can get those on there way to you some time soon 

Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 26 squid today....gonna be doing some crumbed calamari while sucking down some beers for tea aussie style


Wish I was there and yes . Remind me in a email .kinda high and tired to remember to re read your post.


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo TWS I need to do something bout the high times mags I cant subscribe anywhere ..would you be willing to subscribe if I pay the subscription you read them first and post 6 issues at a time..ill pay postage as well of course.Realise your flat out now in grow season but maybe someone else would do it for you?


I probably won't even read them but yes we can figure something out . 
Want some sticky Hustler mags ?


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good to know you drop the kids at the pool daily @TWS


And oh what a castings ! 
When you have to break out the pluger to getter down that shit was composted . 
Lol
Wish I was in the tropics.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> And oh what a castings !
> When you have to break out the pluger to getter down that shit was composted .
> Lol
> Wish I was in the tropics.


You are welcome to visit anytime! Carry yo ass. Dr Who is pregnant with a shitload of healthy beans, happy days


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You are welcome to visit anytime! Carry yo ass. Dr Who is pregnant with a shitload of healthy beans, happy days


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

partlycloudy said:


> I've been saving you some savage Henry magazines and I think I have a couple hight times set aside too I will see if I can get those on there way to you some time soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


even back issues years old id still read read pc ..your a gd bloke mate I need to return the favour or at least pay for postage brother its not cheap to aust..please let me know if theres something I can send you


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> I probably won't even read them but yes we can figure something out .
> Want some sticky Hustler mags ?


you still read porn?fuck that I just go to the loo and put the chaterbate website on my phone if I wanna rub one out or choke the chook


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> you still read porn?fuck that I just go to the loo and put the chaterbate website on my phone if I wanna rub one out or choke the chook


pornhub.com


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> pornhub.com


xxnx


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

zoophilia


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

snakesworld


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

Waking up in the US soon with a bunch of porn site links on the thread, ha ha ha ha


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 17, 2016)

Haha you crazy Aussies


----------



## partlycloudy (May 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> even back issues years old id still read read pc ..your a gd bloke mate I need to return the favour or at least pay for postage brother its not cheap to aust..please let me know if theres something I can send you


Sage says she wants a little kangaroo 

Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

I bet she'd like a koala bear too.


----------



## partlycloudy (May 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I bet she'd like a koala bear too.


Heck yeah she would

Sent from my SM-T377V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2016)

I still have 2doz assorted clones from the BBQ that i'm fattening up & prepping to go outside at the end of the month.
Sorry beachball, I'm gonna need to use these bro..


----------



## northeastmarco (May 17, 2016)

Hey double jj,did I miss the cherry pie harvest or it's not done yet.btw awesome new greenhouse.


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Hey double jj,did I miss the cherry pie harvest or it's not done yet.btw awesome new greenhouse.


It's hanging & drying. it's actually the same greenhouse we just moved it & raised it...


----------



## GreenThumby (May 17, 2016)

Looking good JJ. I noted that before you wrote that you top dress with rainbow. I was wondering if you still do this? I also bought some Maxsea 16-16-16 for veg and just looking for something to top dress with during flowering.


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2016)

GreenThumby said:


> Looking good JJ. I noted that before you wrote that you top dress with rainbow. I was wondering if you still do this? I also bought some Maxsea 16-16-16 for veg and just looking for something to top dress with during flowering.


the crew is amending with a bunch of stuff as they fill the pots, but I don't think they are top dressing with anything..


----------



## GreenThumby (May 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the crew is amending with a bunch of stuff as they fill the pots, but I don't think they are top dressing with anything..


okay, thanks. I just remember reading how you liked the rainbow blends in some of the past threads.
I'm just doing a FFOF and Espoma Organic potting mix with Espoma bio-tone (4-3-3) mixed in lightly, plan on watering during veg only once every two weeks or so with Maxsea (16-16-16). Once flowering starts, I'll switch over and water with the Bloom mix and top dress with Rainbow Bloom. I'll see how it works


----------



## codster25 (May 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> even back issues years old id still read read pc ..your a gd bloke mate I need to return the favour or at least pay for postage brother its not cheap to aust..please let me know if theres something I can send you


Hey Ruby, if all else fails You could always subscribe online, used to be able anyway.


----------



## codster25 (May 17, 2016)

Fucking Beautiful man!!! Always interesting to see what you guys are doing JJ.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

codster25 said:


> Hey Ruby, if all else fails You could always subscribe online, used to be able anyway.


yeah cheers mate I tried but it said only digital?ill look further into it tho thanks for the heads up mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Haha you crazy Aussies


just another transplanted American here, crazy fuckn Earthling more like


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> just another transplanted American here, crazy fuckn Earthling more like


Im just a blowfly hanging around a turd


----------



## ky man (May 18, 2016)

I got a question do any of you men use bat shit on your plants?I can get all I wount free so how is the best way to use it?IN TEAS IF SO HOW DO YOU MAKE IT?IF YOU ADD IT TO YOUR DIRT HOW MUCH YOU USE?Last year I used lots of it for the first time but would like to know the best ways to grow outdoor with bat shit.ky


----------



## ky man (May 18, 2016)

I use chicken shit also so how do you use it the best ways?i also use a lot of worm cassings.ky


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 20, 2016)

ky man said:


> I use chicken shit also so how do you use it the best ways?i also use a lot of worm cassings.ky


Back in the day when I used manure composts for economic rather than ecological reasons, I was always told by the old timers, that a coffee can of chicken manure is equal to 5 gallons of cow manure. I was using fresh shit back then, and would let it age in the ground over the winter. I have done a few "hot" mixes this year with equal amounts of chicken manure compost, cow manure compost and mushroom compost, along with the usual amendments. I haven't used any of it on my weed yet, but it's growing giant tomato plants.


----------



## fandango (May 20, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Back in the day when I used manure composts for economic rather than ecological reasons, I was always told by the old timers, that a coffee can of chicken manure is equal to 5 gallons of cow manure. I was using fresh shit back then, and would let it age in the ground over the winter. I have done a few "hot" mixes this year with equal amounts of chicken manure compost, cow manure compost and mushroom compost, along with the usual amendments. I haven't used any of it on my weed yet, but it's growing giant tomato plants.


Aged like a fine Wine


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2016)

I bubbled some organic Espoma. Smelled like baby shit, but grew a 15 foot tall sunflower.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I bubbled some organic Espoma. Smelled like baby shit, but grew a 15 foot tall sunflower.


I'm using a lot more of it in the garden than I am in the woods. In a 40 gallon soil mix, I add 4 cups each of the 4 kinds Espoma I have. That is in addition to 10 gallons of cow manure compost, and five each of chicken {or turkey} manure compost, mushroom compost, kitty littler, peat moss and two kinds of potting soil. This week I bought a big stack of High Cotton compost. Never heard of it before, but the price was right. In the one mix I have made since then, I added it in place of one bucket of Black Kow.

Here is one of my "little" Pruden's Purple tomatoes in the Espoma rich mix. My wife was supposed to take it to a friend a couple of three weeks ago. She forgot it, and it will no longer fit in her Prius. I had to pot up a real little one for the lady.


----------



## ky man (May 21, 2016)

looking good and thank you all,ky


----------



## fandango (May 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm using a lot more of it in the garden than I am in the woods. In a 40 gallon soil mix, I add 4 cups each of the 4 kinds Espoma I have. That is in addition to 10 gallons of cow manure compost, and five each of chicken {or turkey} manure compost, mushroom compost, kitty littler, peat moss and two kinds of potting soil. This week I bought a big stack of High Cotton compost. Never heard of it before, but the price was right. In the one mix I have made since then, I added it in place of one bucket of Black Kow.
> 
> Here is one of my "little" Pruden's Purple tomatoes in the Espoma rich mix. My wife was supposed to take it to a friend a couple of three weeks ago. She forgot it, and it will no longer fit in her Prius. I had to pot up a real little one for the lady.
> 
> View attachment 3687368


There seems to be more to life than growing only weed...shit I have so much weed around this farm,it would take me several years to smoke all of it...on the other hand I am going about growing some 12 foot sunflower hedge plants about 100 feet worth so the fence looks cool for my neighbors here in my hood


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 21, 2016)

fandango said:


> There seems to be more to life than growing only weed...shit I have so much weed around this farm,it would take me several years to smoke all of it...on the other hand I am going about growing some 12 foot sunflower hedge plants about 100 feet worth so the fence looks cool for my neighbors here in my hood


I don't have any extra weed, as I got such a late start last season my 12 girls were all pretty small. I bought a couple of Z's just so I didn't run out of my stuff before the tops started coming in. I'm down to just a few buds from my best three plants. I have been using it only for the ceremonial hits I take when planting. But with over 50 plants in the ground, and 25-30 holes yet to fill, if they go the distance, I should be good to go for a long while.

My garden and fruit tree orchard are so popular with the neighbors, I can't put my young sprouts in the garden for all day sun anymore. You just never know when someone will stop by for a tour. But no one asks me why I have so much potting soil


----------



## beachball (May 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I still have 2doz assorted clones from the BBQ that i'm fattening up & prepping to go outside at the end of the month.
> Sorry beachball, I'm gonna need to use these bro..
> 
> View attachment 3684154


Its all good, always another day. Refi is slow process, cannot build a fire under their asses so we must wait and you know good things happen for those who wait. Remaining positive. May have a line on Key Lime Pie clones over in the bay area. We certainly appreciate all your efforts, do not give up on us yet LOL


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2016)

beachball said:


> Its all good, always another day. Refi is slow process, cannot build a fire under their asses so we must wait and you know good things happen for those who wait. Remaining positive. May have a line on Key Lime Pie clones over in the bay area. We certainly appreciate all your efforts, do not give up on us yet LOL


Oh I can get you plenty of clones. I'm just going to need these plants that I have. You just work on getting a grow spot & we will fill it bro...


----------



## beachball (May 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Oh I can get you plenty of clones. I'm just going to need these plants that I have. You just work on getting a grow spot & we will fill it bro...


I remain Stoked! I bow down! Just awaiting funding, signed at least 10,000 docs seems like. Oh and I emailed you and Mrs JJ a link To "Check Points" wedding posted on Youtube by our friend , Photo Ken. As always you have come through and we are honored that you would help us. Thanks JJ... u-da man, brother.


----------



## beachball (May 23, 2016)

Will be bringing some limes from this 40+ year old tree that lives at the community garden where I lease a veggie garden spot. Bust out the Huradura, its Tequila Time.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 23, 2016)

beachball said:


> View attachment 3689068
> Will be bringing some limes from this 40+ year old tree that lives at the community garden where I lease a veggie garden spot. Bust out the Huradura, its Tequila Time.View attachment 3689073


Is that lime tree a seedling tree? If so, you can plant the seeds and get the same fruit. If not, you can root a cutting, or graft it on to some root stock. I'm buying some lime trees at Lowe's tomorrow {assuming they have some}. I have a few citrus trees, but we do get down in the teens once in a while, so it's a challenge finding the ones that will handle the cold.


----------



## beachball (May 23, 2016)

The old lime tree was no doubt Nursery stock. Her fruit when ripened turns yellow but her insides are lime green. It sits on what used to be a citrus farm, mostly lemons. The power utility bought the farm and placed high voltage pylons' on it. Then they leased it to the city for the local gardeners. It can get below freezing on occasion here, never in the 20's though, morning comes and we are right back up to the 60's by 10am. It gets plenty of full sun and water. She produces hundreds of pounds each year. So many they will rot on the ground. I gather the good ones, squeeze the juice out of them and freeze it. Good stuff.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Is that lime tree a seedling tree? If so, you can plant the seeds and get the same fruit. If not, you can root a cutting, or graft it on to some root stock. I'm buying some lime trees at Lowe's tomorrow {assuming they have some}. I have a few citrus trees, but we do get down in the teens once in a while, so it's a challenge finding the ones that will handle the cold.


this is interesting im hoping to this week or next take cuttings of some prime chilli plants and keep them growing if I can


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> this is interesting im hoping to this week or next take cuttings of some prime chilli plants and keep them growing if I can


I've got a few tomato cuts in my five gallon bucket rooter right now. I have Yellow Pear, Pruden's Purple and Cherub tomatoes. I've seen roots on a couple of them.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I've got a few tomato cuts in my five gallon bucket rooter right now. I have Yellow Pear, Pruden's Purple and Cherub tomatoes. I've seen roots on a couple of them.


I don't have a rooter or cloner but ill plant a couple straight into a light soil and also put some in water in glass jars etc to watch for roots..then in the T5 tent they can go


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I don't have a rooter or cloner but ill plant a couple straight into a light soil and also put some in water in glass jars etc to watch for roots..then in the T5 tent they can go


Mine is a fountain pump with a 360 sprinkler head in a five gallon bucket. I have six 3" holes in the lid to fit the net cups. I set the timer for 30 minutes on and 30 minutes off and let it run. But last year I floated my cuttings in cut down foam coffee cups in a aluminium roasting pan with a bubbler in the bottom. About half of them rooted.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

I would go with water in jars until you see roots. Change the water every 2-3 days. I have noticed that some herbs, like basil, root fast and easy as fuck straight into dirt but some take a little longer. Chilis should root fairly fast I think?


----------



## beachball (May 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Mine is a fountain pump with a 360 sprinkler head in a five gallon bucket. I have six 3" holes in the lid to fit the net cups. I set the timer for 30 minutes on and 30 minutes off and let it run. But last year I floated my cuttings in cut down foam coffee cups in a aluminium roasting pan with a bubbler in the bottom. About half of them rooted.


Ingenious! Learning a lot today. Thanks


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would go with water in jars until you see roots. Change the water every 2-3 days. I have noticed that some herbs, like basil, root fast and easy as fuck straight into dirt but some take a little longer. Chilis should root fairly fast I think?


hope so ..but my gut feeling is they wont cos superhots are so finicky...only one way to find out ay?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 23, 2016)

beachball said:


> Ingenious! Learning a lot today. Thanks


I can't take credit. I saw in on You Tube.


----------



## beachball (May 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I can't take credit. I saw in on You Tube.


Informative vid right there...did someone say Super-Hots? Found this moldy oldy and thought it applied in some weird way.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

beachball said:


> Informative vid right there...did someone say Super-Hots? Found this moldy oldy and thought it applied in some weird way.


that's a great diy video watched 5 mins of it gonna watch the rest later


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that's a great diy video watched 5 mins of it gonna watch the rest later


I spent maybe $25-30 on the pump. That was the only thing that cost very much.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I spent maybe $25-30 on the pump. That was the only thing that cost very much.


I really should do it just would need to get a bigger tent...then I coulda cloned my sr71 this year


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2016)

The crew has all the pots filled & will be plugging in plants this week...


----------



## mushroom head (May 23, 2016)

That's perfection, almost looks like a painting that picture. Beautiful work.


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew has all the pots filled & will be plugging in plants this week...
> View attachment 3689262


And what beautiful scenery to work in. Can't wait to see how the summer goes for ya. I'm pulling up a chair for this one


----------



## Friction1957 (May 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew has all the pots filled & will be plugging in plants this week...
> View attachment 3689262


Wow, just wow.


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2016)

Grass is getting long.


----------



## TWS (May 23, 2016)

Beautiful my brotha .


----------



## getawaymountain (May 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew has all the pots filled & will be plugging in plants this week...
> View attachment 3689262


looks super nice there I need ya sunshine on the east coast haha or maybe ill move west ?


----------



## beachball (May 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew has all the pots filled & will be plugging in plants this week...
> View attachment 3689262


Woot! Hell ya!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew has all the pots filled & will be plugging in plants this week...
> View attachment 3689262


Stellar fukn job JJ, PC, & the rest of the crew!! Looks great


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 23, 2016)

What size are those pots @doublejj


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

Rainy season wind is here, now that I do hate and it can fuck right back off where it came from


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> What size are those pots @doublejj


300...


----------



## papapayne (May 24, 2016)

Teeth are chattering in anticipation


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)

Wife is flying out this Thursday


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Wife is flying out this Thursday


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2016)

This goes out to "Nebraska", one of the crew.....
Love you brother


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2016)

@TWS....


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)

Got one for Brotha TP ? He's a good guy . Hard worker.


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Got one for Brotha TP ? He's a good guy . Hard worker.


Yes, I know he's a scateboard'er but I think he'll get [email protected]


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes, I know he's a scateboard'er but I think he'll get [email protected]


Excellent tune .


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2016)

TWS said:


>


I am totally smitten by Amy Lee.....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

To jj n crew and tws and offsiders


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

@TWS after his wife arrives


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @TWS after his wife arrives


More like this lol...."Glory Days"


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> More like this lol...."Glory Days"


haha I nearly posted that one to hope all your crew is happy and working hard cos if your happy while working the skys the limit


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> cos if your happy while working the skys the limit


happy work is efficient work, fuck yes


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> happy work is efficient work, fuck yes


I wasnt happy at my last place after 10 yrs...just waiting on a call now in my hometown for the job i put in for and i feel like i will get it.
Got rid of some negatives in my life nothing better than feeling happy


----------



## Mohican (May 24, 2016)

Good vibes going out to you Ruby!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Good vibes going out to you Ruby!


cheers mo much appreciated man...been a rough 2 months but ive dug myself out the hole and I see the ones close to me happier for it


----------



## papapayne (May 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> cheers mo much appreciated man...been a rough 2 months but ive dug myself out the hole and I see the ones close to me happier for it



Once you dug out, you are a bit wizer, and more mentally tough, sending you some blunt smoke. 

Stay free stay high


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> More like this lol...."Glory Days"


JJ that cherry pie of yours always looks great SO I got me some sherry pie crossed with gorilla 4 fem seeds from doc,d81 and all 5 seeds sprouted in 18 houres and are now in the cups..I thought I heard a burgler out side and looked out back but hell it was just them plants breaking ground..LOL..I hope mine do half as good as yours or doc,,and I will be pleased next year I will get a earlery start with mine.good luck this year and happy growing and PLEASE keep posting them picters for I love looking at them and dreaming of the day I can grow legal in ky,,


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I am totally smitten by Amy Lee.....


Lol. I had to watch the video to understand smitten . 
Got it.


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)

ky man said:


> JJ that cherry pie of yours always looks great SO I got me some sherry pie crossed with gorilla 4 fem seeds from doc,d81 and all 5 seeds sprouted in 18 houres and are now in the cups..I thought I heard a burgler out side and looked out back but hell it was just them plants breaking ground..LOL..I hope mine do half as good as yours or doc,,and I will be pleased next year I will get a earlery start with mine.good luck this year and happy growing and PLEASE keep posting them picters for I love looking at them and dreaming of the day I can grow legal in ky,,


You Middlers are always trippin.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 25, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Once you dug out, you are a bit wizer, and more mentally tough, sending you some blunt smoke.
> 
> Stay free stay high


for sure man


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2016)

Lone Oak is home to lost boys......


----------



## beachball (May 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak is home to lost boys......


Great lyrics sung well, nice voice, talent is at times rare, she is packed with it.


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2016)

A Berkeley boat had limits for 9 guys. I will be watching closely and sneaking out soon after we harvest the light dep and reset that green house. Harvesting today .


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> A Berkeley boat had limits for 9 guys. I will be watching closely and sneaking out soon after we harvest the light dep and reset that green house. Harvesting today .


How's it goin bud, keepin busy?


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> How's it goin bud, keepin busy?


Hi 
It's going good . Kinda busy from day to day . 
Just got the vegetable garden going to pass the spare time. Going to grow an Atlantic Giant pumpkin grows to 500 pounds . Lol


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> A Berkeley boat had limits for 9 guys. I will be watching closely and sneaking out soon after we harvest the light dep and reset that green house. Harvesting today .


I'll go with you...they are using 40# braided line, time to re-load the reels. mid week is best, I like the El Dorado...


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)

The lost boys have all the greenhouse plants into smart pots..


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The lost boys have all the greenhouse plants into smart pots..
> View attachment 3692343


they look small now ...lol but wait theres more!
clean as greenhouse man boys have done a gd job the lost boys


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 26, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> they look small now ...lol but wait theres more!
> clean as greenhouse man boys have done a gd job the lost boys


A few of the plants are a little bit smaller than the others...


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)




----------



## beachball (May 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3692356


Looking most excellent! You and the Crew kickin butt. Legendary my brother, nice !


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> A few of the plants are a little bit smaller than the others...
> View attachment 3692355


Lol. That's funny,but can you please throw my kong ?


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3692373


My kong still .......


----------



## beachball (May 26, 2016)

Diesel Dawg is his awesome self, love that guy...ya got me trippin down here on the beach..
Throwing good vibes to the Lone Oak coalition.


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2016)

Yea ,we'll throw my damn kong would ya ......


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 26, 2016)

Looking awesome guys. Diesel looks like he is a horny motherfucker. He is a handsome dude, big solid boy


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2016)

Yepp he rapped Kobe and he's never been the same . Lol
Kobe that is .....


----------



## beachball (May 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea ,we'll throw my damn kong would ya ......


My kingdom for a Kong


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking awesome guys. Diesel looks like he is a horny motherfucker. He is a handsome dude, big solid boy


Imagine him coming at you at mach 10.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Imagine him coming at you at mach 10.


I can imagine. My younger brother had one about his size. He could be intimidating as fuck


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I can imagine. My younger brother had one about his size. He could be intimidating as fuck


D is always the first one to greet you at the farm....


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> D is always the first one to greet you at the farm....
> View attachment 3692392


Yep he is a big ole stud, big set of alligator jaws.


----------



## nuggs (May 26, 2016)

Awesome you guy's make it look easy! lol


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Awesome you guy's make it look easy! lol


1 year ago today....


This crew kicked ass...


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)

Lone Oak Farms today....


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2016)

Lost Boys have been hard at work trenching for water lines.....


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 27, 2016)

I love the open land, and the RZR hahaha. Endless fun! Props to all you guys! @doublejj your the man! I know we didnt talk to much at the bbq, but the bbq opened my world alot. Thanks big guy, hope to make it in dec!


----------



## ky man (May 27, 2016)

As always jj your killing it I just wish I was there to watch them grow good luck man..ky


----------



## fumble (May 27, 2016)

Looking effing amazing guys! Rocking it for sure


----------



## Jozikins (May 27, 2016)

That's some good, honest work.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 27, 2016)

Looking awesome as always djj and crew. That greenhouse lift kit is kick ass 

@Jozikins whats up buddy?


----------



## Jozikins (May 27, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> Looking awesome as always djj and crew. That greenhouse lift kit is kick ass
> 
> @Jozikins whats up buddy?


I'll pop you a message


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2016)

This RZR has the optional 'Volcano vaporizer bag' ...


----------



## mushroom head (May 28, 2016)

Hahaha! Bad ass man


----------



## papajohn (May 28, 2016)

Hi double jj what strength of pyrethrins are you using?


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2016)

papajohn said:


> Hi double jj what strength of pyrethrins are you using?


I use DE & Azatrol on the little plants, I'm not sure what the crew is using


----------



## treemansbuds (May 28, 2016)

I'm I seeing 2 plants in some pots?
TMB-


doublejj said:


> This RZR has the optional 'Volcano vaporizer bag' ...
> View attachment 3693846


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm I seeing 2 plants in some pots?
> TMB-


no just 1 plant per pot, but there are a few extra plants around that might appear like 2...


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I use DE & Azatrol on the little plants, I'm not sure what the crew is using


Have you ever used Mighty Wash djj?


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Have you ever used Mighty Wash djj?


Yes, it works good


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 28, 2016)

Looks awesome ! I can't wait to see them turn into trees


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2016)

I know! I was thinking about how full the greenhouse is going to get!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 28, 2016)

Are those seeds or clones in # 2?


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Are those seeds or clones in # 2?


all seeds in the greenhouses...


----------



## TWS (May 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> all seeds in the greenhouses...


See you guys about 1:30.


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2016)

double fun on the farm...


----------



## nuggs (May 30, 2016)

cool ! that looks a lot better than the golf card. man you guy's are inspiring. it can be done!


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2016)

nuggs said:


> cool ! that looks a lot better than the golf card. man you guy's are inspiring. it can be done!


They still use the golf cart too.
Good luck nuggs, I'm excited for you..


----------



## nuggs (May 30, 2016)

thank you jj ! that makes me feel good, you are a inspiration my friend!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2016)

nuggs said:


> thank you jj ! that makes me feel good, you are a inspiration my friend!


You All have been inspiring me. I feel like this is gonna be a good season.


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2016)

This goes out to the crew, they have been moving a lot of dirt....


----------



## papapayne (Jun 1, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> You All have been inspiring me. I feel like this is gonna be a good season.


Amen man. Hard work pays off, and seems Everyone is going full beast mode this year. Gonna be a season for the books I think!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2016)

Happy June 1st......


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Happy June 1st......
> View attachment 3697592


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2016)

How about a little RZR in Baja boys......


----------



## beachball (Jun 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> How about a little RZR in Baja boys......


AYE YIYi camino peligroso! Que rapido y Todos locos. That was a fun video right there, thanks. The farm is in tip top shape, what's covering the ground in the green houses?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

beachball said:


> AYE YIYi camino peligroso! Que rapido y Todos locos. That was a fun video right there, thanks. The farm is in tip top shape, what's covering the ground in the green houses?


looks like what I call wind rock.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> looks like what I call wind rock.


in aust its called gravel...can buy in various sizes


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2016)

beachball said:


> AYE YIYi camino peligroso! Que rapido y Todos locos. That was a fun video right there, thanks. The farm is in tip top shape, what's covering the ground in the green houses?


I believe it's river rock. There are mountains of dredge tailings around NorCal from back in the gold rush days when they dredged just about every lake & river looking for gold and left the rocks behind. ...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah there might not even be a difference, but always thought of gravel as smooth "pebbles" whereas this rock is just that, jagged rock. They used to use a bunch of some similar rock all over land oil and gas locations in the south as it makes a stable bed after it settles. It was river rock too


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah there might not even be a difference, but always thought of gravel as smooth "pebbles" whereas this rock is just that, jagged rock. They used to use a bunch of some similar rock all over land oil and gas locations in the south as it makes a stable bed after it settles. It was river rock too


River rock it is then..looks similar to wat they line the railway tracks with i guess


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> River rock it is then..looks similar to wat they line the railway tracks with i guess


Maybe you can see the rounded river rocks in this picture. No sharp rocks.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## ky man (Jun 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Maybe you can see the rounded river rocks in this picture. No sharp rocks.
> View attachment 3698407


that's what I call free gravel here.LOL


----------



## TWS (Jun 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah there might not even be a difference, but always thought of gravel as smooth "pebbles" whereas this rock is just that, jagged rock. They used to use a bunch of some similar rock all over land oil and gas locations in the south as it makes a stable bed after it settles. It was river rock too


Pebles......... rocks..........I get it .......


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Pebles......... rocks..........I get it .......


Have you relocated yet?...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Pebles......... rocks..........I get it .......


ha ha you get what. Funny cunt


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Maybe you can see the rounded river rocks in this picture. No sharp rocks.
> View attachment 3698407


Im just baked i cant see shit really...thanks treeman im seeing fuzzy letters tonite courtesy of some fresh dried SR


----------



## beachball (Jun 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Maybe you can see the rounded river rocks in this picture. No sharp rocks.
> View attachment 3698407


Cool, thanks everybody!


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

Just an fyi: There is pea gravel which is quarried and found to be smooth and rounded in its natural form because it was once in a stream bed millions of years back, it is somewhat decorative and expensive to use in ready mixed concrete, so the cheaper route for concrete applications would be to use crushed gravel both are about 3/8's of an inch average. Next step up is 3/4 inch crushed rock also used in ready mix concrete, it has a different strength, by hydraulically crushing a cured sample, it would be noted at what PSI it took to break the sample if it makes a required amount of PSI then the job Inspectors are happy... In the south we used coleche to line our driveways if they were not paved. Its like a limestone but jagged when crushed and pure white and costs less. At first that is what I thought was at Lone Oak. But zooming the pic shows it to be river rock of a graded size, smooth sided. Thanks for that pic JJ .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 4, 2016)

beachball said:


> In the south we used coleche to line our driveways if they were not paved. Its like a limestone but jagged when crushed and pure white and costs less.


What, you don't have oyster shells?


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> What, you don't have oyster shells?


Nope, no oyster shells lol but they could be a component of limestone. We used processed Walnut shells to line unpaved driveways long ago but they cut all the Walnut trees down, exported the trunks to England for furniture making and replaced them with Avocados , Lemons and Berries. Farmers make more $$$ with those crops.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 4, 2016)

beachball said:


> Nope, no oyster shells lol but they could be a component of limestone. We used processed Walnut shells to line unpaved driveways long ago but they cut all the Walnut trees down, exported the trunks to England for furniture making and replaced them with Avocados , Lemons and Berries. Farmers make more $$$ with those crops.View attachment 3699579


I always hated it when we would visit my cousins living by the Gulf. Everyone was in the oyster business and they all used it for driveways. Shit will cut you feet. Or your tires, if you had to use the old May Pops like I used to.


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I always hated it when we would visit my cousins living by the Gulf. Everyone was in the oyster business and they all used it for driveways. Shit will cut you feet. Or your tires, if you had to use the old May Pops like I used to.


Ouch! Crushed Walnut shells did the same thing to our bare feet .


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

I was wondering if there was a vapor barrier or geo-cloth under the rock at Lone Oak?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2016)

beachball said:


> I was wondering if there was a vapor barrier or geo-cloth under the rock at Lone Oak?


no...


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

OK thanks amigo!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2016)

beachball said:


> OK thanks amigo!


My pleasure bro, you know I will help you any way I can...


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> My pleasure bro, you know I will help you any way I can...


All is appreciated for sure, just waiting for processing...tik tok...glad my life did not depend on these loan officers, I would be history if so.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2016)

beachball said:


> All is appreciated for sure, just waiting for processing...tik tok...glad my life did not depend on these loan officers, I would be history if so.


I know a guy.....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 4, 2016)

beachball said:


> . . . . . . just waiting for processing...tik tok....


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

Lowering a mortgage payment with this process, it is a good thing, worth the wait I guess, I know we will be in need of expertise once we get a property. I want to thank Larry the Gardner for that Vaughn Bros post, nice! I was in Austin in the early eighties and got to see Stevie Ray perform in a bar on 6th st. It was great. THANKS for the Memories.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 4, 2016)

beachball said:


> Lowering a mortgage payment with this process, it is a good thing, worth the wait I guess, I know we will be in need of expertise once we get a property. I want to thank Larry the Gardner for that Vaughn Bros post, nice! I was in Austin in the early eighties and got to see Stevie Ray perform in a bar on 6th st. It was great. THANKS for the Memories.


Did you ever run into Ray Wylie Hubbard back then? I've been on a Texas music kick for about three years now. I can't get enough of the old rough as a cob boys.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 4, 2016)

Gd reading that beachball i learnt something...i like how clean those river rocks look with just a quick squirt of the water if needed.
Man 6am here hate getting a knock on the door at that time cos a mate needs help.
Happy sunday to ya all...can cleveland beat golden state next game ?


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

Sorry to say no i did not see him.


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd reading that beachball i learnt something...i like how clean those river rocks look with just a quick squirt of the water if needed.
> Man 6am here hate getting a knock on the door at that time cos a mate needs help.
> Happy sunday to ya all...can cleveland beat golden state next game ?


Good possibility for a win however Defense wins games and GSWarriors are a tough crew to beat defensively.


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Did you ever run into Ray Wylie Hubbard back then? I've been on a Texas music kick for about three years now. I can't get enough of the old rough as a cob boys.


Been to a few Rattle Snake Round ups in West by God Texas...yeeehaw!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Happy sunday to ya all...can cleveland beat golden state next game ?


I think the Cavs are good for one home win. Two at the most. Stef and Clay played like crap the other night, and they won by 20. What is the betting line on many games will it be before Green kicks some one in the balls? That is the real question.


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I think the Cavs are good for one home win. Two at the most. Stef and Clay played like crap the other night, and they won by 20. What is the betting line on many games will it be before Green kicks some one in the balls? That is the real question.


They say Basketball is non contact sport...i am here to say that's total bs, I played HS basketball and took several elbows to the nuts while coming off rebounds. Its one of the worlds great sports, ruined my knees but had one hell of a time getting there. Great memories right there, singing soprano now.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Well look what showed up in my playlist. Havent heard this in ages


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen, for your Saturday night listening pleasure, the Rolling Stones


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2016)

beachball said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, for your Saturday night listening pleasure, the Rolling Stones


awesome....did you get my message?


----------



## beachball (Jun 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> awesome....did you get my message?


No, I looked all over too. How are you my brother?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2016)

beachball said:


> No, I looked all over too. How are you my brother?


I'm good....did you check your inbox?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Jun 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3700784


The girls are looking superb, absolute inspiration right there!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 5, 2016)

beachball said:


> The girls are looking superb, absolute inspiration right there!


Thanks bro...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3700854


I like this pic...not cos your not in it lol just the budda bro


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2016)

1 Garden gnome


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 1 Garden gnome
> View attachment 3701077


It really is a beautiful setup you guys have going man. Respect for how many man hours has gone into that. Crew works hard.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2016)

The crew totally busts ass. They live, eat, sleep, this sh*t. 
I swear I feel like this guy when I go up for a visit...


----------



## beachball (Jun 6, 2016)

Anybody looking for work? Dream Job?

https://www.californiacitynews.org/job/cannabis-licensing-manager


----------



## beachball (Jun 6, 2016)

Let us Rock n Roll!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2016)

my fav Billy Idol tune.....


----------



## TWS (Jun 6, 2016)

" I'm on bus on a pshycodelic trip, reading murder books and trying stay hip, looking you and your out there soooooo "


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 1 Garden gnome
> View attachment 3701077


Wow looking amazing!!! Do you think these plants will be bigger than last years?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

beachball said:


> Anybody looking for work? Dream Job?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.californiacitynews.org/job/cannabis-licensing-manager


Ummmm. Yeah actually, this is somewhat up my alley. The pay isn't grewt for that area though. Santa Cruz is pretty expensive to live in. I wonder how the applicant pool is...


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 7, 2016)

Im sure there is probably tons of people already lined up for that job around Santa Cruz


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Im sure there is probably tons of people already lined up for that job around Santa Cruz


Except did you read the requirements? It's extensive. They want a terminal degree essentially as well as long term budget management and people management. They also will be giving a written examination and.back ground check. 

This is a high level job. I'm willing to bet there will be a somewhat slim qualifying pool. I have many of those requirements and still could bomb any part of it. 

I'm really not ready to move but it is always fun to cast the net out and see what your worth. Lol


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 7, 2016)

Yea shoot for the moon! There's a lot of people in SC these days... Especially with the university and all its changing fast


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Wow looking amazing!!! Do you think these plants will be bigger than last years?


I bet they hit the roof on the 17 ft cieling.


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Except did you read the requirements? It's extensive. They want a terminal degree essentially as well as long term budget management and people management. They also will be giving a written examination and.back ground check.
> 
> This is a high level job. I'm willing to bet there will be a somewhat slim qualifying pool. I have many of those requirements and still could bomb any part of it.
> 
> I'm really not ready to move but it is always fun to cast the net out and see what your worth. Lol


You can have the condensation.


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2016)

my 2 fav billy songs


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> You can have the condensation.


I only want condensation on the walls of the greenhouse early morning... lol. 

With All the regulation the days of the wild west mmj are coming to a close it seems. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I only want condensation on the walls of the greenhouse early morning... lol.
> 
> With All the regulation the days of the wild west mmj are coming to a close it seems. Lol


If you live in Riverside County you got it made.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> If you live in Riverside County you got it made.



Just shy of it.... lol. But I'm under the radar in this location and intend to stay that way for now. I would want some separate property to go bigger. Are you down here or up north?


----------



## beachball (Jun 7, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I only want condensation on the walls of the greenhouse early morning... lol.
> 
> With All the regulation the days of the wild west mmj are coming to a close it seems. Lol


Yep, and it is an era I will gladly wave bye-bye to. I still have the hair raise on my neck when I look in my review mirror and see po-po the clown. Getting over it is a relief.


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Just shy of it.... lol. But I'm under the radar in this location and intend to stay that way for now. I would want some separate property to go bigger. Are you down here or up north?


Up north at the moment.


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

beachball said:


> Yep, and it is an era I will gladly wave bye-bye to. I still have the hair raise on my neck when I look in my review mirror and see po-po the clown. Getting over it will be a relief.


Ohhhhh beachball, it will be easier to call you criminal now and wait for your first DIU .


----------



## beachball (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ohhhhh beachball, it will be easier to call you criminal now and wait for your first DIU .


Had my fair share of those, ahh the 70's.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Up north at the moment.


"Moment"?.......I thought it was for the season?


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

beachball said:


> Had my fair share of those, ahh the 70's.


Now it will be for weed


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> "Moment"?.......I thought it was for the season?


Lol. Well ok . The season.
Wish it was for ever.
Chopping down some indoor and get it trimmed up and I will be relocating in about a week. Looking forward to it .


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol. Well ok . The season.
> Wish it was for ever.
> Chopping down some indoor and get it trimmed up and I will be relocating in about a week. Looking forward to it .


don't scare me like that!


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

Big day today,. The anticipation and anxiety are huge . My bossman is voting today before he comes out to play hope PC is running into town.
Fuck em ! Gonna drop another 50 when their stupid measure fails,.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Big day today,. The anticipation and anxiety are huge . My bossman is voting today before he comes out to play hope PC is running into town.
> Fuck em ! Gonna drop another 50 when their stupid measure fails,.


PC won't be home until tonight...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Big day today,. The anticipation and anxiety are huge . My bossman is voting today before he comes out to play hope PC is running into town.
> Fuck em ! Gonna drop another 50 when their stupid measure fails,.


another 50?!......on the other property?


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> another 50?!......on the other property?


Just kidding on the 50 but we do have plans for a few more . Carl graded a large area above the new green house though that would hold 25 more . Will be three tier greenhouse by next year. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

Almost time.


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

Salmon boat had a fish per rod yeterday . Up from suck bag . Lol
Slow start to the season.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Salmon boat had a fish per rod yeterday . Up from suck bag . Lol
> Slow start to the season.


Not Hot enough yet. Once we start hitting 100 & the delta breezes stop, the salmon will turn on...
I'm watching for Albicore to show up off NorCal around Aug-Sep...


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2016)

@TWS here is our salmon boat the El Dorado fishing albacore....


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Today is a good day ! 
Cheers !


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

http://www.theunion.com/news/22368814-113/down-goes-w#


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> http://www.theunion.com/news/22368814-113/down-goes-w#


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2016)

This is a BIG DAY for Lone Oak Farms. The local outdoor ban has been voted out!!!....


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Yuba county got the shaft.

http://m.appeal-democrat.com/news/election-results-marijuana-measures-fall-in-yuba-county/article_8ad45adc-2d4a-11e6-a7e3-cb0b39b39378.html?mode=jqm


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This is a BIG DAY for Lone Oak Farms. The local outdoor ban has been voted out!!!....


Overwhelmingly! 
I'm partying today with the girls !
Strippers and cocaine for all !
Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Overwhelmingly!
> I'm partying today with the girls !
> Strippers and cocaine for all !
> Lol


Damn, and I have a dr appointment.....getting old is a bitch


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Damn, and I have a dr appointment.....getting old is a bitch


Congrats on the good news!
Graduation pig roast is this Friday, I have about 20-25 guest showing up. A bit nervous for my first pig roast, but should be fine. How many hours for a 50-60 lbs pig jj?
TMB-


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> http://www.theunion.com/news/22368814-113/down-goes-w#


WOOT! awesome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This is a BIG DAY for Lone Oak Farms. The local outdoor ban has been voted out!!!....


Thats awesome JJ!! Good news


----------



## beachball (Jun 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This is a BIG DAY for Lone Oak Farms. The local outdoor ban has been voted out!!!....


Congrats all around that is GREAT NEWS!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Congrats on the good news!
> Graduation pig roast is this Friday, I have about 20-25 guest showing up. A bit nervous for my first pig roast, but should be fine. How many hours for a 50-60 lbs pig jj?
> TMB-


Congratulations!.... 5hrs should do it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Congrats on the good news!
> Graduation pig roast is this Friday, I have about 20-25 guest showing up. A bit nervous for my first pig roast, but should be fine. How many hours for a 50-60 lbs pig jj?
> TMB-


If you are doing at your place and there may be smoke, recent events may lead to investigation or un-nessasary eyes.
It's my 60-70's upbringing and the CDF putting the push to my paranoia.

Ok, with old behavior out of the way, Only BBQ"ing ONE??


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 8, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> If you are doing at your place and there may be smoke, recent events may lead to investigation or un-nessasary eyes.
> It's my 60-70's upbringing and the CDF putting the push to my paranoia.
> 
> Ok, with old behavior out of the way, Only BBQ"ing ONE??


Hey-
I have your pipe here, your allowed to show up, you have a valid excuse!
TMB-


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yuba county got the shaft.
> 
> http://m.appeal-democrat.com/news/election-results-marijuana-measures-fall-in-yuba-county/article_8ad45adc-2d4a-11e6-a7e3-cb0b39b39378.html?mode=jqm


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> http://www.theunion.com/news/22368814-113/down-goes-w#


good outcome for that county yeah? my mind boggles at 12 plants allowed indoors regardless fuk we go to court if its 1 indoor


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2016)

jj you need to add to your crew of workers by next season? funny thing is im pretty much serious bro


----------



## beachball (Jun 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> jj you need to add to your crew of workers by next season? funny thing is im pretty much serious bro


Just sayin, perhaps a 90 day visa and a sudden disappearing act :->


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2016)

beachball said:


> Just sayin, perhaps a 90 day visa and a sudden disappearing act :->


say "I was gonna go back but when I turned around they had built a wall"...lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> jj you need to add to your crew of workers by next season? funny thing is im pretty much serious bro


Oh.....you've been skyping with PC again?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2016)

beachball said:


> Just sayin, perhaps a 90 day visa and a sudden disappearing act :->


im to fat to pass of as a Mexican lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Oh.....you've been skyping with PC again


no not at all bro...im just out of work now and disenchanted bout the fact im gonna have to find something my hearts not into to make cash


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice thread just completed SDI system for my out door grow , Hope huge investment pays off this yeat 500 plant 10 acre grow


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Nice thread just completed SDI system for my out door grow , Hope huge investment pays off this yeat 500 plant 10 acre grow


You should start a thread, & please post a few pics..


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> good outcome for that county yeah? my mind boggles at 12 plants allowed indoors regardless fuk we go to court if its 1 indoor


Yes and I'm keeping a eye out for you and looking for a job for myself next season. Wanna go halfers on some land. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


Bunch of sticks in the mud .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Bunch of sticks in the mud .


You know, i would like to grow outdoor there again, but i'm blowing up indoor bigtime now there so i'll be alright.
What was also in measure A in yuba, was where the only one who can complain had to live within 600 feet of the grow. Now its back to anyone can complain bullshit, just like here in Butte Co. 
Even a fucking pig up in a hellicopter can complain.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yes and I'm keeping a eye out for you and looking for a job for myself next season. Wanna go halfers on some land. Lol


I only got 25k entitlements from my employer ive just finished with...that will buy a couple greenhouses but no land lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I only got 25k entitlements from my employer ive just finished with...that will buy a couple greenhouses but no land lol


We pay it off in a couple seasons with a down payment.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2016)

..


TWS said:


> Yes and I'm keeping a eye out for you and looking for a job for myself next season. Wanna go halfers on some land. Lol


You can rent the first season. That's what we did. But I'll bet rent just went up around here..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> ..
> 
> You can rent the first season. That's what we did. But I'll bet rent just went up around here..


If my back was 100% i would be adding the 800sqft on to this house i got in butte co, like I have planned, sell and prob buy land over there.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> We pay it off in a couple seasons with a down payment.


Oh man. Yeah ya could. I wish I could throw down now.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You should start a thread, & please post a few pics..


 Not sure about posting a thread New Here , but will post some pictures here and there as it progresses just hoping that with underground drip system i will see gains in yield 

Strain is HSO purple train wreck here is one girl i am keeping close to house  in 300 gallons organic soil in ground . You know you got good soil when you dig the hole to transplant and worms every where naturally


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Not sure about posting a thread New Here , but


It's really easy to start a new thread. On my screen it's on the top right hand corner, there's a darker button that says, _Post New Thread_.

What kind of plants are you planting in your 500 plant grow?


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

HSO purple train wreck i own 600 Hectares of land dedicated 10 acres in the back half away from everything couple years back last year was my first go between farming, watering cows and feeding and taking care of that Grow it beat the shit out of me ,, Was many days where plants had drought .. 
I did rather good considering , But this year non of that shit its Solar powered , aerated , auto drippers i purposely put grow on other side of farm in case of unwanted guests ,, Law enforcement.
i can play stupid like i had no idea must me some local kids doing it  as i am prepping this area for future farming etc etc ... 
only way it can work is auto watering system feed my nearby stream its genius hidden and underground lines ..
but the area is away from everything 0 air traffic as it borders a river its really a ideal area..

I started spreading there 3 years ago so soil is rich  whats good about it is it receives sun from 5 am sunrise to 10/ 10 30 pm sun set


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> i can play stupid like i had no idea must me some local kids doing it


interesting. dunno if things work like that, good luck. 

But Still, you should start your own thread. It's really easy to do.


----------



## zigbred (Jun 8, 2016)

i get so much exhilaration or inspiration watching my bros go big. the adrenaline gets me working thanks jj


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 8, 2016)

Doubeljj you have big balls dude. Your grow's impressive, you must be busting your ass. 



 Looking at a grow like that makes me want to move.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yuba county got the shaft.
> 
> http://m.appeal-democrat.com/news/election-results-marijuana-measures-fall-in-yuba-county/article_8ad45adc-2d4a-11e6-a7e3-cb0b39b39378.html?mode=jqm


"....residents were tired of the crime and uncivil behavior from the marijuana community"

That's the dumbest fucking thing I've read this morning and that is really saying something seeing how I've been on FB already.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> "....residents were tired of the crime and uncivil behavior from the marijuana community"
> 
> That's the dumbest fucking thing I've read this morning and that is really saying something seeing how I've been on FB already.


That sort of DUMB FUCKING SHIT pisses in my cheerios too. Fucking idiots


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2016)

Beal is why.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

IMO
It's because of all the "conservatives" that live up in the sticks there, just like in Butte county(minus chico)
Supposed to be for less government, but they wanna tell you what you can't do. It's lame. They're lame.

Nevada County has a bunch of old hippies that live in the sticks. I like hippies


----------



## ky man (Jun 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That sort of DUMB FUCKING SHIT pisses in my cheerios too. Fucking idiots


X-2


----------



## ky man (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> IMO
> It's because of all the "conservatives" that live up in the sticks there, just like in Butte county(minus chico)
> Supposed to be for less government, but they wanna tell you what you can't do. It's lame. They're lame.
> 
> Nevada County has a bunch of old hippies that live in the sticks. I like hippies


X-2


doublejj said:


> Damn, and I have a dr appointment.....getting old is a bitch


X-2


----------



## jaybllr333 (Jun 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This is a BIG DAY for Lone Oak Farms. The local outdoor ban has been voted out!!!....


Congrats man!! Are you going to expand? 

Worse news in Butte, more fines and more enforcement officers here.
@Aeroknow says there's another initiative coming in Nov. probably, but I don't have high hopes.



ruby fruit said:


> jj you need to add to your crew of workers by next season? funny thing is im pretty much serious bro


Ruby's got the right idea, hitch a ride to the top.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Congrats man!! Are you going to expand?
> 
> Worse news in Butte, more fines and more enforcement officers here.
> @Aeroknow says there's another initiative coming in Nov. probably, but I don't have high hopes.
> ...


Yes, we have expansion plans..


----------



## jaybllr333 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> IMO
> It's because of all the "conservatives" that live up in the sticks there, just like in Butte county(minus chico)
> Supposed to be for less government, but they wanna tell you what you can't do. It's lame. They're lame.
> 
> Nevada County has a bunch of old hippies that live in the sticks. I like hippies


Those "state of Jefferson" ?,I've seen the signs around, but I've met waaayyy more hippies up the hill..... I met a bunch of our neighbors memorial day, they all said that I won't have to worry about complaints from them....I only have two neighbors who each have over 5 acres and and the old guy down here (93 yrs old a couple weeks ago) owns the other 70 some acres on the other side of them, and I border BLM land down to little chico creek. Only threat is choppers, and all they can see is the 100% legit outdoor grow.







But I do have babies that are gonna go guerrilla style about 100 yards of my property onto the side of the hill


----------



## jaybllr333 (Jun 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes, we have expansion plans..


Good luck to you JJ!!! I'll be following the journey.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Good luck to you JJ!!! I'll be following the journey.


Thanks I'm following yours as well. Beautiful spot you have up there..


----------



## beachball (Jun 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im to fat to pass of as a Mexican lol





doublejj said:


> ..
> 
> You can rent the first season. That's what we did. But I'll bet rent just went up around here..


Yep, I bet they did. Funding will happen next week I am now told. Slow motion lenders.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

beachball said:


> Yep, I bet they did. Funding will happen next week I am now told. Slow motion lenders.


slow lending is better than no lending


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thanks I'm following yours as well. Beautiful spot you have up there..


*Graduation Pig roast is off and running!
TMB-*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *Graduation Pig roast is off and running!
> TMB-*
> View attachment 3704711
> 
> ...


Hell yes TMB looks like some good eats coming.


@doublejj hope you guys are haveing a fantastic season treemansbuds that goes for you also. Will be popping those gm x sr71pk as soon as a get the new hoods hooked up to flower. That will free up the space needed


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *Graduation Pig roast is off and running!
> TMB-*
> View attachment 3704711
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *Graduation Pig roast is off and running!
> TMB-*
> View attachment 3704711
> 
> ...


Congrats from Vietnam to the graduate! That looks like a helluva feast @treemansbuds . Some people I know used to put on an annual pig roast out at their lake house. They buried whole hogs and the beer, music, food was plenty, good times.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Congrats from Vietnam to the graduate! That looks like a helluva feast @treemansbuds . Some people I know used to put on an annual pig roast out at their lake house. They buried whole hogs and the beer, music, food was plenty, good times.


Im doing one this year..looking at november for one with a syndicate im in 
That graduation hat looks cool on the pig tmb..congrats to your son


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *Graduation Pig roast is off and running!
> TMB-*
> View attachment 3704711
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2016)

Lone Oak is doing well for early June, the crew is making it look easy...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak is doing well for early June, the crew is making it look easy...
> 
> View attachment 3704976


Looking like professionals


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak is doing well for early June, the crew is making it look easy...
> 
> View attachment 3704976


Looks good out there. Nice and clean look


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3705024


Getting it done! The guys are doing great


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2016)

"Lone Oak annex"...
Since the outdoor growing ban has been lifted in our county, some of the local land owners have decided to take advantage of the opportunity & rent out their property for growing. We have been fortunate enough to negotiate with a local owner for an additional grow spot for this season. This new spot (we'll call it the "Lone Oak annex") does not have a greenhouse & we will be planting outdoors. The crew have ordered 24ea 600gl smart pots & will have them filled in a week or so.
These assorted clones that I have under 18/6 light schedule will be moved up to the greenhouse in the next few days & spend a week or more hardening off before they go all the way outside to the annex...


----------



## TWS (Jun 10, 2016)

Most awesome !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3705005


What were you saying to that plant


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> What were you saying to that plant


words of encouragement


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Most awesome !


You should have seen PC's face when we told him about the annex...


----------



## TWS (Jun 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You should have seen PC's face when we told him...


Oh I bet..


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh I bet..


I told him to enjoy his vacation while he was gone & that we had a surprise for him when he returned.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> "Lone Oak annex"...
> Since the outdoor growing ban has been lifted in our county, some of the local land owners have decided to take advantage of the opportunity & rent out their property for growing. We have been fortunate enough to negotiate with a local owner for an additional grow spot for this season. This new spot (we'll call it the "Lone Oak annex") does not have a greenhouse & we will be planting outdoors. The crew have ordered 24ea 600gl smart pots & will have them filled in a week or so.
> These assorted clones that I have under 18/6 light schedule will be moved up to the greenhouse in the next few days & spend a week or more hardening off before they go all the way outside to the annex...
> View attachment 3705061


grow grow grow djj get it while ya can


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I told him to enjoy his vacation while he was gone & that we had a surprise for him when he returned.


yup more work hahaha


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> yup more work hahaha


we like to refer to it as expanding opportunity's...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we like to refer to it as expanding opportunity's...


I like how you put that, true nuf


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like how you put that, true nuf


I mean he should have seen this coming once we got a trencher...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3705403


Diesel looks tired from chasing Sage around trying to get that poontang


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Diesel looks tired from chasing Sage around trying to get that poontang


Chasing the kong....I had been throwing the kong just before we walked into the greenhouse...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2016)

1 year ago today......
we hadn't yet planted into greenhouse #1
You've come a long way boys..


----------



## TWS (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 11, 2016)

Oh,by the way,please throw the knog.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh,by the way,please throw the kng.


@TWS


----------



## TWS (Jun 11, 2016)

The other blonde guy with the beard looks like Soilgrownsmile .lol


----------



## mountaingarden (Jun 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS


My favorite song. Play it max volume in Thailand!


----------



## TWS (Jun 11, 2016)

mountaingarden said:


> My favorite song. Play it max volume in Thailand!


Do you know our friend Vns ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you know our friend Vns ?


I don't


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2016)

Is spite of ourselves....


----------



## TWS (Jun 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I don't


 Well that's a given . I think your a member of the bipolar thread. Nether do Rube And I .


----------



## oldwatershoes (Jun 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3705403


Hey JJ, could you please tell me what the wire mesh that you make your cages out of is called?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> Hey JJ, could you please tell me what the wire mesh that you make your cages out of is called?


it's remesh wire. It comes in rolls & flat 4x8 sheets. It's used to reinforce concrete. You'll find it near the sacks of cement at Home Depot...


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it's remesh wire. It comes in rolls & flat 4x8 sheets. It's used to reinforce concrete. You'll find it near the sacks of cement at Home Depot...


OR you can still it off a job like some did in this county where they work for its costly but I had to buy mine...ky


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well that's a given . I think your a member of the bipolar thread. Nether do Rube And I .


I dont know a VN...i only know the dude who hates old lady neighbours and never tags his plants


----------



## TWS (Jun 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I dont know a VN...i only know the dude who hates old lady neighbours and never tags his plants


Yea that guy


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 12, 2016)

tag......like....lable them?


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2016)

mountaingarden said:


> My favorite song. Play it max volume in Thailand!


Hey there MG! Good to see you pop in hope all is well up there...or are you in Thailand now?


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2016)

You and the crew are rocking it for sure JJ! 600s!? Got damn!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 12, 2016)

Lacedwitgame said:


> tag......like....lable them?


Yeah I dont label anything, just mix them all up and let them go. And I hate stupid neighbors, ones with a brain I can deal with


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 12, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *Graduation Pig roast is off and running!
> TMB-*
> View attachment 3704711
> 
> ...


The pig roast went great!
Perfectly cooked pig, everybody loved it!
Thanks for the GREAT idea of roasting a pig JJ.
TMB-


----------



## oldwatershoes (Jun 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it's remesh wire. It comes in rolls & flat 4x8 sheets. It's used to reinforce concrete. You'll find it near the sacks of cement at Home Depot...


 You are a wealth of knowledge and so are your threads. Thanks JJ!


----------



## beachball (Jun 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> slow lending is better than no lending


You are correct its my negative nature coming out, better get back to the vaporizer and make a course correction


----------



## doublejj (Jun 15, 2016)

beachball said:


> You are correct its my negative nature coming out, better get back to the vaporizer and make a course correction


hang in there bro..


----------



## doublejj (Jun 15, 2016)

I did manage to get all the clone plants for the annex delivered & they are hardening off in the greenhouse until the smart pots are filled this week.
The plants in both greenhouse are looking fabulous & enjoying life in the big pots...


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I did manage to get all the clone plants for the annex delivered & they are hardening off in the greenhouse until the smart pots are filled this week.
> The plants in both greenhouse are looking fabulous & enjoying life in the big pots...
> 
> View attachment 3708483


looking great there djj its going to look great full off buds haha


----------



## TWS (Jun 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I did manage to get all the clone plants for the annex delivered & they are hardening off in the greenhouse until the smart pots are filled this week.
> The plants in both greenhouse are looking fabulous & enjoying life in the big pots...
> 
> View attachment 3708483



Looking good .


----------



## doublejj (Jun 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Looking good .


Your greenhouses are looking good too. I saw them yesterday...when are you moving out there?


----------



## TWS (Jun 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Your greenhouses are looking good too. I saw them yesterday...when are you moving out there?


Soon . Just finished all the extra chores at the house . Nothing to do now except watch em grow and fish .


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I did manage to get all the clone plants for the annex delivered & they are hardening off in the greenhouse until the smart pots are filled this week.
> The plants in both greenhouse are looking fabulous & enjoying life in the big pots...
> 
> View attachment 3708483


Stand there for a pic next week and we may not be able to see you anymore lol


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I did manage to get all the clone plants for the annex delivered & they are hardening off in the greenhouse until the smart pots are filled this week.
> The plants in both greenhouse are looking fabulous & enjoying life in the big pots...
> 
> View attachment 3708483


This reminds me of the horse races, they are exploding now. "and away they go!"


----------



## beachball (Jun 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> hang in there bro..


Just got the word from lenders, we are cleared to close, now awaiting further instructions. Yeeeehaw


----------



## doublejj (Jun 15, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> This reminds me of the horse races, they are exploding now. "and away they go!"


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

beachball said:


> Just got the word from lenders, we are cleared to close, now awaiting further instructions. Yeeeehaw


Congrats dude. Your almost there. So stressful buying a home. Wish you a great time in it man!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 15, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Congrats dude. Your almost there. So stressful buying a home. Wish you a great time in it man!


lol....he's actually re-fi'ing his house to buy a pot farm....


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh. Even better! Extra congrats!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> lol....he's actually re-fi'ing his house to buy a pot farm....


I thought as much..gd work beachballll


----------



## beachball (Jun 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


BE ROCKING THAT SHIT, NOICE!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2016)

This gave me flashbacks to being in the Army


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I did manage to get all the clone plants for the annex delivered & they are hardening off in the greenhouse until the smart pots are filled this week.
> The plants in both greenhouse are looking fabulous & enjoying life in the big pots...
> 
> View attachment 3708483


----------



## nuggs (Jun 16, 2016)

looking fantastic ! congrats beachball, and good luck!


----------



## beachball (Jun 16, 2016)

nuggs said:


> looking fantastic ! congrats beachball, and good luck!


Thanks Nuggs!! Hope to be in Paradise real soon. We are excited to be with all the good people there. I hear heat is coming your way, so stay hydrated.


----------



## TWS (Jun 16, 2016)

@doublejj did you check your trap ?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> @doublejj did you check your trap ?


I'm on my way up this afternoon. What are you doing?


----------



## TWS (Jun 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm on my way up this afternoon. What are you doing?


I will be at the green house.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2016)

I will see you soon....


----------



## nuggs (Jun 16, 2016)

what are you trapping jj?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 16, 2016)

nuggs said:


> what are you trapping jj?


crawfish


----------



## nuggs (Jun 16, 2016)

good fish bait!


----------



## beachball (Jun 16, 2016)

nuggs said:


> good fish bait!


Yep, and works good in a green salad. Cooked craw daddy tails, mmmmm good. We call 'em tiny land lobsters.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 16, 2016)

beachball said:


> Yep, and works good in a green salad. Cooked craw daddy tails, mmmmm good. We call 'em tiny land lobsters.


They are a meal where I come from , corn, potatoes, & sausage optional


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2016)

No crawfish yet....so I moved the trap & tomorrow I will re-bait with different bait.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2016)

We did pick up the locally manufactured 600gl smart pots today....


----------



## nuggs (Jun 16, 2016)

we used bacon on a string when I was a kid , works like a champ. they love it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 16, 2016)

nuggs said:


> we used bacon on a string when I was a kid , works like a champ. they love it.


Yep I was thinking the same thing. We used to always use bacon as kids too.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey beachball they are streaming the Grass Valley BlueGrass festival live online this weekend bro...
http://www.kvmr.org/


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We did pick up the locally manufactured 600gl smart pots today....
> View attachment 3709850
> 
> View attachment 3709851


How much does one of those puppies cost?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> How much does one of those puppies cost?


we get a special deal, friend of a friend thing, custom made locally. $50ea...


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we get a special deal, friend of a friend thing, custom made locally. $50ea...


What it cost to fill that bag


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 17, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> What it cost to fill that bag


Better question. Although 50 bucks a pot is a steal!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 17, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Better question. Although 50 bucks a pot is a steal!


Yes that a real good price


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> What it cost to fill that bag


about $400 for good soil


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> about $400 for good soil


Woah momma. . You guys recycle and amend though so that cost spreads out over time. 

Always tell the wife, gotta spend money to make money.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Woah momma. . You guys recycle and amend though so that cost spreads out over time.
> 
> Always tell the wife, gotta spend money to make money.


all new soil going into the 600's.....$10,000+


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> all new soil going into the 600's.....$10,000+


Awesome. I anticipate it will be worth it. My point was you will get more than one run from the soil in the 600s. Like you do with all the others. . 

Thanks for posting, so much good information here.


----------



## beachball (Jun 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We did pick up the locally manufactured 600gl smart pots today....
> View attachment 3709850
> 
> View attachment 3709851


Looking good DJJ, those are enormous, looks like you will have some Sequoia's growing. Maybe a world record in the making


----------



## beachball (Jun 17, 2016)

nuggs said:


> we used bacon on a string when I was a kid , works like a champ. they love it.


Yep and there is an old saying for a different bait " ain't no thing like a chicken wing on a string"...


----------



## nuggs (Jun 17, 2016)

I want to grow big plants too. those big pots will do the trick. Can't wait to see what you guy's do with those baby's!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 17, 2016)

nuggs said:


> *I want to grow big plants too*. those big pots will do the trick. Can't wait to see what you guy's do with those baby's!


LMFAO......I want to grow big plants too..........LMFAO.
You sound like the "fat" kid at the buffet who didn't get enough to eat!
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Jun 17, 2016)

yep ! i feel just like that


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 17, 2016)

And i thought upgrading to a 50 gallon from a 15 would be big enough ha ha ha


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 17, 2016)

Whats up with the Generator? It looks too new to have problems. Do you like it/recommend it?
Im gonna get one or rebuild the old Miller Bobcat not sure which.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Whats up with the Generator? It looks too new to have problems. Do you like it/recommend it?
> Im gonna get one or rebuild the old Miller Bobcat not sure which.


It's a back up generator now. we are 80% solar & 20% gen power. It's a 25kw propane generator. No problems that I know of they just left the side off for some reason....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2016)

The Annex....


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Annex....
> View attachment 3710773
> 
> View attachment 3710775
> ...


No Tree work first?
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> No Tree work first?
> TMB-


there is only 1 tree in the middle of the patch & we are gonna have to live with it...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2016)

the Crawfish pond.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the Crawfish pond.....
> View attachment 3710807


Looks like this place in North Louisiana we used to fish @ when I was growing up, Soda Lake wildlife mgmt area
We would go there to grendel fish and snake hunt. Fun fishing and lots of water mocassins


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2016)

I re-baited the trap today with some bacon & a can of sardines....


----------



## beachball (Jun 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like this place in North Louisiana we used to fish @ when I was growing up, Soda Lake wildlife mgmt area
> We would go there to grendel fish and snake hunt. Fun fishing and lots


Had a water mocassin try to get in the john boat with us catfishing in Texas. I never caught grindel but I hear they eat crayfish. Caught gar and always messed up my fishing rig by going into a spin, they are prehistoric looking. Good luck to JJ on the crawdaddys.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I re-baited the trap today with some bacon & a can of sardines....


That should get them in if they are there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> Had a water mocassin try to get in the john boat with us catfishing in Texas. I never caught grindel but I hear they eat crayfish. Caught gar and always messed up my fishing rig by going into a spin, they are prehistoric looking. Good luck to JJ on the crawdaddys.


grindel are int he gar family, they are fucking fun as anything to catch, put up a helluva fight


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> Had a water mocassin try to get in the john boat with us catfishing in Texas. I never caught grindel but I hear they eat crayfish. Caught gar and always messed up my fishing rig by going into a spin, they are prehistoric looking. Good luck to JJ on the crawdaddys.


Yeah I grew up around mocassins. I remember 1 when I was about 8 launching itself out of the water about a foot trying to bite me and also comes to mind is my grandfather blasting 1 with an old 44-40 revolver around a pond in E. Texas. Fire shot out the barrel a good 3-4 inches


----------



## beachball (Jun 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> grindel are int he gar family, they are fucking fun as anything to catch, put up a helluva fight


I learned something today, it's a good day. Yeah, I only knew them as gar.


----------



## beachball (Jun 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I grew up around mocassins. I remember 1 when I was about 8 launching itself out of the water about a foot trying to bite me and also comes to mind is my grandfather blasting 1 with an old 44-40 revolver around a pond in E. Texas. Fire shot out the barrel a good 3-4 inches


I love it. Had some good times out that way and never once did I see a fish and game guy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> I love it. Had some good times out that way and never once did I see a fish and game guy.


I guess Ive come across probably a dozen of them (fish & game boys) in my life and they seemed like nice enough cats, of course I wasnt doing any illegal shit so they were nae bother.


----------



## beachball (Jun 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I guess Ive come across probably a dozen of them (fish & game boys) in my life and they seemed like nice enough cats, of course I wasnt doing any illegal shit so they were nae bother.


Yep and they have a tough job. The ones around here have a territory the size of a couple of states in New England called Los Padres National Forest, they are spread thin.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> How about some BLUES?


They have been playing some hella good bluegrass tonight from the festival...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 18, 2016)

gday guys may have posted it before but im not a real big blues fan but I really did like gary moore when he done this  What a song
gary is one of the few white men who can play guitar for a black man and they both sound as one ...awesome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> gday guys may have posted it before but im not a real big blues fan but I really did like gary moore when he done this  What a song
> gary is one of the few white men who can play guitar for a black man and they both sound as one ...awesome


Killer fucking track. Love me some BB


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

Am I the only 1 who doesnt give a flying fuck if microsoft is in the marijuana business? All these outlets who call themselves the media are some dumb motherfuckers who I wish would just cease and desist, stupid fucks.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 18, 2016)

Yo doubles sir
Missed this thread , glad I found it for sure!
I had been wanting to say to you , I sure like to see a vet doing well! 
Looks like you are there. 
I do well myself just on a very smaller scale.

Oh and a tip for fishing with crawfish, use one about the size of your pinky, put a small hook in the end of the tail, pinch off his nose and cast.


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> They have been playing some hella good bluegrass tonight from the festival...


Tuned in for a stomping good time listening to KVMR. Thanks for that heads up, DJJ, mandolin and guitars always catch my attention.


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Am I the only 1 who doesnt give a flying fuck if microsoft is in the marijuana business? All these outlets who call themselves the media are some dumb motherfuckers who I wish would just cease and desist, stupid fucks.


Fucking Marketers are what most those "media outlets" are. All they want in the end is all your personal info.
I for one , would like to see a law passed that would require those who gather and sell personal info via cookies or whatever methodology, to avail us an option out button OR PAY US ROYALTY FEES FOR OUR INFO every time they sell it because it is worth billions of dollars and that's why they do that stuff IMHO


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Where the green grass ?


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where the green grass ?


Love them guys TWS, got me back on track lol, no time for anger. Getting my mellow back.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Love them guys TWS, got me back on track lol, no time for anger. Getting my mellow back.



Did you close? Are you gonna make a thread for your new adventure? . All you guys rock it up there in norcal.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Tuned in for a stomping good time listening to KVMR. Thanks for that heads up, DJJ, mandolin and guitars always catch my attention.


bluegrass festival live stream begins today at noon...


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

Went and signed, of all things, a Closure Disclosure, and that was yesterday. They said it will take 3 business days to cash me out￼￼￼.￼￼￼￼ So far we have signed and initialed over 40 Document disclosures, no kidding. This happens because of what went down in '08 . The Wall Street / mortgage brokers cheated, got caught, one guy went to jail, fucking bad joke right there, new laws made, now it is like this. Oh yeah it increased costs too. Yep I hope to document this process as a learning experience for others. I have grown Medicinal herb North of Shasta for a number of years, but that is an 11 hour putt from here and I no longer have that available to me. So it's gonna be Sierra's for sure hopefully by the end of next week.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Went and signed, of all things, a Closure Disclosure, and that was yesterday. They said it will take 3 business days to cash me out￼￼￼.￼￼￼￼ So far we have signed and initialed over 40 Document disclosures, no kidding. This happens because of what went down in '08 . The Wall Street / mortgage brokers cheated, got caught, one guy went to jail, fucking bad joke right there, new laws made, now it is like this. Oh yeah it increased costs too. Yep I hope to document this process as a learning experience for others. I have grown Medicinal herb North of Shasta for a number of years, but that is an 11 hour putt from here and I no longer have that available to me. So it's gonna be Sierra's for sure hopefully by the end of next week.


Whew!.....
We were 2 weeks from closing a bank loan for the original purchase of Lone Oak Farms last year & the deal fell thru, & we already had a well drilled & one greenhouse built... the banks do not like to loan money on land & treated our cash like it was poison...
We had to scramble at the last minute to get a high interest/short term loan to keep the deal on track.... that guy took 3 days & cut me a check...


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Whew!.....
> We were 2 weeks from closing a bank loan for the original purchase of Lone Oak Farms last year & the deal fell thru, & we already had a well drilled & one greenhouse built... the banks do not like to loan money on land & treated cash like poison...
> We had to scramble at the last minute to get a high interest/short term loan to keep the deal on track.... that guy took 3 days & cut me a check...


Very cool, wanted to do that too however partners balked, ya know what I mean without getting into details, so here I am, if my sitch were different I would have started all this in January, however "life events" got in the way, but I am still a very fortunate guy and over time it will work out. I have the best people working with me and we are going to get this thing started as a forceful will finds its path and it's a righteous path my brother, I am smiling everyday.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> Yo doubles sir
> Missed this thread , glad I found it for sure!
> I had been wanting to say to you , I sure like to see a vet doing well!
> Looks like you are there.
> ...


Thanks & back at you brother.....Hooah!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Very cool, wanted to do that too however partners balked, ya know what I mean without getting into details, so here I am, if my sitch were different I would have started all this in January, however "life events" got in the way, but I am still a very fortunate guy and over time it will work out. I have the best people working with me and we are going to get this thing started as a forceful will finds its path and it's a righteous path my brother, I am smiling everyday.


anything I can do to help brother...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2016)

This goes out to the crew, bustin ass filling smart pots.....


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Love them guys TWS, got me back on track lol, no time for anger. Getting my mellow back.


I seen the Outlaws in the early 80's, they were the opening act for the "Ronnie James Dio" version of Black Sabbath. I remember the Outlaws out performed Black Sabbath that night.
TMB-


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

Around here folks catch crawfish in ditches with a wire scoop thing about 3 feet wide. It's not uncommon to see trucks parked beside the road with a couple of fellows scooping them up.


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

These kids are kicking some Bluegrass over at the fathersday festival
Www.kvmr.org/player


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> These kids are kicking some Bluegrass over at the fathersday festival
> Www.kvmr.org/player


I stopped my Dead & Company show to hear the bluegrass. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I stopped my Dead & Company show to hear the bluegrass. Thanks for the reminder.


Sure ,my pleasure. These kids are great for 9,10, 11,12 years of age.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I seen the Outlaws in the early 80's, they were the opening act for the "Ronnie James Dio" version of Black Sabbath. I remember the Outlaws out performed Black Sabbath that night.
> TMB-


 I believe it.


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> I believe it.


Ain't no doubt about it. Guitar bands (3 or more 6 strings) kill. Marshall Tucker rocks it too.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

Weather Underground told me tomorrow was going to be 0 minutes 5 seconds longer than today. As most of you guys know, it's one day and a wake-up until the sun stands still. Or as the Latins would call it, Summer Solstice. As fast as these seasons are flying by, it will be gone before we know it, so I will go ahead and post this. 

Summertime has come and gone, my oh my.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Weather Underground told me tomorrow was going to be 0 minutes 5 seconds longer than today. As most of you guys know, it's one day and a wake-up until the sun stands still. Or as the Latins would call it, Summer Solstice. As fast as these seasons are flying by, it will be gone before we know it, so I will go ahead and post this.
> 
> Summertime has come and gone, my oh my.


Summer solstice is the 20th this year . First day of summer.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Ain't no doubt about it. Guitar bands (3 or more 6 strings) kill. Marshall Tucker rocks it too.


I like MTB
Don't forget Lynard Skynard too. Lol


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I grew up around mocassins. I remember 1 when I was about 8 launching itself out of the water about a foot trying to bite me and also comes to mind is my grandfather blasting 1 with an old 44-40 revolver around a pond in E. Texas. Fire shot out the barrel a good 3-4 inches


Those cottonmouths are mean as hell.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Those cottonmouths are mean as hell.


Bite you in the ass . 
Hi shoreline !


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Ain't no doubt about it. Guitar bands (3 or more 6 strings) kill. Marshall Tucker rocks it too.


I saw Marshall Tucker in Dothan Alabama in 79 or 80. Taz? was playing the keys with a cast on his arm. Great show. 

We used to get all the 2nd tier southern bands in Dothan. I must have seen Atlanta Rhythm Section three or four times. We even got the Brothers, but it was during the Cher years, and Rick Derringer and Johnny Winter outplayed them by miles that night.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Bite you in the ass .
> Hi shoreline !


They just about cured me from wading and fishing. I had to fight one over my stringer of fish one time.

And when I was a little kid, one was eating the last fish on the stringer at a little creek near the farm. Mamma told me to run to the truck for the gun. When I got back with the .22, I aimed for the snakes head, which was stretched around a Blue Gill. I killed the snake, but it also cut the stringer and we lost all the fish.


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> I like MTB
> Don't forget Lynard Skynard too. Lol


Dickie Betts had a band for a while back in the 90's.. I sat front row center on my birthday, trippin balls on Mescaline in a tiny town named Pozo out by Paso Robles, watched Marshall Tucker, Poco and the Betts band blow minds with some of the best music I heard in a long time. Unforgettable.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Yep and they have a tough job. The ones around here have a territory the size of a couple of states in New England called Los Padres National Forest, they are spread thin.


Hey I lived up on tassajara a few years ago... That's an amazing area! So beautiful


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Hey I lived up on tassajara a few years ago... That's an amazing area! So beautiful


Yep, there are some fine places in that forest. I have done 50 mile back packs in the Condor Sanctuary area before it was designated such. One of the most difficult trails in the US is a place called Sespe. Did the Whitney Portals trail too. Kicked my young ass. Different forest that one.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Dickie Betts had a band for a while back in the 90's.. I sat front row center on my birthday, trippin balls on Mescaline in a tiny town named Pozo out by Paso Robles, watched Marshall Tucker, Poco and the Betts band blow minds with some of the best music I heard in a long time. Unforgettable.


Was that Great Southern? I think I have one of their CD's. I've only seen a couple of shows the last few years. They were Robert Earl Keen and Tab Benoit. Saw both of them at The Moon in Tallahassee. Both good shows.

Back in my Navy days {80-83} I saw the Gregg Allman Band in a little hole in the wall place. They put on a much better show than the Brothers did.


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Was that Great Southern? I think I have one of their CD's. I've only seen a couple of shows the last few years. They were Robert Earl Keen and Tab Benoit. Saw both of them at The Moon in Tallahassee. Both good shows.
> 
> Back in my Navy days {80-83} I saw the Gregg Allman Band in a little hole in the wall place. They put on a much better show than the Brothers did.


Yep, cos I think they formed in 1978 Tab Benoit is a great player.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Tab Benoit is a great player.


True. But I have mad respect for the work he has done to protect the wetlands. Lots of folks care about that sort of stuff. He started an organization and raised a bunch of money to get something done. Also got lots of young people to care about wetland restoration.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Summer solstice is the 20th this year . First day of summer.


Yep. As the short timers in the Navy used to say, that is one day and a wake-up.


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> True. But I have mad respect for the work he has done to protect the wetlands. Lots of folks care about that sort of stuff. He started an organization and raised a bunch of money to get something done. Also got lots of young people to care about wetland restoration.


See, I learned something today. Wetlands are extremely delicate ecosystems. Salt Marshes in Carpinteria CA very diverse and is bordered by Pacific Coast Highway/ Hwy 101 and Southern Pacific Railroad road coastal route all running same way. Point is it still harbors life but not as much. Rising sea levels will interfere with all of it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Yep. As the short timers in the Navy used to say, that is one day and a wake-up.


Thats what us long timers working rotation shifts in the oil & gas business offshore say, a sleep and a wakeup and its fly day


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Yep. As the short timers in the Navy used to say, that is one day and a wake-up.


Or my booty hurts ?


----------



## beachball (Jun 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats what us long timers working rotation shifts in the oil & gas business offshore say, a sleep and a wakeup and its fly day


Worked with subsea wellhead equipment, riser pipe just about anything from moon pool down.Blow out preventers, shear ram and bag type. A long time ago.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Worked with subsea wellhead equipment, riser pipe just about anything from moon pool down.Blow out preventers, shear ram and bag type. A long time ago.


I oversee subsea well interventions


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> See, I learned something today. Wetlands are extremely delicate ecosystems. Salt Marshes in Carpinteria CA very diverse and is bordered by Pacific Coast Highway/ Hwy 101 and Southern Pacific Railroad road coastal route all running same way. Point is it still harbors life but not as much. Rising sea levels will interfere with all of it.


He got into it after Katrina did so much damage to his native Louisiana. Loss of wetlands was one of the reasons that hurricane did so much damage.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Put your lips on the pipe and blow.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Or my booty hurts ?


Not too sure about that one.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> He got into it after Katrina did so much damage to his native Louisiana. Loss of wetlands was one of the reasons that hurricane did so much damage.


I asked KY but I meant to ask you. Will finches eat vegetable seedlings . Like down to the soil base ? 
Deer nibbled my pumpkins again btw . Don't think this is gonna work. Gonna have a talk with the bitch soon . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> He got into it after Katrina did so much damage to his native Louisiana. Loss of wetlands was one of the reasons that hurricane did so much damage.


Just drown the ghetto was all.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I oversee subsea well interventions


All off shore drilling should see interventions. Get a dam Prius or better yet a Tesla.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> I asked KY but I meant to ask you. Will finches eat vegetable seedlings . Like down to the soil base ?
> Deer nibbled my pumpkins again btw . Don't think this is gonna work. Gonna have a talk with the bitch soon . Lol


I've never heard of it, but who knows. 

Yea, I couldn't garden without lots of fencing. Sometimes late at night when I drive up to my pole-barn to park, there are deer sleeping in the yard. I've killed more deer over the years in the pea patch than from a tree stand. I use a .22Mag for summertime deer culling. Plenty of power, but much quieter than a bigger rifle.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> I asked KY but I meant to ask you. Will finches eat vegetable seedlings . Like down to the soil base ?
> Deer nibbled my pumpkins again btw . Don't think this is gonna work. Gonna have a talk with the bitch soon . Lol


they are having babies right now...


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

The deer , or the finches ,cause I know it ain't the pumpkins .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> I asked KY but I meant to ask you. Will finches eat vegetable seedlings . Like down to the soil base ?
> Deer nibbled my pumpkins again btw . Don't think this is gonna work. Gonna have a talk with the bitch soon . Lol


Yes finches will eat vegetable seedlings and so will these little thrush'


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes finches will eat vegetable seedlings and so will these little thrush'


I thought it was grass hoppers but the nursery dude said finches. I immediately thought about you.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> The deer , or the finches ,cause I know it ain't the pumpkins .


deer...


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes finches will eat vegetable seedlings and so will these little thrush'


I did not know that. We have about 12 farm cats, half of which hang out in the garden with me, so I don't see a lot of birds around.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2016)

Sespe looks interesting. Looks like there are some cool prospecting locations.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> I thought it was grass hoppers but the nursery dude said finches. I immediately thought about you.


They can be little cunts if they dont have other shit to eat. They bathe in the lettuce planters


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They can be little cunts if they dont have other shit to eat. They bathe in the lettuce planters


Great ! Guess I won't end up with lettuce eirher. Lol
I put beer cans with streamers on top of 3 ft sticks of bamboo to keep them Away . Lol. I see the farms at home run hundreds of mylar Streamers. Now I know why .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Great ! Guess I won't end up with lettuce eirher. Lol
> I put beer cans with streamers on top of 3 ft sticks of bamboo to keep them Away . Lol. I see the farms at home run hundreds of mylar Streamers. Now I know why .


Yep rapid movement and shiny things fuck with em. You should be ok with the cans etc


----------



## beachball (Jun 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep rapid movement and shiny things fuck with em. You should be ok with the cans etc


The berry farmers here do several anti bird methods. Hire a guy to launch a form of a pop bottle rocket that makes a very loud noise as it flies towards them. Also they use automatic propane cannons to make a booming sound. Keeps the crows and gulls out of strawberries. They are grown by the square mile around here.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2016)

Raise a hawk or two


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

beachball said:


> The berry farmers here do several anti bird methods. Hire a guy to launch a form of a pop bottle rocket that makes a very loud noise as it flies towards them. Also they use automatic propane cannons to make a booming sound. Keeps the crows and gulls out of strawberries. They are grown by the square mile around here.


Oh he'll yea ! That will go over great out here. Lol


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 19, 2016)

Out on the ridge in north San Juan blasting propane cannons to scare off birds... I can picture it now


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 19, 2016)

beachball said:


> The berry farmers here do several anti bird methods. Hire a guy to launch a form of a pop bottle rocket that makes a very loud noise as it flies towards them. Also they use automatic propane cannons to make a booming sound. Keeps the crows and gulls out of strawberries. They are grown by the square mile around here.


Gotta love Watsonville... Such a nice place


----------



## beachball (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads. Some fine herb and Burgundy will make it even better.


----------



## Fast50 (Jun 19, 2016)

Good to see yall rockin and the b.s outdoor ban lifted. Is that why some are smaller in the gh? Did'nt look to far back.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2016)

Fast50 said:


> Good to see yall rockin and the b.s outdoor ban lifted. Is that why some are smaller in the gh? Did'nt look to far back.


Yes, needed more plants for the Annex
Good to heard from you bro, how are you doing?


----------



## Fast50 (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh ok, additional spot. Super nice. I'm doing good, not growing sucks. Might pull a Colorado stunt down the road for mj work as a start. How you doing?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2016)

The crew needs a few more rolls of remesh cage wire, so I'll be going up to check the crawdad trap today. @TWS what are you doing today?...


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew needs a few more rolls of remesh cage wire, so I'll be going up to check the crawdad trap today. @TWS what are you doing today?...


I will probably be down at the gh


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I will probably be down at the gh


I will stop by....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2016)

....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 20, 2016)

Joss Stone came around on the USB driving into work this afternoon. {after I clicked past Counting Crows, halfway through the CD} I remember the first time I heard that {then} little girl. I thought I was back in 1968. Talk about a blast from your childhood.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh, and happy First Day of Summer everyone. Tomorrow is going to be 0 minutes and 1 second shorter than today. I maxed out at 14 hours 8 minutes of actual daylight.


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Joss Stone came around on the USB driving into work this afternoon. {after I clicked past Counting Crows, halfway through the CD} I remember the first time I heard that {then} little girl. I thought I was back in 1968. Talk about a blast from your childhood.


Crap. I was just a year old.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Crap. I was just a year old.


You youngsters today. I was 7, but I heard R & B from my older sister's record collection my whole early life.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 20, 2016)

It's likely I was in the womb, as I spent the better part of 1968 there lol. 



TWS said:


> Crap. I was just a year old.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 20, 2016)

You guys are making me feel old. And I was thinking I was one of the pups around here.



Smidge34 said:


> It's likely I was in the womb, as I spent the better part of 1968 there lol.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 20, 2016)

Anybody born in the 60s isn't exactly a pup anymore lol. I'm 3 years from AARP discounts myself hahaha.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2016)

@TWS.....caught 2 crawdads in the pond....lol


P.S. So I re-baited with some chicken & left them 2 in there to fatten up...lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS.....caught 2 crawdads in the pond....lol
> View attachment 3713081
> 
> P.S. So I re-baited with some chicken & left them 2 in there to fatten up...lol


Cool so we know there is . Did you move your trap . I will get mine out there


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Cool so we know there is . Did you move your trap . I will get mine out there


did you see where I moved it too?......it's still there where the water feeds into the pond..


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> did you see where I moved it too?......it's still there where the water feeds into the pond..


Oh ok just thought you'd try a different spot. I'll hit the other end .


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh ok just thought you'd try a different spot. I'll hit the other end .


Put it right there if you want.....lets catch a mess of these


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3713182


Nice plant


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## ky man (Jun 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3713209


looking great jj...........ky


----------



## mountaingarden (Jun 20, 2016)

fumble said:


> Hey there MG! Good to see you pop in hope all is well up there...or are you in Thailand now?


Nope! Here in E Wa, loving the politics of the game!

BIG hoola about stink...boo hoo!


----------



## mountaingarden (Jun 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> ....


Takes me right back!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> Crap. I was just a year old.


I woulda been 5 yrs premature


----------



## Dan Drews (Jun 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> Crap. I was just a year old.


Based on your pic on your avatar TWS, that must have been one tough year.


----------



## TWS (Jun 21, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> Based on your pic on your avatar TWS, that must have been on tough year.


It adds up . Lol


----------



## Dan Drews (Jun 21, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Anybody born in the 60s isn't exactly a pup anymore lol. I'm 3 years from AARP discounts myself hahaha.


My wife and I sold our house and are getting ready to move, found out we qualify for the 'senior's only' part of town... LOL.

Wait, like what the fuck am I laughing about.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3713086


nice bass bait,they look big enough to eat if u havnt tried them yet ,very good eating


----------



## fumble (Jun 21, 2016)

mountaingarden said:


> Nope! Here in E Wa, loving the politics of the game!
> 
> BIG hoola about stink...boo hoo!


Ah...Ic ic. Well I hope things are going well for you. We have to catch up with some wine and a j soon


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> Ah...Ic ic. Well I hope things are going well for you. We have to catch up with some wine and a j soon


what's up with your new spot fumble?.... has everything settled down.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 21, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> Based on your pic on your avatar TWS, that must have been on tough year.


I'm fucking howling....lmfao


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> Ah...Ic ic. Well I hope things are going well for you. We have to catch up with some wine and a j soon


happy birthday miss fumble  hope your well


----------



## mountaingarden (Jun 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> Ah...Ic ic. Well I hope things are going well for you. We have to catch up with some wine and a j soon


Lots happening. With call soon!


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> what's up with your new spot fumble?.... has everything settled down.


It's a shit show right now. There were hella issues that needed handled before we could even bring the babies here. The girls i have been given to work with are sub par to say the least. We're doing 100s. Oh if they would only listen lol


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> happy birthday miss fumble  hope your well


Thanks Ruby doing pretty well except for being eaten up by mosquitos ...gotta be at least 50 bites. Plys blisters and cuts and bruises...all in a day's work lol


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2016)

mountaingarden said:


> Lots happening. With call soon!


Cool beans...look forward to it


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks Ruby doing pretty well except for being eaten up by mosquitos ...gotta be at least 50 bites. Plys blisters and cuts and bruises...all in a day's work lol


??? I would of baked a cake. 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks Ruby doing pretty well except for being eaten up by mosquitos ...gotta be at least 50 bites. Plys blisters and cuts and bruises...all in a day's work lol


At around 630 - 7 I use "off" religiously if I'm out or don't have it around we run for the house. I keep a can of it in my backpack like hair sprsy in a purse. Lol Damn things are thick. I still have a bunch of bites from forgetting to use it when the bite time comes. Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> At around 630 - 7 I use "off" religiously if I'm out or don't have it around we run for the house. I keep a can of it in my backpack like hair sprsy in a purse. Lol Damn things are thick. I still have a bunch of bites from forgetting to use it when the bite time comes. Lol


If you use (Avon?) Baby Oil you'll keep your youthful appearance. lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> If you use (Avon?) Baby Oil you'll keep your youthful appearance. lol


So cuzz what are you trying to say . 
Lol a too short verse.
Baby oil keeps mosquitos away ?

We need to go fishing !


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> what's up with your new spot fumble?.... has everything settled down.





fumble said:


> Thanks Ruby doing pretty well except for being eaten up by mosquitos ...gotta be at least 50 bites. Plys blisters and cuts and bruises...all in a day's work lol


We are gonna have a local growers bbq for the 4th of July weekend at the house probably on the third if you guys can come. You too Grandpapy .


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 22, 2016)

hehehe, Naw, it's me, I should of used it long ago!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> We are gonna have a local growers bbq for the 4th of July weekend at the house probably on the third if you guys can come. You too Grandpapy .


Sounds good, the g/f is spending the month overseas, so I'll be on vacation till she gets back!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks Ruby doing pretty well except for being eaten up by mosquitos ...gotta be at least 50 bites. Plys blisters and cuts and bruises...all in a day's work lol


Dont know why im thinking only australia had mozzies lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont know why im thinking only australia had mozzies lol


I used to haul fresh water from the Yellowstone River some places here get so thick at times it's hard to breath.
I was hoping to find some photos but I see they have stepped up their game.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I used to haul fresh water from the Yellowstone River some places here get so thick at times it's hard to breath.
> I was hoping to find some photos but I see they have stepped up there game.


Spraying for mozzies holy shit


----------



## 757growin (Jun 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont know why im thinking only australia had mozzies lol


Haven't heard of the Zika virus? It's the new big danger from mosquitos in the western hemisphere. Athletes are skipping the Olympics in Brazil because of it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> Haven't heard of the Zika virus? It's the new big danger from mosquitos in the western hemisphere. Athletes are skipping the Olympics in Brazil because of it.


never have mate..only heard of ross river virus


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> It's a shit show right now. There were hella issues that needed handled before we could even bring the babies here. The girls i have been given to work with are sub par to say the least. We're doing 100s. Oh if they would only listen lol


hang in there girl. This may turn out to be a test of your patience as much as anything...best of luck this season.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> We are gonna have a local growers bbq for the 4th of July weekend at the house probably on the third if you guys can come. You too Grandpapy .


maybe serve some crawdads?...lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2016)

Half a crawdad each at the rate you guys are catching them


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Half a crawdad each at the rate you guys are catching them


we still have almost 2 weeks.....lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> At around 630 - 7 I use "off" religiously if I'm out or don't have it around we run for the house. I keep a can of it in my backpack like hair sprsy in a purse. Lol Damn things are thick. I still have a bunch of bites from forgetting to use it when the bite time comes. Lol


Same here on the Deep Woods Off early in the day but it's not from skeeters, it's these biting ass deer flies we have here. Think of a miniature horse fly drawing blood with every bite and imagine 20 of the bastards all over you. Yeah I take a bath in the stuff every hour as the oppressive humidity keeps the sweat rolling and the Deet washed off. The flies let you know when it's time haha.


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Same here on the Deep Woods Off early in the day but it's not from skeeters, it's these biting ass deer flies we have here. Think of a miniature horse fly drawing blood with every bite and imagine 20 of the bastards all over you. Yeah I take a bath in the stuff every hour as the oppressive humidity keeps the sweat rolling and the Deet washed off. The flies let you know when it's time haha.


Lol . 
Seems like there are a lot of things that bite,crawl and stick in your socks out here. When I first got up here it was tick season . Found three of them that latched on. The dog up here that runs in the bushes had a bunch of them til we got him some medicine. 
Do you have a pic of a deer fly ?There is a fly out here at a certain time of day mostly in the bush that fucking bites hard . Kinda like orange black medium house fly looking thing but just looks like it bites. Well it does. Lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 22, 2016)

They look a lot like a housefly. Ours have a black band on the wing. 

 
The tiny deer ticks and chiggers are another bunch of mfers around here too. I cover my clothing with permethrin anytime I'm going to be in grass or weeds over a foot or so.


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> hang in there girl. This may turn out to be a test of your patience as much as anything...best of luck this season.


Oh how I have faced just about every hurdle up here. From bugs in the garden to PM to poor germ rates and cold snaps slowing shit down to a huge test of patients.
If I'm up here next year I have learned not to take anything for granted and start seed earlier.
It must be helpful to start seed in sac where it's warmer earlier in the year. I was taking seed flats in and out of the house every three days in mid May because of rain and cold snaps.

Hang in there fumble and kick some butt !


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> They look a lot like a housefly. Ours have a black band on the wing.
> 
> View attachment 3714346
> The tiny deer ticks and chiggers are another bunch of mfers around here too. I cover my clothing with permethrin anytime I'm going to be in grass or weeds over a foot or so.


That's them. Cool I just learnt a new bug. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Half a crawdad each at the rate you guys are catching them


All right smartie ! That was funny shit.


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> They look a lot like a housefly. Ours have a black band on the wing.
> 
> View attachment 3714346
> The tiny deer ticks and chiggers are another bunch of mfers around here too. I cover my clothing with permethrin anytime I'm going to be in grass or weeds over a foot or so.


Those fuckers got me good last time I was out, I hate using bug spray though, haven't touched the stuff in three years


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh how I have faced just about every hurdle up here. From bugs in the garden to PM to poor germ rates and cold snaps slowing shit down to a huge test of patients.
> *If I'm up here next year* I have learned not to take anything for granted and start seed earlier.
> It must be helpful to start seed in sac where it's warmer earlier in the year. I was taking seed flats in and out of the house every three days in mid May because of rain and cold snaps.
> 
> Hang in there fumble and kick some butt !


if?....wtf?


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if?....wtf?


 I can't count my chickens before they hatch .
don't have any commitments as of yet .
But I still remember what you told lai n I so I have a pretty good feeling I will be though.


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

I'll be watching the salmon count here closely since I'm all caught up and have some free time . B man asked me if I was gonna take some time off to go home but there is no fish biting and it makes it really hard on me when I have to leave . Specially the dogs . Lol not worth it. 
I sure would like to shoot that shotgun Park ?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> I can't count my chickens before they hatch .
> don't have any commitments as of yet .
> But I still remember what you told lai n I so I have a pretty good feeling I will be though.


need to spend this year looking for land for you to rent for next season....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'll be watching the salmon count here closely since I'm all caught up and have some free time . B man asked me if I was gonna take some time off to go home but there is no fish biting and it makes it really hard on me when I have to leave . Specially the dogs . Lol not worth it.
> I sure would like to shoot that shotgun Park ?


Yeah we should go shoot Coon Creek....do you have your shotgun?


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> need to spend this year looking for land for you to rent for next season....


True. Craigslist ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yeah we should go shoot Coon Creek....do you have your shotgun?


No but I'm sure I can borrow one .


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> True. Craigslist ?


Yes & local contacts, word of mouth. Keep asking around as you meet people. Talk to all the neighbors. keep your feelers out...something will turn up


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> No but I'm sure I can borrow one .


we can use mine....


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes & local contacts, word of mouth. Keeps asking around as you meet people. Talk to all the neighbors. keep your feelers out...something will turn up


I asked Ruby how long he can stay for and he said three months without a work visa but the work visa is hard to get so he gotta be an illegal immigrant or something. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we can use mine....


Just say when. Maybe plan a day next week or after.
I'll have to hit up Walmart and get atleast 5 cases. Lol 
I like to shoot.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 22, 2016)

Here in California... We treat you even better if you ARE an illegal immigrant. Ruby might enjoy


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> I asked Ruby how long he can stay for and he said three months without a work visa but the work visa is hard to get so he gotta be an illegal immigrant or something. Lol


The guy you are replacing this season was from Italy & would come over for 3 months to work & then take a trip to Mexico or Canada for 2 weeks....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just say when. Maybe plan a day next week or after.
> I'll have to hit up Walmart and get atleast 5 cases. Lol
> I like to shoot.


it takes 100 shells per round of sporting clays. They sell ammo cheap out there


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

Spectacular day out here in the foothills . Probably 80 + with a nice breeze . First thing ,we'll the only thing on the agenda today is to get the trap in the water.


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

Need to chop down that poor tree the damn beetles killed.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

I will be up to check my trap tomorrow...


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> ??? I would of baked a cake.
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Thanks Grandpapy  feeling every bit of it lol


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> At around 630 - 7 I use "off" religiously if I'm out or don't have it around we run for the house. I keep a can of it in my backpack like hair sprsy in a purse. Lol Damn things are thick. I still have a bunch of bites from forgetting to use it when the bite time comes. Lol


I use lemon-eucalyptis and citronella oil mixed with coconut oil and rub it on. It works but wears off pretty quick. I need to get some witch hazel to mix it with for a spray. They are unREAL! not just mosquitoes either, black fly, deer fly, weird looking bees and such lol. Why do they have to come out in the cool time when I want to be working


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> We are gonna have a local growers bbq for the 4th of July weekend at the house probably on the third if you guys can come. You too Grandpapy .


That sounds awesome! If we can get someone to come sit here for a day we might be able to make it. Thanks for the invite


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont know why im thinking only australia had mozzies lol





Grandpapy said:


> I used to haul fresh water from the Yellowstone River some places here get so thick at times it's hard to breath.
> I was hoping to find some photos but I see they have stepped up their game.


I am going to get some netting material next time I go to Walfart to make hoods to go over our garden hats.


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> hang in there girl. This may turn out to be a test of your patience as much as anything...best of luck this season.


It sure is! thank you very much. I'm hoping to at least somewhat pull it off.


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh how I have faced just about every hurdle up here. From bugs in the garden to PM to poor germ rates and cold snaps slowing shit down to a huge test of patients.
> If I'm up here next year I have learned not to take anything for granted and start seed earlier.
> It must be helpful to start seed in sac where it's warmer earlier in the year. I was taking seed flats in and out of the house every three days in mid May because of rain and cold snaps.
> 
> Hang in there fumble and kick some butt !


Thanks TWS  All the normal issues of growing outdoors I can deal with. It's the backwards ass way of doing things I don't have patience for. I try to work smarter not harder...I am working with people of the opposite mindset lol. For instance...we have 100 gal pots. Hella effing heavy when they have a half yard of dirt in them. Instead of waiting til all the pallets were here, they filled them and said we can get guys here to lift them onto the pallets. Welllll...where those guys at? That is kinda how this whole thing has been going. oh well...I will do what I can with what I have, I am used to that lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks TWS  All the normal issues of growing outdoors I can deal with. It's the backwards ass way of doing things I don't have patience for. I try to work smarter not harder...I am working with people of the opposite mindset lol. For instance...we have 100 gal pots. Hella effing heavy when they have a half yard of dirt in them. Instead of waiting til all the pallets were here, they filled them and said we can get guys here to lift them onto the pallets. Welllll...where those guys at? That is kinda how this whole thing has been going. oh well...I will do what I can with what I have, I am used to that lol


I can picture that...that's why you need a boss to have the final say...your the boss miss?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2016)

never say never ...if ruby loses another 3okg and lays in the sun all day this summer ill pass off as an immigrant lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2016)

working visa can be six moths but gotta be sponsored to work by someone...I could be classed in I.P.M for crops


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> working visa can be six moths but gotta be sponsored to work by someone...I could be classed in I.P.M for crops


Enroll as student in the local college with a full time load of classes.....I don't think you are required to graduate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 22, 2016)

I think there are easier routes than dropping that wasted cash on some bullshit someone wrote in books 100's of years ago . Must be easier ways


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think there are easier routes than dropping that wasted cash on some bullshit someone wrote in books 100's of years ago . Must be easier ways


not since 911.....foreign student visa is still one of the open doors. A semester of jr college does not cost that much anyway, maybe $1,500....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> not since 911.....foreign student visa is still one of the open doors. A semester of jr college does not cost that much anyway, maybe $1,500....


Yeah I know its a serious PITA. Can a tourist visa have multi entries to US? Come on Rubes you don't qualify for a religious worker visa ? @ruby fruit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 22, 2016)

Going to do some religious work with some herbs


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

Take some easy classes you've already taken & won't have to study hard.


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I can picture that...that's why you need a boss to have the final say...your the boss miss?


I was supposed to be...at least that's how it was presented lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Take some easy classes you've already taken & won't have to study hard.


Uhhhhhhh , sex ed , wood shop , ceramics , home ed .


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Uhhhhhhh , sex ed , wood shop , ceramics , home ed .


he's Straily'n....how about English?......no nevermind


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 22, 2016)

dudes trying to come over there to grow some weed ya'll trying to get him all kitted out for uni lmao, ha ha ha kidding. Do you have to even go to the classes? Im talking about just giving honest abdul 1500 bucks and thats the last I heard about it


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> dudes trying to come over there to grow some weed ya'll trying to get him all kitted out for uni lmao, ha ha ha kidding. Do you have to even go to the classes? Im talking about just giving honest abdul 1500 bucks and thats the last I heard about it


there are a lot of foreign students that over stay their visas


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 23, 2016)

Start putting up some cages today


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Uhhhhhhh , sex ed , wood shop , ceramics , home ed .


I made pumpkin scones in home ed one day and we kicked them around at lunchtime cos they were so hard lol
Sex ed never done cos i was to rude 
Wood shop i got kicked out of for making pipes and selling them
Ceramics ? Fuck that
Was always gd at biology n science and maths ..but i was best at physical ed sports etc


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> he's Straily'n....how about English?......no nevermind


Crikey thongs and all up a numbats arse


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 23, 2016)

@nuggs this one for placer county


----------



## TWS (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Jun 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3715131


Salmon time? Or halibut?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> Salmon time? Or halibut?


salmon..


----------



## 757growin (Jun 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> salmon..


Why aren't you there! Show him how to catch one of those big ones..


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> Why aren't you there! Show him how to catch one of those big ones..


he hits me up at 11:00 last night & says "I'm going salmon fishing in the morning, are you in?"...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> he hits me up at 11:00 last night & says "I'm going salmon fishing in the morning, are you in?"...


Sounds a lot like innuendo to me.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Sounds a lot like innuendo to me.


No the guy's a fishing nut...lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No the guy's a fishing nut...lol


I just started really fishing and enjoying it.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I just started really fishing and enjoying it.


I feel you .....


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 23, 2016)

You catch any escaped prisoners on your line out there ?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> You catch any escaped prisoners on your line out there ?


Naw these sharks are too fast..


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 23, 2016)

Could you imagine getting out of that place too only get eaten by a shark on the swim to shore... I bet it's happened lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 23, 2016)

We have to ban alligators and sharks.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Could you imagine getting out of that place too only get eaten by a shark on the swim to shore... I bet it's happened lol


one of the highest concentrations of Great Whites in the world is right outside the Golden Gate. 
You can see Alcatraz in the background here......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 23, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> We have to ban alligators and sharks.


dont forget gorillas


----------



## 420mon (Jun 23, 2016)

https://yubasutter.craigslist.org/reb/5624303119.html

Thought u might like this JJ


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> gday guys may have posted it before but im not a real big blues fan but I really did like gary moore when he done this  What a song
> gary is one of the few white men who can play guitar for a black man and they both sound as one ...awesome



Listen to Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 23, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Listen to Stevie Ray Vaughan


I forgot him buzz ! Yep i do like his stuff its cool to listen to when im alone and baked for sure


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I forgot him buzz ! Yep i do like his stuff its cool to listen to when im alone and baked for sure



You the coolest Ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 23, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You the coolest Ruby


I think wat gets me shitty more than anything is i need to meet you cool cats soon..
Theres a cool bond between me and quite a few of you guys and it irks me i havnt met you all yet.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3715131


@TWS how was the fishing?....


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think wat gets me shitty more than anything is i need to meet you cool cats soon..
> Theres a cool bond between me and quite a few of you guys and it irks me i havnt met you all yet.


Get your ass over here. You can tour the USA and never spend a night in a motel. Plus stay bombed.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

it's all good on the farm....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think wat gets me shitty more than anything is i need to meet you cool cats soon..
> Theres a cool bond between me and quite a few of you guys and it irks me i havnt met you all yet.


It's best you don't meet us Ruby. It's better that you have a good image of us rather than meeting us and finding out we're a bunch of ass holes & dicks. Us Americans can't drink a lick, we wine when the food in the microwave takes to long, who the fuck uses teaspoons and ounces and feet and yards to measure shit besides our dumb asses. JJ was never in the Army, he was Cub Scout leader of troop 243, Angry Black Man is a nice guy, TWS looks like his avatar, Fumble buys her edible's from the "pot shop", Treeman could NEVER climb a tree....too fat, Partly Cloudy is 5'1" illegal alien from Honduras with an afro, Nuggs don't fish, he buys his fish from a dude on the corner.
We've got you fooled Ruby. and we want to keep it that way buddy.....stay home!
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 23, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> It's best you don't meet us Ruby. It's better that you have a good image of us rather than meeting us and finding out we're a bunch of ass holes & dicks. Us Americans can't drink a lick, we wine when the food in the microwave takes to long, who the fuck uses teaspoons and ounces and feet and yards to measure shit besides our dumb asses. JJ was never in the Army, he was Cub Scout leader of troop 243, Angry Black Man is a nice guy, TWS looks like his avatar, Fumble buys her edible's from the "pot shop", Treeman could NEVER climb a tree....too fat, Partly Cloudy is 5'1" illegal alien from Honduras with an afro, Nuggs don't fish, he buys his fish from a dude on the corner.
> We've got you fooled Ruby. and we want to keep it that way buddy.....stay home!
> TMB-


Since you put it out like that all the more interesting hahahaha @treemansbuds . I honestly have no idea why anyone would want to end up in the US of A, but after spending 30 years of my life there and a few other countries to each their own.


----------



## TWS (Jun 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS how was the fishing?....


Fishing sucked ! 8 fish and no bites for me . I'm hanging out with grandpapy.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fishing sucked ! 8 fish and no bites for me . I'm hanging out with grandpapy.


So are you going again tomorrow?
I caught 1 more crawdad today, for a total of 3....lol I left them in there & re baited. I'm gonna catch some more or fatten them up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 23, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> It's best you don't meet us Ruby. It's better that you have a good image of us rather than meeting us and finding out we're a bunch of ass holes & dicks. Us Americans can't drink a lick, we wine when the food in the microwave takes to long, who the fuck uses teaspoons and ounces and feet and yards to measure shit besides our dumb asses. JJ was never in the Army, he was Cub Scout leader of troop 243, Angry Black Man is a nice guy, TWS looks like his avatar, Fumble buys her edible's from the "pot shop", Treeman could NEVER climb a tree....too fat, Partly Cloudy is 5'1" illegal alien from Honduras with an afro, Nuggs don't fish, he buys his fish from a dude on the corner.
> We've got you fooled Ruby. and we want to keep it that way buddy.....stay home!
> TMB-


Hahaha wat a cool description ....now i know i HAVE to meet you guys lol im 
Actually a spanish transvestite with a pimply arse


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hahaha wat a cool description ....now i know i HAVE to meet you guys lol im
> Actually a spanish transvestite with a pimply arse


can verify the arse.....I have pictures


----------



## fumble (Jun 23, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> It's best you don't meet us Ruby. It's better that you have a good image of us rather than meeting us and finding out we're a bunch of ass holes & dicks. Us Americans can't drink a lick, we wine when the food in the microwave takes to long, who the fuck uses teaspoons and ounces and feet and yards to measure shit besides our dumb asses. JJ was never in the Army, he was Cub Scout leader of troop 243, Angry Black Man is a nice guy, TWS looks like his avatar, Fumble buys her edible's from the "pot shop", Treeman could NEVER climb a tree....too fat, Partly Cloudy is 5'1" illegal alien from Honduras with an afro, Nuggs don't fish, he buys his fish from a dude on the corner.
> We've got you fooled Ruby. and we want to keep it that way buddy.....stay home!
> TMB-


Right on! Thanks for the laugh Treeman


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> can verify the arse.....I have pictures


I think that's why you got a gd early start this year...they didn't wanna hang around that picture for to long lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

We lost a good one this week. Ralph Stanley was the best bluegrass sad song singer there ever was.







The happy song first.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

My thoughts about skeeters. If they are bad, it's been raining. Carrying water, even with no biting pests, is a PITA. I look forward to them getting thick again.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

Since I made all you guys sad, the least I can do is post a picture of Mocha, who I found yesterday after bush-hogging the back yard. The old girl is showing a little gray, but she always puts a smile on my face.



While I was on the tractor, I played the "heart" list on my mp3 player. Here is just one of the many old tunes that I was rocking too. {You can dance on a Kabota B7500, as long as you don't over do it}


----------



## TWS (Jun 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think wat gets me shitty more than anything is i need to meet you cool cats soon..
> Theres a cool bond between me and quite a few of you guys and it irks me i havnt met you all yet.



Ahhhhhh.....male bonding. That's so sweet. Oh and 1 female bonding.
Lol


----------



## ky man (Jun 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> We lost a good one this week. Ralph Stanley was the best bluegrass sad song singer there ever was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people helped put RALPH where he got his fame from he could have never dun it alone.I knowed him personley I had a dog he offered 30 grand for but I said no and let him keep that dog for 90 days he gave me a 22 rifeal for that and layed a signed check down and told me to fill it out so he could take my dog back home with him,but I never sold the dog it is buried in the county I live in..A lot of the people that played for RALPH smoke my weed and they grew up with me.IF RALPH would have payed the people that help him the most make his cash most all would not have quite him he was a cheap scape when it came to paying his help.THATS ALL A FACT and I do still like him any way..ky


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

ky man said:


> A lot of people helped put RALPH where he got his fame from he could have never dun it alone.I knowed him personley I had a dog he offered 30 grand for but I said no and let him keep that dog for 90 days he gave me a 22 rifeal for that and layed a signed check down and told me to fill it out so he could take my dog back home with him,but I never sold the dog it is buried in the county I live in..A lot of the people that played for RALPH smoke my weed and they grew up with me.IF RALPH would have payed the people that help him the most make his cash most all would not have quite him he was a cheap scape when it came to paying his help.THATS ALL A FACT and I do still like him any way..ky


Lots of poor folks who hit it big have trouble getting over their poor raisin'. I'm not a huge bluegrass guy, but whenever you lose someone of his standing, it leaves a big hole. This has been a tough year for musicians of all stripes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3715572


As usual you are fucking killin it djj 
Wish I could do a big greenhouse grow in the middle


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


I was a huge fan of these guys. Broke my young heart when he joined the Eagles.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2016)

Heroine, alcohol , or car accidents , maybe a few plane accidents and a little depression have taken many a few musicians unless your John Denver or sonny bonny and just run into something.
Constant sorrow rocks !


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2016)

@TWS sorry I missed you today....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> can verify the arse.....I have pictures


gday jj brother I just sent PC a pm if you can let him know ..I know hes been busy busy.No wonder hes your main man what a cool cat!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Heroine, alcohol , or car accidents , maybe a few plane accidents and a little depression have taken many a few musicians unless your John Denver or sonny bonny and just run into something.
> Constant sorrow rocks !


I spammed your inbox get onto it DAD !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

hahaha laughed at this shit


----------



## ovo (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Jun 30, 2016)

How's the annex going jj? PC must be working hard, haven't seen him here in awhile. Greenhouse pics looked great. Looks like another for the record books @ lone oaks!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> How's the annex going jj? PC must be working hard, haven't seen him here in awhile. Greenhouse pics looked great. Looks like another for the record books @ lone oaks!


The crew has it looking pretty good. still have a few holes to plug with plants but that should happen any day now. I don't get down there as often. It's another guy's property behind locked gate & I don't have the combination & pictures for RIU were never included in the rent agreement. He's a great guy, but I don't want to create any issues...but I will get an update soon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

I just saw the dumbest title of an "article" over on UNlinkedin. Tesla driver killed with car in autopilot mode. The fucking car was run over by a mack truck....
*
Federal regulators **are investigating** a fatal crash involving a Tesla S in autopilot mode. *The driver's death is thought to be the first in more than 130 million autopilot miles, Tesla said, noting that "among all vehicles in the US, there is a fatality every 94 million miles." The freakish accident involved a semi which crossed over on a divided highway; the impact was with the Tesla S windshield as the car passed under the truck. Tesla asserted that in a head-on collision the car's safety systems "would likely have prevented serious injury as it has in numerous other similar incidents."

People are fucking stupid.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah I saw this...guy was prolly texting or sleeping or something..too sad


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

I guess where Im coming from the autopilot function had nothing to do with this......you get side swiped and run over by an 18 wheeler, well your fucked anyway

could have been a yugo, fucking media


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 30, 2016)

This goes out to all the growers working away from home. It came around yesterday on the USB and I thought of you guys.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just saw the dumbest title of an "article" over on UNlinkedin. Tesla driver killed with car in autopilot mode. The fucking car was run over by a mack truck....
> *
> Federal regulators **are investigating** a fatal crash involving a Tesla S in autopilot mode. *The driver's death is thought to be the first in more than 130 million autopilot miles, Tesla said, noting that "among all vehicles in the US, there is a fatality every 94 million miles." The freakish accident involved a semi which crossed over on a divided highway; the impact was with the Tesla S windshield as the car passed under the truck. Tesla asserted that in a head-on collision the car's safety systems "would likely have prevented serious injury as it has in numerous other similar incidents."
> 
> People are fucking stupid.


I've heard more about this over the last couple of days. It seems the driver was watching a video on the center console, and when the truck turned sideways across his path, the color of the trailer was so close to the color of the sky, the cameras didn't pick up the difference. And it was so close the radar was shooting under the trailer. When it comes right down to it, it is a driver assist program, not a self driving car. You have to keep your eyes on the road. A real shame about the dude that died though. He was a high tech CEO himself.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 2, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> When it comes right down to it, it is a driver assist program, not a self driving car.


Tell that to a population of fucking dumbies. When I bought my bicycle few years ago it had a sticker on the downtube pointing the direction in which you ride the bike.


----------



## CO HIGH CO (Jul 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just saw the dumbest title of an "article" over on UNlinkedin. Tesla driver killed with car in autopilot mode. The fucking car was run over by a mack truck....
> *
> Federal regulators **are investigating** a fatal crash involving a Tesla S in autopilot mode. *The driver's death is thought to be the first in more than 130 million autopilot miles, Tesla said, noting that "among all vehicles in the US, there is a fatality every 94 million miles." The freakish accident involved a semi which crossed over on a divided highway; the impact was with the Tesla S windshield as the car passed under the truck. Tesla asserted that in a head-on collision the car's safety systems "would likely have prevented serious injury as it has in numerous other similar incidents."
> 
> People are fucking stupid.


Car didn't recognize tractor trailer and went under like a bridge...dumbass was watching Harry potter


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Tell that to a population of fucking dumbies. When I bought my bicycle few years ago it had a sticker on the downtube pointing the direction in which you ride the bike.


Did you still fuck it up ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I guess where Im coming from the autopilot function had nothing to do with this......you get side swiped and run over by an 18 wheeler, well your fucked anyway
> 
> could have been a yugo, fucking media


Or a Trump rally


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just saw the dumbest title of an "article" over on UNlinkedin. Tesla driver killed with car in autopilot mode. The fucking car was run over by a mack truck....
> *
> Federal regulators **are investigating** a fatal crash involving a Tesla S in autopilot mode. *The driver's death is thought to be the first in more than 130 million autopilot miles, Tesla said, noting that "among all vehicles in the US, there is a fatality every 94 million miles." The freakish accident involved a semi which crossed over on a divided highway; the impact was with the Tesla S windshield as the car passed under the truck. Tesla asserted that in a head-on collision the car's safety systems "would likely have prevented serious injury as it has in numerous other similar incidents."
> 
> People are fucking stupid.


Any body seen my head , I seem to have misplaced it .


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

This guy's auto pilot didn't work either.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Did you still fuck it up ?


No I learned before people told facebook every move they fucking make


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> This guy's auto pilot didn't work either.
> 
> View attachment 3723419


it was a faulty switch, not enough weed


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

That was in Tulsa OK. Kinda close to a Tesla. Lol
Run a bike into the back of a semi hard enough to punch your head threw . I think I read the driver didn't even know until someone flagged him over .


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> That was in Tulsa OK. Kinda close to a Tesla. Lol
> Run a bike into the back of a semi hard enough to punch your head threw . I think I read the driver didn't even know until someone flagged him over .


Damn!......not gonna be many good organs left after that...organ doners


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> This guy's auto pilot didn't work either.
> 
> View attachment 3723419


"Share the Road"....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2016)

@TWS I pulled both crawdad traps today...yours had 2, mine 1.....
I threw the crawdads back..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks again for the great BBQ today TWS, you guys sure know how to throw a party. Everything was delicious...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2016)

Shes still growing at nearly 17 mths 
@doublejj @partlycloudy @treemansbuds @nuggs @fumble @TWS


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2016)

What a doll Ruby....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> What a doll Ruby....


cant explain the love mate...shes the best


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> What a doll Ruby....


that's the second property hence the small front yard set up..if I took a photo the other way around shes got 10ks of beach to run free on....shes never in that enclosure and with a choker chain for more than 30 mins at any one time


----------



## fumble (Jul 4, 2016)

She's a beauty for sure Ruby. Kiss her snout for me


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> She's a beauty for sure Ruby. Kiss her snout for me


Hope things are improving your way with the fires miss


----------



## fumble (Jul 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope things are improving your way with the fires miss


Thanks Ruby. Fire crews are doing awesome work. Should be able to go home soon


----------



## nuggs (Jul 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that's the second property hence the small front yard set up..if I took a photo the other way around shes got 10ks of beach to run free on....shes never in that enclosure and with a choker chain for more than 30 mins at any one time


she's a beautiful girl Ruby! I'm glad you share her with us here , she a member of the family. glad you are cautious with the choker chain, those scare me .

TWS thanks for the invite to the BBQ @ your pad yesterday. the food was fantastic, the company Awesome! thanks again !


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2016)

nuggs said:


> she's a beautiful girl Ruby! I'm glad you share her with us here , she a member of the family. glad you are cautious with the choker chain, those scare me .
> 
> TWS thanks for the invite to the BBQ @ your pad yesterday. the food was fantastic, the company Awesome! thanks again !


Thanks for coming it made my fourth and got a bonus to see tmb. 
Feeling a little humble today and missing home.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks for coming it made my fourth and got a bonus to see tmb.
> Feeling a little humble today and missing home.


Hopefully the salmon will go on a tear & that will take your attention.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 4, 2016)

Someguy is coming to visit next week, for a mini vacation. He wants to see the redwoods and tahoe along with meeting a few members. @doublejj , @fumble , @treemansbuds ,@angryblackman to mention a few. 
12th -14th


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 4, 2016)

I should be free.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 4, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Someguy is coming to visit next week, for a mini vacation. He wants to see the redwoods and tahoe along with meeting a few members. @doublejj , @fumble , @treemansbuds ,@angryblackman to mention a few.
> 12th -14th


I'd love to visit/meet SG, the brother sounds like a cool cat. If the Salmon bite heats up I'll be fishing though, but not all 3 days. New Rayann was a fish per rod yesterday.....getting closer 
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Jul 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I'd love to visit/meet SG, the brother sounds like a cool cat. If the Salmon bite heats up I'll be fishing though, but not all 3 days. New Rayann was a fish per rod yesterday.....getting closer
> TMB-


my gear is oiled and ready to go , I thought we are going this week. SG is a cool kat! I'm fishing wed or thus this week . maybe both. are you free this week TMB?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hopefully the salmon will go on a tear & that will take your attention.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-pot-exhibit-aims-debate-provocative-plant-133935563.html
he can get some culture and check this out while he is there.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 4, 2016)

nuggs said:


> my gear is oiled and ready to go , I thought we are going this week. SG is a cool kat! I'm fishing wed or thus this week . maybe both. are you free this week TMB?


I'm watching the fishing reports daily. The bite should come on as the weather get better. Hoping to fish this week.
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Jul 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm watching the fishing reports daily. The bite should come on as the weather get better. Hoping to fish this week.
> TMB-


yep me too, tired of the fish market


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

My wife loves fresh caught. She is from northern Idaho more of a fisherman than me I imagine. Fishing to me = drinking beer and smoking copious amounts of weed and hoping to god someone that knows what they are doing catches something tasty.. lol

Only fishing I as ever any good at was fly. Lots of fun fishing fly. Been so long though. 

Can't wait to meet some of you folks. My wife will smoke u under the table lol. My 2yo boy will crack you up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> My wife will smoke u under the table lol


Dude, I fukn envy you!!!! I love your idea of fishing too, sounds pretty good hahaha. Fishing for me is peace catching or not, though catching certainly adds to the mix. Lots of fresh fish here daily


----------



## 757growin (Jul 4, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> My wife loves fresh caught. She is from northern Idaho more of a fisherman than me I imagine. Fishing to me = drinking beer and smoking copious amounts of weed and hoping to god someone that knows what they are doing catches something tasty.. lol
> 
> Only fishing I as ever any good at was fly. Lots of fun fishing fly. Been so long though.
> 
> Can't wait to meet some of you folks. My wife will smoke u under the table lol. My 2yo boy will crack you up.


They have a fly fishing tournament for carp at lake henshaw


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> They have a fly fishing tournament for carp at lake henshaw


That would be a fun catch on a fly eh


----------



## 757growin (Jul 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That would be a fun catch on a fly eh


I've seen them fish them with bow. The state record on bow was shot/caught near where I grew up in new Jersey. Those carp get pretty big. Still not much fight


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

used to bowfish for grinel as well, fun as fck, they put up a fight


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> I've seen them fish them with bow. The state record on bow was shot/caught near where I grew up in new Jersey. Those carp get pretty big. Still not much fight


carp are a scourge in aust


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2016)

The Asian Carp are a fucking scourge on my home lake. The invasive species made their way into the TN and Cumberland River systems from shipping vessels. They get huge and they jump out of the water when a running boat motor gets too close and have been known to hit people running 65-70 mph down the lake. Not good. Several of my friends bow fish for them and other rough fish and now a local Chinese woman has started buying them to export.

Regular old run of the mill carp have been in our lakes forever, known as a trash fish. My grandmother could fix that carp up so good it would nearly pass for salmon patties.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2016)

sorry guy's I don't think I will be going carp fishing. But if the salmon bite picks up


----------



## 757growin (Jul 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> carp are a scourge in aust


Yeah they are garbage fish for the most part. Asians seem to like to eat them though. They were the only people I've ever seen keep them. I'll probably take the kids up with a loaf of bread and some rods. Get one of those boats and see what's out there. They are fun for the kiddies to catch.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

Every time we go up to Oregon the stores are packed with fresh salmon. It is all I eat when I visit.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

4th is like a war zone here tonight. The whole house is rattling! The cats are all under the bed.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> 4th is like a war zone here tonight. The whole house is rattling! The cats are all under the bed.


sounds just like a mortar attack....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Every time we go up to Oregon the stores are packed with fresh salmon. It is all I eat when I visit.


everytime I go to Norway it is the same


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> They have a fly fishing tournament for carp at lake henshaw



Um. Carp!? Blegh lol. We gotta meet up after we get back from vacation. Im guessing your in socal?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 5, 2016)

Btw. Could see 4 cities fire works from our deck. Makes the purchase well worth it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Btw. Could see 4 cities fire works from our deck. Makes the purchase well worth it!


I was in Copenhagen for New Years a few years back and they do New Years like we do July 4th except for it was like 4 hours solid. I was amazed at the amount of shit they blew off


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

just on the carp..they make a great fertilizer if processed properly


----------



## fumble (Jul 5, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Someguy is coming to visit next week, for a mini vacation. He wants to see the redwoods and tahoe along with meeting a few members. @doublejj , @fumble , @treemansbuds ,@angryblackman to mention a few.
> 12th -14th


That sounds like a good time Nuggs, thanks. @SomeGuy it would be great to meet you and the family...let's see if I can keep up with her


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

@treemansbuds @nuggs @Grandpapy

Easy rider had 24 fish for 15 guys on the 4th. I am fishing today and Wednesday if you guys want to come down . Not sure what boat is fishing Wednesday until they post a count tonight . 510-849-3333.
I have things to do on Thursday .


----------



## 757growin (Jul 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Btw. Could see 4 cities fire works from our deck. Makes the purchase well worth it!


I saw 3 from the hot tub yesterday and one on Thursday! 4th of July became my favorite holiday when we moved here.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> everytime I go to Norway it is the same


Looks like the family may be going next summer. Any good places you'd recommend to visit besides the fjords?


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

So the day starts like this .
Supposed to be a light load on the salmon boat but the El Dorado potluck crew does not show up so we take their peeps and we are overly plugged. Lol 
To top that off the store never opened so no ice for the beer and no food for the gutt. Lol
Got me a starboard inside Stern corner.
Here we go !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> @treemansbuds @nuggs @Grandpapy
> 
> Easy rider had 24 fish for 15 guys on the 4th. I am fishing today and Wednesday if you guys want to come down . Not sure what boat is fishing Wednesday until they post a count tonight . 510-849-3333.
> I have things to do on Thursday .


You use live bait or lures for the bigger salmon ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3724816
> 
> So the day starts like this .
> Supposed to be a light load on the salmon boat but the El Dorado potluck crew does not show up so we take their peeps and we are overly plugged. Lol
> ...


Have fun man..no.potluck crew no smoking ? Lets see a big one in a few hrs


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 5, 2016)

I want to go man. Just need to grab a shower and jump in the car. Give me 32 hours or so bro.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3724816
> 
> So the day starts like this .
> Supposed to be a light load on the salmon boat but the El Dorado potluck crew does not show up so we take their peeps and we are overly plugged. Lol
> ...


Well good luck on the boat. Sounds like the luck wasn't so good so far today, lets hope for good things today.
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> You use live bait or lures for the bigger salmon ?


Pinned fresh dead anchovies


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

7:25 . We're fishing


----------



## 757growin (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> 7:25 . We're fishing
> 
> View attachment 3724869 View attachment 3724870


Looks cold there! That should help keep the beers cool. Good luck buddy. I'm going to try and catch some carp today.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 5, 2016)

Coors LIGHT?? You on a fucking diet man?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 5, 2016)

rocky mountain piss water


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> 7:25 . We're fishing
> 
> View attachment 3724869 View attachment 3724870


So they hook safety lines right to the reels on the charters there? Never seen that before.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 5, 2016)

good luck today tws! looks just right to catch fish.


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

Fish 3 on the rig. One hanging


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fish 3 on the rig. One hanging
> 
> View attachment 3724913


Live stream salmon fishing


----------



## nuggs (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> @treemansbuds @nuggs @Grandpapy
> 
> Easy rider had 24 fish for 15 guys on the 4th. I am fishing today and Wednesday if you guys want to come down . Not sure what boat is fishing Wednesday until they post a count tonight . 510-849-3333.
> I have things to do on Thursday .


I might come down tonight and fish with you tomorrow. let me know this afternoon what you have planned for wed.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

Good luck TWS....Catch a Jackpot fish...
and since the El Dorado crew got some rest today, they should be fresh & ready to go tomorrow....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

I just realized I have dr appointments tomorrow & thurs. No fishing for me until next week..


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3724936


tell me that is your fish!!


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3724936


Nice fatty nook.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 5, 2016)

nice fish! tell us it's your's brother!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

save the head...I ain't thru crawdad fishing yet..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

@TWS how did you do?.....salmon fishing?


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS how did you do?.....salmon fishing?


Ahhhhh  slow day . 10 or so fish on the boat , none for me.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ahhhhh  slow day . 10 or so fish on the boat , none for me.


we will try it again next week....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ahhhhh  slow day . 10 or so fish on the boat , none for me.


they will only get better from here on in mate?
the pot luck crew will bring em in for ya


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3725015


just zoomed in and realized you got rid of the beard jj lol..you look healthier and younger for it ill say that much but I do like your trademark beard 
@partlycloudy I scored an awesome set of indigenous shotties! will prob send the package soon with some fishing mags from my area to give to @TWS etc


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> just zoomed in and realized you got rid of the beard jj lol..you look healthier and younger for it ill say that much but I do like your trademark beard
> @partlycloudy I scored an awesome set of indigenous shotties! will prob send the package soon with some fishing mags from my area to give to @TWS etc


It was getting too hot....


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

You know what happened ??????
There was a family of 8 from Colorado from the El Drunkado who brought a bushel of banannas and and all of them wore Broncos sweat suites. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> You know what happened ??????
> There was a family of 8 from Colorado from the El Drunkado who brought a bushel of banannas and and all of them wore Broncos sweat suites. Lol


F*ckin Broncos!!...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

did they really forget to show up?!


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> did they really forget to show up?!


Yes . No skipper no deck hand . Robert Sr to be exact.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

There is another great boat out of Sausalito called the "New Rayann" I used to fish her a lot. Had some great days on the ol Rayann. we could try that next time, it's about 20 min longer drive to Sausalito but it's just inside the Golden Gate so the boat ride out & in is shorter....
the skipper does daily fish reports on his facebook page. Good Boat. Johnny is a good skipper.
http://newrayann.com/


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> F*ckin Broncos!!...


And they had three of the 10 fish and the kid had the biggest fish.

I give up . Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

New Rayann


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm gonna stop by the dispensary and pick up a couple of vape pens & just save them for fishing....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> You know what happened ??????
> There was a family of 8 from Colorado from the El Drunkado who brought a bushel of banannas and and all of them wore Broncos sweat suites. Lol


farkin bananas I tell ya


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I might come down tonight and fish with you tomorrow. let me know this afternoon what you have planned for wed.


I'm here .I'm fishing tomorrow .both boats are on line with light loads. There was some decent counts today from a few other boats.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yes . No skipper no deck hand . Robert Sr to be exact.


Dude it's the day after a drinking holiday. We've all been there. Lols


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm here .I'm fishing tomorrow .both boats are on line with light loads. There was some decent counts today from a few other boats.


good luck man. I can't go until next week..


----------



## 757growin (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we will try it again next week....


Let tdub reel in one of those cows you hook!


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> good luck man. I can't go until next week..


That's cool. I'll be there for ya. Lol. I have to squeeze in tomorrow and then go back to work. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Dude it's the day after a drinking holiday. We've all been there. Lols


Yes and it's par for the bussiness but usually not the owner himself. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm here .I'm fishing tomorrow .both boats are on line with light loads. There was some decent counts today from a few other boats.


I don't like the easy rider....you will do better on a different boat tomorrow


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Let tdub reel in one of those cows you hook!


Lol ! If I can't do it myself I don't fucking want one .
Fucking things are driving be crazy. When it happens I'm gonna hit him on the head so hard he'd wish he is wasn't there 
I feel like a damn virgin.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol ! If I can't do it myself I don't fucking want one .
> Fucking things are driving be crazy. When it happens I'm gonna hit him on the head so hard he'd wish he is wasn't there
> I feel like a damn virgin.


Get on those rivers when they start running.. alot cheaper on the pockets. Poor fish that decides to bite. Lols


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol ! If I can't do it myself I don't fucking want one .
> Fucking things are driving be crazy. When it happens I'm gonna hit him on the head so hard he'd wish he is wasn't there
> I feel like a damn virgin.


You'll get one tomorrow....


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

It feels real good here at the Holiday inn. Cable TV , nice firm queen bed , good food and no roommate.
Lol !!!!!
I got a whole slab of ribs from the soul food place and chicken curry and grilled prawns from next door .
I'm in heaven.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> It feels real good here at the Holiday inn. Cable TV , nice firm queen bed , good food and no roommate.
> Lol !!!!!
> I got a whole slab of ribs from the soul food place and chicken curry and grilled prawns from next door .
> I'm in heaven.


Now I know why you keep going back. It's for the food & to get away from the farm.....not for the fishing lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Get on those rivers when they start running.. alot cheaper on the pockets. Poor fish that decides to bite. Lols


I talked to the deckhand about the river fish and he said the same thing jj said . Not as desirable for table fair but that really don't matter.
I need mother $!/^!#/* HOG LIPS !!!!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Now I know why you keep going back. It's for the food & to get away from the farm.....not for the fishing lol


French benefits . 
I miss the girls as much as my dogs but they are fine. They will be twice as big if I don't look at them for two days. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Now I know why you keep going back. It's for the food & to get away from the farm.....not for the fishing lol


Lol sure ain't the fish it's pretty obvious. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You'll get one tomorrow....


They gonna bite tomorrow. 
They knda took the day off today. Not much boat pressure , nice seas and light loads . It's on !


----------



## 757growin (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> It feels real good here at the Holiday inn. Cable TV , nice firm queen bed , good food and no roommate.
> Lol !!!!!
> I got a whole slab of ribs from the soul food place and chicken curry and grilled prawns from next door .
> I'm in heaven.


Look at you going with that fancy hotel lols. Doing it up! The thought of those ribs makes my lips tingle. Told the wife I'm gonna take her to Berkeley just to eat there.


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Look at you going with that fancy hotel lols. Doing it up! The thought of those ribs makes my lips tingle. Told the wife I'm gonna take her to Berkeley just to eat there.


Lol. It was one of the best deals from hotels.com . Cheaper than the Indians today .


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

Cooper gave me a fish today .


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2016)

It's been a long time since I laid in bed in my under wear covered in bbg sauce watching deadliest catch like Homer Simpson on a Friday night . Lol. 
Pics to come .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> It's been a long time since I laid in bed in my under wear covered in bbg sauce watching deadliest catch like Homer Simpson on a Friday night . Lol.
> Pics to come .


no pics dude...plus you be 5kilos heavier after 2 days of rnr lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> They will be twice as big if I don't look at them for two days. Lol


Yep, like the way you think. I dont envy sharing a cot with a roommate either, as a matter of fact, fuck that


----------



## TWS (Jul 6, 2016)

Take 2 .

 

Thanks Grandpapy for the care package brotha .


----------



## TWS (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks grandpapy. I get the piece back to ya . I didn't expect that ! Wow ! Cool beans . It's gonna be a good day


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks grandpapy. I get the piece back to ya . I didn't expect that ! Wow ! Cool beans . It's gonna be a good day
> 
> View attachment 3725582


Is Nuggs fishing with you today?
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Jul 6, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Is Nuggs fishing with you today?
> TMB-


No nuggs . Thought he would show up but not.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> No nuggs . Thought he would show up but not.


I have a feeling it's going to be a good day on the waters. Good luck, how many on the boat today?
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> No nuggs . Thought he would show up but not.


The news was reporting a large fire at a construction site in Emeryville this morning, do you see it?
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> There is another great boat out of Sausalito called the "New Rayann" I used to fish her a lot. Had some great days on the ol Rayann. we could try that next time, it's about 20 min longer drive to Sausalito but it's just inside the Golden Gate so the boat ride out & in is shorter....
> the skipper does daily fish reports on his facebook page. Good Boat. Johnny is a good skipper.
> http://newrayann.com/


the Rayann is a great boat. i been out on it several times.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2016)

I really hope TWS catches a big salmon soon, or he won't be fit to live with...


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm here .I'm fishing tomorrow .both boats are on line with light loads. There was some decent counts today from a few other boats.


I had planned to fish today but, last night after dinner Shanny's face swelled up bad. I took her to the vet and was there till after midnight. they finally decided she ate a bee. my first thought was she got in to a rattler. shes fine this morning.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't mean to laugh but I can see her doing that she's so playful, poor thing, glad she's ok


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I had planned to fish today but, last night after dinner Shanny's face swelled up bad. I took her to the vet and was there till after midnight. they finally decided she ate a bee. my first thought was she got in to a rattler. shes fine this morning.


it happens to sage all the time...she can't stop chasing bees


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2016)

if it happens again I'll know to give her benadryl . 2 x 25 mg 3 x daily.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I had planned to fish today but, last night after dinner Shanny's face swelled up bad. I took her to the vet and was there till after midnight. they finally decided she ate a bee. my first thought was she got in to a rattler. shes fine this morning.


Glad she is all right bro. Scary moments I bet. We are about to finalize this new guy today or tomorrow hopefully have him by this time next week. Spanish mastiff coming from the motherland. Gonna be a big one


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2016)

wow! Nice pup! He's a luck Boy! he's going to have deserving family to love, good luck 757 & Family!


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2016)

I just talked to the skipper of the Rayann they have 5 fish onboard with 10 anglers. the winds are up to 20 knot's , sloppy he says. I reserved a spot for the am tomorrow if anyone else wants to go he has room.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 6, 2016)

I may, it depends on the paperwork, (Depends may be the answer )


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I just talked to the skipper of the Rayann they have 5 fish onboard with 10 anglers. the winds are up to 20 knot's , sloppy he says. I reserved a spot for the am tomorrow if anyone else wants to go he has room.


best of luck nuggs, that's a really good boat. I can't go until next week...


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 6, 2016)

Glad to hear that she is doing alright. Sorry I didn't get your text till we got back from the store. I noticed her chasing bees this weekend but thought nothing of it as she's a pup.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 6, 2016)

Almost noon and no fishing report.........
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks grandpapy. I get the piece back to ya . I didn't expect that ! Wow ! Cool beans . It's gonna be a good day
> 
> View attachment 3725582


Fisherman's safety kit!
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I may, it depends on the paperwork, (Depends may be the answer )


oh my! hope you can go !


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 6, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I may, it depends on the paperwork, (Depends may be the answer )


Sounds "shitty" to me. 
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Fisherman's safety kit!
> TMB-


Thats a safety kit for SO many "industries".....I was in a "head shop" I frequented in Houston which was run by an older gentleman and it wasnt your typical shit shop and he told me he had people from every job you could imagine come in and grab a 1 hitter dugout to carry around with them. I carried one around for years everywhere I went, but I blow through too much these days for a fucking 1 hit


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> best of luck nuggs, that's a really good boat. I can't go until next week...


next week will be great I can't wait. http://farmersalmanac.com/calendar/fishing/


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats a safety kit for SO many "industries".....I was in a "head shop" I frequented in Houston which was run by an older gentleman and it wasnt your typical shit shop and he told me he had people from every job you could imagine come in and grab a 1 hitter dugout to carry around with them. I carried one around for years everywhere I went, but I blow through too much these days for a fucking 1 hit


what smoke shop in houston?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> what smoke shop in houston?


Pretty sure it was BURN smoke shop off Westheimer. I havent lived there in 10 years so not 100%. There was a Vietnamese place that cut hair in the same strip


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2016)

I lived in Jersey Villiage in NW Houston in late 90s. Used to get the best green commercial I've ever smoked and unfortunately, blow for $600 an oz. I nearly died.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Pretty sure it was BURN smoke shop off Westheimer. I havent lived there in 10 years so not 100%. There was a Vietnamese place that cut hair in the same strip


Never heard of that one. Smoke dreamz is a good one on Westheimer. Houston is nothing but smoke shops,massage parlors and check cashing places. Glad I moved.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2016)

Every other girl I met was a stripper.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I lived in Jersey Villiage in NW Houston in late 90s. Used to get the best green commercial I've ever smoked and unfortunately, blow for $600 and oz. I nearly died.


I lived in chimney hill over by traders village then moved to greenspoint. That good coke is called pescal or fish scale, its coke city. Now I'm in Colorado.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Every other girl I met was a stripper.


True dat, sounds like H town hahaha. You only meet strippers when you hang in strip clubs hahahahahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I lived in chimney hill over by traders village then moved to greenspoint. That good coke is called pescal or fish scale, its coke city. Now I'm in Colorado.


I lived off Memorial not far down from Westheimer and all that jazz


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Every other girl I met was a stripper.


St. James is where the high class girls dance.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Never heard of that one. Smoke dreamz is a good one on Westheimer. Houston is nothing but smoke shops,massage parlors and check cashing places. Glad I moved.


Yep I know that 1 too. True about Houston. I hated the place, fucking traffic traffic and more traffic


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

I miss the food.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I lived in chimney hill over by traders village then moved to greenspoint. That good coke is called pescal or fish scale, its coke city. Now I'm in Colorado.


Cool. I worked for Beck & Masten Pontiac on FM 1960 as a salesman. I heard they moved to SE Houston later.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Used to get the best green commercial I've ever smoked


Living in Houston is what got me burning every day hard. Yeah had some good connections there for dank too. Moved to New Orleans and found more connections and even some better dank .


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> St. James is where the high class girls dance.


We used to hit up The Men's Club and maybe the Gold Club?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Living in Houston is what got me burning every day hard. Yeah had some good connections there for dank too. Moved to New Orleans and found more connections and even some better dank .


In 2005 I was getting lime green bricks for $250 a lb and sold em for 350 to 450 all day. That lime green was better than a lot of hydro. Ya'll ever been to the Last Concert Cafe?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

I would be a fat motherfucker if I lived there. There is too much access to fast food and restaurants, I know I said too much access. I really laughed the last time as I was there 6-8 months ago as went out to eat with some Norwegian friends and the plates were fucking huge (though all Amercian restaurants give you a fatboy plate).


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2016)

Damn that's cheap enough. I was giving $150 a qp in late 90s.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> We used to hit up The Men's Club and maybe the Gold Club?


The Gold Cup on 290 was classy as far as titty bars go.Strippers love coke but I'm all grown up now.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2016)

That's it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> In 2005 I was getting lime green bricks for $250 a lb and sold em for 350 to 450 all day. That lime green was better than a lot of hydro. Ya'll ever been to the Last Concert Cafe?


It was definitely hydro I was on those days, 1000 qp's of all different sorts of shit. Where is it, that cafe?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Damn that's cheap enough. I was giving $150 a qp in late 90s.


Price got real low for a couple of years. It was $800 a lb in the early nineties and $400 by 2003. Same for coke.Thank god for NAFTA.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It was definitely hydro I was on those days, 1000 qp's of all different sorts of shit. Where is it, that cafe?


Downtown off Nance, by Irma's Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Downtown off Nance, by Irma's Mexican restaurant.


Nope I didnt venture into the city much. Stay at home stoner when I was there or get real fucked up and go eat somewhere. I was working in Angola (Africa) at the time so I wasnt there too often


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nope I didnt venture into the city much. Stay at home stoner when I was there or get real fucked up and go eat somewhere. I was working in Angola (Africa) at the time so I wasnt there too often


Are you an engineer?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Are you an engineer?


Held that title for number of years, but not a book educated 1


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

I have to make my own kolaches now. They don't have donut shops on every corner in Colorado.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have to make my own kolaches now. They don't have donut shops on every corner in Colorado.


Fucking funny, they were on every corner with the check cashing - payday loan fuckups. I will say that I picked some up at least once a week when I was home, they were too easy to get.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

So, now everyone has a little useless knowledge  of Houston, how many fish you catch @TWS ? Not many kolaches over here in Nam either @shorelineOG


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2016)

I miss Wolfie's (Hooters knockoff), Taco Cabana and Whataburger the most. I know, not hard to please lol. The traffic and heat the least. 

I also miss weekends on Lake Conroe.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 6, 2016)

no fishing report to me sounds like it was a busy day hauling in salmon...or the boat sank but im pretty sure TWS would manage to fire off one more kiss my arse post on riu before going under


----------



## 757growin (Jul 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> no fishing report to me sounds like it was a busy day hauling in salmon...or the boat sank but im pretty sure TWS would manage to fire off one more kiss my arse post on riu before going under


He could just be in bed covered in curry and bbq sauce.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 6, 2016)

poor cleaners...be like scat city on the white sheets


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I miss Wolfie's (Hooters knockoff), Taco Cabana and Whataburger the most. I know, not hard to please lol. The traffic and heat the least.
> 
> I also miss weekends on Lake Conroe.


My wife is from Houston her folks live in Tomball and talk a lot about lake Conroe. I visited there about 10 years ago, that was enough for me. Unbearable heat and humidity in the summer months. 
Fukin beltways 80+ mph no turn signals and 10 wreckers at every fender bender...crazy place to drive for this country boy. Never seen the draw for the place other than cheaper real estate down there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> My wife is from Houston her folks live in Tomball and talk a lot about lake Conroe. I visited there about 10 years ago, that was enough for me. Unbearable heat and humidity in the summer months.
> Fukin beltways 80+ mph no turn signals and 10 wreckers at every fender bender...crazy place to drive for this country boy. Never seen the draw for the place other than cheaper real estate down there.


I agree, there is no draw. Got transferred there for work for a bit


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2016)

New Rayann caught limits of salmon today.....


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2016)

the other two boats out of Marin limited as well today.
up to 22lbs


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> the other two boats out of Marin limited as well today.


& of course TWS was fishing out of Berkeley


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2016)

yeah it looks like it's fishing like years ago. All the fresh cold water flowing in the rivers helps. next week is looking good on the forecast.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2016)

he hasn't caught a salmon yet?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> he hasn't caught a salmon yet?


couple of small ones...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

For all ya'll hardworking mofo's at Lone Oak Farms & you too @TWS


----------



## nuggs (Jul 7, 2016)

On the Rayann, waiting to leave the slip.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice weather


----------



## nuggs (Jul 7, 2016)

Whales


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 7, 2016)

My ride tomorrow!


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> couple of small ones...
> View attachment 3726018


I got that one nice fish on our charter last year.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I got that one nice fish on our charter last year.


Yeah I forgot that one, that was a nice fish. I've only caught 1 small one this year. any luck yesterday?...


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 7, 2016)

Have fun @nuggs I wish I was out there with you guys!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> WhalesView attachment 3726354


Fishing update please!!!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

WTG Nuggs!!!.......


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> WTG Nuggs!!!.......


O'hell ya!!
Nice job nuggs!
TMB-


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> WTG Nuggs!!!.......


Nice job nuggs,know what's for dinner tonight


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> WTG Nuggs!!!.......


hahaha!!! YES!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I got that one nice fish on our charter last year.


Last year? That doesnt count


----------



## nuggs (Jul 7, 2016)

I just got home! what a awesome day on the water. The boat limited out and we were back at the slip before noon. Capt. Johnny is as cool as ever he really knows how to fish! top notch deck hand work by Bryan. 
I took my brother with me, he caught 6 fish today and won the pot. the fish I'm holding were his 14 & 15lbs .
my fish were about 10lbs.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 7, 2016)

most everyone caught fish today. 


treemansbuds said:


> Fishing update please!!!
> TMB-


I was able to get reception going out but, after going under the golden gate bridge I lost it so wasn't able to update.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> most everyone caught fish today.
> 
> I was able to get reception going out but, after going under the golden gate bridge I lost it so wasn't able to update.


I'm gonna book a trip next week....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

were they using braided line nuggs?...


----------



## nuggs (Jul 7, 2016)

yes 40lb braided , I'm going out again next week. got a good start on a freezer today.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> yes 40lb braided , I'm going out again next week. got a good start on a freezer today.


we should check with TWS & treeman & see if they want to go.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

I can't remember, does Sausalito marina have someone filleting?


----------



## nuggs (Jul 7, 2016)

no the deck hand told me that the marina stopped them from filleting there. 
yeah with fishing like this the boats will fill up fast. I made a reservation for wed next week when i left the boat.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> no the deck hand told me that the marina stopped them from filleting there.
> yeah with fishing like this the boats will fill up fast. I made a reservation for wed next week when i left the boat.


I'll see what plans TWS has & we may join you....
how many on the boat today?..


----------



## nuggs (Jul 7, 2016)

16 today


----------



## nuggs (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm sure tmb is going wed. last I spoke with him he said wed unless something has changed for him.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> 16 today


32 salmon......nice morning of fishing right there


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

I think I found a video of nuggs fishing today......


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

I haven't heard from TWS all day.....probably never should have told him the Mustang Ranch was just over the hill, outside Reno..


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> 16 today


Nice fishing and great job ! 
Killed em . What a difference from yesterday.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Nice fishing and great job !
> Killed em . What a difference from yesterday.


you killed the fish or the hookers at the mustang ranch?


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> you killed the fish or the hookers at the mustang ranch?


Lol 
Neither .

I have huge penis envy right now .


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2016)

Fishing is cheaper than the ranch but not near as exciting latley and your chances of catching something are probably better.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 8, 2016)

What are they charging for an all day trip for salmon down your way?


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)

120.00


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a problem .
Went home and watered and turned around and came back . 
Fishing !


----------



## adower (Jul 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> I have a problem .
> Went home and watered and turned around and came back .
> Fishing !


Sounds like you're living the life!!


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> I have a problem .
> Went home and watered and turned around and came back .
> Fishing !


Gotta get at it when its hot. My buddy has a boat moored at Garibaldi, we haven't been out yet. We usually are just getting into the silvers now. I try to stock up on Columbia springers for the freezer.


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Gotta get at it when its hot. My buddy has a boat moored at Garibaldi, we haven't been out yet. We usually are just getting into the silvers now. I try to stock up on Columbia springers for the freezer.


Maybe we come fish Albies with you if they show . Bloody decks talking bout fish in oregon now .


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Gotta get at it when its hot. My buddy has a boat moored at Garibaldi, we haven't been out yet. We usually are just getting into the silvers now. I try to stock up on Columbia springers for the freezer.


That's what I say and before flower time .


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)

adower said:


> Sounds like you're living the life!!


Beats the heck out of a 8 hour drive . Driving back is a pita still on a 15 hour day.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Maybe we come fish Albies with you if they show . Bloody decks talking bout fish in oregon now .


Yeah Garibaldi has put its self on the map in the last 10 years for tuna. Unfortunately I'm a sea sick mofo, needs to be 3' swell or smaller. I wear a patch, eat ginger do all the right things, I'm just fuked. I've spent some miserable days out tuna fishing clear out to the 50 line. Never there on the flat days. I get all I want to eat, my buddies catch'em I do the canning and get half.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 8, 2016)

the fish is in great shape, I feel blessed to have fish this year again. last year my shoulder was so bad I only got out a couple times and was miserable the whole time. the operation was a sucess and the shoulder is strong now. Bow flex is wonderful! seal a meal !


----------



## nuggs (Jul 8, 2016)

shanny is getting huge ! 5months 5days ! 54pounds


----------



## nuggs (Jul 8, 2016)

after sealing it up i counted 33 single plate serving. @ $30 a plate thats $990 , nice day fishing!


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> after sealing it up i counted 33 single plate serving. @ $30 a plate thats $990 , nice day fishing!


Hell yeah


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> after sealing it up i counted 33 single plate serving. @ $30 a plate thats $990 , nice day fishing!


 nice @nuggs thats a nice catch for sure, love smoked salmon. Another cat was talking about fishing for blue fin off new zealand 12k dollars for 6 fisherman, keep 1 fish between you 300-500kg 

KiwiPaulie: If anyone wants big fish, come down under and fish either the Three Kings, White Island, Ranfurly Banks and then of course the might blue fin on the West Coast. If your die hard go the west coast. You really have to get on it, because you fish 24/7 and those beasts are 150kg-500kg+, fights can last from 1hr to 12hrs and when your paying nzd$12k for six anglers, it ain't cheap lol.

You only normally get to keep one, tag and release the rest. Either way if you keep a 300kg fish, it is a bit no? Lol


----------



## nuggs (Jul 8, 2016)

that ironic, yesterday coming in I was talking with a older gentleman in his 80's that loves to fish. he is alone now wife pasted and no family. he fishes year around. new zealand when it's winter here. he said he can live on $10 a day in new zealand and it only costs for someone to feed his cats here. he fishes on the rayann weekly. I think that's a nice retirement.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 8, 2016)

I guess I better get back on my own thread. Sorry JJ , thanks for the hospitality!


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## nuggs (Jul 8, 2016)

here's one more you will love this picture JJ ! Friend's ! double SS's Sage an Shanny


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)

TWS said:


>


----------



## nuggs (Jul 8, 2016)

i'm going to have to learn how to copy music .


----------



## nuggs (Jul 8, 2016)

did you fish today @TWS


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)

You push the record button


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> did you fish today @TWS


Yes , in the nursery . Limits


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> i'm going to have to learn how to copy music .


Go to You Tube, search for the song you want, then left click on the address to turn it blue, then right click and press copy. Come to the thread you want to post it in, click on the video icon {2nd to the right of the smiley} and right click and paste. Then click embed and post.


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)

Like this


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## nuggs (Jul 8, 2016)

ok I'll try in a bit. I have to go do my chores.


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2016)

A favorite


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)

Back in the day. . . . . . . If this show were a person, it would be old enough to drink in a couple of months.

Where is my mule? Where is my 40 acres?


----------



## nuggs (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## nuggs (Jul 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Go to You Tube, search for the song you want, then left click on the address to turn it blue, then right click and press copy. Come to the thread you want to post it in, click on the video icon {2nd to the right of the smiley} and right click and paste. Then click embed and post.


cool thank you!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


>


Love your new photo @nuggs


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> cool thank you!


Your welcome. When I was on Myfitnesspal, I started a thread so folks could practice posting music and such away from the bright lights. But you did great the first time.

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire. Great song.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


>


I had never heard of these guys. Some pretty funny songs. Thanks.






They kind'a sort'a {but not really} remind me of The Presidents of the United States of America. This is my dumb band theme song.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Damn that's cheap enough. I was giving $150 a qp in late 90s.


I just thought of this and had a laugh to myself @Smidge34 where I grew up in s'port, la (actually a little north of there in the country) we used to get this schwagg brick mexi full of fukn sticks and stems and seeds for nothing, it was like qp for 40 hahaha, it was horrible, but prohibition there was so bad thats all there was, shitty


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just thought of this and had a laugh to myself @Smidge34 where I grew up in s'port, la (actually a little north of there in the country) we used to get this schwagg brick mexi full of fukn sticks and stems and seeds for nothing, it was like qp for 40 hahaha, it was horrible, but prohibition there was so bad thats all there was, shitty


The first ounces I bought were $20. That would have been in 1974 when I was 13. But you could sell a matchbox of it for 5 bucks at school, so you could say it was free. At least the part that was left after selling 4 matchboxes full.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 9, 2016)

It was a great day! 
Here is just a couple of the catch.


----------



## TWS (Jul 9, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> It was a great day!
> Here is just a couple of the catch.
> View attachment 3727911 View attachment 3727912


Is that a red from the east coast or a pargo ?


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is that a red from the east coast or a pargo ?


That it is a Red Snapper from the East Coast of FL!


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> The first ounces I bought were $20. That would have been in 1974 when I was 13. But you could sell a matchbox of it for 5 bucks at school, so you could say it was free. At least the part that was left after selling 4 matchboxes full.


Haha...I remember those days. Oklahoma 1968 bought my first lid for $10 I was 16. Price stayed the same for as long as I lived there. Got drafted in 72, after being in Germany for 18 months of that time smoking the best hash in the world. Came back home after 2 years nothing had changed, same shit weed. 
Moved to Oregon in 75, ozs were $35 of really good columbian. Never smoked dirt weed again.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> It was a great day!
> Here is just a couple of the catch.
> View attachment 3727911 View attachment 3727912


nice red


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2016)

I remember quarter oz of Humboldt going for 200!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I remember quarter oz of Humboldt going for 200!


when I moved down to New Orleans (~2000) ounces of greasy dank were normally 300, purps was 400. Fucking A, quarters for 200 is pensive


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2016)

So CA in the 80s. Everything is more expensive here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

Enjoy


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

I let You Tube roll on from the song above, and this is where it took me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I let You Tube roll on from the song above, and this is where it took me.


hahahaha watching now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

running through the pines with head wrapped in twine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

This is actually an ok tune:


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


Mushrooms have saved me thousnds of dollars. When I come home from the Navy, I was very poor, and not really in the mood to work. Since we had a cow farm, I was blessed/cursed with lots and lots of mushrooms. I did a little too much and did some serious kidney damage. Me being poor and having no health insurance, I just cut back on the things that hurt me. Which was sweet tea, alcohol and soda. I had to stop drinking tea right away. And over the years I drank less and less alcohol and soda. Since I drank good German beer, and had a bunch of cheap ass friends hanging around all the time, when it got to where I was buying a 12 pack {for $15} and drinking one of them, I decided I could do without it. Haven't had a beer in about 15-17 years. When folks ask why I stopped, I tell them I had a truth telling problem. {and with me and the wife both working with the public, telling the truth is not an option}


----------



## beachball (Jul 9, 2016)

I am feelun ya bro. Probly best what you did.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

beachball said:


> I am feelun ya bro. Probly best what you did.


I cut back over the years. It got to the point drinking one beer would hurt, so that was when I gave it up. But a glass of tea would cause me so much pain I would turn green and get sick to my stomach. As long as I stick to coffee and water, I'm fine. For the most part, I don't drink anything else.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

as long as you dont fuck things up with sugar you are cool with the coffee and water is obvious. I drink only water, herb teas, black teas, coffee, all no sugar....and fresh fruit juices....only alcohol I drink anymore is red wine. will drink a beer if theres a nice beer to choose, but other than that certainly won't go pound a 12 pack of michelob and not even catch a buzz. that shit damages long term


----------



## beachball (Jul 9, 2016)

Good on ya. I quit sweet tea a decade or more ago. It was the family drink of choice since Pops was a Texan. Always had a pitcher going in the fridge. The wife on the other hand had Pepsi since her mom put it in her bottle as an infant. She still drinks that stuff but not as much, she does sweet tea too. Her folks were feom Texas and Arkansas so sweet tea was a staple so to speak.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I cut back over the years. It got to the point drinking one beer would hurt, so that was when I gave it up. But a glass of tea would cause me so much pain I would turn green and get sick to my stomach. As long as I stick to coffee and water, I'm fine. For the most part, I don't drink anything else.


I did the damage in the summer of 84 or 85. The last time I can remember drinking a beer was our office Christmas party in 93 or 94. {cool, but not cold Saint Pauli Girl Dark} So I guess I haven't drank for over 20 years. Time flies when you are having fun, right?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

beachball said:


> Good on ya. I quit sweet tea a decade or more ago. It was the family drink of choice since Pops was a Texan. Always had a pitcher going in the fridge. The wife on the other hand had Pepsi since her mom put it in her bottle as an infant. She still drinks that stuff but not as much, she does sweet tea too. Her folks were feom Texas and Arkansas so sweet tea was a staple so to speak.


I was heavy into iced tea. I would drink a gallon most days. But pain will change your view of things.

My wife has a bad Pepsi habit. She was always a thin girl, but at 63, the sugar and too many years behind a desk are telling on her. I went on a health kick about three years ago, going from 250 down to 175 pounds. I had been sitting behind my keyboard for too long as well.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> as long as you dont fuck things up with sugar you are cool with the coffee and water is obvious. I drink only water, herb teas, black teas, coffee, all no sugar....and fresh fruit juices....only alcohol I drink anymore is red wine. will drink a beer if theres a nice beer to choose, but other than that certainly won't go pound a 12 pack of michelob and not even catch a buzz. that shit damages long term


I have drank a few cups of green tea lately with no ill effects. I used to do lots of fruit juices, but there are so many calories. I did a stretch counting calories, and once you learn what everything cost you in Cardio, it is hard to unlearn it.


----------



## beachball (Jul 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> as long as you dont fuck things up with sugar you are cool with the coffee and water is obvious. I drink only water, herb teas, black teas, coffee, all no sugar....and fresh fruit juices....only alcohol I drink anymore is red wine. will drink a beer if theres a nice beer to choose, but other than that certainly won't go pound a 12 pack of michelob and not even catch a buzz. that shit damages long term


They ought to put SUGAR on Schedual fucking 1 drugs and take cannabis off. Sugar has killed more people than any drug. I dodged type 2 diabetes by altering my diet and cut out sugar and anything with it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I have drank a few cups of green tea lately with no ill effects. I used to do lots of fruit juices, but there are so many calories. I did a stretch counting calories, and once you learn what everything cost you in Cardio, it is hard to unlearn it.


Yeah man I did away with sugar a few years ago and I am fucking thrilled to do so. I am not talking about any packaged shit, its ALL sugar loaded. Everything I drink is fresh, I do have that "luxury" here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

My kids dont know what a soda is and it will stay that way, fuck that shit


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2016)

The annex....now has a new fence


And a new Costco carport...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The annex....now has a new fence
> View attachment 3728317
> View attachment 3728318
> And a new Costco carport...
> View attachment 3728320


The annex is looking quite good!


----------



## beachball (Jul 9, 2016)

Looking mighty fine all that hard work will pay off in the long run.


----------



## beachball (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I was heavy into iced tea. I would drink a gallon most days. But pain will change your view of things.
> 
> My wife has a bad Pepsi habit. She was always a thin girl, but at 63, the sugar and too many years behind a desk are telling on her. I went on a health kick about three years ago, going from 250 down to 175 pounds. I had been sitting behind my keyboard for too long as well.


Best thing we ever did was hit the gym. She and i have been together 47 years and plan for a few more. Dropped 40 lbs and need to loose another 15 to hit my proper weight.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

beachball said:


> They ought to put SUGAR on Schedual fucking 1 drugs and take cannabis off. Sugar has killed more people than any drug. I dodged type 2 diabetes by altering my diet and cut out sugar and anything with it.


Amen Brother. The bad thing is we are paying for it through corn subsidies. We won't even go into the problems feeding corn to cows cause. For a few million years cows have ate grass. Changes a few commodity rules, and they get a new diet. {if they would just feed them hay the last two weeks before slaughter, it would get rid of a lot of the intestinal diseases} [sorry. I'm coming down off my soapbox now]

When I was heavy, they said I had diabetes. These days I hardly ever even think to check my sugar.


----------



## beachball (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I was heavy into iced tea. I would drink a gallon most days. But pain will change your view of things.
> 
> My wife has a bad Pepsi habit. She was always a thin girl, but at 63, the sugar and too many years behind a desk are telling on her. I went on a health kick about three years ago, going from 250 down to 175 pounds. I had been sitting behind my keyboard for too long as well.


Best thing we ever did was hit the gym. She and i have been together 47 years and plan for a few more. Dropped 40 lbs and need to loose another 15 to hit my proper weight.


----------



## beachball (Jul 9, 2016)

Grain finishing beef should be a felony.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

beachball said:


> Best thing we ever did was hit the gym. She and i have been together 47 years and plan for a few more. Dropped 40 lbs and need to loose another 15 to hit my proper weight.


It's worth the hard work.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> These days I hardly ever even think to check my sugar.


no need too, you take care of yourself. Now I may be generalizing things here, BUT if you maintain yourself with some exercise and dont eat sugar, and do eat alot of fruits and vegetables AND you add weed (and hash) in there whether it be raw and or "active" you will be sorted. You can eat meats, fish, pork, & whatever else you want or not and you will be healthy as long as you follow above. Oh yeah, plenty of water.......


----------



## beachball (Jul 9, 2016)

64 ounces a day. I carry water with me all the time. Best thing ever.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The annex....now has a new fence
> View attachment 3728317
> View attachment 3728318
> And a new Costco carport...
> View attachment 3728320


Those skinny plants in them wide ass pots look funny. Like the thin kid in school that was always dancing with the fat girl. Can't wait to see them fatten' up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Those skinny plants in them wide ass pots look funny. Like the thin kid in school that was always dancing with the fat girl. Can't wait to see them fatten' up.


Thats the next shot, wider than those pots


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats the next shot, wider than those pots


I know they will be blowing up. The rate they veg is amazing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

This Motown mix is a mood enhancer! Have some Sunday morning coffee and blast this.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2016)

Lone Oak Farm..


----------



## 757growin (Jul 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The annex....now has a new fence
> View attachment 3728317
> View attachment 3728318
> And a new Costco carport...
> View attachment 3728320


Sweet! Glad to see you got the ok for the pics. Can't wait to see how those pots fill!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This Motown mix is a mood enhancer! Have some Sunday morning coffee and blast this.


I have a CD of the Best of R&B, 1968. Man, every song on that thing is a classic. I very rarely listen to CD's anymore, but that one is a good one.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> no need too, you take care of yourself. Now I may be generalizing things here, BUT if you maintain yourself with some exercise and dont eat sugar, and do eat alot of fruits and vegetables AND you add weed (and hash) in there whether it be raw and or "active" you will be sorted. You can eat meats, fish, pork, & whatever else you want or not and you will be healthy as long as you follow above. Oh yeah, plenty of water.......


Most days I spend 3 or 4 hours in the garden, so it would be hard for me to eat more calories than I burn. But days like today, I'm at my desk all day, puttering around online. It doesn't help when my customers bring me plates loaded down with BBQ chicken, baked beans, pulled pork, potato salad and green beans and potatoes, like these guys tonight just did. It's the same folks as last night, when they had fried catfish, baked beans, cheese grits and hushpuppies. My customers feeding me is a big part of how I got to be 250 in the first place.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak Farm..
> View attachment 3728335


Speaking of fat girls. . . . .


----------



## fumble (Jul 10, 2016)

Looking great JJ and crew


----------



## nuggs (Jul 10, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> It was a great day!
> Here is just a couple of the catch.
> View attachment 3727911 View attachment 3727912


I love red snapper! one of my favorite!


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Jul 10, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


>


Very informative,. Thanks for that.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Those skinny plants in them wide ass pots look funny. Like the thin kid in school that was always dancing with the fat girl. Can't wait to see them fatten' up.


The annex was a late opportunity for us this season & we will make the best of it. He has already granted us grow rights for the future & all these things will be in place for an early start next year.


----------



## beachball (Jul 10, 2016)

Best wishes going out to everyone up there. Looking great.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The annex was a late opportunity for us this season & we will make the best of it. He has already granted us grow rights for the future & all these things will be in place for an early start next year.


I remember you having to wait to get started. Your "little" plants will be bigger than 90% of the grows on here when they finish. I don't see how you keep so many balls in the air. Your organizational skills are right up there with your growing. Grow on.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I remember you having to wait to get started. Your "little" plants will be bigger than 90% of the grows on here when they finish. I don't see how you keep so many balls in the air. Your organizational skills are right up there with your growing. Grow on.


It all boils down too; I should have started more plants. lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2016)

Is that new Costco carport like the kind you used for the BBQ with the click-together parts?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Is that new Costco carport like the kind you used for the BBQ with the click-together parts?


yes...in the box


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> yes...in the box


One won't cover that ?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> One won't cover that ?


I'll pick up another one tomorrow....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2016)

On the opposite side of the world its cold but not freezing im still wearing shorts and thongs this winter and its half over already


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> On the opposite side of the world its cold but not freezing im still wearing shorts and thongs this winter and its half over already
> View attachment 3729300


31 (88F) and sort of drizzling rain here with the wind gusting like fuck


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 31 (88F) and sort of drizzling rain here with the wind gusting like fuck


yeah no shit its been the windiest winter we have had for years for sure here


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 11, 2016)

You burning some eucalyptus wood there Ruby? Don't imagine you have much post oak or hickory laying around handy lol.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Jul 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Strongest rendition of that song ever! Great way to start my day thanks JJ !


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Good shit there jj, Love that rendition of that song.
"People talking without speaking,
People hearing without listening"
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 11, 2016)

Time for a good laugh......
Driving school with Conan?
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 11, 2016)

Looking great Team Lone Oak!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2016)

we had a few late males....so there are some smaller replacement plants...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2016)

Buddha plant...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2016)

*60 day review*
5/11/16........

7/11/16........


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 11, 2016)

Impressive! How is that rock on your feet. It looks like rounded river rock so maybe not too poky to your feet. Plants are looking awesome. Hope the new greenhouse height gives the girls some extra stretch room. The LO Crew is awesome.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 11, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> You burning some eucalyptus wood there Ruby? Don't imagine you have much post oak or hickory laying around handy lol.


redgum wood bro..the best


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 11, 2016)

Go lone oak!! those smaller plants look so outta place unless they were in my yard of course .....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 11, 2016)

Thinking about ya'll (@nuggs , @doublejj , @TWS today as I munch on Alaskan hot smoked salmon and flour tortillas


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> *60 day review*
> 5/11/16........
> View attachment 3730167
> 7/11/16........
> ...


Plants look really good


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thinking about ya'll (@nuggs , @doublejj , @TWS today as I munch on Alaskan hot smoked salmon and flour tortillas


None of us are Mexican ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> None of us are Mexican ?


ok cali brownie


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

Must have been the wrong colors I was dreaming of.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

faaark keep the borwn vs white vs black talk off here..toke n talk is where all that crap its lol...I visited the other day and I havnt been the same since


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ain't that it Ruby? I'm so sick and so tired of hearing about race. I'm looking at 50 years on the planet shortly and I've never seen race relations in my country so awful as they are at the present. Never. Somebody has divided the country instead of uniting it and I'm not gonna participate in this bullshit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

You dont hear that shit from people who smoke.....never, ever, ever


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You dont hear that shit from people who smoke.....never, ever, ever


Then why are they all at each others throats about it in tnt etc


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

Probably peeps who tweak lol.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

I'll admit I like to pop in the politics section once a month, throw in a quick post and piss off as many as I can just for the hell of it. It's a weakness.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Then why are they all at each others throats about it in tnt etc


cause they dont really smoke, or they aint smoking enough!!!!!!!!! fucking posers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

Dude, that bullshit on tv, yes I said bullshit. Got sheeps attention doesnt it, so whats the score?


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'll admit I like to pop in the politics section once a month, throw in a quick post and piss off as many as I can just for the hell of it. It's a weakness.


I like this .


----------



## beachball (Jul 12, 2016)

Took one look at the tnt subject matter had my say and left, never to return. Sketchyness abounds. Should send Fido in to clean up the shit.


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

beachball said:


> Took one look at the tnt subject matter had my say and left, never to return. Sketchyness abounds. Should send Fido in to clean up the shit.View attachment 3730479


You have to be careful venturing out of the outdoor forum . There's a lot of screwed up people out there who are biased and will put you on slow motion restriction. 

Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> You have to be careful venturing out of the outdoor forum . There's a lot of screwed up people out there who are biased and will put you on slow motion restriction.
> 
> Lol


and those who party with you


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2016)

Got my new portable vaporizer today....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Got my new portable vaporizer today....
> 
> View attachment 3730526
> 
> View attachment 3730527


Good stuff JJ, how do you like it?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good stuff JJ, how do you like it?


works great....now I won't have to drag a big volcano bag around....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> works great....now I won't have to drag a big volcano bag around....


Pax2 worked good until it hit some warranty time, guess I hit it too hard.


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> and those who party with you


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> works great....now I won't have to drag a big volcano bag around....


Be taken that thing on the boat .


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Be taken that thing on the boat .


does flowers & wax.....


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Jul 12, 2016)

Rockin out! Good thing to do on any morning. Love that portable vape gun. Sign me up. Gotta get me one. German manufacturer outstanding. No fire needed, no lighter with bad fumes, sweetness right there.


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

My feelings for the day have been described .


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> My feelings for the day have been described .


Good day eh....I understand


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

Shit, Too Short aint got shit on me........he just thought he did........


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good day eh....I understand


Oh if you only knew .lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh if you only knew .lol


I dont need to, its shit all the way around


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit, Too Short aint got shit on me........he just thought he did........


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

Yep, shit over here too. Shit, yep shit, yeah, shit, shit , shit, AND SHIT


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

My oldest boy is flying up tonight until Sunday . 
Excited . 
Gonna tag team the ranch. 
Lol
Oh wait maybe that's not a good idea. 
Lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep, shit over here too. Shit, yep shit, yeah, shit, shit , shit, AND SHIT


 I'm eregular today .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

I'll do the humpty dance if he doesnt shit on me....FUCK, he shit on me


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh fuck !
I see smoke over the Ridge .


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Jul 12, 2016)

Shit, thats messed up. When we left there last week the Trail Head fire was burning down the road, we stayed on Auburn Ravine road. Hope that got under control.


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Jul 12, 2016)

FAR FUCKING OUT THATS SWEET! Nice haul.


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

beachball said:


> Shit, thats messed up. When we left there last week the Trail Head fire was burning down the road, we stayed on Auburn Ravine road. Hope that got under control.


They had a spotter plane on that thing in 10 minutes . I don't see the smoke anymore at the minute.


----------



## beachball (Jul 12, 2016)

Rapid Response! Very cool. We have had some Brushers here, over in Santa Clarita and Westlake Village. Santa Clarita is still going


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

beachball said:


> FAR FUCKING OUT THATS SWEET! Nice haul.


The two smallest ones are mine lol.
The deckhand up graded my fish for me . Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> You have to be careful venturing out of the outdoor forum . There's a lot of screwed up people out there who are biased and will put you on slow motion restriction.
> 
> Lol


We lost @mr sunshine to tnt....hes one messed up dude now he needs help


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> does flowers & wax.....


New model ? Expensive jj ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We lost @mr sunshine to tnt....hes one messed up dude now he needs help


A bunch of punks over there who could use a good ass whipping talking shit while hiding behind a screen name. Why bother with those idiots lol?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> New model ? Expensive jj ?


330 USD or around there


----------



## beachball (Jul 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> A bunch of punks over there who could use a good ass whipping talking shit while hiding behind a screen name. Why bother with those idiots lol?


Hiding behind a keyboard as if it were their mommies skirt. You got that right.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> A bunch of punks over there who could use a good ass whipping talking shit while hiding behind a screen name. Why bother with those idiots lol?


unclebuck has control lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

I put him on ignore a long time ago. It's as if he never existed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I put him on ignore a long time ago. It's as if he never existed.


I knew who you were talking about without even being part of the convo.....uncle fuck is a fucking fuck stick, how the fuck is he still alive I don't know


----------



## 757growin (Jul 12, 2016)

I thought I was in talk and toke for a minute.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

Man, we keep fucking up DJJ's thread. Sorry buddy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

for the chilli freaks theres a few recipes on my chilli world thread to try 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/chilli-world.911024/page-5


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

sorry JJ


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2016)

it's an open thread....it's ok.....I do it all the time


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> My oldest boy is flying up tonight until Sunday .
> Excited .
> Gonna tag team the ranch.
> Lol
> ...


enjoy your time with the lad mate...maybe get him to show you how to get crawfish lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

Salmon not good today .


----------



## beachball (Jul 12, 2016)

Ya? Reports are in and numbers down i would venture to say. But it all changes. Almost by the hour.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Salmon not good today .


maybe better tomorrow....


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

Hahahah @UncleBuck lots of love for you round these parts you c#ck sucker lol .....


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Got my new portable vaporizer today....
> 
> View attachment 3730526
> 
> View attachment 3730527


I am sure you will like it. I have the Crafty made by the same people and I love it. Good purchase JJ


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 13, 2016)

beachball said:


> Rockin out! Good thing to do on any morning. Love that portable vape gun. Sign me up. Gotta get me one. German manufacturer outstanding. No fire needed, no lighter with bad fumes, sweetness right there.


It's made by the same people who make the Volcano


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 13, 2016)

Storz & Bickel


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Hahahah @UncleBuck lots of love for you round these parts you c#ck sucker lol .....


Was douchebag around ? I don't see him anymore since he's on ignore .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Hahahah @UncleBuck lots of love for you round these parts you c#ck sucker lol .....


nooooo you tagged him? hes gonna come get uuuuuussssss


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Was douchebag around ? I don't see him anymore since he's on ignore .


no I was just saying I ventured over to tnt the past few days...the race issue has some ppl all fired up ..I come back to the outdoor section shaking ma boots lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> nooooo you tagged him? hes gonna come get uuuuuussssss


Haha cant see wtf he says anyway, he is on ignore


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Got my new portable vaporizer today....
> 
> View attachment 3730526
> 
> View attachment 3730527



Hey man if you dont mind me asking where can the be ordered?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

Vapornation.com is 1


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2016)

she ordered from Storz & Bickel....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2016)

I have been learning to make Rosin...Wow! this stuff packs a punch.
Some of the best Cannabis Rosin is made from pressing kief or bubble hash. so I am going to build a new kief tumbler like my old one...


----------



## 757growin (Jul 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have been learning to make Rosin...Wow! this stuff packs a punch.
> Some of the best Cannabis Rosin is made from pressing kief or bubble hash. so I am going to build a new kief tumbler like my old one...
> View attachment 3732656


And rosin goes for a pretty penny


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have been learning to make Rosin...Wow! this stuff packs a punch.
> Some of the best Cannabis Rosin is made from pressing kief or bubble hash. so I am going to build a new kief tumbler like my old one...
> View attachment 3732656


Check this one out,


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2016)

757growin said:


> And rosin goes for a pretty penny


is there much demand for it?...


----------



## 757growin (Jul 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> is there much demand for it?...


Definitely!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm buying a Rosin press..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm buying a Rosin press..


I know theres a lot of boys (and girls) out there, but these guys make a solid fucking press (commercial grade); they were afterall the pioneers of this era of rosin....http://supporttheroots.com/products/sasquash-rosin-press


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

https://www.ganjapreneur.com/rosin-tech-extraction-jeff-church/


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

They carry these at the local shop....$1,300


----------



## outdoorfresh (Jul 15, 2016)

do not buy ^^^ they have somer serious problems and all of them leak fluid.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

outdoorfresh said:


> do not buy ^^^ they have somer serious problems and all of them leak fluid.


thanks...did you buy one?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> is there much demand for it?...


there's certainly demand for bho, but rosin is much better imo. it doesn't have even a speck of anything nasty because nothing extra is used in the extraction, just water or dry sift to gather trics.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> maybe better tomorrow....


wed the boat got 4 fish. thursday they limited. i was one day off.


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

nuggs said:


> wed the boat got 4 fish. thursday they limited. i was one day off.


Is your boat ready to fish ? 
I need a ride for tomorrow . Even looking for 6 pack boat.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

nuggs said:


> wed the boat got 4 fish. thursday they limited. i was one day off.


Maybe next week....I won't fish weekends


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> is there much demand for it?...


The demand is tremendous and the supply can't keep up. If I were you I'd invest.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is your boat ready to fish ?
> I need a ride for tomorrow . Even looking for 6 pack boat.


my boat is ready to fish in the river. I need to add a kicker before it go's in the ocean. in case we have a problem so we can get back in. the motor is a ford omc 302 that's rebuilt and runs excellent. it needs a ship to shore radio too. I have gps but no chart plotter.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 15, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> The demand is tremendous and the supply can't keep up. If I were you I'd invest.


Ive been dry sifting my material. Turn the kief into rosin then I send it to my processor to make bho with what's left in the material. Works out nice.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> faaark keep the borwn vs white vs black talk off here..toke n talk is where all that crap its lol...I visited the other day and I havnt been the same since


There is one or two threads I follow that is not in the Outdoor Growing section, and you can tell just from the tone when you click on them. But I saw some noob on here giving Woot the what for the other day. I was at home and couldn't log in {only my work laptop knows my password, and it's not telling}, but I wanted to tell the kid to remember where he was at.

Here is the best thing I have seen on the color issue.











Sorry for the double shot there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> There is one or two threads I follow that is not in the Outdoor Growing section, and you can tell just from the tone when you click on them. But I saw some noob on here giving Woot the what for the other day. I was at home and couldn't log in {only my work laptop knows my password, and it's not telling}, but I wanted to tell the kid to remember where he was at.
> 
> Here is the best thing I have seen on the color issue.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, cool pics. Yeah I dont usually go outside of the normal threads I watch as there's so many people quick to talk shit and spread shit. Outdoor section basically is it (maybe an organic thread or 3), fucking idiots galore elsewhere


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha, cool pics. Yeah I dont usually go outside of the normal threads I watch as there's so many people quick to talk shit and spread shit. Outdoor section basically is it (maybe an organic thread or 3), fucking idiots galore elsewhere


Some how I got on a seed thread the other day. Those guys are at each other's throats all the time. Reporting the thread to RIU if they think they are trying to sell seeds without advertising here. And every seed thread has a couple of ringers. They are so easy to spot it's funny. A few pages of that, and I had to click on "no longer follow this thread".


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

I just sneak in under the cover of darkness watch them all on tnt call each other racists then sneak back on over here..kinda like a kid peaking in on the next door neighbour 22 yr old daughter bending over by the side of the pool


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3733235


You know you like to go over, call uncle fuck a fuck and haul ass


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 15, 2016)

Hahah you know !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You know you like to go over, call uncle fuck a fuck and haul ass


You got me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

The shit stain that he is, I wouldnt blame anyone for doing so


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The shit stain that he is, I wouldnt blame anyone for doing so


It gives me the same satisfying feeling as dropping a fart in a shoping aisle and watching some sexy chick walk into it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Dude I just had a good belly laugh there


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

Black live matters is no better than the KKK.
They need to butt fuck each other and make little half breeds so we can all get along.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Its all bullshit. Shiny object to keep peoples attention off of the real bullshit which goes on daily


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

If I click on "new posts" I can see a lot of this "IGNORED MEMBER" so that must mean uncle fuck is over there commenting now, fucking oxygen thief


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You know you like to go over, call uncle fuck a fuck and haul ass


 I can and don't even have to listen to him cry .


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

outdoorfresh said:


> do not buy ^^^ they have somer serious problems and all of them leak fluid.


I think I figured out why these have problems. They are pneumatic and have a max pressure of #2000 lbs. It takes more pressure to get a good squish, so people are maxing this unit each press & soon the seals fail.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Yip misuse I would say. I know they are a grand more but those sasquash presses have been reinforced and they tell you to limit your air pressure to max 85 psi.......
Air operated hydraulic
These hydraulics are welded to prevent leaks from happening. They are quite and operate very
smooth, also short to reduce size and weight of entire unit.
Welded release handle
20 Ton
Operating air pressure: 70-85psi, DO NOT EXCEED 85psi.
• Upper platen assembly
Welded to hydraulic, has hoops for lifting springs and plate for attaching upper platen. Two large
pipes fully welded for even spread of pressure, and to prevent heat traveling to hydraulic and frame


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm looking at a 20 ton Harbor freight shop press & some added heated plates..$199
http://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-shop-press-32879.html


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm looking at a 20 ton Harbor freight shop press & some added heated plates..$199
> http://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-shop-press-32879.html
> View attachment 3733331


I spend a little time on tractorbynet, and there is a thread on there called "Harbor Freight tools that don't suck." You may have to add yours once you get it rigged.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm looking at a 20 ton Harbor freight shop press & some added heated plates..$199
> http://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-shop-press-32879.html
> View attachment 3733331


Alot of people have gone this route I think.....Heres a thread I just found, quite long....https://www.rollitup.org/t/rosin-tech.869445/page-36#post-12314217


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

Low Temp heated plates with controller....$550
Made to bolt onto a shop press


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

The knd for license plates ?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> The knd for license plates ?


Kinda....but not really


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

What does walking a pig have to do with chase taking your money?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Must have some fukn inner meaning for advertising people to put it out there


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I guess where Im coming from the autopilot function had nothing to do with this......you get side swiped and run over by an 18 wheeler, well your fucked anyway
> 
> could have been a yugo, fucking media


He didn't get T-boned, he drove into it because the autopilot didn't contrast the trailer against the sky and it saw the trailer as part of the sky.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah I saw that too at a later point. Maybe its just me but autopilot is fucking dumb. Lazy ignorant humans


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What does walking a pig have to do with chase taking your money?


I think it means "doing it your way"....pigs are unique for a pet


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I saw that too at a later point. Maybe its just me but autopilot is fucking dumb. Lazy ignorant humans


it would save 1000's of lives annually, if used properly


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I saw that too at a later point. Maybe its just me but autopilot is fucking dumb. Lazy ignorant humans


there is a guy on r/reddit Tesla board that is collecting dash cam videos of how many times Tesla autopilot has saved someone....I'm sure they will out weigh the bad ones...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

Just ordered the 4"x7" low temp heated plates. And the harbor freight shop press is on sale this weekend. I'll be squishing soon....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it would save 1000's of lives annually, if used properly


Friend here borrowed his partners very expensive s class benz and it has a similar function where it supposedly wont allow you to hit anything. He showed me by swerving at a guy on a motorbike whereby it jacked on the brakes and corrected the swerve. Sort of scared the fuck out of me.

Save lives, yes but people wont use it correctly. They are naturally lazy so they want to use it to drive them....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Friend here borrowed his partners very expensive s class benz and it has a similar function where it supposedly wont allow you to hit anything. He showed me by swerving at a guy on a motorbike whereby it jacked on the brakes and corrected the swerve. Sort of scared the fuck out of me.
> 
> Save lives, yes but people wont use it correctly. They are naturally lazy so they want to use it to drive them....


My Uncle has an S600 that puts out 900HP. He refers to it as the Viper Slayer.


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What does walking a pig have to do with chase taking your money?


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> My Uncle has an S600 that puts out 900HP. He refers to it as the Viper Slayer.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm looking at a 20 ton Harbor freight shop press & some added heated plates..$199
> http://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-shop-press-32879.html
> View attachment 3733331


I was thinking like that too DJJ but smaller scale.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Friend here borrowed his partners very expensive s class benz and it has a similar function where it supposedly wont allow you to hit anything. He showed me by swerving at a guy on a motorbike whereby it jacked on the brakes and corrected the swerve. Sort of scared the fuck out of me.
> 
> Save lives, yes but people wont use it correctly. They are naturally lazy so they want to use it to drive them....


and now ford has released a car that has a "drift" function button to use for drifting ...more deaths coming with that one theres a 2 month wait list for it already


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> and now ford has released a car that has a "drift" function button to use for drifting ...more deaths coming with that one theres a 2 month wait list for it already


Holy shit, seriously? Yeah, I see a lot of assholes signing their death warrant in the form of financing paperwork.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

This goes out to the crew......at the nahko show tonight.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

k


Olive Drab Green said:


> Holy shit, seriously? Yeah, I see a lot of assholes signing their death warrant in the form of financing paperwork.


im positive its ford was on the news 2 nights ago ...I just thought why the fuck for a road car?every 20 yr old is gonna want the car that does that its mad...get a drift car or go to a race track and race drift cars wtf is it needed for a road car ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Holy shit, seriously? Yeah, I see a lot of assholes signing their death warrant in the form of financing paperwork.


http://www.carsguide.com.au/car-news/2016-ford-focus-rs-will-have-drift-mode-in-australia-39081


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy Saturday to you jj and crew ...
those days where the weather is great and you feel good today is that day for me no dark clouds mentally or in the sky ya'll
When im in this random blow jobs from the wife are in the agenda..lucky me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Happy Saturday to you jj and crew ...
> those days where the weather is great and you feel good today is that day for me no dark clouds mentally or in the sky ya'll
> When im in this random blow jobs from the wife are in the agenda..lucky me
> View attachment 3733510 View attachment 3733511


damn dude that motherfukr looks tasty as fck


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> http://www.carsguide.com.au/car-news/2016-ford-focus-rs-will-have-drift-mode-in-australia-39081


WTF are they on? I dont who "they" are, but shit like that is just DUMB. Money money money, gots to get it


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2016)

A guy on here tried the harbor freight press and its welds broke. Be careful!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> A guy on here tried the harbor freight press and its welds broke. Be careful!


I looked the 20 ton press over & I do not see where any welds carry any load. It may have been another press.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah the only welds I think I see are the ones directly below the press but they wouldnt take the load the way it looks. Rest is bolted


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> k
> im positive its ford was on the news 2 nights ago ...I just thought why the fuck for a road car?every 20 yr old is gonna want the car that does that its mad...get a drift car or go to a race track and race drift cars wtf is it needed for a road car ?


When I was a kid driving a 1964 Ford Fairlane, shit like drifting was fun. But you had to learn how to do it. It took some skill, and lots of tires. Once I was on my own, and buying my own tires, well that sort of shit stopped. Too many kids today have too much money. Gives them an unrealistic view of life that can stick with them for a lifetime.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

i'm picking up a 20ton shop press from Harbor freight on sale today. ordered some low temp heating plates for it. I'm building 2 new kief tumblers & will press the kief into pucks before squishing the rosin out. I should have everything running in a week.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2016)

You can use the same screen mesh type you use for your tumbler as a mesh for rosin pressing. Just use a finer grade. The plastic mesh can encounter blowouts.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

Ordered SS screen to build 2 new kief tumblers. Everything else I can get at Home Depot...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

I saw this beauty while driving around today. Ludicrous Tesla Model X SUV....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

This 20 ton shop press sure is a heavy bitch.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

http://pollenmasters.com/collections/pollen-masters


----------



## nuggs (Jul 16, 2016)

I might have to build one of those baby's too JJ.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://pollenmasters.com/collections/pollen-masters


the diy tumbler costs about $50 to make, and you can buy almost everything at Home depot.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I might have to build one of those baby's too JJ.


Tesla?..


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I saw this beauty while driving around today. Ludicrous Tesla Model X SUV....
> View attachment 3733951


That looks badass!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the diy tumbler costs about $50 to make, and you can buy almost everything at Home depot.


Always good to have options. Not everyone wants to DIY


----------



## nuggs (Jul 16, 2016)

well I like the Tesla's but I have a retirement to work toward. the rosin press with rosin so much cleaner to vape.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

nuggs said:


> well I like the Tesla's but I have a retirement to work toward. the rosin press with rosin so much cleaner to vape.


yeah...let me try this out & I can dial you in on the set-up. I think you could press your entire harvest of buds & make a fortune in rosin...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

I have learned at lot about squishing rosin in the last week (they don't call is pressing). There is a growing demand for solventless dabs..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

I have been having a running conversation with my wife about what a nice addition this would make to our dining room. We weren't using that corner of the room anyway..... she is having a hard time seeing it. I told her I'd help her move it if she doesn't like it...


----------



## nuggs (Jul 16, 2016)

yeah I'm hip to that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have been having a running conversation with my wife about what a nice addition this would make to our dining room. We weren't using that corner of the room anyway..... she is having a hard time seeing it. I told her I'd help her move it if she doesn't like it...
> View attachment 3733976


Sounds like my house


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 16, 2016)

Get it down bro! I want to copy lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have been having a running conversation with my wife about what a nice addition this would make to our dining room. We weren't using that corner of the room anyway..... she is having a hard time seeing it. I told her I'd help her move it if she doesn't like it...
> View attachment 3733976


Pull the handle out and toss a sheet over it


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

I also bought a hash puck pre-press mold, to press everything into pucks before squishing rosin out. You can fill it with either flowers or hash & make pucks. press these on the shop press also


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Pull the handle out and toss a sheet over it


I offered to use "Tapestry"...lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I also bought a hash puck pre-press mold, to press everything into pucks before squishing rosin out. You can fill it with either flowers or hash & make pucks. press these on the shop press also
> View attachment 3733987
> 
> View attachment 3733988


Drop one of those on your toe and you will say What the Puck!!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 16, 2016)

Ive always loved dabbing my water hash, if it doesnt turn into grease I give it away.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I also bought a hash puck pre-press mold, to press everything into pucks before squishing rosin out. You can fill it with either flowers or hash & make pucks. press these on the shop press also
> View attachment 3733987
> 
> View attachment 3733988


Love it!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have been having a running conversation with my wife about what a nice addition this would make to our dining room. We weren't using that corner of the room anyway..... she is having a hard time seeing it. I told her I'd help her move it if she doesn't like it...
> View attachment 3733976


hahaha GL


----------



## 757growin (Jul 16, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Ive always loved dabbing my water hash, if it doesnt turn into grease I give it away.View attachment 3733989


Don't give that shit away! You can squish it into rosin. We need to link up for a dab session. Some of mine i squished today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I offered to use "Tapestry"...lol


Ha ha better man than me. Spray it a coat of mauve lol and it will be perfect


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

Bought these plates...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2016)

Press some olives and make olive oil and she will be happy 

You need to get the puck plates engraved so you can have a mark on your puck!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I also bought a hash puck pre-press mold, to press everything into pucks before squishing rosin out. You can fill it with either flowers or hash & make pucks. press these on the shop press also
> View attachment 3733987
> 
> View attachment 3733988


I'd like to have that puck with my coffee


----------



## outdoorfresh (Jul 17, 2016)

Check out @clean_extractions on Instagram for Rosin stuff.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

outdoorfresh said:


> Check out @clean_extractions on Instagram for Rosin stuff.


they look awesome, if I hadn't already ordered the other plates......


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

I've been at church all morning......"Hash Church".... Amen


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I've been at church all morning......"Hash Church".... Amen


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

There is a PHD agricultural geneticist in hash church today that used to write for Sinsemilla Tips back in the 80's, but spent his career working in soy bean industry. He said that in breeding soy they would run 50,000 crosses a year to find 1 new strain.....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> There is a PHD agricultural geneticist in hash church today that used to write for Sinsemilla Tips back in the 80's, but spent his career working in soy bean industry. He said that in breeding soy they would run 50,000 crosses a year to find 1 new strain.....


I didn't realize so much work went into my breakfast edamame.

Oglesby Plants International is a big breeder of tropical plants and flowers here in the Florida Panhandle. Their main plant guy is from Austria. They do lots of crosses to find their new varieties. Although I doubt the do 50K.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

I can already tell I need to upgrade to a air hydraulic jack. The hand jack is too slow.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

I think it adds a little something, what do you guy's think?...


----------



## 757growin (Jul 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think it adds a little something, what do you guy's think?...
> View attachment 3735001


Let's see that baby in action!! Life rocks when you have a great wife


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think it adds a little something, what do you guy's think?...
> View attachment 3735001


Lol 

Looks better than a tread mill.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol
> 
> Looks better than a tread mill.


that's in the opposite corner....lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

tomorrow may be a long day..... I plan to introduce her to the air compressor....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think it adds a little something, what do you guy's think?...
> View attachment 3735001


I like it


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

757growin said:


> Let's see that baby in action!! Life rocks when* you have a great wife*


that's exactly what I told her you guy's would say....


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that's in the opposite corner....lol





doublejj said:


> tomorrow may be a long day..... I plan to introduce her to the air compressor....
> View attachment 3735024





doublejj said:


> that's exactly what I told her you guy's would say....


I'm rolling on the floor right now laughing like Vns on whole pan of brownies.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 17, 2016)

Damn jj not wasting a single second on the rosin plan!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Ordered SS screen to build 2 new kief tumblers. Everything else I can get at Home Depot...
> View attachment 3733914


Is that a rotisserie motor? Where do you buy the screen? Thanks JJ


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think it adds a little something, what do you guy's think?...
> View attachment 3735001


Every kitchen should have one


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2016)

greenthumb111 said:


> Every kitchen should have one


A wife?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> tomorrow may be a long day..... I plan to introduce her to the air compressor....
> View attachment 3735024


u can use the air compressor to blow cobwebs out? the treadmill im talking about


----------



## fumble (Jul 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think it adds a little something, what do you guy's think?...
> View attachment 3735001[/QUOTE
> Sooo...how much was this and could i modify it by putting a bottom metal piece with holes for butter drainage?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jul 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> 64 ounces a day. I carry water with me all the time. Best thing ever.


Dang that's more then I can smoke in a day


----------



## doublejj (Jul 18, 2016)

greenthumb111 said:


> Is that a rotisserie motor? Where do you buy the screen? Thanks JJ


Yes a bbq rotisserie motor from home depot...I ordered the screen online..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 18, 2016)

$199 fumble and yes you could..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm rolling on the floor right now laughing like Vns on whole pan of brownies.


she drew a line at bolting it to the floor.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 18, 2016)

$250 worth of Amazon Prime Rosin making supplies....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 18, 2016)

Bought these clown collar sized coffee filters to use as filters for the hash pucks...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2016)

You could brew a UGE pot with that dbl jj.


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm having a rosingasm looking at all of this equipment.. I have a hair straightener to work with lmao


----------



## 757growin (Jul 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bought these clown collar sized coffee filters to use as filters for the hash pucks...
> 
> View attachment 3735514


Your gonna have so much gooing out! Plz make a video!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 18, 2016)

Cant wait to see you in action JJ


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I'm having a rosingasm looking at all of this equipment.. I have a hair straightener to work with lmao


funny that Australian news channels reported last week for hairdressers to keep hair straighners in a secure place as hairdressing saloons are getting broken into just for the straightners lol...just buy the damn things who wants to go to jail for stealing hair straighteners ...


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 18, 2016)

My local NPR/college station has changed formats recently. The morning and afternoon mix with it's blend of rock, pop and country is a culture shock. But at night they play this http://xponentialradio.org/ I usually listen to it at the camp. So far I'm liking their lineup.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 19, 2016)

Well you have gotten my attention.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 19, 2016)

My buddy has an old bearing press Middler, that had me thinking too lol.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> My buddy has an old bearing press Middler, that had me thinking too lol.


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a 4 ton bottle jack, buddy is building me a press won't be as bad ass as JJs, but should do me just right.


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey JJ have you checked out the tea bags to use as filters?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey JJ have you checked out the tea bags to use as filters?


Yes, & I will try a few of those, but I bought a 3"x6" puck mold for pre-pressing flowers & kief & it is too big for the tea bags, so we will make our own large filters out of coffee filters. can't wait until my heated plates get here so I can start squishing..


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes, & I will try a few of those, but I bought a 3"x6" puck mold for pre-pressing flowers & kief & it is too big for the tea bags, so we will make our own large filters out of coffee filters. can't wait until my heated plates get here so I can start squishing..



Ahh yes forgot you're pressing large amounts. Gonna be some greasy presses with a 3" X 6" puck of keif!! 

I ordered some super cheap heat controllers from china, will be machining aluminum blocks for them to go into, not sure how it will work but I cannot afford pre made plates so I'm working with what I got.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Ahh yes forgot you're pressing large amounts. Gonna be some greasy presses with a 3" X 6" puck of keif!!
> 
> I ordered some super cheap heat controllers from china, will be machining aluminum blocks for them to go into, not sure how it will work but I cannot afford pre made plates so I'm working with what I got.


That should work well. Low temp & high pressure seems to be the key to high quality rosin squishing. best of luck


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 19, 2016)

Check out solventlessmind on instagram. He's a beast at pressing..


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That should work well. Low temp & high pressure seems to be the key to high quality rosin squishing. best of luck


Thanks JJ  will post pictures


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jul 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Which one are you goin with jj?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Which one are you goin with jj?


bought these low temp plates....


----------



## 757growin (Jul 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> bought these low temp plates....


You should build a couple of them and sell them at the fall bbq. If it's running right I'd buy one!


----------



## eddy600 (Jul 19, 2016)

Was at the green Dragon collective looking for a few clones half the people wore buying that type of stuff it's looks like a good investment to me.good luck with that


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2016)

Well it only took me several trips to the hdrw store but I finally managed to get the press converted to 20ton air jack. I bought a long hose so I can leave the compressor outside while we are squishing rosin...
also picked-up a small chest freezer for pre-freezing trim before tumbling..and a marble tile for cooling rosin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

Thats exactly what I would have done but I may have gone 1 step further and tapped a hole in the wall from outside for permanent air hose fitting.

Looks good


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats exactly what I would have done but I may have gone 1 step further and tapped a hole in the wall from outside for permanent air hose fitting.
> 
> Looks good


I have been thinking I could drill a hole in the floor in the corner & drop the hose down into the basement & put the compressor down there...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2016)

Way better than my two clothes irons on 2x4s and a hinge!

Get fine mesh SS screen tubes for your pressing filter!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2016)

everything you need to make 2 kief tumblers....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have been thinking I could drill a hole in the floor in the corner & drop the hose down into the basement & put the compressor down there...


Even better


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2016)

I pimped out my air jack with a plastic handle over the release valve for ez operation. I won't have to use that slotted rod to release the jack pressure...


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 20, 2016)

This is better than watching DIY Network lol! The Bob Villa of cannabis!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2016)

Im surprised it's plates and not rollers, Oh, the possibilities that come from demand.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Ordered SS screen to build 2 new kief tumblers. Everything else I can get at Home Depot...
> View attachment 3733914


Love it! What kind of motor is that?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Love it! What kind of motor is that?


rotiserrie for a bbq


----------



## beachball (Jul 21, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Check out solventlessmind on instagram. He's a beast at pressing.. View attachment 3736242


The artful squisher. Very, very nice


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

Sorry I haven't been out to the farm for over a week so I don't have any updates. I have been working on my rosin press set-up. But I will get out there soon....


----------



## penguinking (Jul 21, 2016)

damn jj... looks like the garden is on smash mode! good clean work. I just looked through this entire thread. inspirational.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

I have made a little progress on the kief tumblers. I hope to have them finished today..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

Got first tumbler finished & ready for trim....time to finish #2


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

Did you cut the bucket in 1/2 and then put back together or you just cut a window for the silk screen?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Got first tumbler finished & ready for trim....time to finish #2
> View attachment 3738104


I got fresh trim if you need some practice material


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Did you cut the bucket in 1/2 and then put back together or you just cut a window for the silk screen?


I took some tin snips to the bucket & cut away much of the sides. Then wrapped the SS screen around the outside & taped it down..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> I got fresh trim if you need some practice material


yes when are you coming up?..


----------



## 757growin (Jul 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> yes when are you coming up?..


I wish a could bro. Watering twice a day with this heat and still hand trucking plants twice a day for light depping. Be done with the hand trucking mid Aug I think.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> I wish a could bro. Watering twice a day with this heat and still hand trucking plants twice a day for light depping. Be done with the hand trucking mid Aug I think.


aren't those kids big enough to do chores yet?...


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 21, 2016)

The only flaw I see is the tapered 5 gallon buckets. Seems like the kief will collect towards the lid where's there is no screen (wider side of the bucket/taper). Maybe raise the motor side of the bucket a bit to create a level (parallel with the bottom of the tote) bucket?
Great work jj, I'm watching closely, can't wait to try some.
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Jul 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> aren't those kids big enough to do chores yet?...


Not even close I was jelly when tmb said his baby just graduated. Lols


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> Not even close I was jelly when tmb said his baby just graduated. Lols


it will happen soon bro....


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> Not even close I was jelly when tmb said his baby just graduated. Lols


Be careful what you wish for 757, time goes by fast. Seems like yesterday he (they) started school.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The only flaw I see is the tapered 5 gallon buckets. Seems like the kief will collect towards the lid where's there is no screen (wider side of the bucket/taper). Maybe raise the motor side of the bucket a bit to create a level (parallel with the bottom of the tote) bucket?
> Great work jj, I'm watching closely, can't wait to try some.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3738252


I can put something under one end of the tub if it becomes an issue. But we wore out 3 motors on my old one & never had any problems.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Jul 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sorry I haven't been out to the farm for over a week so I don't have any updates. I have been working on my rosin press set-up. But I will get out there soon....


No worries, i have been working on Maybelline she is far from finished but slowly getting there. Weather and surf has been excellent as of late too. You will be squishin rosin in no time looks like. Very nice. For long term use maybe a rock tumbling motor might last longer.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

beachball said:


> No worries, i have been working on Maybelline she is far from finished but slowly getting there. Weather and surf has been excellent as of late too. You will be squishin rosin in no time looks like. Very nice. For long term use maybe a rock tumbling motor might last longer.


I think the reason we keep burning out the motors is constant use. we would get going & run the poor thing almost 24/7 & they would eventually overheat & quit working. They are cheep enough from home depot..


----------



## beachball (Jul 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think the reason we keep burning out the motors is constant use. we would get going & run the poor thing almost 24/7 & they would eventually overheat & quit working. They are cheep enough from home depot..


I see, the tumblers do look awesome and super functional. I have been watching for Nevada county board of supervisor meetings and nothing yet. They televise some meetings and like other BOS's will do closed door meetings too.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

I will let you know as soon as I hear a word....


----------



## beachball (Jul 21, 2016)

All I got is time brother and life is good and is about to get even better.￼
I hear my vape calling.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

beachball said:


> All I got is time brother and life is good and is about to get even better.￼
> I hear my vape calling.


don't mind if I join you...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

Ill go have a pipe of charas to join ya'll


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

I bought a new set of Volcano attachments just for vapeing rosin....


----------



## beachball (Jul 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I bought a new set of Volcano attachments just for vapeing rosin....


Sweet, gotta get me one of those portables, saving up my dukkets.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2016)

beachball said:


> Sweet, gotta get me one of those portables, saving up my dukkets.


Yeah they make a cool ass portable one now but damn it's $$$. 

Anyone have one? I forget what they call it but it's made by storz and bickle


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Yeah they make a cool ass portable one now but damn it's $$$.
> 
> Anyone have one? I forget what they call it but it's made by storz and bickle


yes.....mighty


----------



## 757growin (Jul 21, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/water-contaminated-pot-chemicals-small-colorado-town-215339474.html

I hope this ain't real or at high levels if it is. But if it is pump it right to my house!!


----------



## beachball (Jul 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/water-contaminated-pot-chemicals-small-colorado-town-215339474.html
> 
> I hope this ain't real or at high levels if it is. But if it is pump it right to my house!!


Go swimming in the town water tower. A nice summer day to be had right there.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> yes.....mighty
> View attachment 3738359
> 
> View attachment 3738360


I have the Crafty, slightly smaller version of the Mighty. I wasn't aware there was an attachment for vaping rosin. Do tell.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

greenthumb111 said:


> I have the Crafty, slightly smaller version of the Mighty. I wasn't aware there was an attachment for vaping rosin. Do tell.


well it has a screen to put into the chamber to vape rosin. But I was talking about my big Volcano vaporizer that uses bags. The rosin gums everything up pretty fast so I bought a set to sacrifice to rosin...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> well it has a screen to put into the chamber to vape rosin. But I was talking about my big Volcano vaporizer that uses bags. The rosin gums everything up pretty fast so I bought a set to sacrifice to rosin...


Oh ok. Thanks for the clarification. The Crafty also has the screen. Cant wait to try it.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm looking for one of these signs......


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2016)

we went with the 20 ton press because 16 would only get you another day older & deeper in debt....lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 22, 2016)

Morning jj its 4am here swinging nightshift


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 22, 2016)

Just a newb qustion jj..if i was to squeeze a heap of buds thru a hair straightener with some baking paper amatuer style what am a making rosin ? Its all new to me
Cant be fucked googling it


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Morning jj its 4am here swinging nightshift


morning bro....be good to yourself


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just a newb qustion jj..if i was to squeeze a heap of buds thru a hair straightener with some baking paper amatuer style what am a making rosin ? Its all new to me
> Cant be fucked googling it


yes you are making Rosin...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> morning bro....be good to yourself


I am mate ...new job scene for me least its back home i get to go to my own bed after nightshifts now 
Say gday to pc i got a present organised for him just gotta round up a couple more things for tws as well then ill send it off..you a 2xl ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> yes you are making Rosin...


I got a heap of chunky wonder woman nuggs ill press this week for shits n giggles see how it turns out.


----------



## beachball (Jul 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Morning jj its 4am here swinging nightshift


Burning that Midnight Oil!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2016)

I think we will call our Rosin "20Ton"....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2016)

beachball said:


> Burning that Midnight Oil!


He's Strailin.....from down under


----------



## beachball (Jul 22, 2016)

I got to go there one fine day. Some beaches and a particularly large reef i wanna see. Plus i hear there is gold laying around way out in the desert...some dude found a nugget the size of a cow pie out there.


----------



## beachball (Jul 22, 2016)

Largest gold nug in the world found in Australia


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 22, 2016)

beachball said:


> I got to go there one fine day. Some beaches and a particularly large reef i wanna see. Plus i hear there is gold laying around way out in the desert...some dude found a nugget the size of a cow pie out there.


I used to handle 17kg gold bars at my last job does that count lolyour talking the great barrier reef


----------



## beachball (Jul 22, 2016)

Got to go see Australia. I bet that was some heavy lifting. Google largest nugget and there is one at over 2700 ounces from there... Freakin amazing


----------



## beachball (Jul 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I used to handle 17kg gold bars at my last job does that count lolyour talking the great barrier reef


Yep, The Great Barrier Reef is on my list of must see's. Australia is a particularly interesting place. Animal life is quite unique there, plant life too. We have Eucalyptus groves here all originating from your great island/continent. As a kid i spent a great deal of time in the highest branches of eucalyptus that were planted specifically to protect lemon orchards here from pacific winds.When i go to Australia i want to visit Tasmania and New Zealand too.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 23, 2016)

beachball said:


> Yep, The Great Barrier Reef is on my list of must see's. Australia is a particularly interesting place. Animal life is quite unique there, plant life too. We have Eucalyptus groves here all originating from your great island/continent. As a kid i spent a great deal of time in the highest branches of eucalyptus that were planted specifically to protect lemon orchards here from pacific winds.When i go to Australia i want to visit Tasmania and New Zealand too.


I hear 2 stories of how eucalyptus trees came to the United States. Being a tree man for many years and removing MANY monster eucalyptus trees, the old timers would tell stories about the trees.
*First story)* The railroads bought their RR ties from Australia ship loads at a time. A group of investors figured they would cut out the middle man (Australia) and import and grow their own eucalyptus trees here in the states. So they went to Australia, found the biggest eucalyptus trees they could (blue gum eucalyptus) imported thousands of trees and grew them here in the states. The blue gum eucs grew very fast, they had harvestable trees within just a few years. But after milling the trees into railroad ties, they would twist. Tie after tie would twist on them. After a bit of research, the investors learned they imported the wrong spices of eucalyptus trees. The smaller "Red Gum" eucalyptus trees were used by the Aussies to make the RR ties, not the "blue gum" that were imported by the thousands by the investors. That's how the Blue Gum Eucalyptus trees were introduced to the west coast of the U.S.
*Story two)* The missionaries who built missions up and down the west coast of the U.S. planted the blue gum eucalyptus trees (because of the trees height, and speed of their growth) on the trail from one mission to the next, to direct their followers. Where ever you see a mission in Ca, eucalyptus trees are near by.
.
I believe both stories can be true, but not sure.
TMB-


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 23, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I hear 2 stories of how eucalyptus trees came to the United States. Being a tree man for many years and removing MANY monster eucalyptus trees, the old timers would tell stories about the trees.
> *First story)* The railroads bought their RR ties from Australia ship loads at a time. A group of investors figured they would cut out the middle man (Australia) and import and grow their own eucalyptus trees here in the states. So they went to Australia, found the biggest eucalyptus trees they could (blue gum eucalyptus) imported thousands of trees and grew them here in the states. The blue gum eucs grew very fast, they had harvestable trees within just a few years. But after milling the trees into railroad ties, they would twist. Tie after tie would twist on them. After a bit of research, the investors learned they imported the wrong spices of eucalyptus trees. The smaller "Red Gum" eucalyptus trees were used by the Aussies to make the RR ties, not the "blue gum" that were imported by the thousands by the investors. That's how the Blue Gum Eucalyptus trees were introduced to the west coast of the U.S.
> *Story two)* The missionaries who built missions up and down the west coast of the U.S. planted the blue gum eucalyptus trees (because of the trees height, and speed of their growth) on the trail from one mission to the next mission to direct their followers. Where ever you see a mission in Ca, eucalyptus trees are near by.
> .
> ...


Even if not true, both are very good stories. And history is nothing but one story getting a grip on the public imagination while others slip by the wayside.


----------



## beachball (Jul 23, 2016)

Here is some more on the eucalyptus 
http://m.independent.com/news/2011/jan/15/how-eucalyptus-came-california/?templates=mobile


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 23, 2016)

beachball said:


> Here is some more on the eucalyptus
> http://m.independent.com/news/2011/jan/15/how-eucalyptus-came-california/?templates=mobile


Good thing the French didn't name it. It might have been called Etouffee. One of our friends is a host for Couches around the World, {or some other travel club where folks sleep on your couch when passing through your neck of the woods} I ask a French lady what etouffee meant. She said it means covered or under a heavy lid.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Even if not true, both are very good stories. And history is nothing but one story getting a grip on the public imagination while others slip by the wayside.





treemansbuds said:


> I hear 2 stories of how eucalyptus trees came to the United States. Being a tree man for many years and removing MANY monster eucalyptus trees, the old timers would tell stories about the trees.
> *First story)* The railroads bought their RR ties from Australia ship loads at a time. A group of investors figured they would cut out the middle man (Australia) and import and grow their own eucalyptus trees here in the states. So they went to Australia, found the biggest eucalyptus trees they could (blue gum eucalyptus) imported thousands of trees and grew them here in the states. The blue gum eucs grew very fast, they had harvestable trees within just a few years. But after milling the trees into railroad ties, they would twist. Tie after tie would twist on them. After a bit of research, the investors learned they imported the wrong spices of eucalyptus trees. The smaller "Red Gum" eucalyptus trees were used by the Aussies to make the RR ties, not the "blue gum" that were imported by the thousands by the investors. That's how the Blue Gum Eucalyptus trees were introduced to the west coast of the U.S.
> *Story two)* The missionaries who built missions up and down the west coast of the U.S. planted the blue gum eucalyptus trees (because of the trees height, and speed of their growth) on the trail from one mission to the next, to direct their followers. Where ever you see a mission in Ca, eucalyptus trees are near by.
> .
> ...


Just found this......I'll cut "n" paste.
_*In August 1906, the Santa Fe Land Improvement Co., a subsidiary of the Santa Fe Railway, bought the 9,000-acre San Dieguito Ranch in north San Diego County. *

*“The question of lumber for ties is one that is being given a great deal of attention,” a company spokesman said. “Experiments have shown that the eucalyptus tree makes first-class ties. ... The work of planting these trees will be commenced without delay.” 
The company took delivery of 6 million eucalyptus seeds shipped from Australia. In a three-room adobe at the former homestead of Don Juan Maria Osuna, San Diego's first mayor, a team successfully propagated 3 million seedlings. The young trees were set out among the hillsides of the old rancho, now named Rancho Santa Fe. 
The eucalyptus railroad tie experiment ended in failure. The soft wood split from the rail spikes and tended to throw the tracks. Santa Fe recouped its investment by subdividing the ranch into hundreds of parcels for country estates. The region soon attracted Hollywood celebrities such as Douglas Fairbanks and Mary Pickford. Bing Crosby would live for a time at the old Osuna rancho, which he bought in 1932.*_
TMB-


----------



## beachball (Jul 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Good thing the French didn't name it. It might have been called Etouffee. One of our friends is a host for Couches around the World, {or some other travel club where folks sleep on your couch when passing through your neck of the woods} I ask a French lady what etouffee meant. She said it means covered or under a heavy lid.


Love me some shrimp etoufee or sub crawdaddys
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/shrimp-etouffee-recipe.html


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2016)

beachball said:


> Yep, The Great Barrier Reef is on my list of must see's. Australia is a particularly interesting place. Animal life is quite unique there, plant life too. We have Eucalyptus groves here all originating from your great island/continent. As a kid i spent a great deal of time in the highest branches of eucalyptus that were planted specifically to protect lemon orchards here from pacific winds.When i go to Australia i want to visit Tasmania and New Zealand too.


Tasmania is part of Australia new Zealand is not.
first convicts arrived in Tasmania I think?
Tasmania kinda got a rep for inbreds like the redneck stories you get in the states lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Just found this......I'll cut "n" paste.
> _*In August 1906, the Santa Fe Land Improvement Co., a subsidiary of the Santa Fe Railway, bought the 9,000-acre San Dieguito Ranch in north San Diego County. *
> 
> *“The question of lumber for ties is one that is being given a great deal of attention,” a company spokesman said. “Experiments have shown that the eucalyptus tree makes first-class ties. ... The work of planting these trees will be commenced without delay.”
> ...


the eucalyptus tree is where the koala lives and feeds off


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2016)

True Southerners


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Good thing the French didn't name it. It might have been called Etouffee. One of our friends is a host for Couches around the World, {or some other travel club where folks sleep on your couch when passing through your neck of the woods} I ask a French lady what etouffee meant. She said it means covered or under a heavy lid.


Etoufee is another way to say smothered. Lots of smothered food in S. Louisiana...


----------



## beachball (Jul 23, 2016)

So much info. LOL thanks everyone. Vapin fun on the beach.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2016)

oh and heres a beach pic @beachball


----------



## TWS (Jul 23, 2016)

You guys are killing me


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Tasmania is part of Australia new Zealand is not.
> first convicts arrived in Tasmania I think?
> Tasmania kinda got a rep for inbreds like the redneck stories you get in the states lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


I rafted the river that was filmed on, Chatooga


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Damn, I didn't realize that song was from 1988. Look how young Steve and David look.


----------



## TWS (Jul 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Damn, I didn't realize that song was from 1988. Look how young Steve and David look.


It scares me and this one really brings it into perspective.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2016)

big


TWS said:


> You guys are killing me


salmon here at this beach ..huge !


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> It scares me and this one really brings it into perspective.


This has been a bad year for the rockers I grow up listening to dying. That brings my age home to me. But so far NY&CH are still out there doing their thing. I like both Neil Young's, but I do lean a little to the electric side.


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 24, 2016)

Where them low temp plates at jj!?  I had some 3 x 3 plates machined yesterday, now time to put the press together


----------



## 757growin (Jul 24, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Where them low temp plates at jj!?  I had some 3 x 3 plates machined yesterday, now time to put the press together


Pics! Or video! Let's see them in action!


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> big
> 
> salmon here at this beach ..huge !


What do you call a salmon ?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


I've always been a big Grateful Dead fan. I really like the old Pig Pen shows. But these days I listen to a Dead & Company show just about everyday. The kid is doing a good job, and Bobby and the rest of the boys are timeless.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Where them low temp plates at jj!?  I had some 3 x 3 plates machined yesterday, now time to put the press together


I'm jealous. My plates aren't here yet...soon I hope. Please post pics.


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm jealous. My plates aren't here yet...soon I hope. Please post pics.


Wiring up the heaters now, hopefully tonight the press will be all welded together!


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 24, 2016)

Set up the squishing area last night  finally put all these stickers I got from the cup to good use. My stand will be a lot shorter than jjs so I'll be mounting it on this dresser.


----------



## fumble (Jul 24, 2016)

so with this rosin stuff...since you are heating it to pre...excuse me...squish it, does it decarb it at the same time? like it's activated and ready for edibles?


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 24, 2016)

fumble said:


> so with this rosin stuff...since you are heating it to pre...excuse me...squish it, does it decarb it at the same time? like it's activated and ready for edibles?


No Fumble! Not hot enough squishing temps, and not being squished for very long.


----------



## fumble (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok cool beans...i like the decarb process to be done by me
Thanks Mushroomhead


----------



## 757growin (Jul 24, 2016)

fumble said:


> Ok cool beans...i like the decarb process to be done by me
> Thanks Mushroomhead


What temp and how long do you go for to decarb? I made some majoon last weekend that should of been much stronger then they were with 300 MG each of hash oil


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 24, 2016)

I've ate everything my local dispensary has and nothing really knocked my dick in the dirt..maybe they aren't decarbing?


----------



## fumble (Jul 24, 2016)

757growin said:


> What temp and how long do you go for to decarb? I made some majoon last weekend that should of been much stronger then they were with 300 MG each of hash oil


Not sure what majoon is? 
Decarb depends on what it is for me...for my butter i do trim in oven at 220 for 90 mins
For the rosin i would do in diuble boiler into coconut oil at 2 something? 50 maybe...until bubbles stop


For sure man or otherwise not properly made


Dabbinblunted said:


> I've ate everything my local dispensary has and nothing really knocked my dick in the dirt..maybe they aren't decarbing?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 24, 2016)

fumble said:


> Not sure what majoon is?
> Decarb depends on what it is for me...for my butter i do trim in oven at 220 for 90 mins
> For the rosin i would do in diuble boiler into coconut oil at 2 something? 50 maybe...until bubbles stop
> 
> ...


Its a Moroccan hash treat. Basically chocolate, mixed nuts , honey, kief (I used bho) and sometimes dried fruits. I'll double boiler it longer. I just waited till the chocolate chips melted and started eating


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 24, 2016)

I was wondering if I foiler feed with maxsea how munch should I use per gallon I make


----------



## freemandrake (Jul 24, 2016)

JJ the man on a mission, farm looks great. I have some catching up to do....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2016)

The crew threw a little bbq today & surprised me with a cake. We didn't know how many candles because I quit counting years ago....I'm 60something....
Thanks again to everyone for one hella day..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2016)

and the plants.....the crew is kicking ass


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice man. What strain is that? Perfection!


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 24, 2016)

Too cool jj  looks like you had a good time and the plants are beautiful


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> What do you call a salmon ?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> Nice man. What strain is that? Perfection!


There is a bunch of different strains in the greenhouses...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew threw a little bbq today & surprised me with a cake. We didn't know how many candles because I quit counting years ago....I'm 60something....
> Thanks again to everyone for one hella day..
> View attachment 3740716


happy birthday brother!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

From me too


ruby fruit said:


> happy birthday brother!!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JJ


----------



## freemandrake (Jul 24, 2016)

Happy bday JJ


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 24, 2016)

Things are looking awesome JJ. Happy birthday!


----------



## jonnyquest (Jul 24, 2016)

Happy birthday! those monsters look unstoppable


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday my friend !


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3740739


That is not a salmon . That's is a member of the jack family.
You guys are f#"';/ up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> That is not a salmon . That's is a member of the jack family.
> You guys are f#"';/ up.


you yanks think u are the best at everything..its a fucken aussie salmon not a yellow not a jack a fucken salmon..im telling ganga gurl on you


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2016)

Just like one would say cricket but cricket ends up and then.......qell you fi!^^#! Know.


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> you yanks think u are the best at everything..its a fucken aussie salmon not a yellow not a jack a fucken salmon..im telling ganga gurl on you


This explains alot . I feel better now.

It's a damn yellow tail.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just like one would say cricket but cricket ends up and then.......qell you fi!^^#! Know.


you don't play grid iron with an iron do you ?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> This explains alot . I feel better now.
> 
> It's a damn yellow tail.


That's what I thought it looked like......not that there's anything wrong with that...I like bbq'ed Yellow Tail


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2016)

Nothing wrong with tail.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2016)

salmon !!


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> salmon !!
> View attachment 3740780


Nooooo. I'm sorry Rube but no Fuking way .


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> salmon !!
> View attachment 3740780


Tdub...show him your salmon!


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2016)

I really don't catch much salmon as of latley but I have a picture of some yellow tail..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

Yellow tail!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2016)

looking for Buddha...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> looking for the Buddha...
> View attachment 3740818


Shit I see a whole bunch of Buddha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

What my wife calls it


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3740720


Very nice plants


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2016)

Happy Happy, I was there in spirit!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Nooooo. I'm sorry Rube but no Fuking way .


well I don't give two fucks...where im from its a salmon in the pic..maybe yellowtail for you guys but a yellow tail for us is a kingfish or tuna


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3740739


Is that a Toyota pulling a fishnet out of the water? lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

Yellow tail is a tuna which the tail on your fish looks like . I could give 2 fucks but I dont either


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

@TWS they are salmon here simple as that
https://www.facebook.com/australiansalmonfishingchampionshipelliston/


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> well I don't give two fucks...where im from its a salmon in the pic..maybe yellowtail for you guys but a yellow tail for us is a kingfish or tuna


Eyeeeeeee , I give up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yellow tail is a tuna which the tail on your fish looks like . I could give 2 fucks but I dont either


our yellowtail tuna are way bigger than what your looking at and we don't call them yellowtail to us they are called yellow fin tuna


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Eyeeeeeee , I give up.


weak as piss...you give up ? effin Mormon lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Is that a Toyota pulling a fishnet out of the water? lol


he lost his thongs crikey


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

Tuna
 

Yellowtail

 

Salmon

 


This is what pops up on Google world wide .


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> our yellowtail tuna are way bigger than what your looking at and we don't call them yellowtail to us they are called yellow fin tuna
> View attachment 3740916


This is politically correct.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

Its a fish. We all agree on that. Wheres the weed at TWS? Next


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> salmon !!
> View attachment 3740780


After not being drunk and blowing up the picture it is not a yellow tail.
I don't know what it is but it looks like a cross between a salmon and a carp . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its a fish. We all agree on that. Wheres the weed at TWS? Next


What weed ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

http://www.fishinggeartester.com.au/fish-species/australian-salmon/
I see you call your salmon king salmon maybe? anyway read half way down the link in the page I put above it actually explains how they came about to be called salmon in Australia...interesting


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> What weed ?


stop interrupting @Vnsmkr im trying to explain the origin of the name ..I sent you all male seeds ok lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Tuna
> View attachment 3740917
> 
> Yellowtail
> ...


that yellowtail is what we call yellowtail kingfish


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> http://www.fishinggeartester.com.au/fish-species/australian-salmon/
> I see you call your salmon king salmon maybe? anyway read half way down the link in the page I put above it actually explains how they came about to be called salmon in Australia...interesting


Cool I will read in the morning .
Think I'm gonna puke


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> stop interrupting @Vnsmkr im trying to explain the origin of the name ..I sent you all male seeds ok lol


Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

im drunk


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Cool I will read in the morning .
> Think I'm gonna puke


I love you I set the dog onto Mormons yesterday..it felt great


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> What weed ?


The weed you growing


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

we just added 3 more pages to jjs thread arguing about salmon..who needs uncle buck


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The weed you growing


hes just growin a pumpkin?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> http://www.fishinggeartester.com.au/fish-species/australian-salmon/
> I see you call your salmon king salmon maybe? anyway read half way down the link in the page I put above it actually explains how they came about to be called salmon in Australia...interesting


Sounds like some fuckn trash fish hahaha. Sure thats not a goo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like some fuckn trash fish hahaha. Sure thats not a goo


doesn't sound like a true salmon does it see how they named it?


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The weed you growing


Who's thread are we in ? Oh JJ's . Lol forgot who we were spamming. 
I'll get some new pics up . I just put some in show n tell last week ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> doesn't sound like a true salmon does it see how they named it?


Yeah I read that link. Its not in the salmon family.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Who's thread are we in ? Oh JJ's . Lol forgot who we were spamming.
> I'll get some new pics up . I just put some in show n tell last week ?


and they looked gd to mate


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I love you I set the dog onto Mormons yesterday..it felt great


That's not nice . Gotta save that for the juhuevas.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's not nice . Gotta save that for the juhuevas.


they had bikes...they got away lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's not nice . Gotta save that for the juhuevas.


My dad used to spot them walking the neighborhood and go "watch this". Open the door let them start giving their spill, and then he would slam the fuck out of the door right on them


----------



## eddy600 (Jul 25, 2016)

If it has teeth it's not a yellow tail unless it's one of those left handed ones from down under


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> and they looked gd to mate


Running out of room in the smaller green house. Can no longer walk in between the plants and the rows are closing in. Still vegging but in the stretch I would believe on most .


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

The boy went king fishing yesterday . Lol


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2016)

A Yellowtail my mate in Cape Town caught (just off Cape Point), on hook, no harness. He kind of enjoys a challenge.....the mafkees! I think he had a bit of a scrap with this one.
Would love to give it a try.


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

DST said:


> A Yellowtail my mate in Cape Town caught (just off Cape Point), on hook, no harness. He kind of enjoys a challenge.....the mafkees! I think he had a bit of a scrap with this one.
> Would love to give it a try.
> View attachment 3740923


Nice tuna . I like blood . Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

DST said:


> A Yellowtail my mate in Cape Town caught (just off Cape Point), on hook, no harness. He kind of enjoys a challenge.....the mafkees! I think he had a bit of a scrap with this one.
> Would love to give it a try.
> View attachment 3740923


killer tuna


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> The boy went king fishing yesterday . Lol
> View attachment 3740921


nice man...we have a 60cm minimum size limit where I am but hell even a 80cm fish puts up a huge fight.Theres a few guys I know who sportfish them from kayaks lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

DST said:


> A Yellowtail my mate in Cape Town caught (just off Cape Point), on hook, no harness. He kind of enjoys a challenge.....the mafkees! I think he had a bit of a scrap with this one.
> Would love to give it a try.
> View attachment 3740923


no harness that's a mean effort


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> no harness that's a mean effort


Aye. He's got some face on him reeling it in lol.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 25, 2016)

My rosin press plates out for delivery


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> My rosin press plates out for delivery
> View attachment 3740939


Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

I tried to make rosin.today with the hairstraightener ...failed gonna have to youtube agsin tomorrow and research some more


----------



## fandango (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Tuna
> View attachment 3740917
> 
> Yellowtail
> ...


Thanks...Doctor Fish.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2016)

Got to take care of a crew like this...... 2 nights of Dead & Company


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Got to take care of a crew like this...... 2 nights of Dead & Company
> 
> View attachment 3741070
> 
> ...



I thought last year was their last show ?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> I thought last year was their last show ?


It's the grateful dead.....they just never quit touring


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2016)

a walk thru the garden...


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> a walk thru the garden...
> View attachment 3741130


Holy fuck! Look at that wee little man.. awesome work you and the crew kill it.


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

I drank to much yesterday . Don't feel to swell today . Trying to get motivated to go out in the sun is tough today .
Kinda out of good weed but bossman hooked me up. I will be keeping that jar in my room.
Some killer weed .

I think I will quit drinking for a little bit. Don't like feeling like this . Lol

That does not make me a Moron. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> a walk thru the garden...
> View attachment 3741130


Need to play some catwalk music.
Nice strut


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Need to play some catwalk music.
> Nice strut


"I'm too sexy for my shirt"....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> I drank to much yesterday . Don't feel to swell today . Trying to get motivated to go out in the sun is tough today .
> Kinda out of good weed but bossman hooked me up. I will be keeping that jar in my room.
> Some killer weed .
> 
> ...


Doesnt make you a *MORMON, *but you could turn into a *MORON. * Best thing I ever did 7 years ago, just smoke more


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

I remember smashing down jim beam yest and arguing with some wanker about fish species


----------



## 757growin (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Doesnt make you a *MORMON, *but you could turn into a *MORON. * Best thing I ever did 7 years ago, just smoke more


7 years for me this Nov. Definitely the best move I made, but I do miss a good drunk. Just don't miss the next day at all..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember smashing down jim beam yest and arguing with some wanker about fish species


That was just a dream. The fish part, not the Beam.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 25, 2016)

757growin said:


> 7 years for me this Nov. Definitely the best move I made, but I do miss a good drunk. Just don't miss the next day at all..


I stopped drinking 20 odd years ago. I was having a little kidney problem, and gave up soda and booze at the same time. I've probably saved a few $K.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 25, 2016)

JJ, hope you had a good b-day.


----------



## fandango (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> I drank to much yesterday . Don't feel to swell today . Trying to get motivated to go out in the sun is tough today .
> Kinda out of good weed but bossman hooked me up. I will be keeping that jar in my room.
> Some killer weed .
> 
> ...


somthin about that boozing feels great going in for sure...but holy hell waking up some days...


----------



## fandango (Jul 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> JJ, hope you had a good b-day.


Well...who knew?
belated Happy Birthday JJ


----------



## MrRoboto (Jul 25, 2016)

Never would have guessed ruby drank Jim Beam down under. I used to buy a half gallon every Friday. Had to give it up... mostly. Too much Indian in me I guess. I do still take a nip when there's frost on the pumpkin. Yeee yeee!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> I thought last year was their last show ?


Dead & Company is a band consisting of former Grateful Dead members Bob Weir, Mickey Hart, and Bill Kreutzmann, along with John Mayer, Oteil Burbridge, and Jeff Chimenti.

Here they were a couple of three nights ago in Fenway Park.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> Never would have guessed ruby drank Jim Beam down under. I used to buy a half gallon every Friday. Had to give it up... mostly. Too much Indian in me I guess. I do still take a nip when there's frost on the pumpkin. Yeee yeee!


im a jack daniels man first and foremost but used to be big on the beam later..ill post a pic later to give you an idea lol
I like my drink but going a week without one is easy its more the amount I drink when I do and ppl are still amazed I wake up next day as if I never drank so I like it like that


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

fandango said:


> somthin about that boozing feels great going in for sure...but holy hell waking up some days...


my wife gets pissed off my body doesn't punish me enough after a heavy day of drinking not often I have a hangover ..I used to be a bad drunk so actually gave it up for a few years from having to many fights when younger...now I can drink all day and ill still want to hug the person who is nasty to me..unless its directed at my family


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember smashing down jim beam yest and arguing with some wanker about fish species


I forgot the white Russians JJ's crew gave me. Lol
No wonder.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 25, 2016)

757growin said:


> 7 years for me this Nov. Definitely the best move I made, but I do miss a good drunk. Just don't miss the next day at all..


I just made them all blend together.been 21 yrs for me


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

Bunch of flyguys.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> I forgot the white Russians JJ's crew gave . Lol
> No wonder.


white Russians will do it lol
the worse one for me is jagerbombs they really fuck me up ..only shotties that can give me black outs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> white Russians will do it lol
> the worse one for me is jagerbombs they really fuck me up ..only shotties that can give me black outs


You sound like a friend of mine down in s louisiana. we used to get fknk hammered on jager bombs and that was his vice. He'd go from straight walking & talking to tripping over his own feet, fucking funny; wasnt funny when he had too many of those cunts though


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You sound like a friend of mine down in s louisiana. we used to get fknk hammered on jager bombs and that was his vice. He'd go from straight walking & talking to tripping over his own feet, fucking funny; wasnt funny when he had too many of those cunts though


that's what they do to me bro..wether ive had a heap of beer prior or only a couple..the bombs drop me on my arse a few times ive gone as far as dropping the pants at the clun then 5 mins later dancing on a table to play fighting with someone on concrete...I try n stay clear of them nowadays lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that's what they do to me bro..wether ive had a heap of beer prior or only a couple..the bombs drop me on my arse a few times ive gone as far as dropping the pants at the clun then 5 mins later dancing on a table to play fighting with someone on concrete...I try n stay clear of them nowadays lol


Funny shit. Sounds exactly like Miles


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that's what they do to me bro..wether ive had a heap of beer prior or only a couple..the bombs drop me on my arse a few times ive gone as far as dropping the pants at the clun then 5 mins later dancing on a table to play fighting with someone on concrete...I try n stay clear of them nowadays lol


So at the '17 bbq we are NOT having jager bombs ruby hahaha. They are mind erasers for me


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> a walk thru the garden...
> View attachment 3741130


Waiting for that Willy Wonka somersault! LOL


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So at the '17 bbq we are NOT having jager bombs ruby hahaha. They are mind erasers for me


unless someone brings some no...I need it not near me its like a thc infused gummy bear I would want one..then another...and another lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> Waiting for that Willy Wonka somersault! LOL


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2016)

NORCAL MOTOR COMPANY The local auto dealership. You can get anything you want, as long as it's a 4x4 pick-up...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> NORCAL MOTOR COMPANY The local auto dealership. You can get anything you want, as long as it's a 4x4 pick-up...
> View attachment 3742306


black pick up right under the flag jj is what id take from a distance.Theres a lot of American things I like and the pick ups are one of them...I seem to go to the defense of some American lifestyle things to my friends who have nothing much good to say.theres good and bad everywhere right?


----------



## beachball (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah dude, i have caught shit for being from SoCal at times, or from straight up Cali. Mid west America, middle southern states all had something to say to me about Californians. Well brother i am here to say i am a proud Calfornio. Our state can grow some fine shit that is clamored for world over, Yep.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> black pick up right under the flag jj is what id take from a distance.Theres a lot of American things I like and the pick ups are one of them...I seem to go to the defense of some American lifestyle things to my friends who have nothing much good to say.theres good and bad everywhere right?


Toyota 2nd from the left. Every place has good and bad yip


----------



## beachball (Jul 26, 2016)

True that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2016)

good morning from Australia im mixing more dirt ammendmants in today so found this song to get me motivated


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2016)

If I didn't have a new car on order, I would probably get one of these...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> black pick up right under the flag jj is what id take from a distance.Theres a lot of American things I like and the pick ups are one of them...I seem to go to the defense of some American lifestyle things to my friends who have nothing much good to say.theres good and bad everywhere right?


Same here, Holden still building "El Camino's"?. I'd love to get one.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Same here, Holden still building "El Camino's"?. I'd love to get one.


holden in Australia has pretty much got fucked up I think ...lot of problems at the main factory line and sackings for workers unfortuanately


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

Is it a car or a truck ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If I didn't have a new car on order, I would probably get one of these...


That should pull me out pretty darn good .


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

Calling the fish report


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Calling the fish report


i'm coming up tomorrow


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2016)

It was just less than a fish per rod today..18 for 21 anglers on the New Rayann


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> i'm coming up tomorrow


Fishing not so great . 14 for 13 says they missed alot should had over 20 still not so great . Full boat tomorrow on the NER .
See you tomorrow .
I missed a swimming hole trip today . Had to work. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fishing not so great . 14 for 13 says they missed alot should had over 20 still not so great . Full boat tomorrow on the NER .
> See you tomorrow .
> I missed a swimming hole trip today . Had to work. Lol


maybe we can hit the swimming hole again tomorrow...it's gonna be HOT


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

I should of brought my atomizer up . My pump sprayer won't handle the job anymore. I need to talk to PC about the next time he's suited up .
There's one in pieces in the tent and the Bman has a spray pump on a hose but I don't want to be in that close . It's to tight .


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> maybe we can hit the swimming hole again tomorrow...it's gonna be HOT


 That would be fun.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> I should of brought my atomizer up . My pump sprayer won't handle the job anymore. I need to talk to PC about the next time he's suited up .
> There's one in pieces in the tent and the Bman has a spray pump on a hose but I don't want to be in that close . It's to tight .


I have a Hudson fogger you can borrow...i'll bring it up


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have a Hudson fogger you can borrow...i'll bring it up


Muchograss


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fishing not so great . 14 for 13 says they missed alot should had over 20 still not so great . Full boat tomorrow on the NER .
> See you tomorrow .
> I missed a swimming hole trip today . Had to work. Lol


Me & Nuggs are going to be on the New Rayann Monday & Tuesday. Nuggs got a "hot tip" from the captain (good salesman) that we're going to fish on. Camping out in the parking lot in the camper Sunday/Monday.....spots available on the boat those days, but NOT a 420 friendly boat. Nuggs likes that boat, and they treat him well, so the New Rayann it is!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Me & Nuggs are going to be on the New Rayann Monday & Tuesday. Nuggs got a "hot tip" from the captain (good salesman) that we're going to fish on. Camping out in the parking lot in the camper Sunday/Monday.....spots available on the boat those days, but NOT a 420 friendly boat. Nuggs likes that boat, and they treat him well, so the New Rayann it is!
> TMB-


Yeah I knew that about the Rayann, that's one of the reasons I started fishing Berkeley boats...knock um dead brothers..
P.S. tell nuggs that business got so bad for that skipper he didn't like on the EldoIII that he had to sell the boat. The ELDOIII is now doing whale watching trips out of fishermans warf lol..


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Me & Nuggs are going to be on the New Rayann Monday & Tuesday. Nuggs got a "hot tip" from the captain (good salesman) that we're going to fish on. Camping out in the parking lot in the camper Sunday/Monday.....spots available on the boat those days, but NOT a 420 friendly boat. Nuggs likes that boat, and they treat him well, so the New Rayann it is!
> TMB-


Good luck to you guys . The boats have been hard to get on without resos . I fished out of that marina on the salty lady a few weeks ago. Nice marina and boats down there . Town is cool .
Hope you guys spank em .


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Good luck to you guys . The boats have been hard to get on without resos . I fished out of that marina on the salty lady a few weeks ago. Nice marina and boats down there . Town is cool .
> Hope you guys spank em .


lets try for thurs...


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> lets try for thurs...


Why of course .


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Why of course .


i'm gonna bring some chicken this time..


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is it a car or a truck ?


car to me mr sweetie


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Good luck to you guys . The boats have been hard to get on without resos . I fished out of that marina on the salty lady a few weeks ago. Nice marina and boats down there . Town is cool .
> Hope you guys spank em .


salmon or yellows pepper or salt crabs or crawfish sweetie or Mormon


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> salmon or yellows pepper or salt crabs or crawfish sweetie or Mormon


Lmol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lmol.


sour kush I read is a pretty even hybrid? I need a nice hybrid cos that's what the wonder woman is ...


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> sour kush I read is a pretty even hybrid? I need a nice hybrid cos that's what the wonder woman is ...


Suppose you could say that . Man I have some strain phenos that are the most indica dominate phenos I have grown . Huge leaves and very stout and compact even at 6 ft . The top stems are the size of sharpie .
The leaves cover a dinner plate .
Tmb, Grand Master and a couple of Carmel candy kush .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Suppose you could say that . Man I have some strain phenos that are the most indica dominate phenos I have grown . Huge leaves and very stout and compact even at 6 ft . The top stems are the size of sharpie .
> The leaves cover a dinner plate .
> Tmb, Grand Master and a couple of Carmel candy kush .


awesome its the indica dom strains that I like most...although I am partial to nice a nice bowl of gth now and then.
i believe you when you say that about the dinner plate for sure ...u tmb gboss jj woot and yourself etc are my jedi masters for learning from but you gotta keep up with times we are seeing some great efforts this year by ppl like mushy and middler and some swamp crews so don't slacken off sweetie they are a coming behind you...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> awesome its the indica dom strains that I like most...although I am partial to nice a nice bowl of gth now and then.
> i believe you when you say that about the dinner plate for sure ...u tmb gboss jj woot and yourself etc are my jedi masters for learning from but you gotta keep up with times we are seeing some great efforts this year by ppl like mushy and middler and some swamp crews so don't slacken off sweetie they are a coming behind you...


@ruby fruit you ought to pick up a pack of Tom Hill Deep Chunk IBL from Greenman Organics. Awesome Afghani
http://greenmanorganics.wix.com/greenmanorganicsandmore#!strain-list/c1ctw


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit you ought to pick up a pack of Tom Hill Deep Chunk IBL from Greenman Organics. Awesome Afghani
> http://greenmanorganics.wix.com/greenmanorganicsandmore#!strain-list/c1ctw


You know it's not a desirable trait imho . They grow slower and not enough node spacing. I just want to cut all the leaves off and spread her apart but the branches are to thick and just break.
Very nice example in the garden of a pure indica , a hybrid and a sativa .

Our super silver haze and Critical are very sativa dominate but have been a joy to grow . Reacts to topping well and grows to a bush fast but not to tall . They are still in full vegg while other strains are either in the stretch or bud setting.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

Yep it was a big solid cola basically here as I just let ut grow. Though it wasnt slow that I remember. I enjoyed the smoke


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep it was a big solid cola basically here as I just let ut grow. Though it wasnt slow that I remember. I enjoyed the smoke


i can see why you like it also the ssh I have seen a few times done by a friend who does it every year he loves that strain


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is it a car or a truck ?


It the El Camino's cousin.
https://www.holden.com.au/cars/ute/range/ss-black


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> It the El Camino's cousin.
> https://www.holden.com.au/cars/ute/range/ss-black
> View attachment 3742673


yep theres a couple ive seen in town both black


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> It the El Camino's cousin


Remember these ugly fuckers?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

A Ford man's version of the El Camino. One of my good friends in HS had one of these.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> A Ford man's version of the El Camino. One of my good friends in HS had one of these in HS.
> View attachment 3742739


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

Like a ranchero. I rather a real truck hahaha


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

AMC/Jeep even had a prototype version in 1971, the Jeep Cowboy Gremlin. Oh what could have been!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

Haha fukin gremlin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

Man some fugly fucking cars been made


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2016)

OMFG!
I just seen these on google. Never knew they existed. Ladies and gentlemen, the ford pinto truck, the Pinchero:


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

LMFAO


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

You just won lmao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

I had some late carrot cake today. This kicked off the laffing. Now cant stop


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

Thx gents


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

I am sure there were a few of these ugly fckrs about


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

My contender the redneck cousin car


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

The car that doubles as a truck concept has been around for a minute. 1955 Buick Super Cabarello was a badass ride.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The car that doubles as a truck concept has been around for a minute. 1955 Buick Super Cabarello was a badass ride.
> View attachment 3742753 View attachment 3742754


That looks cool. The el kamino did not


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> OMFG!
> I just seen these on google. Never knew they existed. Ladies and gentlemen, the ford pinto truck, the Pinchero:
> View attachment 3742745
> View attachment 3742746


When are we fishing ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> When are we fishing ?


It's still slow. One more week lol
I've been getting some landlocked kings here and there in my pontoon boat on the lake. I really need downriggers though.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> When are we fishing ?


----------



## beachball (Jul 27, 2016)

Love that old tune, here is another i kinda like. A little down home bluegrass song entitled "The Crawdad Song" going out to JJ and TWS.
Watch "The String Fingers Band - Crawdad - You get a line I'll get a pole" on YouTube


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> Love that old tune, here is another i kinda like. A little down home bluegrass song entitled "The Crawdad Song" going out to JJ and TWS.
> Watch "The String Fingers Band - Crawdad - You get a line I'll get a pole" on YouTube


That reminds me . 
When my son and I were sight seeing up at gold Lake we seen a bunch of fat daddies at the boat ramp .


----------



## beachball (Jul 27, 2016)

Crawdaddy Gumbo!


----------



## beachball (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> That reminds me .
> When my son and I were sight seeing up at gold Lake we seen a bunch of fat daddies at the boat ramp .


That is a fine looking trout lake, one that i will have to fish for sure.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> Love that old tune, here is another i kinda like. A little down home bluegrass song entitled "The Crawdad Song" going out to JJ and TWS.
> Watch "The String Fingers Band - Crawdad - You get a line I'll get a pole" on YouTube


I somehow got on this song about runaway farm machinery.


----------



## beachball (Jul 27, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I somehow got on this song about runaway farm machinery.


Thanks for that one, it made my day LMAOROF


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

@doublejj @TWS you guys tried using bacon for bait?bet it works well


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2016)

Tesla truck!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2016)

living in a Gangsters Paradise....
The local swimming hole. You have to 4x4 for miles to get there...The Blue Hole


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

hell that looks sweat spot jj...don't tell me pc cut his hair off? dogs be loving that water


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2016)

Out in the middle of nowhere and it has a bike ramp!


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2016)

beachball said:


> That is a fine looking trout lake, one that i will have to fish for sure.


It has macinknaws in it


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Jul 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


Full on industrial equipment right there, very nice.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2016)

The squish plates are here!!...


puck mold...


----------



## beachball (Jul 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The squish plates are here!!...
> View attachment 3743923
> 
> puck mold...
> View attachment 3743927


Looks like rosin fun right there


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The squish plates are here!!...
> View attachment 3743923
> 
> puck mold...
> View attachment 3743927


Your walking around smiling big time now arent you jj


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Your walking around smiling big time now arent you jj


Y yes I am!!...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2016)

Got the plates installed & mounted the control box to the press frame. Plugged in & checking the temp control with a meat thermometer. We B squishing soon...


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 28, 2016)

Minor set back hopefully I'll be squishing by this weekend. I'm interested in how the bud mold hooks up to the press.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The squish plates are here!!...
> View attachment 3743923
> 
> puck mold...
> View attachment 3743927


Looks like the same kind of mold to package up kilos of coke!


----------



## penguinking (Jul 28, 2016)

that rosin press is gangster as fuck! Think I need me one of thems...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Got the plates installed & mounted the control box to the press frame. Plugged in & checking the temp control with a meat thermometer. We B squishing soon...
> View attachment 3744021


Everyone be like a ho and asking jj for a sample you watch


----------



## beachball (Jul 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Everyone be like a ho and asking jj for a sample you watch


Me!Me! I want some LOL


----------



## 757growin (Jul 28, 2016)

penguinking said:


> that rosin press is gangster as fuck! Think I need me one of thems...


It's actually doublejj. He just makes everything look gangsta!! But that press does look sick for reals!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> Looks like the same kind of mold to package up kilos of coke!


And to press hash


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2016)

I bought a little vise & mounted it sideways to use for pressing small bags of kief before squishing. Starting small & working up to the big stuff...





Stay tuned first squish coming up...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2016)

First squish.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> First squish.....
> View attachment 3744235
> 
> View attachment 3744237
> ...


Fuck yeah!!! Nice one JJ


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2016)

squished 14g of kief today just messing around & trying different things & got 4.8g of sweet tasting rosin....I know I can do better once I get the tech dialed in. But I have to say I'm more than pleased with the results. This rosin tastes so clean & packs one hell of a punch. I should have never gotten high on my own supply.....I may never vape buds again....I'm so stoned


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> squished 14g of kief today just messing around & trying different things & got 4.8g of sweet tasting rosin....I know I can do better once I get the tech dialed in. But I have to say I'm more than pleased with the results. This rosin tastes so clean & packs one hell of a punch. I should have never gotten high on my own supply.....I may never vape buds again....I'm so stoned
> View attachment 3744272


Awesome. This will be a project for me 4 fkn sure


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2016)

Most excellent dudes !


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome. This will be a project for me 4 fkn sure


Melt that shit down in some butter.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> First squish.....
> View attachment 3744235
> 
> View attachment 3744237
> ...


Sweetness!  You look like your on the right track! 33% plus return is not to shabby for a 1st run especially depending on the quality of the kief your working with.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Melt that sit down in some butter.


Dab that baby!


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2016)

36 fishermans 72 fishes ....
Limits.
Boats sold out .
We work in hot sun grasshopper.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Melt that shit down in some butter.


I got some carrot cake similar to mdma. I am good right now


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I got some carrot cake similar to mdma. I am good right now


Lmol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Serious. Body be vibrating. Fkn awesome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

1.5 squares 3 hours ago just kicked in. Man I love weed and I love my edibles


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> 36 fishermans 72 fishes ....
> Limits.
> Boats sold out .
> We work in hot sun grasshopper.


Hope the fishing stays hot, I have an ice chest to fill! (New Rayann was 19 for 12 kids today)
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2016)

we will get onboard one day next week TWS...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2016)

Rosin shatter?....
after sitting out at room temp for a couple of hrs., this rosin ball has gotten as hard as a rock. I tried to break off a little dap for the vaporizer & it just shattered like glass...? smells & tastes awesome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Rosin shatter?....
> after sitting out at room temp for a couple of hrs., this rosin ball has gotten as hard as a rock. I tried to break off a little dap for the vaporizer & it just shattered like glass...? smells & tastes awesome
> View attachment 3744321


Nice little golf ball huh. Possible to flatten that out so easier to grab pieces for dabbing? No experience in this so sorry I cannot help here, @Dr.D81 . Maybe @doubletake would know as well? Whats it smell like as it looks excellent, very deep color?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice little golf ball huh. Possible to flatten that out so easier to grab pieces for dabbing? No experience in this so sorry I cannot help here, @Dr.D81 . Maybe @doubletake would know as well? Whats it smell like as it looks excellent, very deep color?


if you enlarge the picture you can see that it's really a golden color by looking at the little shards. The ball looks dark but it's really a golden yellow....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if you enlarge the picture you can see that it's really a golden color by looking at the little shards. The ball looks dark but it's really a golden yellow....


Yep I blew it up. Looks nice


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2016)

I think you need to flatten it out and let it set . It gets a clearer look as the air bubbles come out .
I think .


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice little golf ball huh. Possible to flatten that out so easier to grab pieces for dabbing? No experience in this so sorry I cannot help here, @Dr.D81 . Maybe @doubletake would know as well? Whats it smell like as it looks excellent, very deep color?


@Jozikins


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey, we can charter Eddie's 6pack boat the new wave ?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hey, we can charter Eddie's 6pack boat the new wave ?


how much?...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2016)

LOL....we ran out of Ritz crackers & my wife is now eating cream cheese off the butter knife & says she hasn't been this stoned in 25 years....lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> LOL....we ran out of Ritz crackers & my wife is now eating cream cheese off the butter knife & says she hasn't been this stoned in 25 years....lol


Haha I just made 10 pancakes loaded with real new zealand butter


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2016)

Cream cheese off the knife is good. Or spoon .


Is that butter made out of Kiwis ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Kiwi milk


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2016)

Whos stoned 

Huh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Whos stoned
> 
> Huh
> 
> View attachment 3744471


Stoned not tweaking LMAO


----------



## 757growin (Jul 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Rosin shatter?....
> after sitting out at room temp for a couple of hrs., this rosin ball has gotten as hard as a rock. I tried to break off a little dap for the vaporizer & it just shattered like glass...? smells & tastes awesome
> View attachment 3744321


That's the way rosin is supposed to be. Like shatter! At least all that ive made is shatter after it cools down. If it's in the 90s today it will become pliable again.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 29, 2016)

Lol, I don't have my headlamp on crawling around the house in the dark, peeking out the blinds after being up for a week. But I dreamed I did once many moons ago.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Lol, I don't have my headlamp on crawling around the house in the dark, peeking out the blinds after being up for a week. But I dreamed I did once many moons ago.


I never was a peaker. And I stayed up some double digit days back in the day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Whos stoned
> 
> Huh
> 
> View attachment 3744471


My carrot cake lasted a solid 6 hrs today. Good stuff


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 29, 2016)

I stayed up 10 days on some p2p trucker crank a couple decades ago and it took a long time to fix the results of that mess.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I stayed up 10 days on some p2p trucker crank a couple decades ago and it took a long time to fix the results of that mess.


14 but it was really clean pharm grade shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah decades ago too. I was a mess as well


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2016)

I squished another 14g of kief today & collected 6.2g of glassy rosin....45% return


----------



## fandango (Jul 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I squished another 14g of kief today & collected 6.2g of glassy rosin....45% return
> View attachment 3744897


I would estimate after this season you could make a bowling ball of Rosin!


----------



## eddy600 (Jul 29, 2016)

Beets the heck out of the Butane & hot plate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

fandango said:


> I would estimate after this season you could make a bowling ball of Rosin!


Be like one of those orbs of oil. Seen that?


----------



## fandango (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Be like one of those orbs of oil. Seen that?


The Dragon Ball 3000g


----------



## beachball (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Be like one of those orbs of oil. Seen that?


BEAUTIUS them orbs be.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

fandango said:


> The Dragon Ball 3000g


Awesome huh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

https://www.leafly.com/news/lifestyle/in-photos-these-dragon-balls-contain-3000-grams-of-pure-cannabis


----------



## beachball (Jul 29, 2016)

FKN-A NICE to be sure.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Everyone be like a ho and asking jj for a sample you watch


Fkn funny shit @ruby fruit . How goes brah


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 29, 2016)

After the last two weeks of political high-jinks, I thought of this song. There is still a chance for the two sides to "come" together.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> looking for Buddha...
> View attachment 3740818


Immaculate garden-your effort shows!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> Immaculate garden-your effort shows!


it's all the crew's hard work.....I only start the plants & they take over from there. I just come up & visit once in a while.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it's all the crew's work.....I start the plants & they take over from there. I just come up & visit once in a while.


Everyone has a place


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it's all the crew's hard work.....I start the plants & they take over from there. I just come up & visit once in a while.


At least you let them know when you are coming, so they can have the ping pong table hid. What would a bunch of professional dope growers do in their spare time? When not fishing, I mean.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2016)

I need to buy a dab rig...rosin is gumming up my volcano...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I need to buy a dab rig...rosin is gumming up my volcano...


Yeah hash thru any vaporizer tends to gum up fast unless its specifically made for oil/concentrate. At least same experience here. Get @Dr.D81 to make you 1


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it's all the crew's hard work.....I only start the plants & they take over from there. I just come up & visit once in a while.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2016)

today at Lone Oak....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> today at Lone Oak....
> View attachment 3745842
> 
> View attachment 3745843


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> today at Lone Oak....
> View attachment 3745842
> 
> View attachment 3745843


Awesome Lone Oak Team!!!! Trees yeah we got your fookin trees


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I squished another 14g of kief today & collected 6.2g of glassy rosin....45% return
> View attachment 3744897


im sure one of them would get thru customs lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> today at Lone Oak....
> View attachment 3745842
> 
> View attachment 3745843


Daaaayum


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My carrot cake lasted a solid 6 hrs today. Good stuff


Today I didnt even smoke, only carrot cake, & wow thats all I needed. It was somehow perfect amt today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

Ha about hour ago I thought, time for a bowl, and I shook my head no to myself. Doesnt happen often. Roll with it


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im sure one of them would get thru customs lol


Lmao


----------



## beachball (Jul 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> today at Lone Oak....
> View attachment 3745842
> 
> View attachment 3745843


Indicus sequoias, a new strain! Great work guys.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Aug 1, 2016)

Very nice scene right there, I noticed smaller netting, does that help keep wildlife (deer) out?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2016)

beachball said:


> Very nice scene right there, I noticed smaller netting, does that help keep wildlife (deer) out?


yes...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2016)

the Annex....


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the Annex....
> View attachment 3747181
> 
> View attachment 3747182


Ole brotha TP be working it . I hear him pouring in a lot of luv .
Looking good.


----------



## beachball (Aug 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the Annex....
> View attachment 3747181
> 
> View attachment 3747182


Ain't nothin better than pure sun light, mmm i can just imagine how great my vape is gonna taste.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Looking ON POINT. Nice job


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ole brotha TP be working it . I hear him pouring in a lot of luv .
> Looking good.


This is what he started with a month ago...


----------



## beachball (Aug 1, 2016)

Northern California. Its all that and the right person for the job. Boom! World class right there. Years of knowledge.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2016)

This goes out to lil' bro TP....


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Aug 1, 2016)

Looking good like always JJ!!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 2, 2016)

Setting the bar as always. Amazing job


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> @Jozikins


That's pretty impressive! If you can bring it up to temperatire just to the point of it breaking surface tension it should flatten out and return to its shatter consistency once cooled. Start at 85 and work up from there. I haven't played much with rosin yet. But if you have slabs of blonde or amber shatter from rosin press you are going to be a very popular guy.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 3, 2016)

Trees....not Pines and hardly alone...but trees.

:0)


----------



## Mohican (Aug 3, 2016)

That is one big ass green thumb!

I couldn't wait for JJ to build me a press so I made some coconut yum instead:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That is one big ass green thumb!
> 
> I couldn't wait for JJ to build me a press so I made some coconut yum instead:
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, I like your choice!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That is one big ass green thumb!
> 
> I couldn't wait for JJ to build me a press so I made some coconut yum instead:
> 
> ...


sorry to be a pain mo but could you give me a pointer as to how to make that or a link..im interested cos we are big on coconut in my household oils and sugars etc


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That is one big ass green thumb!
> 
> I couldn't wait for JJ to build me a press so I made some coconut yum instead:
> 
> ...


That looks awesome Mo...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2016)

Time for a fish story......after seeing the good fishing report from nuggs/treeman, I got an opportunity to slip away for a day to try my luck. Caught my only fish at the end of the day after the 5min warning, & had to literally snatch it from the jaws of death. Just as I had this salmon to the rail & it was about to be netted, a sea lion came out of nowhere & latched on to it & the chase was on....the skipper had everyone quickly reel up lines as I watched line scream off of my reel at a blistering pace. But quickly the capt had the big boat right on the seals ass & it finally let go & we were able to net it. Astonishingly the fish was still in pristine condition. You can barely see some teeth marks on the salmons tail. Not quite the jackpot fish of the day, but I'll take it...
time to start the smoker


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

Good story and experience you won't soon forget I think.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 3, 2016)

Going to pick up this guy's baby boy in the morning! That's an awesome fish story jj! Nice fish too.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2016)

I can only tell the sea lion story because I have a witness....
a witness who caught a limit of salmon today.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That is one big ass green thumb!
> 
> I couldn't wait for JJ to build me a press so I made some coconut yum instead:
> 
> ...


I am coming over for tea and muffins


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3748967
> Going to pick up this guy's baby boy in the morning! That's an awesome fish story jj! Nice fish too.


Beutiful


----------



## MrRoboto (Aug 4, 2016)

It'd be a nice change to be in hoodie weather conditions. Great story! Y'alls fishing reports are always entertaining. I caught 3 small mouth and a couple sun perch yesterday afternoon on the river. May try catfish this weekend. I'll try to remember pictures.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2016)

salmon in the brine....


----------



## 757growin (Aug 4, 2016)

Hopefully get the big guy out of customs soon!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 4, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> It'd be a nice change to be in hoodie weather conditions. Great story!


The hoodies is what caught my eye too. It was 93F when I got in the car to come to work. Heat Index of 105F. I do a lot of thermometer watching at the camp. This morning around 0445, it got down to 76F. Felt cool to me.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hopefully get the big guy out of customs soon!
> View attachment 3749472


What country is he from?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 4, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> What country is he from?


Spain. But he flew from spain to Amsterdam then onto LA. Have him napping on my lap now. Going home!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Spain. But he flew from spain to Amsterdam then onto LA. Have him napping on my lap now. Going home!


Cool man. Glad to hear you got him out of customs


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> salmon in the brine....
> View attachment 3749456


cali loves salmon...in fact I got her a bunch of salmon crackle for her yest but she loves a raw fillet best


----------



## 757growin (Aug 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> cali loves salmon...in fact I got her a bunch of salmon crackle for her yest but she loves a raw fillet best


I feed the pups, smoked salmon skins. They love them for a snack.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

How much he weigh now 757? Handsome boy


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> I feed the pups, smoked salmon skins. They love them for a snack.


yep I gotchya..and when we buy the crackle its just the skins that is in the crackling and its made specifically for the dogs


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yep I gotchya..and when we buy the crackle its just the skins that is in the crackling and its made specifically for the dogs


just adding to that the wife always feeds cali smoked salmon skins as well after eating the fish but also she scrapes that jelly/fat coat off as well and feeds her with that to


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

Salmon is a good for dogs is at is for us. The oil is very beneficial


----------



## 757growin (Aug 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How much he weigh now 757? Handsome boy


Ill let you know when we get home. Thanks man, family is stoked here!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Ill let you know when we get home. Thanks man, family is stoked here!


Hell yeah I bet, new family member. Sure he is happy to be in someones arms as well!


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Aug 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Ill let you know when we get home. Thanks man, family is stoked here!


Love the dog man! What breed is it? Looks a lot like our caucasion shepherds. Congrats on the new addition to the family!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 4, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Love the dog man! What breed is it? Looks a lot like our caucasion shepherds. Congrats on the new addition to the family!


We looked at Caucasians, Boz's but we settled on a Spanish mastiff. Thanks man, we are excited to welcome him


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey bro, come to the next bbq with the pup and Rex will show him around


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey bro, come to the next bbq with the pup and Rex will show him around
> View attachment 3749674
> View attachment 3749675


Rex looks like a cool mofo too


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Time for a fish story......after seeing the good fishing report from nuggs/treeman, I got an opportunity to slip away for a day to try my luck. Caught my only fish at the end of the day after the 5min warning, & had to literally snatch it from the jaws of death. Just as I had this salmon to the rail & it was about to be netted, a sea lion came out of nowhere & latched on to it & the chase was on....the skipper had everyone quickly reel up lines as I watched line scream off of my reel at a blistering pace. But quickly the capt had the big boat right on the seals ass & it finally let go & we were able to net it. Astonishingly the fish was still in pristine condition. You can barely see some teeth marks on the salmons tail. Not quite the jackpot fish of the day, but I'll take it...
> time to start the smoker
> View attachment 3748894


Can't wait for them to come up here bro.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hopefully get the big guy out of customs soon!
> View attachment 3749472[
> 
> It's hugh! Congrats too.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 4, 2016)

Paws are bigger then my cane corso/English mastiff mix and nearly larger then mine!
 
Disclaimer: I do have small hands!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2016)

Spanish mastiffs are awesome as are bourdeux and bull mastiffs of which we have a cross.
Theres some awesome dogs here i feel like i know by name


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Spanish mastiffs are awesome as are bourdeux and bull mastiffs of which we have a cross.
> Theres some awesome dogs here i feel like i know by name
> View attachment 3749852


Awww fubby wubby qtpie!


----------



## bulimic (Aug 5, 2016)

those are monster plants! do you run all your trim through a bubble machine?


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Can't wait for them to come up here bro.


Yea,me too


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> The hoodies is what caught my eye too. It was 93F when I got in the car to come to work. Heat Index of 105F. I do a lot of thermometer watching at the camp. This morning around 0445, it got down to 76F. Felt cool to me.


And a Beannie and a long sleeve shirt and another sweatshirt.
And still cold fishing on the bow.
I came out of 90 degree weather , you get back to the flop house it feels like an oven .
Lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Paws are bigger then my cane corso/English mastiff mix and nearly larger then mine!
> View attachment 3749730
> Disclaimer: I do have small hands!


And small feet ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Spanish mastiffs are awesome as are bourdeux and bull mastiffs of which we have a cross.
> Theres some awesome dogs here i feel like i know by name
> View attachment 3749852


Mmmm kiss it !


----------



## 757growin (Aug 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> And small feet ?


Average..


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> And small feet ?


Small hands mean a penis tws size thats why im sending black betty via air mail


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Average..


Size 13


----------



## 757growin (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Size 13


I think you guys measure your feet over there different. At least the tongue in my sneaker has like four sizes on it. So what you packing in american!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think you guys measure your feet over there different. At least the tongue in my sneaker has like four sizes on it. So what you packing in american!


14


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 5, 2016)

Size 8....


----------



## MrRoboto (Aug 5, 2016)

I haven't seen this mentioned so I've just got to ask about security. I mean some of you guys are doing it up BIG. Of course there are the feds, but what about... I dunno... Mexican bandits, crips, bloods, skinheads, meth monsters etc.


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 5, 2016)

My shovel to the back of the heads pretty alarming . . .


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 5, 2016)

Its got a red dot sight and compensator on it too


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2016)

@ruby fruit -


Melted organic coconut oil
Equal amount of flowers
Mix and then heat in the oven for three hours at 93 C - (no higher - this is important - I use a laser thermometer to get it dialed in perfectly)
Strain through a fine sieve to remove the large pieces.
Strain through coffee filters (we got a reusable Mr Coffee metal screen filter that worked faster than paper - however paper gives a cleaner product).
Jar and refrigerate (we used recycled jelly jars I save).
As a topical, it will heal almost any skin issue including cancer. Works great for topical pain relief including arthritis.

Best of all it is edible so you can cook with it or add it to coffee, tea, or cocoa!


Cheers,
Mo


PS - My giant RD GTH tree is male!


----------



## MrRoboto (Aug 5, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> My shovel to the back of the heads pretty alarming . . .


That's kinda my point. Guns n drugs are probably a terrible idea for many reasons. But then how do you not become an easy mark for outlaws.


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 5, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> That's kinda my point. Guns n drugs are probably a terrible idea for many reasons. But then how do you not become an easy mark for outlaws.


Get a paintball gun with pepper spray balls or bear mace to knock out their sight then proceed to get in close with the shovel duh... thats just protocol...


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 5, 2016)

Dont forget the pink fuzzy hand cuffs to lock em down. . . ^-^


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> That's kinda my point. Guns n drugs are probably a terrible idea for many reasons. But then how do you not become an easy mark for outlaws.


I ponder this question often. Specially when an opiate prescriber can have all the guns they want .


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> I ponder this question often. Specially when an opiate prescriber can have all the guns they want .


Agreed. . .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> That's kinda my point. Guns n drugs are probably a terrible idea for many reasons. But then how do you not become an easy mark for outlaws.


Have you guys noticed the size of the dogs these growers are buying?
Diesel is always the first to greet you at Lone Oak Farm....


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2016)

Guinea fowl, geese, and peacocks are also great alarms that don't eat much, try sneaking up on greenhouse that has geese or guineas around it...fuckers wake the dead!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)

Big D....


----------



## beachball (Aug 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That is one big ass green thumb!
> 
> I couldn't wait for JJ to build me a press so I made some coconut yum





doublejj said:


> salmon in





doublejj said:


> Sweet Sage...
> 
> View attachment 3750169


Go here for paintball landmine fun.
http://www.instructables.com/id/how-to-make-a-paintball-mine/


----------



## beachball (Aug 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Spain. But he flew from spain to Amsterdam then onto LA. Have him napping on my lap now. Going home!


Does he understand English commands?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

beachball said:


> Does he understand English commands?


Kids pick it up quickly


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 5, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> That's kinda my point. Guns n drugs are probably a terrible idea for many reasons. But then how do you not become an easy mark for outlaws.


. Well we all have our tricks and tips for security ....but even that's changed over the years now days you'll get sued if you do any of the fun stuff to thieves ...ankle whips,fish finder,can't really do that stuff like you use to ......I just go out balls swingin asshole naked with a light yelling making a scene with my dog rite behind me .....cause nobody wants to deal with a naked guy .....works great if your about to get jumped ........oh and don't practice this on the mail man it's heavily frowned upon .....


----------



## beachball (Aug 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Big D....
> View attachment 3750168





papapayne said:


> Guinea fowl, geese, and peacocks are also great alarms that don't eat much, try sneaking up on greenhouse that has geese or guineas around it...fuckers wake the dead!


Those are excellent ways to sound the alarm. Guns at a grow could be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

Man I grew up around guns, one in every room of the house, (some many more than that) and though I dont have a 1 now due to the country I live in, it is fucking bullshit a motherfucker with 1000 scripts of poison in their house can keep whatever the fuck they want and we cannot.....Shit is backwards


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2016)

Ya, escpailly when used together. Dogs hear the birds and go investigate


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> . Well we all have our tricks and tips for security ....but even that's changed over the years now days you'll get sued if you do any of the fun stuff to thieves ...ankle whips,fish finder,can't really do that stuff like you use to ......I *just go out balls swingin asshole naked with a light yelling making a scene with my dog rite behind me .....cause nobody wants to deal with a naked guy ..*...works great if your about to get jumped ........oh and don't practice this on the mail man it's heavily frowned upon .....


this is doubly effective if you are swinging your Taliban...


----------



## beachball (Aug 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Man I grew up around guns, one in every room of the house, (some many more than that) and though I dont have a 1 now due to the country I live in, it is fucking bullshit a motherfucker with 1000 scripts of poison in their house can keep whatever the fuck they want and we cannot.....Shit is backwards


Ya got that right, bro. Here in town we have a methadone center but board of Supervisors said no to a mmj dispensary, no to mmj growing 
...fucking ass backwards idiots.


----------



## beachball (Aug 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> this is doubly effective if you are swinging your Taliban...
> View attachment 3750175


I would crap my pants if someone came at me with that pig sticker. LOL


----------



## 757growin (Aug 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Big D....
> View attachment 3750168


How'd diesel do when your brought sage on. My cane doesn't care for the new puppy as of now. All growls.


beachball said:


> Does he understand English commands?


Not yet not, but he is a fast learner and from what he is showing his protective instincts are awesome. Looking to be a great gaurd dog.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> How'd diesel do when your brought sage on. My cane doesn't care for the new puppy as of now. All growls.
> 
> Not yet not, but he is a fast learner and from what he is showing his protective instincts are awesome. Looking to be a great gaurd dog.


Diesel & Sage were puppies together...they grew up together


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 5, 2016)

beachball said:


> Go here for paintball landmine fun.
> http://www.instructables.com/id/how-to-make-a-paintball-mine/


I vote for the paintball one. My cousin Wayne, bless his heart, had a ne'er-do-well half brother named Jimmy. Well Jimmy was a South Florida tough guy and thought it would be a good idea to bury a hand grenade under Wayne's plant. It made them feel good as the plant got taller and taller. It was in the edge of the woods, but only about 20 yards from the house. 

Then the hurricane hit. I went by to check on them, {knowing nothing about the booby-trapped plant} and they were all hunkered down in the bathroom. It wasn't that bad a hurricane, so I ask why the fear. That is when I learned of the hand grenade and the 14 foot plant. With each gust, they would duck down beside the tub. It didn't blow them up, but it was a lesson to me. Traps do not know who they are catching.


----------



## adower (Aug 5, 2016)

Wow. The dad/mom dog is massive!


----------



## beachball (Aug 5, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I vote for the paintball one. My cousin Wayne, bless his heart, had a ne'er-do-well half brother named Jimmy. Well Jimmy was a South Florida tough guy and thought it would be a good idea to bury a hand grenade under Wayne's plant. It made them feel good as the plant got taller and taller. It was in the edge of the woods, but only about 20 yards from the house.
> 
> Then the hurricane hit. I went by to check on them, {knowing nothing about the booby-trapped plant} and they were all hunkered down in the bathroom. It wasn't that bad a hurricane, so I ask why the fear. That is when I learned of the hand grenade and the 14 foot plant. With each gust, they would duck down beside the tub. It didn't blow them up, but it was a lesson to me. Traps do not know who they are catching.


Great story there. Worder what color I would select for the paintball land mine... dayglow lime green comes to mind.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2016)

Did you guys go thru a breeder? Or how did you find pups? Seem few and far between, and usually when I see them up for sell they are x pit bull.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I vote for the paintball one. My cousin Wayne, bless his heart, had a ne'er-do-well half brother named Jimmy. Well Jimmy was a South Florida tough guy and thought it would be a good idea to bury a hand grenade under Wayne's plant. It made them feel good as the plant got taller and taller. It was in the edge of the woods, but only about 20 yards from the house.
> 
> Then the hurricane hit. I went by to check on them, {knowing nothing about the booby-trapped plant} and they were all hunkered down in the bathroom. It wasn't that bad a hurricane, so I ask why the fear. That is when I learned of the hand grenade and the 14 foot plant. With each gust, they would duck down beside the tub. It didn't blow them up, but it was a lesson to me. Traps do not know who they are catching.


Diesel love chasing things.....you can run, but you'll only go down tired.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Diesel love chasing things.....you can run, but you'll only go down tired.


The best thing about using dogs for security. No pockets. You never have to worry about them taking a sample home with them. Well that, and they don't smoke and will work for treats.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> The best thing about using dogs for security. No pockets. You never have to worry about them taking a sample home with them. Well that, and they don't smoke and will work for treats.


or throw the kong.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Diesel love chasing things.....you can run, but you'll only go down tired.


hahaha , you wouldnt run very long before he was on your back. Brother had one named Kane that was about his size and man I had to get in his face and really look into his eyes to make him settle down, liked to play too rough


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> or throw the kong.....
> View attachment 3750263


Good picture


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> or throw the kong.....
> View attachment 3750263


Sage is like, mmmm that treat is good, food. Diesel is like, throw it gudamnit, now!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good picture


they are like my grandkids....I have a million pics of them


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @ruby fruit -
> 
> 
> Melted organic coconut oil
> ...


Thanks mo..im gonna make some this week.
Per ounce of flowers the same in weight of coconut oil before its melted ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thanks mo..im gonna make some this week.
> Per ounce of flowers the same in weight of coconut oil before its melted ?


An ounce will get you a pretty solid mixture. I do 30 grams per 1/2 liter coconut oil, 50 grams after vaped bud


----------



## Kesaris (Aug 5, 2016)

Is it OK to smoke cannabis and play chess?

Aggelos
www.chessgames.gr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

Do whatever floats your boat pal


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)

I have created a monster....my wife's new rosin dab nail


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Aug 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have created a monster....my wife's new rosin dab nail
> 
> View attachment 3750324


She knowsaid how to dab!!


doublejj said:


> View attachment 3750333
> View attachment 3750334
> 
> View attachment 3750335
> ...


That's looking good!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

Kesaris said:


> Is it OK to smoke cannabis and play chess?
> 
> Aggelos
> www.chessgames.gr


Narc alert


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> An ounce will get you a pretty solid mixture. I do 30 grams per 1/2 liter coconut oil, 50 grams after vaped bud


No worries i can get 500 grams slabs of coc


doublejj said:


> I have created a monster....my wife's new rosin dab nail
> 
> View attachment 3750324


I can only imagine what that would be like waking up to start your day with


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> She knowsaid how to dab!!
> 
> That's looking good!


I had to hook her up.... to put the rosin press in the dining room....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No worries i can get 500 grams slabs of coc
> 
> I can only imagine what that would be like waking up to start your day with


I can get 500 gram slabs of shatter


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> I can get 500 gram slabs of shatter


Send me some


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2016)

Rosin Dabs.....not just for kids any longer


----------



## beachball (Aug 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Rosin Dabs.....not just for kids any longer
> View attachment 3750479


Drooling over here.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> I can get 500 gram slabs of shatter


Id be dissapointed if you couldnt


----------



## 757growin (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Id be dissapointed if you couldnt


There are times.. but we could scrape my oil rig then!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> There are times.. but we could scrape my oil rig then!


LMAO, my old roomate used to scrape bongs for resin, nasty fucking shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Narc alert


Narc can play chess by himself too


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO, my old roomate used to scrape bongs for resin, nasty fucking shit


Used to hot knife resin as a 15 yr old if i had no bud


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3750385


G string rosin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

I could go for a dab about now. Body just started vibrating from the cake  I ate earlier


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 6, 2016)

Happy growing guys!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Used to hot knife resin as a 15 yr old if i had no bud


In my Navy days, when we were wrapping up a Med cruise and all the hash gave out, we would smoke the resin in the hash pipes. They would be damn clean by the time we got State Side.

We always went to the African bars in the ports we hit. They were more likely to give you a fair deal and not try to rob you. Only once were we offered flowers, and they were seedy long green African buds. Every other time it was hash. Wish now I had sent a few of those seeds home.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> In my Navy days, when we were wrapping up a Med cruise and all the hash gave out, we would smoke the resin in the hash pipes. They would be damn clean by the time we got State Side.
> 
> We always went to the African bars in the ports we hit. They were more likely to give you a fair deal and not try to rob you. Only once were we offered flowers, and they were seedy long green African buds. Every other time it was hash. Wish now I had sent a few of those seeds home.


The crosses you could make...i remember jj talking bout the origins of those buds in his profile pic


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 6, 2016)

This tune just came around on http://xponentialradio.org/ Since there are very few young men here, no worries, right?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2016)

7g of kief squishing.....


----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 7g of kief squishing.....
> View attachment 3751301
> 
> View attachment 3751302
> ...


Is this fresh kief or from last year? How you doing on yeilds now?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> Is this fresh kief or from last year? How you doing on yeilds now?


2 year old kief.... yields are running between 35%-45% from the kief. doing good with 7gr in 37mic screen bags..


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 7g of kief squishing.....
> View attachment 3751301
> 
> View attachment 3751302
> ...


Frickin nice puddles


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2016)

So what sort of price does rosin pull per gram if i may ask ?
Im assuming theres different prices for different quality keif/weed etc ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So what sort of price does rosin pull per gram if i may ask ?
> Im assuming theres different prices for different quality keif/weed etc ?


I saw some guy saying 40 other day, dollars that is


----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So what sort of price does rosin pull per gram if i may ask ?
> Im assuming theres different prices for different quality keif/weed etc ?


I'm seeing between 60 and 90 a gram at shops around me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 2 year old kief.... yields are running between 35%-45% from the kief. doing good with 7gr in 37mic screen bags..


That's awesome!! Does it get finer like wine? You may be on to something!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

In Saigon theres some monkeys selling indoor hydro flowers for 25 a gram. Its fucking shit; looks the business, doesnt do fuck. Where I am pressed hash from either Nepal and/or India goes for 12 a gram and nobody is growing any flowers (except me). Time to get this mf tent rolling!


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm seeing between 60 and 90 a gram at shops around me.


So cut that in half and then cut it in half again for wholesale and your talking 15-20 a gram ?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> So cut that in half and then cut it in half again for wholesale and your talking 15-20 a gram ?


It's a little better then that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> It's a little better then that


Shit even at 30, thats stacking some change


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Everythings good when you're high!! Why yes it is. Cake down the hatch


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> That's awesome!! Does it get finer like wine? You may be on to something!!


kicks my ass....i'm gonna let other people try it tomorrow


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2016)

actually I just collected these squishes & I'm getting 50%+ return...


----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2016)

It's pages of goo porn! Awesome jj


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> It's pages of goo porn! Awesome jj


i'll get some greenhouse pictures soon..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Frickin nice puddles


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3751445


Don't ball that stuff up until the bubbles are gone .


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> actually I just collected these squishes & I'm getting 50%+ return...


Excellent return


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Don't ball that stuff up until the bubbles are gone .


this stuff gets hard as a rock very quickly..


----------



## nuggs (Aug 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Time for a fish story......after seeing the good fishing report from nuggs/treeman, I got an opportunity to slip away for a day to try my luck. Caught my only fish at the end of the day after the 5min warning, & had to literally snatch it from the jaws of death. Just as I had this salmon to the rail & it was about to be netted, a sea lion came out of nowhere & latched on to it & the chase was on....the skipper had everyone quickly reel up lines as I watched line scream off of my reel at a blistering pace. But quickly the capt had the big boat right on the seals ass & it finally let go & we were able to net it. Astonishingly the fish was still in pristine condition. You can barely see some teeth marks on the salmons tail. Not quite the jackpot fish of the day, but I'll take it...
> time to start the smoker
> View attachment 3748894


I heard other fisherman talking about that same sea lion. seems he has gotten a few meals off the boats.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey jj how does your wife like that dab rig? I was thinking about ordering the same one. Any problems with the glass piece staying attached? And has she tried any of the other nails that come with it? I'm interested in the quartz.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3751445


Awesome JJ!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey jj how does your wife like that dab rig? I was thinking about ordering the same one. Any problems with the glass piece staying attached? And has she tried any of the other nails that come with it? I'm interested in the quartz.


the one I bought only came with titanium nails.....but this rig is awesome, very handy


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the one I bought only came with titanium nails.....but this rig is awesome, very handy


Ahh okay! The dabado bolt I was looking at came with titanium, ceramic, and quartz


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Ahh okay! The dabado bolt I was looking at came with titanium, ceramic, and quartz


I bought a cheap Chinese knockoff......but we just ordered another better one with ceramic & titanium


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I bought a cheap Chinese knockoff......but we just ordered another better one with ceramic & titanium


I was checking out the Chinese knock offs as well. I'm a sucker for quartz


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Aug 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3752174


Looking good JJ, NICE SHIRT!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3752174


My dab tshirt. For special occasions only.lols


----------



## beachball (Aug 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> My dab tshirt. For special occasions only.lols
> View attachment 3752184


Excellent graphics!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 7, 2016)

beachball said:


> Excellent graphics!


I seen this compnay like 4 years ago at the so cal cup. Buy like 5 tshirts a year since. I love their tshirts


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2016)

@TWS Lets party like your boss in on vacation....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2016)

sweet Sage....


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 7, 2016)

They look beautiful you guys are killing up there


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2016)

This goes out to the crew watching drag races today.


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS Lets party like your boss in on vacation....


I'm down ! Whattaya have in mind ?
Strippers and cocaine? 

Hey , that smoked salmon is really good sir . Thank you .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm down ! Whattaya have in mind ?
> Strippers and cocaine?
> 
> Hey , that smoked salmon is really good sir . Thank you .


Your welcome....how about more salmon fishing?


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Your welcome....how about more salmon fishing?


That will work.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3752193


looking really green and healthy! Beautiful job this year as always! Can you get a shot of the 
plemon that I gave the Boss please? It was donated to me from breeders boutique. I'm sure DST would love to see how they are doing.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Your welcome....how about more salmon fishing?


Slow bite these days, the New Rayann was 9 fish for 18 anglers, and the NER was 12 fish for 22 anglers yesterday. The fish do seem a bit bigger though.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> looking really green and healthy! Beautiful job this year as always! Can you get a shot of the
> plemon that I gave the Boss please? It was donated to me from breeders boutique. I'm sure DST would love to see how they are doing.


here's the 2 plemon's nuggs. They are the 2 directly behind me They are looking fabulous...


----------



## 757growin (Aug 8, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Ahh okay! The dabado bolt I was looking at came with titanium, ceramic, and quartz


Thanks for putting me on this. Had no idea there were ones like this. Just ordered one now. I have a 10% off code too.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> Thanks for putting me on this. Had no idea there were ones like this. Just ordered one now. I have a 10% off code too.


Hook a brother up!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 8, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hook a brother up!


I started the order yesterday and didn't finish they emailed me this 10% off code.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> Thanks for putting me on this. Had no idea there were ones like this. Just ordered one now. I have a 10% off code too.


We ordered one of these....


----------



## nuggs (Aug 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> here's the 2 plemon's nuggs. They are the 2 directly behind me They are looking fabulous...
> View attachment 3752498


thanks for the fast reply! your on it big guy! I want to go fish with you all please! lol 
@DST check out the plemon growing by JJ and his crew! I didn't get them in time and was full. I'm sure to get a taster when they finish.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> thanks for the fast reply! your on it big guy! I want to go fish with you all please! lol
> @DST check out the plemon growing by JJ and his crew! I didn't get them in time and was full. I'm sure to get a taster when they finish.


I'm gonna try to get on one of the Berkeley boats this week, maybe wed-thurs.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> thanks for the fast reply! your on it big guy! I want to go fish with you all please! lol
> @DST check out the plemon growing by JJ and his crew! I didn't get them in time and was full. I'm sure to get a taster when they finish.


Just fabulous folks. Look forward to see how they turn out. Should be great....I'll shout out @Don Gin and Ton too as they are his babie's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2016)

Those plems look tight for badass output. Jj holding it down!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

Awesome! Should be dope seeing them bud out, bb always has provided fire in my gardens!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm gonna try to get on one of the Berkeley boats this week, maybe wed-thurs.


No Bueno on fishing this week. All the Berkeley boats are full except the NER in thurs. & I won't fish that boat. So it's next week for me.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

Filling screen bags with 7gr of 1 year old kief....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

7gr bags pre-pressed & ready for squish...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

before & after pre-press..


Stay tuned, hot squishing photo's coming soon


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

The aftermath from yesterday...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

OK, now we are getting somewhere....this 1 year old kief is squishing out golden colored rosin.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Aug 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3752740
> 
> View attachment 3752738
> 
> View attachment 3752739


That is looking mighty fine!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I'm game to go i
> 
> I'm booked this week now. Nieces husband died of a heart attack 37yrs old. be thankful for every day fella's. he was watering the 9 plants in the back yard and fell out, doing what he loved. I didn't know him personally. RIP Derik !


If there's a good way to go, tending the garden would have to be it. Rip and my condolences man.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 8, 2016)

that is some beautiful stuff JJ . golden taffy...


----------



## 757growin (Aug 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3752740
> 
> View attachment 3752738
> 
> View attachment 3752739


Your house must smell awesome with all the work your putting in!


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 8, 2016)

jeez that looks tasty


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

todays collection....56gr kief squished = 28.4gr rosin ball = 50% return =


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> Your house must smell awesome with all the work your putting in!


smells like a candy factory.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

my kinda candy


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm looking at buying one of these kief tumblers to process large amounts of trim. It attaches to a cement mixer...


----------



## 757growin (Aug 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm looking at buying one of these kief tumblers to process large amounts of trim. It attaches to a cement mixer...
> View attachment 3752829


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2016)

Ok the kief tumbler is on order.....off to Harbor Freight for a cement mixer...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Damnit man. You need some assistance over there I think JJ and I know some people who need a job


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damnit man. You need some assistance over there I think JJ and I know some people who need a job


Dry Trimmers.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damnit man. You need some assistance over there I think JJ and I know some people who need a job


you cant go @Vnsmkr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> you cant go @Vnsmkr


Shit man I dont want to go, but its getting to the point of thinking along those lines


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit man I dont want to go, but its getting to the point of thinking along those lines


if I was single id be there in an instant but im not and my family comes first
plus id be to busy talking to our gd friends on here that I would meet to do much work...oh and one fucken dab from jj would prob knock me on my arse for hours lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

If I were single I'd carry my ass to India, but since Im not somewhere to make money it has to be, because the family needs to eat.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 9, 2016)

@mushroom head and whoever may be interested in a promo for dabadoo. Here is one for 20 bucks off your order. 


I love Dabado Vaporizers ! Get $20 off your first purchase using my unique referral code: https://dabado-vaporizers.myshopify.com?redeem=NTdhOGJhN2I2MTEzM2EwMzAwYmRkMThj


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> @mushroom head and whoever may be interested in a promo for dabadoo. Here is one for 20 bucks off your order.
> 
> 
> I love Dabado Vaporizers ! Get $20 off your first purchase using my unique referral code: https://dabado-vaporizers.myshopify.com?redeem=NTdhOGJhN2I2MTEzM2EwMzAwYmRkMThj


The bloody best one is sold out ?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> The bloody best one is sold out ?


You mean the gold one? I think they are all the same except for color rubes. JJ got a nice looking one too in the same price range but different company. Posted it a few pages back. We can have you dabbing by christmas!


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> You mean the gold one? I think they are all the same except for color rubes. JJ got a nice looking one too in the same price range but different company. Posted it a few pages back. We can have you dabbing by christmas!


You're right just different colours. Thank-you 757!


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 9, 2016)

This alien vs triangle auto looks like crap but man does she squirt! Are you going to press any flower jj? Or just dry sift?


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 9, 2016)

Before and after the squish, mephisto genetics with extract grade autoflowers!


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 9, 2016)

This one's for the riu crew!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> Spain. But he flew from spain to Amsterdam then onto LA. Have him napping on my lap now. Going home!


Nice, my brother lives in Spain.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 9, 2016)

@757growin I have a friend in Cali that has a boz pup right about your dogs age. If you're ever looking for local dogs she might be the only one in Cali.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> This alien vs triangle auto looks like crap but man does she squirt! Are you going to press any flower jj? Or just dry sift? View attachment 3753268


I did squish some flowers but didn't get a good return...I need to work on my technique, still learning


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> This one's for the riu crew!!
> View attachment 3753290


Nice squish...don't mind if I join you....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Dry Trimmers.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3753044


They actually make a kief tumbler attachment for that machine treeman but it's pricy & you have to start with a $5,000 trim machine.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

find the dog for bonus points....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

find jj for bonus points....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2016)

beautiful trees JJ! whats your secret?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> beautiful trees JJ! whats your secret?


the crew makes it look easy....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

I think I have just created a business for myself....squishing rosin for others....I'm thinking something like, I will process your trim into rosin for like $10 a gr for every gr I can pull from a lb of trim.....that comes out to $280 oz for your own rosin from your own plants. I can run flowers also.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2016)

how about hash? do you have a business making hash?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

Hash is a pain in the ass compared to rosin. Business wise, I would stick with rosin. There is no drying, nothing to mold, press it and its done


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how about hash? do you have a business making hash?


I think so, I just bought one of these cement mixer kief tumblers...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2016)

How are you going to do it with that cement mixer JJ? 
Do you place trim in the mixer and manually crank it around and it turns into keif somehow in that silver funnel contraption? That is a strange looking machine . I would be interested in seeing the process.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How are you going to do it with that cement mixer JJ?
> Do you place trim in the mixer and manually crank it around and it turns into keif somehow in that silver funnel contraption? That is a strange looking machine . I would be interested in seeing the process.


Yes, you put the trim & dry ice into the electric cement mixer & then attach the cone & screen over the opening & turn it on for 10-15min. The kief falls thru the screen & collects in the cone.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hash is a pain in the ass compared...


bubble hash buttons. nifty portable sized. dry, then moderate heat press (hot water in cylindrical jar). good for personal head stash. may place hole in center to be able to string a few varieties together for events.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah talking about making hash as a business not a apples to apples comparison.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2016)

wow, that sounds so efficient JJ. Could you perhaps make an instructional video once you master all the little tricks. I look forward to seeing the product you produce. Where do you get dry ice? is it expensive? But boy does that sound like fun!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah talking about making hash as a business not a apples to apples comparison.....


I could easily put the rosin press & compressor & cement mixer in the back of the white van & drive directly to the farm & process on site....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

Hell you could have a fleet of white vans with presses mounted inside for mobile processing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I could easily put the rosin press & compressor & cement mixer in the back of the white van & drive directly to the farm & process on site....


i will be following your white VAN!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, that sounds so efficient JJ. Could you perhaps make an instructional video once you master all the little tricks. I look forward to seeing the product you produce. Where do you get dry ice? is it expensive? But boy does that sound like fun!


You can buy dry ice at most grocery stores...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i will be following your white VAN!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## fumble (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey JJ...just wanred to say thanks to you and the crew...things have turned around nicely


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

fumble said:


> Hey JJ...just wanred to say thanks to you and the crew...things have turned around nicely


I'm sorry fumble, I've had a million things come up. I can come up this weekend?....I do want to see your place.....my apologies girl


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2016)

fumble said:


> Hey JJ...just wanred to say thanks to you and the crew...things have turned around nicely


I miss you


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

Cool beans JJ ...been pretty busy here too. Jusr replied to your PM


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I miss you


Awww  thanks Ruby. Riu has been effed up for me...last couple weeks everytime i sign on it boots me off as soon as I like a post or go from one page to the next. I finally changed it to just keep me logged in and yhat seems to have fixed the problem. Lol...weird


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> Awww  thanks Ruby. Riu has been effed up for me...last couple weeks everytime i sign on it boots me off as soon as I like a post or go from one page to the next. I finally changed it to just keep me logged in and yhat seems to have fixed the problem. Lol...weird


Clear your pc's cache, Fumble. It might help. If you are not sure try another browser to see if the problem persists on that. If it does the same thing its RIU and maybe your account. If it doesn't cause problems on a different browser then it's your pc probably.


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Clear your pc's cache, Fumble. It might help. If you are not sure try another browser to see if the problem persists on that. If it does the same thing its RIU and maybe your account. If it doesn't cause problems on a different browser then it's your pc probably.


It did it both on my phone and the computer...so must be riu or my acct then


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> It did it both on my phone and the computer...so must be riu or my acct then


.....they're watching you!
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

Lol Treeman ...but seriously they are tee hee hee


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> Lol Treeman ...but seriously they are tee hee hee


We're all watching, good job farmers!
TMB-


----------



## norcal mix (Aug 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3753452


hi my friend
you look great

pictures
of good seafood
aguachile
and special ceviche
su buena beer pacifico

  

a big hug friend


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2016)

norcal mix said:


> hi my friend
> you look great
> 
> pictures
> ...


Hugs my friend! I hope all is well..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2016)

Ok the kief tumbler is here. well made Heavy duty polished stainless steel...


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Ok the kief tumbler is here. well made Heavy duty polished stainless steel...
> View attachment 3754281
> 
> View attachment 3754282
> ...


wow after googling this and watching a video I've got to say this thing is fucking bad ass. it does way more than I thought.


----------



## beachball (Aug 10, 2016)

Getting a 5star education right there.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2016)

ok so I picked up a harbor freight cement mixer...anybody know how to put this thing together?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> ok so I picked up a harbor freight cement mixer...anybody know how to put this thing together?
> View attachment 3755171


Im.one of those guys who buys stuff already together and pays extra for it sorry jj
Nothing worse than putting something together with a family member always ends up a battle of wills to not get fustrated lol
Gd luck


----------



## 757growin (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im.one of those guys who buys stuff already together and pays extra for it sorry jj
> Nothing worse than putting something together with a family member always ends up a battle of wills to not get fustrated lol
> Gd luck


Me too rubes! I have no patience for reading instructions.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> ok so I picked up a harbor freight cement mixer...anybody know how to put this thing together?
> View attachment 3755171


Easy jj,you have a picture of it right there.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Easy jj,you have a picture of it right there.


I threw that picture at it several times......it didn't work


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I threw that picture at it several times......it didn't work


hahaha, should be easy to get that together


----------



## beachball (Aug 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> ok so I picked up a harbor freight cement mixer...anybody know how to put this thing together?
> View attachment 3755171


I bought a plastic, two tiered, 4 wheeled cart from them. It needed assembly. 3 hours later and a whole lot of swearing it was done.
And I had help.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

I always put shit together. Always had a knack for looking at it put together and getting it done.


----------



## beachball (Aug 11, 2016)

Heck, since I built, configured and sold desk top computers I figured a simple cart was no sweat. Be done in a few minutes, but nope. Maybe I was having a bad day.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice tumbler jj! Some fresh squished rosin from 5 day old bud, no filter was used


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> Me too rubes! I have no patience for reading instructions.


You dont need the instructions . Dump it all out, have a look, start assembly


----------



## beachball (Aug 11, 2016)

Exactly. Instructions just serve to confuse the issue, really.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2016)

we're still at it.....maybe I shouldn't have dabbed first.........these harbor freight instructions are confusing as hell


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> these harbor freight instructions are confusing as hell


I can only imagine.....Yeah, thats a mid break dabber ha ha ha


----------



## MrRoboto (Aug 11, 2016)

Extra


beachball said:


> Exactly. Instructions just serve to confuse the issue, really.


Parts after assembly be ok.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> Extra
> 
> Parts after assembly be ok.


Just triggered a memory of a school friend growing up. Took his engine apart out of his little mazda along with his fathers help to rebuild it. When he put it back together (by himself) he had a coffee can full of nuts and bolts; must have been extra. That truck fell apart, lmao


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2016)

Wish I was there. I could whip that thing together in a minute.

The squishness is beautiful!

Welding Gas shops have the best CO2 pellets. They scoop out posrtions into a heavy paper bag.

I used a styrofoam cooler for transporting them home.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Wish I was there. I could whip that thing together in a minute.
> 
> The squishness is beautiful!
> 
> ...


Use CO2 pellets instead of dry ice? Excuse me, I had cake this morning so I am fookin high


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2016)

CO2 is dry ice.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Ha see what I mean. Though I guess I never thought of it, because I didnt know that....Learn something new daily


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Plenty of welding supply shops around here, great info @Mohican


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Aug 11, 2016)

hey guys what's up I haven't been on here several months now I do not have anything at all this year and it feels really weird do not even know when i can as ive been under investigation. Close contacts squeled but i got rid of everything before hand. Was getting pulled over all the time and searched everywhere i went. Had the place monitored for traffic so ive been keeping low. But when you have to keep your nose clean you gotta do what you got to do.. Its good seening that year outdoor grow is doing well JJ normally i have 3-8 lb plants along with some smaller clones i put out. So i guess i just gotta live through your greenhouse grow jj. Lol. Its been a bad year around here so its nice seeing someone enjoying the rewards of their hard work.


----------



## beachball (Aug 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we're still at it.....maybe I shouldn't have dabbed first.........these harbor freight instructions are confusing as hell


Go brother! Just keep at it and you will master that bad boy, I know it maybe looking the other way but just keep after it and you will whip it.￼  I hear ya about there instructions, pretty sucky.


----------



## fandango (Aug 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we're still at it.....maybe I shouldn't have dabbed first.........these harbor freight instructions are confusing as hell


They are not so bad JJ...turn them right side up


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2016)

fandango said:


> They are not so bad JJ...turn them right side up


tried that.....2 dabs ago.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2016)

Only 6 hrs to get it done, but in that time it morphed into a "*Cryogenic CO2 Extractor*"


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

" Getting crazy with the cheese wiz "


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

no divorce then jj ? not when your wifey walked in half way through and said this piece looks important but you say nah it goes on later then find out its the single most important first bit that you needed before stressing out lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> no divorce then jj ? not when your wifey walked in half way through and said this piece looks important but you say nah it goes on later then find out its the single most important first bit that you needed before stressing out lol


actually what you couldn't see was that I have moved the rosin press out of the dining room & onto the back porch on it's way to the basement. The cryogenic extractor is on it's way down tomorrow.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> actually what you couldn't see was that I have moved the rosin press out of the dining room & onto the back porch on it's way to the basement. The cryogenic extractor is on it's way down tomorrow.


Basement or Lab if you prefer


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

That kief tumbler I linked a while back I saw on Bubbleman's World (The Great Gardner episode) and he was talking about addition of a walk in freezer where all of his gear would be and he would do his extractions in there.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> Extra
> 
> Parts after assembly be ok.


only had a 1/2 doz or so washers & nuts & screws left over....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That kief tumbler I linked a while back I saw on Bubbleman's World (The Great Gardner episode) and he was talking about addition of a walk in freezer where all of his gear would be and he would do his extractions in there.


I will take the chest freezer down there to store kief.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Basement or Lab if you prefer


I prefer dungeon myself


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I will take the chest freezer down there to store kief.


Yeah he stored kief the same way. He was talking about not only storing but working in that environment as well


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Use CO2 pellets instead of dry ice? Excuse me, I had cake this morning so I am fookin high


Dry ice is co2.


----------



## beachball (Aug 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Only 6 hrs to get it done, but in that time it morphed into a "*Cryogenic CO2 Extractor*"
> View attachment 3755465


A fine looking cryo-extractor. Nice work!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2016)

Woot!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2016)

wow, that is a very nice impressive new piece of equipment for kief JJ. I look foward to seeing the results. 
nice job putting it together. 
Where do you find the dry ice in the supermarket, how much do you use and how much is it. 
How much is everything.? I want one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2016)

whats the deal with the razor blades. 
That is high quality screening right there. Very nice.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats the deal with the razor blades.
> That is high quality screening right there. Very nice.


I bought a 2nd screen $19. Those aren't razor blades. They are the brackets that attach to the drum & hold the cone in place...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, that is a very nice impressive new piece of equipment for kief JJ. I look foward to seeing the results.
> nice job putting it together.
> Where do you find the dry ice in the supermarket, how much do you use and how much is it.
> How much is everything.? I want one.


just ask for dry ice at the register. Use about 10lbs of dry ice. The cone was $650 & the mixer was $175..


----------



## nuggs (Aug 12, 2016)

fantastic job JJ ! i love , I want to build one too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks JJ. Good Luck and have fun. I bet your dying to try it out! 
That cone is stainless steel.? Thats a lot of money of that thing. What gives? I thought the cement mixer would have been more expensive.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks JJ. Good Luck and have fun. I bet your dying to try it out!
> That cone is stainless steel.? Thats a lot of money of that thing. What gives? I thought the cement mixer would have been more expensive.


it's a heavy duty stainless steel cone. Very well made in the USA. the chinese cement mixer will fall appart long before the stainless cone.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 13, 2016)

whats the date for the bbq djj? its that time to buy cheap tickets ahead of time was less than $400 each round trip last year manchester nh to sacramento ca.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> whats the date for the bbq djj? its that time to buy cheap tickets ahead of time was less than $400 each round trip last year manchester nh to sacramento ca.


BBQ sat 12/10/2016....


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2016)

Right on!


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2016)

It was great to see you and @TWS yesterday. Thanks for the rosin...very nice!


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> BBQ sat 12/10/2016....


thats when i thought it would be see ya there


----------



## bulimic (Aug 13, 2016)

i'm always so content with growing indoors until i see your grows on here every year. i've considered buying empty property in the middle of nowhere California every single time


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2016)

This one is for @beachball


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Id like to puff about 20 joints right now, 2 would just piss me off


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Id like to puff about 20 joints right now, 2 would just piss me off


Don't pop a vein vns


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Don't pop a vein vns


Not today


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 14, 2016)

Rip Brad Nowell. And Lou Dog too.


----------



## beachball (Aug 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> This one is for @beachball


Thanks TWS, love that acoustic guitar, it rocked my morning. I hope your week goes well. Wishing all peace and unity through music up in NorCal and the rest of the globe. Smoke'em, Vape'em, munch'em all day long my brothers and sisters!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2016)

beachball said:


> Thanks TWS, love that acoustic guitar, it rocked my morning. I hope your week goes well. Wishing all peace and unity through music up in NorCal and the rest of the globe. Smoke'em, Vape'em, munch'em all day long my brothers and sisters!


Salute' my brother...


----------



## beachball (Aug 14, 2016)

I have had a long time appreciation for this tune, and Cocker pulls it off, every time. Thanks to everyone out there!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 14, 2016)

beachball said:


> I have had a long time appreciation for this tune, and Crocker pulls it off, every time. Thanks to everyone out there!


This is my favorite Woodstock performance I think. Janis' Ball and Chain Monterrey performance was better than her encore Woodstock one imho. Lots of blah performances.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 14, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> This is my favorite Woodstock performance I think. Janis' Ball and Chain Monterrey performance was better than her encore Woodstock one imho. Lots of blah performances.


Another good Woodstock song.
TMB-


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes it was tmb, I knew there were a few others.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yes it was tmb, I knew there were a few others.


well if we are going to Woodstock, i'll play one of my favorite tunes.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2016)

least we forget......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2016)

or Jimi...


----------



## beachball (Aug 14, 2016)

The Music that galvanized a generation. All awesome, timeless, great.​


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2016)

beachball said:


> The Music that galvanized a generation. All awesome, timeless, great.​


Woodstock was 47 years ago this weekend..........boy how time flies


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Woodstock was 47 years ago this weekend..........boy how time flies


I was born early in that year and a damn good year it must have been to experience first hand.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 14, 2016)

1967-69 in 'Frisco had to have been the best of times.


----------



## beachball (Aug 14, 2016)

They were great! Woodstock was the begining of large venue festivals, Monterey Pop, was another beyond compare. Some incredible music emanated from them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

This dude is strumming the fck out of that guitar


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This dude is strumming the fck out of that guitar


seen him live hes a cool stoner man


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2016)

Best band ever .


----------



## fandango (Aug 15, 2016)

I like these fancy songs you guys post here...what ever happened to the 8 track & record albums ?
and good old panama red dubs?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2016)

fandango said:


> I like these fancy songs you guys post here...what ever happened to the 8 track & record albums ?
> and good old panama red dubs?


Tws still has a car with an 8 tracker in i bet lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Best band ever .


Played their stuff so many times along with pink floyd and black sabbath when i was a kid


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 15, 2016)

Spark one up, kick back and let Jim drive.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2016)

Thats my fav doors song smidge


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2016)

Riders of the storm i mean


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Tws still has a car with an 8 tracker in i bet lol


The first time I heard the doors was on my pops 8 track . 
I thought he was on drugs . Lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 15, 2016)

I like it too Ruby. I heard it earlier this morning when I went out on the patio for my wake and bake session. That dirty version of Gloria is pretty fucking cool too. I believe they were in a recorded rehearsal for a show somewhere and this impromptu version just popped out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I like it too Ruby. I heard it earlier this morning when I went out on the patio for my wake and bake session. That dirty version of Gloria is pretty fucking cool too. I believe they were in a recorded rehearsal for a show somewhere and this impromptu version just popped out.


Cool stuff for sure


----------



## beachball (Aug 15, 2016)

Love me some Mandolin. Hey VNSMKR, that was some great 12 string playing by John Butler, thanks for that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

beachball said:


> Love me some Mandolin. Hey VNSMKR, that was some great 12 string playing by John Butler, thanks for that.


Welcome @beachball I happened up on him as well. I like as well


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 15, 2016)

Canned Heat was one of my favorite Woodstock acts.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 15, 2016)

Jim Morrison has always held a special place in the hearts of FSU fans {of a certain age}. In the fall of 63 he was arrested for stealing a cop's helmet and umbrella, disturbing the peace, resisting arrest and public drunkenness while attending school there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

LMAO. Sounds like someone I would have been proud to follow. A thieving public drunk


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO. Sounds like someone I would have been proud to follow. A thieving public drunk


Him and Burt were always our most famous alumni. But the lady who invented Spanks has gave more money to the school than any of the others. Not to mention improving the scenery.


----------



## beachball (Aug 15, 2016)

He died much too young along with Jimi, Janis, and the Owl from Canned Heat.
I saw Canned Heat with the Fraternity of Man and Led Zep all in one show. I will never forget that one.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 15, 2016)

beachball said:


> He died much too young along with Jimi, Janis, and the Owl from Canned Heat.
> .


So true. Sadly it is not limited to the 'goold old days'. This young lady had tons of talent.


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2016)

beachball said:


> Love me some Mandolin. Hey VNSMKR, that was some great 12 string playing by John Butler, thanks for that.


Nice! I saw him on a couple NPR tiny desk concerts. My son plays mandolin...and bass, electric and acoustic guitar, banjo, trumpet, harmonica and prob other stuff too. All self taught *proud mama stance*


----------



## mofoo (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## mofoo (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## mofoo (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## mofoo (Aug 15, 2016)

miss you JJ


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2016)

mofoo said:


> miss you JJ


I miss you too .....where you been bro?....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## mofoo (Aug 15, 2016)

just workin on the ranch and dealing with bullshit. you know how it goes! how are you buddy?


----------



## mofoo (Aug 15, 2016)

ohhh yeah those look nice man!!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2016)

@nuggs .... Plenums....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2016)

sweet sage....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2016)

mofoo said:


> just workin on the ranch and dealing with bullshit. you know how it goes! how are you buddy?


looks like your gonna have a hella year Mo!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2016)

Man that smoked fish is really good .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Man that smoked fish is really good .


thank you....they were 1/2 fish per rod today...


----------



## 757growin (Aug 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> sweet sage....
> View attachment 3758471


Babysitting? Looking good jj and mofoo


----------



## fumble (Aug 16, 2016)

mofoo said:


> View attachment 3758429


Wow Mofoo! You've got some beasts going there


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2016)

Mofoo awesome fuckin shit man !!
Jj gramps cali says hi to sage ....


----------



## fumble (Aug 16, 2016)

mofoo said:


> View attachment 3758426


Killer effing pic!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 16, 2016)

@doublejj @mofoo 
Killer job


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2016)

If any of you guys want to get in on the fun.
*COMPETITION TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://rollitup.org/t/competition-breeders-boutique-club-600.918099/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2016)

looking good JJ. 
you use the new cyclotron yet?


----------



## MrRoboto (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## MrRoboto (Aug 16, 2016)

Gotcha


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> looking good JJ.
> you use the new cyclotron yet?


this afternoon.....


----------



## 757growin (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> this afternoon.....


Is there a youtube link yet!! How'd you like it?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> Is there a youtube link yet!! How'd you like it?


I plan to do it just after 420 dab break....


----------



## norcal mix (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3758456


hola amigo
beautifull your plants
is of the paradise of mota 

a hug friend


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

norcal mix said:


> hola amigo
> beautifull your plants
> is of the paradise of mota
> 
> a hug friend


hugs back to you my friend...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

This cryro tumbler works!.....wait till you guy's see this


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This cryro tumbler works!.....wait till you guy's see this


Where?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

Loading her up with 2lbs of fresh frozen trim....



10lbs of dry ice...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Loading her up with 2lbs of fresh frozen trim....
> 
> View attachment 3759156
> View attachment 3759157
> ...


Hell yeah!! Love it JJ


----------



## beachball (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Loading her up with 2lbs of fresh frozen trim....
> 
> View attachment 3759156
> View attachment 3759157
> ...


Looks like ya got the process nailed, nice work brother


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

10 min tumble time...


----------



## beachball (Aug 16, 2016)

Awesomeness right there YEAH BABY! Whhhooooeeee!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

reclaim the ice for another run.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

turn the cone over & untie the screen...


----------



## beachball (Aug 16, 2016)

Tasteeeee...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

187gr of fresh Kief.....


----------



## beachball (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 187gr of fresh Kief.....
> View attachment 3759235
> 
> View attachment 3759236


BOING!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 187gr of fresh Kief.....
> View attachment 3759235
> 
> View attachment 3759236


that was fantastic stuff to see done jj..thanks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 187gr of fresh Kief.....
> View attachment 3759235
> 
> View attachment 3759236


OH MY, almost 200 grams of kief. Im in love


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 187gr of fresh Kief.....
> View attachment 3759235
> 
> View attachment 3759236


DAMN!!! Very nice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Very nice instructional @doublejj with a fucking super return


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

tomorrow we will load the bags & squish rosin...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> OH MY, almost 200 grams of kief. Im in love


that was just the first run....I reclaimed the ice & put in another 1.5lbs of trim & collected another 80gr...total of 267gr kief....it was a good day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that was just the first run....I reclaimed the ice & put in another 1.5lbs of trim & collected another 80gr...total of 267gr kief....it was a good day


Thats great return huh, off the bat!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that was just the first run....I reclaimed the ice & put in another 1.5lbs of trim & collected another 80gr...total of 267gr kief....it was a good day


So half pound rosin sounds awesome! Very cool jj. Always leading and showing the way


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

we were getting over 50% return on our last kief squishes. so 260gr kief we should get 100gr or more of rosin from this tomorrow.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 16, 2016)

NIce!!


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 16, 2016)

Too fuckin cool JJ.....can't wait to see it first hand at the bbq!


----------



## fumble (Aug 16, 2016)

Right the fck on JJ! Killer kief return...i usually get about 10 % shaking by hand...i do believe I need one of these


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Too fuckin cool JJ.....can't wait to see it first hand at the bbq!


bring a lb of trim to the bbq............or flowers........


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> bring a lb of trim to the bbq............or flowers........


Absolutely!!


----------



## oldwatershoes (Aug 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that was just the first run....I reclaimed the ice & put in another 1.5lbs of trim & collected another 80gr...total of 267gr kief....it was a good day


As alway, you're the man JJ!! Thanks for always keepin us educated


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Aug 17, 2016)

Awesome job. Love to try this one day as well


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2016)

I have squished some of the kief but I stopped after a few presses. I am not pleased with the color, The rosin is coming out too dark & a little cloudy I think. I suspect the 150mic screen on the cement mixer is letting too much plant material thru. so I have ordered a set of finer screens for the mixer; 125mic & 100mic. also ordered some finer 25mic squish bags for final squishing. still working on our rosin tech...
This rosin tastes awesome & gets me hella high, so take a closer look at these pictures and tell me what you think....


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 17, 2016)

When I press I use like a coffe filter do you filter it at all ? And also mine Comes out real dark also nothing like the bud press I've tried higher grades better sifts still not the right color have you had any success ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have squished some of the kief but I stopped after a few presses. I am not pleased with the color, The rosin is coming out too dark & a little cloudy I think. I suspect the 150mic screen on the cement mixer is letting too much plant material thru. so I have ordered a set of finer screens for the mixer; 125mic & 100mic. also ordered some finer 25mic squish bags for final squishing. still working on our rosin tech...
> This rosin tastes awesome & gets me hella high, so take a closer look at these pictures and tell me what you think....
> View attachment 3760169
> 
> ...



It looks alot better for sure .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> When I press I use like a coffe filter do you filter it at all ? And also mine Comes out real dark also nothing like the bud press I've tried higher grades better sifts still not the right color have you had any success ?


Thanks for the info bro. I guess I'm trying to get the kief rosin to look like the yellow nug runs. I didn't realize kief runs would always be darker.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for the info bro. I guess I'm trying to get the kief rosin to look like the yellow nug runs. I didn't realize kief runs would always be darker.


No because of the temperature you are introducing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Its natural to take on a darker hue just from that imo


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah Forsure I mean it's still really good just. Not the right color , I was going to try doing the evape juice soon myself seems like a better alternative but I haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No because of the temperature you are introducing


I think they do nug runs at the same temp as kief...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think they do nug runs at the same temp as kief...


But you are introducing temp when you press rosin.. Or are you talking about the kief being darker already?


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No because of the temperature you are introducing


I've tried different temps still doesn't get to that awesome bud press state even though you think it would I'm really hoping to learn more !


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> But you are introducing temp when you press rosin.. Or are you talking about the kief being darker already?


I see rosin pictures of light yellow transluscent color.....I assume now they are of nug runs, because all the kief I have been running comes out darker rosin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

I see where you are coming from now JJ. I think its because the kief has so much more surface area exposed to temp where the nugs have more shielding....Just a theory...Its like when blonder kief is exposed to any air temps is darkens up where if it stays in very cold temps it holds its blonde color


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

http://www.howtorosintech.com/


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah but those kief press are so much nicer than the bud !!!! You know lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

I would look for things published by "SOILGROWN"


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have squished some of the kief but I stopped after a few presses. I am not pleased with the color, The rosin is coming out too dark & a little cloudy I think. I suspect the 150mic screen on the cement mixer is letting too much plant material thru. so I have ordered a set of finer screens for the mixer; 125mic & 100mic. also ordered some finer 25mic squish bags for final squishing. still working on our rosin tech...
> This rosin tastes awesome & gets me hella high, so take a closer look at these pictures and tell me what you think....
> View attachment 3760169
> 
> ...





Most awesome thing I have ever seen. We (on the east coast ) have nothing to compare it to. What does it taste like?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Most awesome thing I have ever seen. We (on the east coast ) have nothing to compare it to. What does it taste like?


solvent free....taste so clean....potent as hell


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> solvent free....taste so clean....potent as hell



Thanks for the info. Maybe one day I will see it


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

The 3 rules that's a selling point for sure..potency,tastiness and clean


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2016)

As a thought, if using higher grade kief or like an ice-olator extract, perhaps that would produce lighter more translucent rosin.

I have never used dry ice method for kief but would imagine the dry ice strips a bit more plant matter when extracting....similar to the different grades of bubble extract. The lightest grade for me always being in the 70-160mu range. Below 70 always dries a bit darker and likewise above 160. Of course the return is not going to be as high but the product might be sexier and fetch a higher price.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

DST said:


> but would imagine the dry ice strips a bit more plant matter when extracting


Yes, thats exactly what it is! Spot on


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 18, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Thanks for the info. Maybe one day I will see it


go to the bbq in dec and youll see how good it is haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

She had to wait to lick my plate of salted caramel cheesecake that she loves so much


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey @doublejj, couple questions for you.

Hold old is the keif, or the material your making the keif from? This going to be a huge factor in your color, the older the material the darker it will be.

Also are you using dry ice extraction to collect the keif? The amount of contaminant in the keif might also be playing a role in the color.

I make rosin using bubble hash. Fresh frozen made bubble hash, giving me the lightest gold rosin. And when I hang dry, and cure out my flowers I get a deeper gold. If I cure out the bubble hash even further I'll get a deep golden/brown almost red.





^^ This is a full spectrum (160micron to 45micron) bubble hash rosin made with fresh frozen material.


^^ This is also a full spectrum bubble hash rosin, made from the exact same strain. The only difference is the bubble hash was made with material that was hung for 14 days and then cured for 6 weeks.

Anyway I just thought I'd offer my 2 cents, maybe help clarify why your getting a dark material. I don't think it's got anything to do with the micron size of the bag your using.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Hey @doublejj, couple questions for you.
> 
> Hold old is the keif, or the material your making the keif from? This going to be a huge factor in your color, the older the material the darker it will be.
> 
> ...


Its ppl like u sharing what they know that makes this outdoor section good 
Your talking from experience not some google warrior whos never done it but thinks he knows everything 
Good work


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2016)

fascinating!
i think it looks a little bubbly 
good luck with the other screens JJ!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

here are a few more pictures of yesterdays rosin squish. after letting it sit out overnight it has set-up to a workable state. I guess the color ain't so bad, but I want to try the finer screens for a clearer sexier product. But this stuff smells/tastes sooooo good...and really packs a punch
Morning dabs of rosin & coffee..


----------



## 757growin (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have squished some of the kief but I stopped after a few presses. I am not pleased with the color, The rosin is coming out too dark & a little cloudy I think. I suspect the 150mic screen on the cement mixer is letting too much plant material thru. so I have ordered a set of finer screens for the mixer; 125mic & 100mic. also ordered some finer 25mic squish bags for final squishing. still working on our rosin tech...
> This rosin tastes awesome & gets me hella high, so take a closer look at these pictures and tell me what you think....
> View attachment 3760169
> 
> ...


I am with pkhydro. I'm thinking it may be the age of the material.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

757growin said:


> I am with pkhydro. I'm thinking it may be the age of the material.


This stuff is fresh trim, only few days old......


----------



## 757growin (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This stuff is fresh trim, only few days old......


Dang my bad. No need for the eye roll.. it looks like it came from aged material. You asked without giving that information. Still looks good. Here's a pic of some old stuff from up your way.it's amber unless stretched thin, then looks golden. Good luck.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

757growin said:


> Dang my bad. No need for the eye roll.. it looks like it came from aged material. You asked without giving that information. Still looks good. Here's a pic of some old stuff from up your way.it's amber unless stretched thin, then looks golden. Good luck.


so I guess i'm back to the screens...........


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

@757growin is the darker stuff still marketable?...


----------



## papapayne (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @757growin is the darker stuff still marketable?...


 Here's in oregon rosin moves period


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This stuff is fresh trim, only few days old......


@757growin after looking around at rosin pics, it looks like all the clear rosin is made from fresh undried flowers or fresh frozen undried trim. Most kief rosin pics I see are dark....


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> here are a few more pictures of yesterdays rosin squish. after letting it sit out overnight it has set-up to a workable state. I guess the color ain't so bad, but I want to try the finer screens for a clearer sexier product. But this stuff smells/tastes sooooo good...and really packs a punch
> Morning dabs of rosin & coffee..
> View attachment 3760435
> 
> ...


I think the darker color comes from dry ice extract. I remember your dry ice kief demo at the 1st BBQ. The longer you shook the dry ice & trim the darker the kief was coming out. Maybe try a shorter "trim tumble" in the cement mixer would produce a lighter rosin.
In saying that, that rosin your complaining about sure looks good to me!
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @757growin is the darker stuff still marketable?...


Everything sells. Even crappie buds! But concentrates the lighter = more money.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I think the darker color comes from dry ice extract. I remember your dry ice kief demo at the 1st BBQ. The longer you shook the dry ice & trim the darker the kief was coming out. Maybe try a shorter "trim tumble" in the cement mixer would produce a lighter rosin.
> In saying that, that rosin your complaining about sure looks good to me!
> TMB-


I wasn't complaining as much as asking....I'm still learning this


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I wasn't complaining as much as asking....I'm still learning this


Looks like $40 a gram material that ear ringer type.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 18, 2016)

If you harvest with lots of amber headys your concentrate will also be darker. Here is some premature flower pressed..


Honestly I'd rather have your rosin jj.. maybe try a slightly lower temp for lighter colour? And I've noticed all my dry sift I make with a 150 micron and squish always comes out darker than flower squishes. Definitely try a finer micron for cleaner sift.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> If you harvest with lots of amber headys your concentrate will also be darker. Here is some premature flower pressed..
> View attachment 3760485
> 
> Honestly I'd rather have your rosin jj.. maybe try a slightly lower temp for lighter colour? And I've noticed all my dry sift I make with a 150 micron and squish always comes out darker than flower squishes. Definitely try a finer micron for cleaner sift.


Yeah that what I have come to realize. the new screens should be here in a couple days & I'll try it again....thanks for the feedback everyone. This is a work in process


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 18, 2016)

Squish a little bit of flower.. come on jj  let's see the colour difference


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Squish a little bit of flower.. come on jj  let's see the colour difference


I won't have any flowers for a while mostly trim. we have a market for the flowers, it's the trim I need to squish into rosin.... but I will try squishing fresh flowers & fresh trim come harvest season


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

I wonder if you froze fresh flowers and then squished it if the rosin would have that live resin taste?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I wonder if you froze fresh flowers and then squished it if the rosin would have that live resin taste?


they call that "Live Rosin"....& yes it will


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

I love live resin, but shitty yields.


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I won't have any flowers for a while mostly trim. we have a market for the flowers, it's the trim I need to squish into rosin.... but I will try squishing fresh flowers & *fresh trim* come harvest season


You didn't reply to my post and questions earlier about the age of material. But when another member agreed it might be the age, you had said it was pressed with fresh trim, and rolled your eyes. 

But in the above post it says your will press the fresh stuff come harvest season??

I'm not trying to shit on you or call you out at all for pressing old material. I was actually just trying to help you out with some observations I've noticed when it comes to rosin.

Anyway I super jealous your rocking a press, I'm trying to convince the wife I need to build one. I've just been pressing bubble but I have a ton of green keif and trim I would love to press out. Keep doing what your doing, your an inspiration to many on this board.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> You didn't reply to my post and questions earlier about the age of material. But when another member agreed it might be the age, you had said it was pressed with fresh trim, and rolled your eyes.
> 
> But in the above post it says your will press the fresh stuff come harvest season??
> 
> ...


sorry my bad.....I've been pressing everything I can get my hands on bro, I didn't intend to miss your post. These new pics are from kief squished from fresh dried trim. I would like to get some *fresh (undried) trim* & flowers to run. I appreciate all the feedback, it has helped me immensely....


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 18, 2016)

I find flower needs to be dried about 80% of what you would usually dry before curing, I've tried with too fresh of bud and got water in with the rosin. But you're not pressing flower so I'm not sure about trim..


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

So, fresh freeze, then throw in tumbler and squish kief?



mushroom head said:


> I find flower needs to be dried about 80% of what you would usually dry before curing, I've tried with too fresh of bud and got water in with the rosin. But you're not pressing flower so I'm not sure about trim..


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

I found this:



> Live rosin is a concentrate extracted without the use of chemicals or solvents. Freshly harvest flowers are flash frozen, and then pressed using extreme heat and pressure. The resulting extract is a pure representation of the plant’s flavour palette and terpine profile. The THC crystals are closest to the freshly harvested plant, which many people find cleaner and more flavourful.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> So, fresh freeze, then throw in tumbler and squish kief?


that's what I want to try....


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

The thing about the water that mushy brought up is a great point. It makes sense that water would squirt out too.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

Holy Sh*T!......our new e-nail rig just got here. Our first real oil rig.......I'm duckedFup!


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 18, 2016)

Very nice  I'm waiting for my health stone to get here


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Very nice  I'm waiting for my health stone to get here


I'm still waiting on a quartz nail to go with it..but for now this think kicks ass


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

We dabbin, dab dab dab dab dab dab a dab dabbin dab a doo time . First song of the day here


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm still waiting on a quartz nail to go with it..but for now this think kicks ass


Oh nice you got a quartz! I just use a torch to heat but an e nail would be really nice.. have you ever checked out health stones? Supposed to be really nice flavour and easy to smoke on the go, I'll be using it in the garden lots


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We dabbin, dab dab dab dab dab dab a dab dabbin dab a doo time . First song of the day here


Lol, same thing here my friend. Gives me such good vibes first thing in the morning!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2016)

You say the run time is 10 min.?

Try cleaning @ 3 min reinstall bag and run 3 more min, repeat till done.

Im sure you'll get lighter colors first then darker as less of the tricombs are left in the trim.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Very nice  I'm waiting for my health stone to get here


we were looking at sapphire nail inserts...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> You say the run time is 10 min.?
> 
> Try cleaning @ 3 min reinstall bag and run 3 more min, repeat till done.
> 
> Im sure you'll get lighter colors first then darker as less of the tricombs are left in the trim.


I'll try that pappy....I also have finer screens coming, I want the best rosin I can extract.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we were looking at sapphire nail inserts...
> View attachment 3760673


Ahh I've never seen those before! Neat. I've seen some almost white rosin pressed at 165, you won't get the return you want, but it'll be head stash..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Holy Sh*T!......our new e-nail rig just got here. Our first real oil rig.......I'm duckedFup!
> View attachment 3760615


Congratulations on your first new oil rig. what is that salmon color liquid in there? The thing i like about the oil rig is it looks like the glass doesnt get very dirty at all, no resin build up. That is quite appealing to me.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Congratulations on your first new oil rig. what is that salmon color liquid in there? The thing i like about the oil rig is it looks like the glass doesnt get very dirty at all, no resin build up. That is quite appealing to me.


It's called Rez block. it helps with resin build up, the glass just rinses clean with hot water. It looks like cranberry juice. just a few drops in the water. seems to be working well.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's called Rez block. it helps with resin build up, the glass just rinses clean with hot water. It looks like cranberry juice. just a few drops in the water. seems to be working well.


What's it made of. Are the liquid vapors from it clean? Congrats on the new gear. Dabbing makes me feel like when I first smoked marijuana. Completely high. Still does after several years of daily dabbing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

757growin said:


> What's it made of. Are the liquid vapors from it clean? Congrats on the new gear. Dabbing makes me feel like when I first smoked marijuana. Completely high. Still does after several years of daily dabbing.


I cant wait, never dabbed. Cant believe I said that, fuck


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I cant wait, never dabbed. Cant believe I said that, fuck[/QUOTE
> I have only dabbed a couple times Vnskr. your not alone.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

ha ha a couple is more than never Amber . Sounds like we both need to get our shit together


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a small chunk of nepalese charas mixed together with some pressed nepalese hash in the pipe now. Thats as close as I'll be able to get to a dab at the moment


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2016)

i been smoking some Dog / wet Dreams hash thatbubbles real nice. lol
i guess im sentimental or something.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i been smoking some Dog / wet Dreams hash thatbubbles real nice. lol
> i guess im sentimental or something.


Awesome


----------



## nuggs (Aug 19, 2016)

JJ I have some of last year's sugar trim if you want to try squishing it.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2016)

nuggs said:


> JJ I have some of last year's sugar trim if you want to try squishing it.


Thanks nuggs, I have a bunch of our trim from last year, i'm waiting on some new screens to run any more. it will make good rosin it's just dark. I'm still trying different things, lot's of r&d right now..
I finally got the press & freezer & everything moved downstairs..& broke my dolly, that press is a heavy sob! lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Ah ha, so the full on basement dungeon lab is coming to fruition


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ah ha, so the full on basement dungeon lab is coming to fruition


yes, .......i'll get some pictures next time I go down....


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2016)

Can't wait


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2016)

Underground Rosin Lab......literally


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Underground Rosin Lab......literally
> View attachment 3761588


Fkn love it brother!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I cant wait, never dabbed. Cant believe I said that, fuck


ive never dabbed your not the only weird fuck whos never dabbed


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have a small chunk of nepalese charas mixed together with some pressed nepalese hash in the pipe now. Thats as close as I'll be able to get to a dab at the moment


im only finishing of some scissor hash from last season that's the closest I am...but ive had two roots last 12 hrs and drinking beer on a sunny warm day in the land of oz so ill be flying high today..(nothing unusual)
hope everyone has a chill day ...if you wake up in the morning u should be content
some ppl don't


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ive never dabbed your not the only weird fuck whos never dabbed


Get squishing you weird fucks  rubes you should see the pickled peppers I made today man jalamundos bit shorter than jalapeno but wayy fatter.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im only finishing of some scissor hash from last season that's the closest I am...but ive had two roots last 12 hrs and drinking beer on a sunny warm day in the land of oz so ill be flying high today..(nothing unusual)
> hope everyone has a chill day ...if you wake up in the morning u should be content
> some ppl don't


Scissor hash squishes into nice rosin..


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Get squishing you weird fucks  rubes you should see the pickled peppers I made today man jalamundos bit shorter than jalapeno but wayy fatter.


sounds the go!! if I don't answer again im of listening to 80s music and drinking beer  post the pics up on chilli world mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Scissor hash squishes into nice rosin..


I only had about 9 grams of scissor hash im only small time lol


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I only had about 9 grams of scissor hash im only small time lol


Shit brother that would have made a nice slab! I just squished two grams of scissor hash into rosin!


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 19, 2016)

Such a great thread I've been messing with rosin for a year and I think I've learned more today then that whole time period hats off to all you on this thread that contribute to ppls life on a daily !


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Shit brother that would have made a nice slab! I just squished two grams of scissor hash into rosin!


i tried squishing flowers in the missus hair straightener the other day..massive fail lol..but I think the buds were to dry to start with


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> i tried squishing flowers in the missus hair straightener the other day..massive fail lol..but I think the buds were to dry to start with


Oh man you should see how many buds I've squished and got nothing lol.. I learned the hard way the buds need a but of moisture to get good returns


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 19, 2016)

All this talk about rosin, I need a dab lol, little half gram bud, rolled up in a ball then squished..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> All this talk about rosin, I need a dab lol, little half gram bud, rolled up in a ball then squished..
> View attachment 3761625 View attachment 3761626 View attachment 3761628 View attachment 3761629 View attachment 3761630


sweet!!


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> sweet!!


Bit more than minor delays on the press, I'm still waiting  so half gram hair straightener squishes it is!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Bit more than minor delays on the press, I'm still waiting  so half gram hair straightener squishes it is!


which one did you buy & what's the hold up?


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> which one did you buy & what's the hold up?


Building one brother! Just need to get into my buddies shop and he's been way too busy lately, I have all the parts gathered just need to put it together..


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 19, 2016)

Just a mini 4 ton press  doing 3X3 plates.. only squishing for myself so it should do.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Just a mini 4 ton press  doing 3X3 plates.. only squishing for myself so it should do.


that's how it starts....lol

& then:


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks awesome JJ. Pretty clear too. I am sure you could get a pretty penny for any of those.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> i tried squishing flowers in the missus hair straightener the other day..massive fail lol..but I think the buds were to dry to start with





mushroom head said:


> Oh man you should see how many buds I've squished and got nothing lol.. I learned the hard way the buds need a but of moisture to get good returns


Thought I'd throw this out there. I just tried my first stab at it couple weeks ago with the wife's straightener. Got pretty shitty returns for the effort. So I took my small press that I use for keif pucks and pressed the buds before using the iron, worked way better, I took some BBK that's been jarred for 3 years, pressed and squished it...fukin amazing. I'm hooked for sure.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Bit more than minor delays on the press, I'm still waiting  so half gram hair straightener squishes it is!


So im ok using the hair straightener just need moist buds ?
My most moist buds ard tmbs sr71
..im gonna try this week


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that's how it starts....lol
> 
> & then:


Please dont tell me thats yours.....


----------



## 757growin (Aug 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So im ok using the hair straightener just need moist buds ?
> My most moist buds ard tmbs sr71
> ..im gonna try this week


And parchment paper. Reynolds brands works best ime.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 20, 2016)

757growin said:


> And parchment paper. Reynolds brands works best ime.


And a vice clamp to squish the hair straightener


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 20, 2016)

757growin said:


> And a vice clamp to squish the hair straightener


I use a wood clamp


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So im ok using the hair straightener just need moist buds ?
> My most moist buds ard tmbs sr71
> ..im gonna try this week


Of course brother, just pre squish the buds, I take a half gram bud and roll it in my hands to make a pea size ball. Then I squish that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 20, 2016)

757growin said:


> And a vice clamp to squish the hair straightener


I was just wearing heat proof gloves and using hand force..i gotchyas cheers for the pointers


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Please dont tell me thats yours.....


no.....I'm working up to this


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2016)

Had to put up appropriate safety sign....


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Aug 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that's how it starts....lol
> 
> & then:



Ill take two Rhinos a jet fighter and a couple skulls.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Ill take two Rhinos a jet fighter and a couple skulls.


todays kief squish....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2016)

2016 kief squish


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> todays kief squish....
> View attachment 3762389
> 
> View attachment 3762390


That top squish does kind of look like a space age jet fighter. But then I'm high.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Aug 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 2016 kief squish
> 
> View attachment 3762394
> 
> View attachment 3762395




A artist at work. Excellent quality as only JJ


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> That top squish does kind of look like a space age jet fighter. But then I'm high.


Sr-71 is what I think it is.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Underground Rosin Lab......literally
> View attachment 3761588






This was all i could think of when I seen this.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2016)

the aftermath...there was 7g of kief in each bag...


----------



## beachball (Aug 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the aftermath...there was 7g of kief in each bag...
> 
> View attachment 3763236
> 
> View attachment 3763235


Looking mighty fine . Lots of fun right there


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Sr-71 is what I think it is.


lol!....


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2016)

Like how the oil blots resemble a Rorschach Test. Those look like moths or butterflies, maybe owl eyes in the top right one.


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the aftermath...there was 7g of kief in each bag...
> 
> View attachment 3763236
> 
> View attachment 3763235


Just one press for each bag? Give them a fold and repress.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Just one press for each bag? Give them a fold and repress.


I tried that, didn't get much from a 2nd press.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I tried that, didn't get much from a 2nd press.


When using a higher temp there is no point doing a second press. If you do any pressing around 165f then I'd definitely go in for a second press.

Just curious what temp you've been going jj, sorry if I missed it.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> When using a higher temp there is no point doing a second press. If you do any pressing around 165f then I'd definitely go in for a second press.
> 
> Just curious what temp you've been going jj, sorry if I missed it.


I've been trying different temps. don't get much return below 200. right now 220 is working great.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 22, 2016)

And for how long? I see people that are doing these low temp squishes do 2-3 minutes.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> And for how long? I see people that are doing these low temp squishes do 2-3 minutes.


1min....I'll try a longer squish next time at 190 & see what I get...


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I tried that, didn't get much from a 2nd press.


Really? Interesting. Have you tried stacking a few of them together and then re-pressing? 

I only ask, cause it looks like there is still some good oil on those pouches. Are the pouches still sticky to the touch in some places?


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 22, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Really? Interesting. Have you tried stacking a few of them together and then re-pressing?
> 
> I only ask, cause it looks like there is still some good oil on those pouches. Are the pouches still sticky to the touch in some places?


I think most people use the pucks for edibles


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Really? Interesting. Have you tried stacking a few of them together and then re-pressing?
> 
> I only ask, cause it looks like there is still some good oil on those pouches. Are the pouches still sticky to the touch in some places?


yes, but very little, maybe a gram or 2, not really worth going after at this scale.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 1min....I'll try a longer squish next time at 190 & see what I get...


Only trying to help get you that honey!


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> yes, but very little, maybe a gram or 2, not really worth going after at this scale.


Gotcha.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its ppl like u sharing what they know that makes this outdoor section good
> Your talking from experience not some google warrior whos never done it but thinks he knows everything
> Good work


Bingo!

Good stuff, lol, on many levels.

JD


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2016)

Hit the Dab....


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 26, 2016)

Are you going to make any Crumble,it's a great buzz a little easier on us with the shot out throats?


----------



## MrRoboto (Aug 26, 2016)

Sure is quiet around here since the science experiments got going good.


----------



## MrRoboto (Aug 26, 2016)

Ground control to Major Tom


----------



## beachball (Aug 26, 2016)

I was gonna post
But first I would roast
This bud under pressure
To increase my pleasure
To the fullest measure
Ya see, its my buzz I do treasure
Just keeps me going, full well knowin
I am that guy, happy and high.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2016)

Can you hear me major tom

Sitting in a tin can


----------



## beachball (Aug 26, 2016)

BTW it is National Dog Day...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

Had dachsunds for the first 20 years of my life. Good dogs


----------



## beachball (Aug 26, 2016)

Yep, the only hound (and smallest of the hound breed) that was bred for hunting above and below ground. She just turned 11.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

beachball said:


> Yep, the only hound (and smallest of the hound breed) that was bred for hunting above and below ground. She just turned 11.


She looks like she could be saying "get this silly shit off my head pronto"


----------



## beachball (Aug 26, 2016)

Yep it was off right after the shot was taken.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

LMAO, I thought she may have been looking up at it . We had long hairs and short hairs


----------



## beachball (Aug 26, 2016)

All total we have 3. The other 2 are long hairs, black and tan and those 2 are brother and sister. Lots of fun.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

Yep we had 2 black and tan long hairs too and 1 the same color short hair as she is


----------



## beachball (Aug 26, 2016)

When I was a kid we bred them and saved the money for Christmas stuff. So it was always more than 1 all the time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

@doublejj
You guys been out for them salmon lately?

Them fish are straight mia up on the rivers

I here that they're starting to really nail them up the coast and it's just a matter of time, but this is crazy!! With all the water being released out of shasta and oroville, it makes zero sense.

Fished up by gb's today for the big skunk. Didn't even see one damn jumper all day.

I hope to god it's because of elnino and not from smolt die offs(or predation) the last couple years


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

@doublejj says "dab what"? LMAO


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> You guys been out for them salmon lately?
> 
> Them fish are straight mia up on the rivers
> ...


Yeah we've been out a few times & it's been slow salmon fishing all season. we are averaging 1 fish per rod on our trips out, & nothing big. Very few salmon out there this year & most are small.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2016)

They are nailing lots of big lingcod when they can get out to the Farallons for rock fishing...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> They are nailing lots of big lingcod when they can get out to the Farallons for rock fishing...


The steelhead bite is off the hook, but i'd rather scream fish on over salmon lol.

They're getting a few at the outlet first thing in the mornings throwing spinners, but this is getting scarey.
Of course the bulk of the fall run is gonna happen right when the season closes i know it


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> They are nailing lots of big lingcod when they can get out to the Farallons for rock fishing...


When we could still fish deeper waters, did you ever go out to the Cordell Bank?
Those were the big ass ling catching days.

Hopefully the crab aint sick this upcomming opener again. We usually go out on a crab/rockfish potluck every year for the opener around turkey day on the Cal Dawn.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The steelhead bite is off the hook, but i'd rather scream fish on over salmon lol.
> 
> They're getting a few at the outlet first thing in the mornings throwing spinners, but this is getting scarey.
> Of course the bulk of the fall run is gonna happen right when the season closes i know it


Shit. I guess today wasn't that bad on the feather 

 
I know where i'll be at tomorrow


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)

Sunday morning at Hash Church.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)

Home away from home....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)

On the ride down to the greenhouse...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## oldwatershoes (Aug 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3767709
> 
> View attachment 3767710


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Aug 28, 2016)

Looking stellar as always JJ.

That squishing looks very interesting. I like the fact that its solventless. Currently we blast all our popcorn and trim. 
How is the return in comparison to butane?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Looking stellar as always JJ.
> 
> That squishing looks very interesting. I like the fact that its solventless. Currently we blast all our popcorn and trim.
> How is the return in comparison to butane?


depends on what you are squishing. I'm getting 3% from trim...but it's sooo clean & taste is so good.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> depends on what you are squishing. I'm getting 3% from trim...but it's sooo clean & taste is so good.


cant wait for the bbq to try some of that stuff lol.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3767731


looking great there djj ya guys sure now what ya are doing


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Looking great at Lone Oak! Like a jungle in there. Good job guys


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks like @partlycloudy been doing a little work


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)

Hashmat suit.....this sticky Rosin has ruined 2 good shirts so far. Once it's on your clothes, forget about it..


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2016)

Beautiful as always JJ...love the suit!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like @partlycloudy been doing a little work


Indeed...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 28, 2016)

Did you redo the skins on the greenhouses? It doesn't look like the 50% you started with. Outstanding job to JJ, PC, and the Crew. Things are looking lush at LO.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)

greenthumb111 said:


> Did you redo the skins on the greenhouses? It doesn't look like the 50% you started with. Outstanding job to JJ, PC, and the Crew. Things are looking lush at LO.


No, same covers


----------



## beachball (Aug 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hashmat suit.....this sticky Rosin has ruined 2 good shirts so far. Once it's on your clothes, forget about it..
> View attachment 3767768


HASH MAT SUIT! LMAO  very cool and wise, too. Grow pix outstanding


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3767731


Does the greenhouse anchor in the ground


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Does the greenhouse anchor in the ground


yes, concrete in the ground


----------



## Fast50 (Aug 28, 2016)

Looking superb. GL on the flower side. Those are 200gl in the greenhouses?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)

Fast50 said:


> Looking superb. GL on the flower side. Those are 200gl in the greenhouses?


they are a short (18") 300size....so about 250..


----------



## Fast50 (Aug 28, 2016)

cool cool.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 28, 2016)

The Farm is looking Awesome Guy's !


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 28, 2016)

Been a minute since I've dropped by....mother fuckin wow jj...killing it as always....BEEEEAUTIFUL


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2016)

TP is just blowing it up at the Annex!... nice work young lad....


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> TP is just blowing it up at the Annex!... nice work young lad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking great everywhere around there djj good luck till the end


----------



## papajohn (Aug 29, 2016)

Doublejj you sure grow some happy plants


----------



## bulimic (Aug 30, 2016)

Doublejj, do you also do a Spring time harvest as well? i remember last year i saw someone on this outdoor forum vegging indoors during winter then putting them out to flower around spring time and thought it was you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2016)

@doublejj @partlycloudy @TWS im goid for high times now got a 2 year subscription
But i wont say no to a pile of savage henrys in a years time lol
Pc i got yo parcel just need to send it 
@TWS wat u want from aust bro all i got for u at the moment is fishing mags from my state


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Aug 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @doublejj @partlycloudy @TWS im goid for high times now got a 2 year subscription
> But i wont say no to a pile of savage henrys in a years time lol
> Pc i got yo parcel just need to send it
> @TWS wat u want from aust bro all i got for u at the moment is fishing mags from my state
> View attachment 3769021



I'd gladly forward you some money if you could send me a petite 30(ish) yr old Aussie chick with a thick accent.

Oh and a kangaroo..... I've always wanted one of those..!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I'd gladly forward you some money if you could send me a petite 30(ish) yr old Aussie chick with a thick accent.
> 
> Oh and a kangaroo..... I've always wanted one of those..!!


I can do a roo for you easy...im 40 odd now i would have to sift thru my sons friends to find you a 30ish but even thats to old..how bout a 24 or so...then agsin his girlfriends mum is a looker shes 40 odd..a very yummy mummy lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I can do a roo for you easy...im 40 odd now i would have to sift thru my sons friends to find you a 30ish but even thats to old..how bout a 24 or so...then agsin his girlfriends mum is a looker shes 40 odd..a very yummy mummy lol


hahahaha, fukn 30 year old Aussie girl will be out drinking most men at the pub by that age. old crotchety cunt by then LMAO. At least the ones that arent hitched would be


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Aug 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I can do a roo for you easy...im 40 odd now i would have to sift thru my sons friends to find you a 30ish but even thats to old..how bout a 24 or so...then agsin his girlfriends mum is a looker shes 40 odd..a very yummy mummy lol


I'm 43, and I already have a 40yr old (Russian Jew). (On going joke I have with my wife). I said 30ish because I didn't want to come off pedish.
We live in a 7 bedroom house, so I've got room for a few more and still have a play room (for the Roo's, get your head out of the gutter).

@Vnsmkr, I'm looking for an Oriental too!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> We live in a 7 bedroom house, so I've got room for a few more and still have a play room (for the Roo's, get your head out of the gutter).
> 
> @Vnsmkr, I'm looking for an Oriental too!


So you are a collector. Nice. I collect guns. Less dangerous to my well being.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I'm 43, and I already have a 40yr old (Russian Jew). (On going joke I have with my wife). I said 30ish because I didn't want to come off pedish.
> We live in a 7 bedroom house, so I've got room for a few more and still have a play room (for the Roo's, get your head out of the gutter).
> 
> @Vnsmkr, I'm looking for an Oriental too!


Multicultural mansion


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I'm 43, and I already have a 40yr old (Russian Jew). (On going joke I have with my wife). I said 30ish because I didn't want to come off pedish.
> We live in a 7 bedroom house, so I've got room for a few more and still have a play room (for the Roo's, get your head out of the gutter).
> 
> @Vnsmkr, I'm looking for an Oriental too!


LMAO MaiNiaK420 I can sort you out on that for sure


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Aug 30, 2016)

This house was built for a minister of a strange church. When he moved here he had 2 wives. From what I've been told, he soon acquired a 3rd. They had 10 children.

So the wife and I joke about it. Last years crop was the worse of the 3 years we've lived here. So I told here if this year didn't go well, I'd have to pick up some more wives. Because the land is becoming infertile.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> This house was built for a minister of a strange church. When he moved here he had 2 wives. From what I've been told, he soon acquired a 3rd. They had 10 children.
> 
> So the wife and I joke about it. Last years crop was the worse of the 3 years we've lived here. So I told here if this year didn't go well, I'd have to pick up some more wives. Because the land is becoming infertile.
> 
> View attachment 3769483


 Gorgeous picture, Looks nice anyway


----------



## 757growin (Aug 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No, same covers


Hey do they hose the covers down. I noticed I need to clean(hose down) mine and my solar panels once a week.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 30, 2016)

Headbands


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hey do they hose the covers down. I noticed I need to clean(hose down) mine and my solar panels once a week.


yes I think so...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2016)

Dogs enjoy the ride down to the greenhouses today....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2016)

the crew thinks I come visit just to see the plants.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2016)

Ok now on with the show.....


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2016)

I see some fat kolas behind you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Dogs enjoy the ride down to the greenhouses today....
> View attachment 3771100
> 
> View attachment 3771101
> ...


Looks like @partlycloudy enjoying the ride too . Awesome, that dog loving


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2016)

fumble said:


> I see some fat kolas behind you


Sounds like koalas lol

Love the dog pics as much as i love the weed trees


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2016)

All of the plants are starting to flower...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks like Christmas has arrived early. Some premium herb growing JJ, Lone Oak rages onward￼￼￼￼. Love them happy hounds pix too.


----------



## papajohn (Sep 2, 2016)

Doublejj


doublejj said:


> All of the plants are starting to flower...
> 
> View attachment 3771130


Doublejj do you feed such large trees often to keep them dark green? Nevertheless your plants looks like a crew of commercial nurserymen grew them,amazing!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2016)

papajohn said:


> Doublejj
> 
> 
> Doublejj do you feed such large trees often to keep them dark green? Nevertheless your plants looks like a crew of commercial nurserymen grew them,amazing!


Yes they do...& yes they are pros....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## BiBMaster23 (Sep 2, 2016)

Do you run into issues with humidity inside of the green houses?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2016)

BiBMaster23 said:


> Do you run into issues with humidity inside of the green houses?


Not really, the greenhouse sides are open all the way around & we have fans to circulate inside


----------



## BiBMaster23 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sweet, you are an inspiration for what can be done! Keep up the great work!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3771441
> 
> View attachment 3771443
> 
> View attachment 3771442


I love those shots of you in the middle of the greenhouse forest. You guys are killin it.


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh man what a show


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 2, 2016)

Doublejj, you are a man amongst trees! Looking good as usual.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2016)

@DST .....Plemon


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## nuggs (Sep 3, 2016)

Awesome Gentlemen!


----------



## beachball (Sep 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3772112


I bow down! Inspirational! ￼￼￼￼


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

Anything touching the roof?

I can imagine you guys renting a cement mixer truck and processing the whole crop as resin then squishing it with a car compactor and then gallons of gold pouring out the spout!

Here is a Purple Haze cross I made that you guys should try:



Cheers,
Mo

BTW - I think the Breeder's Boutique strain is called Plemon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Anything touching the roof?
> 
> I can imagine you guys renting a cement mixer truck and processing the whole crop as resin then squishing it with a car compactor and then gallons of gold pouring out the spout!
> 
> ...


Holy shit Mo, thats alot of beans eh. How many plants was that?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

One.

I would love to have one of these Maui Wowie boys in the middle of JJ's garden:



There would be buckets of seeds!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Here is a Purple Haze cross I made that you guys should try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 3, 2016)

Awesome blossom man. lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> One.
> 
> I would love to have one of these Maui Wowie boys in the middle of JJ's garden:
> 
> ...


Mo you should send Larry a bunch of seeds to grow in N. Florida


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> One.
> 
> I would love to have one of these Maui Wowie boys in the middle of JJ's garden:
> 
> ...


He looks like he is fkn loaded huh. Nice


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Anything touching the roof?
> 
> I can imagine you guys renting a cement mixer truck and processing the whole crop as resin then squishing it with a car compactor and then gallons of gold pouring out the spout!
> 
> ...



would be nice


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> One.
> 
> I would love to have one of these Maui Wowie boys in the middle of JJ's garden:
> 
> ...


Please bring some seeds to the bbq mo....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2016)

Find the dogs for bonus points.....


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @DST .....Plemon
> View attachment 3772100
> View attachment 3772102
> View attachment 3772103


Outstanding. Looks like one happy lady.
Check it @Don Gin and Ton 
Any citrusy smells or calyx colouring? I found the pink colour came more after week 5 and 6.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2016)

DST said:


> Outstanding. Looks like one happy lady.
> Check it @Don Gin and Ton
> Any citrusy smells or calyx colouring? I found the pink colour came more after week 5 and 6.


smell is stanky....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2016)

Everything is in flower & now the waiting game starts.
You got to hold on....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2016)

Damn JJ those colas are getting big.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2016)

After a good sesh at Hash Church yesterday, I'm finally getting this Rosin e-pen formula figured out & with a couple of drops of flavoring, I got this 1 year old kief rosin, tasting pretty good out of a vape pen....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2016)

cover me....I'm going in


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2016)

all clear.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2016)

Sailing in a Sea of Green, sweet picture.
Are you familiar with the EZ Trim JJ? I saw this vid and thought of you. It catches a lot of really nice looking brown sugar!!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> smell is stanky....


JJ's detailed reports remind me of my own ("Yummy").

It is very cool to see a BB among the giants there. I hear much
about how "stanky" Plemon is. (popped my first two yesterday)

Very appreciating being able to share the journey.

JD


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Everything is in flower & now the waiting game starts.
> You got to hold on....
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful garden sir. Hats off to you.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm excited to see how the plemon finishes, I'm sure it will be great. JJ thank you for the grams of Rosin you dropped off to me! It's the bomb ! I'm hooked on it now. I can actually Dab this Rosin, it's smooth and packs a punch. I discovered that it's the best pain relief I've ever found. Thank you Buddy , can't wait to try some fresh soon!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I'm excited to see how the plemon finishes, I'm sure it will be great. JJ thank you for the grams of Rosin you dropped off to me! It's the bomb ! I'm hooked on it now. I can actually Dab this Rosin, it's smooth and packs a punch. I discovered that it's the best pain relief I've ever found. Thank you Buddy , can't wait to try some fresh soon!


Thanks again Nuggs these plemons are looking & smelling fabulous. I had the same discovery with pain & no longer use any pain pills, I'm glad you had the same result with Rosin. The squishing seems to really bring out the CBD. I love this stuff. I have been making flavored Vape pens with Rosin, wait until you try these!!
I will have a few grams of fresh Rosin & some Rosin Pens for you next time....I need to pick up some tomatoes...see you soon brother thanks for the Rosin report.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thanks again Nuggs these plemons are looking & smelling fabulous. I had the same discovery with pain & no longer use any pain pills, I'm glad you had the same result with Rosin. The squishing seems to really bring out the CBD. I love this stuff. I have been making flavored Vape pens with Rosin, wait until you try these!!
> I will have a few grams of fresh Rosin & some Rosin Pens for you next time....I need to pick up some tomatoes...see you soon brother thanks for the Rosin report.


triple fkn awesome ^ Good stuff guys


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2016)

totally fuckin awesome!


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 6, 2016)

I tried my first dabs the other day, knocked me on my arse and my mates stuff wasn't anywhere near as golden and delicious looking as the shit you're making


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> all clear.....
> View attachment 3773658


much badassery man.  literally towering above you.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> much badassery man.  literally towering above you.


Don Gin and Ton, I passed a pack of your plemon and some Dog to Lone Oak Farm cause by the time I got them I was full. they are doing you proud man! The Dog is huge.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thanks again Nuggs these plemons are looking & smelling fabulous. I had the same discovery with pain & no longer use any pain pills, I'm glad you had the same result with Rosin. The squishing seems to really bring out the CBD. I love this stuff. I have been making flavored Vape pens with Rosin, wait until you try these!!
> I will have a few grams of fresh Rosin & some Rosin Pens for you next time....I need to pick up some tomatoes...see you soon brother thanks for the Rosin report.


I just picked tomato's today , they are perfect . none of the mushy stuff like in the stores.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2016)

I wish I lived up there!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2016)

I bought a new set of bubble bags & will try making some bubble hash into rosin soon...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Don Gin and Ton, I passed a pack of your plemon and some Dog to Lone Oak Farm cause by the time I got them I was full. they are doing you proud man! The Dog is huge.


awesome! reminds me i need to smoke some real quick haha


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2016)

The new bubble bags just got here. Tomorrow I will use the cement mixer without the cone, but with ice & water to mix bubble hash in & filter it thru the bubble bags.......stay tuned


----------



## beachball (Sep 8, 2016)

JJ/Lone Oak farms would win. I hope I can do this one fine day, Congrats to Oregon
http://www.oregonlive.com/marijuana/index.ssf/2016/07/in_a_first_oregon_state_fair_t.html


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2016)

I had a little Rosin squishing to catch up on today, so I won't make the cement mixer ice hash until tomorrow.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I had a little Rosin squishing to catch up on today, so I won't make the cement mixer ice hash until tomorrow.


Had to get your fix eh


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Had to get your fix eh


The smell of squishing Rosin from fresh trim/kief is incredible....


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The smell of squishing Rosin from fresh trim/kief is incredible....


Your the shit man


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 8, 2016)

Absolutely incredible Man..!!

I grew with a crew back in the day, gurilla style.

But I'd have to say, most of what I've learned has come from watching and reading the journals of this man right here..
Thanks for all you contribute DoubleJJ


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 8, 2016)

Much love @doublejj and crew.... your greenhouse is AMAZING as always.

been busy squishing rosin myself


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Absolutely incredible Man..!!
> 
> I grew with a crew back in the day, gurilla style.
> 
> ...





Garden Boss said:


> Much love @doublejj and crew.... your greenhouse is AMAZING as always.
> 
> been busy squishing rosin myself


Thats so true DoubleJJ. First thread I started watching when I joined RIU. Have learned alot


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> Much love @doublejj and crew.... your greenhouse is AMAZING as always.
> 
> been busy squishing rosin myself


sweet!....can I try some at the bbq?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> sweet!....can I try some at the bbq?


i'd cook you a whole suckling pig, apple and all, to drive that Cobra of yours! lol!!

keep up the good work my man. 

how can we Coloradans and you Cali guys meet up halfway somehow for a real shindig?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> Much love @doublejj and crew.... your greenhouse is AMAZING as always.
> 
> been busy squishing rosin myself


Hi stranger


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats so true DoubleJJ. First thread I started watching when I joined RIU. Have learned alot


I seen pics of jjs ladder grow under the raised cinder block greenhouse..then i stalked gboss and got info on gd strains then i bumped into tws fumble nuggs n tmb etc etc...and here i am with still 3 levels to complete to be a master grower lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hi stranger


----------



## oldwatershoes (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey JJ. I read your post on the trimbot from a few years back and I also see from more current posts you guys look like you use the Trimpal these days. Seems like you have positive experiences with both trimmers for the given situations. I've always done smaller grows and stuck with strictly people to trim but this year I went from a small to a medium size grow and I'm sure I'm gonna need a machine for at least a portion of it. Just wondering if the trimpal's quality of trim is worth the price jump over the trimbot? Just looking for something quality but economic to keep up with the smaller more tedious product that would clean up behind my trimmers.


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 10, 2016)

So sick. Thanks for sharing these great grows, no shit. How do yall get them so big? lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> Hey JJ. I read your post on the trimbot from a few years back and I also see from more current posts you guys look like you use the Trimpal these days. Seems like you have positive experiences with both trimmers for the given situations. I've always done smaller grows and stuck with strictly people to trim but this year I went from a small to a medium size grow and I'm sure I'm gonna need a machine for at least a portion of it. Just wondering if the trimpal's quality of trim is worth the price jump over the trimbot? Just looking for something quality but economic to keep up with the smaller more tedious product that would clean up behind my trimmers.


The Trimpal is a dry trimmer & the trimbot is a wet trimmer. IMHO the buds look & smell better if dry trimmed. They both work well, but I like the dry trimmed buds better...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2016)

Cement mixer bubble hash.....


3lbs of trim....


20lbs of ice.....


Let her tumble & get foamy...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2016)

All the hash is in the freezer to get hard before I micro-plane it onto cardboard to dry...smells sweet


----------



## beachball (Sep 10, 2016)

Freakin OUTSTANDING! Yum


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 10, 2016)

DoubleJJ Productions is operational


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> DoubleJJ Productions is operational


----------



## norcal mix (Sep 12, 2016)

hi brother
in the extraction of hash
which gives you more performance
dry ice?
or normal ice?

a big hug


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2016)

norcal mix said:


> hi brother
> in the extraction of hash
> which gives you more performance
> dry ice?
> ...


dry ice by far....


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I had a little Rosin squishing to catch up on today, so I won't make the cement mixer ice hash until tomorrow.


First world problems! 

It is good to be the King! LOL


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2016)

Find the dog for bonus points....


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Find the dog for bonus points....
> View attachment 3779384


Can barely find you anymore let alone the dog


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2016)

the plant to my right is absolutely massive....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 12, 2016)

Not sure if you already do this, but I let my trim sit in the ice water for about a hour before I tumble it, keeps the green out IMO. Massive garden like always!!! Great job Crew!!!! Same shit different year hahahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

I showed my wife these pics jj...all I got was "fucken jesus"...
I said yep jj is like a jesus of ganja lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I showed my wife these pics jj...all I got was "fucken jesus"...
> I said yep jj is like a jesus of ganja lol


Ha ha ha fukn jesus is right


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Find the dog for bonus points....
> View attachment 3779384


Tiny...lmao


----------



## papajohn (Sep 13, 2016)

Good luck doublejj,so far I've been seeing leaves falling around here


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 13, 2016)

Really dry ice hey jj? I've been watering hashing then squishing. Maybe I should try the dry ice out?


----------



## fumble (Sep 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the plant to my right is absolutely massive....
> View attachment 3779390


Lol...and the others are just regularly massive?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2016)

how do you take those pictures from high up like that, thats pretty nifty! . those buds look like massive corn on the cobs. good luck with the weather and mold.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)

papajohn said:


> Good luck doublejj,so far I've been seeing leaves falling around here


it snowed at Tahoe last night....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how do you take those pictures from high up like that, thats pretty nifty! . those buds look like massive corn on the cobs. good luck with the weather and mold.


a ladder.....the greenhouses pay for themselves this time of year


----------



## beachball (Sep 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Find the dog for bonus points....
> View attachment 3779384


Found the Dog, but cannot find Buddha  ! I Better vape more​


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)

beachball said:


> Found the Dog, but cannot find Buddha  ! I Better vape more​


I cannot get a picture of Buddha any longer, too thick in there..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

so JJ you got like guard dogs and stuff? I'd be out there FDD style in a tent with the gauge ready. and I am by no means gangster.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so JJ you got like guard dogs and stuff? I'd be out there FDD style in a tent with the gauge ready. and I am by no means gangster.


Greenhouse lounge....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

right that's it I'm unsubbing lol. SHEEEEEEEIT man. how long you been in this game jj?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2016)

i like your little cubicle JJ. but i think with all the extra cash flowin now you could really make it into a pimpers paradise. A wet bar, a nice leather electric recliner..... you can hire me as your interior decorator.!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

I was thinking where's the sound system and cushions etc. hareem style. not that he's short on ladies haha


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right that's it I'm unsubbing lol. SHEEEEEEEIT man. how long you been in this game jj?


long time...


----------



## beachball (Sep 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> long time...


He is good, I especially like this one.
Satellite Radio https://g.co/kgs/PAqQcA


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

Now that's just showing off. Fair enough mind doublejj. There's a lot of love gone into the farm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep and still alot of love going into it daily. Looking good @partlycloudy !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't go in for the guess the weight bs, how much is a typical crop?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

About a pound x number of plants


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol thought you were going to leave it at about a pound haha 

The whole us process intrigues me, the different price for indoor and out. In uk no one would even know let alone question. Also the competition must be fierce for top end weed. Here I know I can grow strains that will blow the local commercial out of the water but folks really whinge about what I deem a fair price for top draw. Especially when rubbish flies for £20 cheaper. Makes no sense Imo. Anyway I ramble...


----------



## Budddha (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah... a lb a plant lol... not in ca sun with experience. More like 4+ a plant.

I cant wait until i relocate to the hills this coming year... jj ur killin it. Keep it going


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

About a pound is our unit of measure here . I know people are pulling upwards of 4, even 8 but about a pound is a good round number


----------



## Dan Drews (Sep 13, 2016)

The first rule of Rollitup - never discuss poundage or price
The second rule of Rollitup - never discuss poundage or price.

Legal, semi-legal, quasi-legal, or illegal, there's too much money at stake and too many dangerously stupid people out there in the world. Never tempt fate.

Admire the man's garden, then make your own guess. Just keep it to yourself.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> The first rule of Rollitup - never discuss poundage or price
> The second rule of Rollitup - never discuss poundage or price.
> 
> Legal, semi-legal, quasi-legal, or illegal, there's too much money at stake and too many dangerously stupid people out there in the world. Never tempt fate.
> ...


Yep true dat


----------



## Budddha (Sep 13, 2016)

Got it. about a lb it is.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)

Live Rosin.....
Due to un unfortunate accident to a lower branch on a friends plant while visiting a buddies farm, I was gifted a beautiful nearly mature branch too experiment with extracting Live Rosin. So I took the branch home & put it in the freezer overnight, then up it into my 160mic bubble bag with 2lbs of dry ice & shook for 5min. Live frozen Kief......


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Live Rosin.....
> Due to un unfortunate accident to a lower branch on a friends plant while visiting a buddies farm, I was gifted a beautiful nearly mature branch too experiment with extracting Live Rosin. So I took the branch home & put it in the freezer overnight, then up it into my 160mic bubble bag with 2lbs of dry ice & shook for 5min. Live frozen Kief......
> View attachment 3780118
> 
> ...


Mmmm


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)

This live fresh kief isn't like dry kief because it's still sticky. You cannot collect it with a playing card like dry kief, we had to stitch to razor blades to get it off the mirror...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Live Rosin.....
> Due to un unfortunate accident to a lower branch on a friends plant while visiting a buddies farm, I was gifted a beautiful nearly mature branch too experiment with extracting Live Rosin. So I took the branch home & put it in the freezer overnight, then up it into my 160mic bubble bag with 2lbs of dry ice & shook for 5min. Live frozen Kief......
> View attachment 3780118
> 
> ...


I should be turning all my saved up frozen bags of popcorn and head leaf etc thru a bubble bag ....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I should be turning all my saved up frozen bags of popcorn and head leaf etc thru a bubble bag ....


Toss in a mason jar with panty hose tied around the end and dry ice and shake it. Very little hassle, very little mess


----------



## beachball (Sep 13, 2016)

Turning misfortune into good fortune...excellent!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Fresh frozen, looks good. Bet its sticky as fuck


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)

Live Rosin........


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Toss in a mason jar with panty hose tied around the end and dry ice and shake it. Very little hassle, very little mess


Great idea ...ill find out where to source dry ice from in my area this week


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Live Rosin........
> 
> View attachment 3780136
> 
> ...


Ahhh was wondering where the "fruit" came from when it fell off the tree


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great idea ...ill find out where to source dry ice from in my area this week


welding shop


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

From Mohican: Welding Gas shops have the best CO2 pellets. They scoop out portions into a heavy paper bag. I used a styrofoam cooler for transporting them home.


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 13, 2016)

looks bomb. So you still use the keef then?

*kief. thought that looked funny. lol


----------



## 757growin (Sep 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Live Rosin........
> 
> View attachment 3780136
> 
> ...


Awesome. You guys are kicking butt left and right!! What flavor is that live rosin. How awesome was the taste?


----------



## 757growin (Sep 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3779873
> 
> View attachment 3779872
> 
> View attachment 3779871


Got some outdoor by that mobile home?


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Got some outdoor by that mobile home?


Was the live rosin more sappy just wondering my self looks bomb jj also love the greenhouse lounge so ba bro


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Awesome. You guys are kicking butt left and right!! What flavor is that live rosin. How awesome was the taste?


The smell & taste & high are awesome.....my new favorite


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Got some outdoor by that mobile home?


about a pound worth


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Got some outdoor by that mobile home?


good eye.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Was the live rosin more sappy just wondering my self looks bomb jj also love the greenhouse lounge so ba bro


Yes, but it's starting to set up after a couple of hrs. I will let it set 24-48hrs & see if it stabilizes...


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 13, 2016)

Happy squishing  playing around with temps and squishing times..


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 13, 2016)

Low and slow for the golden butter..


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 13, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Low and slow for the golden butter..
> View attachment 3780284


That looks like you could slather it across a hot bisquit....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> That looks like you could slather it across a hot bisquit....


I could do that if I had in front of me!!


----------



## nuggs (Sep 13, 2016)

I was busy all day raping netting around my scrogs. glad you made good use of that limb. stuff looks different when it's wet. Thanks for the gifts JJ you are one of a kind buddy, I hope everything comes out the way you plan it. thanks again for the rosin and pens


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 14, 2016)

IMHO nothing beats the taste of live BHO resin from fresh frozen material. I can only imagine what live rosin tastes like. You don't pull nearly as much live resin per weight like you do with regular, but I'm guessing as long as you knock off all the glands your pull should be similar to dry material I would think.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> IMHO nothing beats the taste of live BHO resin from fresh frozen material. I can only imagine what live rosin tastes like. You don't pull nearly as much live resin per weight like you do with regular, but I'm guessing as long as you knock off all the glands your pull should be similar to dry material I would think.


Dabbing Live Rosin is like smoking fresh picked green bud but without any chlorophyll taste....Scrumptious! I've never smoked anything that tastes/smells like this..soooo good
like candy


----------



## flippinkeysmakinGs (Sep 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it snowed at Tahoe last night....


I saw that on fb my friends where posting pictures! Can't wait to be in north lake for the winter! Gotta finish up here in Maine first!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 14, 2016)

Did someone say Lake Tahoe?? Lol


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Sep 14, 2016)

you're crazy =P


----------



## fandango (Sep 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Greenhouse lounge....
> View attachment 3779823


Semi Retired Heaven


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 15, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Low and slow for the golden butter..
> View attachment 3780284


You press at 156? 156 for a 10 second squeeze is always gold butter like that nice shit man


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> You press at 156? 156 for a 10 second squeeze is always gold butter like that nice shit man


160 for that press! I'm going to try some really low temp presses, see what happens.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 15, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> 160 for that press! I'm going to try some really low temp presses, see what happens.


If you have a duel heating source try 156° for 10 seconds. The terpsssss are real at that temp lol love seeing others knowing that it's supposed to be butter or ur pressing too hot. What strain looks delicious


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 15, 2016)

Will do. It's sea dragon bred by @getawaymountain


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2016)

All my low temp presses come out too tacky, my guy's all want shatter...


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> All my low temp presses come out too tacky, my guy's all want shatter...


Thats nuts lol its a common thing tho sadly people think shatter is like everything. They need the clear even tho you loose way more terps from the hotter press. Your not the only one too man people just see glass and get happy lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Thats nuts lol its a common thing tho sadly people think shatter is like everything. They need the clear even tho you loose way more terps from the hotter press. Your not the only one too man people just see glass and get happy lol


You've got to play to your audience man....play what they want to hear


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd still be doing low temp squishes for myself  butter is flavour town.. some strains I find do not butter up on their own, and need working by hand to become butter consistency.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You've got to play to your audience man....play what they want to hear


Oh I do I shatter live resin because people want stability over true live resin lol


----------



## Budddha (Sep 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> All my low temp presses come out too tacky, my guy's all want shatter...


Have you tried tossing any of this into a vac oven?


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 15, 2016)

Budddha said:


> Have you tried tossing any of this into a vac oven?


Not a bad idea do a room temp purge maybe like 91° at highest


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2016)

Live rosin squishes out real tasty at 220, and stabilizes after 24hr into pull-n-snap


----------



## 757growin (Sep 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Not a bad idea do a room temp purge maybe like 91° at highest


What would you be purging from rosin?


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> What would you be purging from rosin?


Moisture just any moisture really don't need butane for vacuum pump to be effective.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

how does rosin go down at dispensaries, same price as bho?


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 15, 2016)

Na price gouge lol solventless bro sorry lmao I've heard of grams of full melt in Cali going for 2-300 a gram because of who made it and the strain. Shits crazy why it's better to learn to grow and make concentrates. I haven't bought hash in like 7 months have a steady supply of fire trim


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

i usually do bubble with my trim but fancy a change. 300$ a gram is just nuts. I'd want it blessed by bob marley and a reach around for that coin lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2016)

not even! 300 a gram,, gag me with a spoon and ,barf me out, i am so sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

well if folks are dumb enough to pay it.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well if folks are dumb enough to pay it.


or smart enough....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2016)

it would like have to give me like a triple quadruple totally tripindicular to the max orgasm for that much.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> it would like have to give me like a triple quadruple totally tripindicular to the max orgasm for that much.


you haven't tasted live Rosin.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2016)

oh yeah how do you know?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

still amazes me it took so long for the mj community to discover rosin. it's so simple.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2016)

or these fuckin vape pens. what stealth delivery units.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 15, 2016)

Ah, put the 2 together and enjoy.......


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You've got to play to your audience man....play what they want to hear


Thats why ive gotten in trouble a few timed in my life


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2016)

I never should have tasted live Rosin. I'll never get that genie back into the bottle, I'm hooked.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Greenhouse lounge....
> View attachment 3779823


That pic so reminded me of your side house grows in the carports. Your going to need to elevate the greenhouses with those beasties. Great job guys.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how does rosin go down at dispensaries, same price as bho?


Same as BHO in CO. Live resin (bho) sells the highest out here - up to 120/gram. Rosin and live rosin usually sit at 40-60/gram. Redicilous if you ask me.. I produce live resin as good quality as dispensaries for only like $3-4/gram. Crazy high mark up.


----------



## fumble (Sep 16, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Same as BHO in CO. Live resin (bho) sells the highest out here - up to 120/gram. Rosin and live rosin usually sit at 40-60/gram. Redicilous if you ask me.. I produce live resin as good quality as dispensaries for only like $3-4/gram. Crazy high mark up.


They double what they pay...or more. At least with edibles


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 16, 2016)

Shit where I'm at you can easily get 20 a gram just for seedless flowers, how's that for markup lol?


----------



## Dan Drews (Sep 16, 2016)

Market check - A local medical cannabis dispensary is selling 'True OG' live resin for $50 per 1/2 gram. 

I'd buy some and make an informed report but if I'm paying $100 for a gram of something, I'd be expecting at least dinner and a blow job. Call me cheap but that's a lot of money for a tasty buzz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Same as BHO in CO. Live resin (bho) sells the highest out here - up to 120/gram. Rosin and live rosin usually sit at 40-60/gram. Redicilous if you ask me.. I produce live resin as good quality as dispensaries for only like $3-4/gram. Crazy high mark up.


That's some bullshit. That's big pharma mentality.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's some bullshit. That's big pharma mentality.


What, the 120/gram? They were saying 200-300/gram for live rosin in Cali if I read that right


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2016)

I can't wait until the BBQ so I can turn so many people on to how incredible Live Rosin tastes....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> Market check - A local medical cannabis dispensary is selling 'True OG' live resin for $50 per 1/2 gram.
> 
> I'd buy some and make an informed report but if I'm paying $100 for a gram of something, I'd be expecting at least dinner and a blow job. Call me cheap but that's a lot of money for a tasty buzz.


WTF are they on.


----------



## beachball (Sep 16, 2016)

I hear that the company that makes fentanyl (synthetic morphine or some such) Insys Corp, spent a half million bucks in anti legalization of cannabis ads in Arizona.
So far it is said that Big Pharmacy looses an overall 5% in annual sales per state when they go legal. We are on the correct path my brothers.​


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's some bullshit. That's big pharma mentality.


It is Don, fucking sickening


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

Either way its ridiculous. That's stupid money for a plant


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2016)

I saw a guy showing off his new $12,000 glass pipe on you tube the other day & it came with it's own wooden box. With glass prices this high they need some really good stuff to dab with it...


----------



## beachball (Sep 16, 2016)

Here, I just had to look LOL 
http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/blog/custom-glass-art-show-colorado-420


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2016)

Jjs in the business of making a living and setting himself up for life in retirement down the track......while ppl are willing to keep a business alive buy paying what some ppl call ridiculous prices there is always a market to meet demand and the ones at the start of the food chain in supply are the ones who benefit 
It is what it is and until live rosin is at a stage where supply outweighs demand so prices drop it stays .....
this HTML class. Value is


----------



## 757growin (Sep 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I saw a guy showing off his new $12,000 glass pipe on you tube the other day & it came with it's own wooden box. With glass prices this high they need some really good stuff to dab with it...





beachball said:


> Here, I just had to look LOL
> http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/blog/custom-glass-art-show-colorado-420


There is a sucker born every day! Plus there's rich folk out there who have nothing better to do then buy only the best. Two of my favorite customers!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Supply and demand. There will always be lower and higher pricing because that's the way the world operates


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm pacing around the Rosin lab right now biding my time until harvest starts & I will get my hands on more fresh frozen flowers to run. I could easily run an entire plant into Live Rosin without even blinking an eye. This is the stuff I have been looking for.....or at least it always will be.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I could easily run an entire plant into Live Rosin without even blinking an eye. This is the stuff I have been looking for.....or at least it always will be.


I definitely hear you there JJ. I agree too, why not run it all to live rosin


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I definitely hear you there JJ. I agree too, why not run it all to live rosin


mostly because my partners see it a little differently...lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> mostly because my partners see it a little differently...lol


Because the cash comes faster the other direction? Just curious why.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2016)

The return is not that good......it's more boutique stuff


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2016)

You would have to charge $100 a gram.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah but it also is such a "fad" (not sure if thats right word descriptor) that everyone is buying it, everyone.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You would have to charge $100 a gram.....


So go after those ones who are dropping 15k on their motherships


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah but it also is such a "fad" (not sure if thats right word descriptor) that everyone is buying it, everyone.


it's a demand driven market, so we'll see


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

I would be curious to know what dispensaries are charging for that stuff with the "bubbleman" label. Primo prices I am sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Supply and demand. There will always be lower and higher pricing because that's the way the world operates


Did i not say that a few posts back


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

yeah, and, so I repeated lmao. wont be the first and probably not the last. So we agreed


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> yeah, and, so I repeated lmao. wont be the first and probably not the last. So we agreed


Bit bland my reply sorry...im halfway thru a bottle of kraken...prob best i log off till tomorrow during my next half


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Enjoy your Saturday man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2016)

Jj is doing him and making good stacks no doubt doing it and I genuinely applaud that. That said I'll be damned if I'll pay anyone 100-300$ for something I can grow myself and press with hair straighteners and parchment paper for less than the cost of a cheeseburger is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Sep 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Jjs in the business of making a living and setting himself up for life in retirement down the track......while ppl are willing to keep a business alive buy paying what some ppl call ridiculous prices there is always a market to meet demand and the ones at the start of the food chain in supply are the ones who benefit
> It is what it is and until live rosin is at a stage where supply outweighs demand so prices drop it stays .....
> this HTML class. Value is


I know man and I agree.. It's just frustrating to me. I give the stuff away for free to my homies all the time. I've easily given away 3-4 oz's of very good quality live resin over the last 2 months.. Spread the love. , I just don't see a reason in being greedy, literally robbing people. At least not with products like live resin that you can produce out of trim. Rosin on the other hand I think you may have to use flowers? Oh -- people that are at the top of the food chain are usually the ones wholesaling giving good prices, where as the people at the bottom of the food chain are usually the ones taxing, squeezing out every last dollar they can.

Oh well to each their own, if theirs a market to support it then there will be people buying it, like you said.


@doublejj have you ever tried live resin bho vs live rosin?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 17, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> Market check - A local medical cannabis dispensary is selling 'True OG' live resin for $50 per 1/2 gram.
> 
> I'd buy some and make an informed report but if I'm paying $100 for a gram of something, I'd be expecting at least dinner and a blow job. Call me cheap but that's a lot of money for a tasty buzz.


AMEN Brother


----------



## 757growin (Sep 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm pacing around the Rosin lab right now biding my time until harvest starts & I will get my hands on more fresh frozen flowers to run. I could easily run an entire plant into Live Rosin without even blinking an eye. This is the stuff I have been looking for.....or at least it always will be.


Sounds like a good use of the annex!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Jj is doing him and making good stacks no doubt doing it and I genuinely applaud that. That said I'll be damned if I'll pay anyone 100-300$ for something I can grow myself and press with hair straighteners and parchment paper for less than the cost of a cheeseburger is what I'm trying to say.


You can buy cheap tobacco, yet some people will still pay $50 for a fine cigar.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

757growin said:


> Sounds like a good use of the annex!


we're playing a team sport, none of the plants belong only to me....i'll have to wait for fresh popcorn at harvest


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> I know man and I agree.. It's just frustrating to me. I give the stuff away for free to my homies all the time. I've easily given away 3-4 oz's of very good quality live resin over the last 2 months.. Spread the love. , I just don't see a reason in being greedy, literally robbing people. At least not with products like live resin that you can produce out of trim. Rosin on the other hand I think you may have to use flowers? Oh -- people that are at the top of the food chain are usually the ones wholesaling giving good prices, where as the people at the bottom of the food chain are usually the ones taxing, squeezing out every last dollar they can.
> 
> Oh well to each their own, if theirs a market to support it then there will be people buying it, like you said.
> 
> ...


No I have never tried bho live resin, but live Rosin is out of this world good...


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey DoubleJJ.
What micro fabric size do you use? Do you buy the premade ones or do you make your own? And can the micro fabric be reused or do you use fresh fabric for each squeeze?

Sorry for all the questions, I read back quite a ways and haven't seen any of you talk about the size micro fabric you all use, just temp settings.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Hey DoubleJJ.
> What micro fabric size do you use? Do you buy the premade ones or do you make your own? Cand can the micro fabric be reused or do you use fresh fabric for each squeeze?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I read back quite a ways and haven't seen any of you talk about the size micro fabric you all use, just temp settings.


The cement mixer...er Cryrogenic Extractor we have been using the 150mic screen to get the kief. The squish bags are pre-made 37mic 2"x4", one use only, although I was going to talk to fumble to see if she wants the squished bags for edibles..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2016)

Seems like you could wash the bags in ISO and reuse them.

Have you researched the stainless steel mesh?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Seems like you could wash the bags in ISO and reuse them.
> 
> Have you researched the stainless steel mesh?


The squish bags are $1.20ea....it would probably cost $1.00 per bag in time & ISO to reclaim them. Not worth .20 to me. We have soo much trim to run it would not be cost effective, for .20 I can use a new bag each time


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2016)

Do you have any acetone handy? Could you run an experiment for me and soak one of those bags for 5 minutes and see what happens?

I would really appreciate it!

The Purple Haze crossed with the Backyard IBL has revegged and has this amazing mild fuel scent with that undescribable haze undertone. It is finally starting to stack:










I had to put a net on it yesterday because it was starting to flop! It is full of seeds from the Maui Wowie male.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Do you have any acetone handy? Could you run an experiment for me and soak one of those bags for 5 minutes and see what happens?
> 
> I would really appreciate it!
> 
> ...


those look fabulous mo....I don't have any acetone, but I did just order another 100 bags...
P.S. I do use a new sheet of parchment paper for each squish also, & buy Reynolds parchment by the case..


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> those look fabulous mo....I don't have any acetone, but I did just order another 100 bags...
> P.S. I do use a new sheet of parchment paper for each squish also, & buy Reynolds parchment by the case..


Re using parchment is a horrible idea, I learned the hard way :/


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Re using parchment is a horrible idea, I learned the hard way :/


Yeah, I tried 1 sheet......no no


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 17, 2016)

Some live rosin from a sea dragon bud  rather sappy but I hate dealing with shatter, pieces go flying onto the carpet every time I try to pick a hoot..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Some live rosin from a sea dragon bud  rather sappy but I hate dealing with shatter, pieces go flying onto the carpet every time I try to pick a hoot..
> View attachment 3783112


How does that taste?!


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Sep 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No I have never tried bho live resin, but live Rosin is out of this world good...


Man I wish you were out in CO so I could give you some live resin to try! Both live resin and live rosin are awesome!


----------



## beachball (Sep 17, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Man I wish you were out in CO so I could give you some live resin to try! Both live resin and live rosin are awesome!


Just landed in Denver. Whrn i got picked up the kid threw this in my lap. Like Werthers with a kick. I think I like it here.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Sep 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> Just landed in Denver. Whrn i got picked up the kid threw this in my lap. Like Werthers with a kick. I think I like it here.View attachment 3783156


Hell ya that's awesome! Hope you enjoy your visit!
If you get a chance to come down to southern CO hit me up and I'll put together a goodie package for you


----------



## beachball (Sep 17, 2016)

When I get my family stuff handled we will try to look you up. I will PM you when we are free to put some time in with ya, what town you near?


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Sep 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> When I get my family stuff handled we will try to look you up. I will PM you when we are free to put some time in with ya, what town you near?


Sounds great! I'm way down south, near la veta, but I have a place in pueblo so could meet you all up around there, it's a lot closer to Denver than where I'm at. Whatever works out


----------



## beachball (Sep 17, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Sounds great! I'm way down south, near la veta, but I have a place in pueblo so could meet you all up around there, it's a lot closer to Denver than where I'm at. Whatever works out


Cool, that's mighty hospitable of you brother. I will let you know what's up mid week. It's me the missus and my youngest, HA he is 37.THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

One mornings run of dry ice kief....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

7gr in each bag.....


After lunch it's time to squish some Rosin..


----------



## beachball (Sep 17, 2016)

Mmmmm, dang brother I can smell that all the way out here￼, looking sweet JJ


----------



## beachball (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok so first things first. Stopped and bought my first non-medical, LEGAL Cannabis ever. I was like a kid in a candy store for sure. Bought some Glass Slipper bud at 24.6% THC. Some stuff called Jack Herer at 19%. Some chocolate mint fudge mmm.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> Ok so first things first. Stopped and bought my first non-medical, LEGAL Cannabis ever. I was like a kid in a candy store for sure. Bought some Glass Slipper bud at 24.6% THC. Some stuff called Jack Herrera at 19%. Some chocolate mint fudge mmm.


LOL!...have fun my brother, enjoy yourself, & please give that boy a big hug for me...


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> Ok so first things first. Stopped and bought my first non-medical, LEGAL Cannabis ever. I was like a kid in a candy store for sure. Bought some Glass Slipper bud at 24.6% THC. Some stuff called Jack Herrera at 19%. Some chocolate mint fudge mmm.


The first time Sister was there after rec passed, she had to check out a shop. She bought a pre-roll for $10. She told me the strain, but I forget.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Sep 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> Cool, that's mighty hospitable of you brother. I will let you know what's up mid week. It's me the missus and my youngest, HA he is 37.THANKS SO MUCH


Sounds great my man! You all are welcome to chill at my house in Pueblo if it works out. It'd be me and maybe my younger brother. Hope to hear from ya & if not then enjoy your time out in CO with your family!

Kind love is one of the better dispensaries in Denver IMO if you get a chance to swing by there


----------



## beachball (Sep 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> LOL!...have fun my brother, enjoy yourself, & please give that boy a big hug for me...


Just did that for you and the missus, wished you all were here with us, definetely with us here in spirit. Squish Onward and Upward


----------



## beachball (Sep 17, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Sounds great my man! You all are welcome to chill at my house in Pueblo if it works out. It'd be me and maybe my younger brother. Hope to hear from ya & if not then enjoy your time out in CO with your family!
> 
> Kind love is one of the better dispensaries in Denver IMO if you get a chance to swing by there


Right on my friend, I am looking forward to the meet. Will check out Kind Love thanks for the recommendation
This place is a trip AND a treat on top of that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> Cool, that's mighty hospitable of you brother. I will let you know what's up mid week. It's me the missus and my youngest, HA he is 37.THANKS SO MUCH


Where are you in Colorado @beachball ? Got a few friends out there around @ttystikk


----------



## beachball (Sep 17, 2016)

We are in Lakewood. West of Denver I think. The kid moved here in 2014 from Ca.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> We are in Lakewood. West of Denver I think. The kid moved here in 2014 from Ca.


My niece lives in one of the Denver 'burbs. El Rancho de Sub Division I call it. I always loved it out there when I went to visit in the 70's and 80's. A lot more folks there now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> We are in Lakewood. West of Denver I think. The kid moved here in 2014 from Ca.


They are in Ft Collins. Having a nice time eh


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 18, 2016)

The taste is unreal man! So good I had to squish more. Here's some sea dragon live rosin


----------



## adower (Sep 18, 2016)

JJ did you ever get a tesla? If so where da pics!?


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 18, 2016)

adower said:


> JJ did you ever get a tesla? If so where da pics!?


He needs to wait until after harvest to have enough cash.
TMB-


----------



## adower (Sep 18, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> He needs to wait until after harvest to have enough cash.
> TMB-


Right on tmb!! I hope he gives some ride alongs! How is your garden going? Shooting you good vibes!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 18, 2016)

adower said:


> Right on tmb!! I hope he gives some ride alongs! How is your garden going? Shooting you good vibes!


Thanks brother, I can ALWAYS use good vibes.
We're right on target here, nervous times though being so close.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2016)

adower said:


> JJ did you ever get a tesla? If so where da pics!?


It's on order.....all I have so far is this thank you from Elon


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's on order.....all I have so far is this thank you from Elon
> View attachment 3783986


Hahaha like a boss !!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2016)

One of the early strains (Gangster Cookies) was far enough along that I could snatch a few buds to squish into Live Rosin....the smell is heavenly
The crew will finish topping this & one or 2 more in the next couple days....The harvest has begun'


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> One of the early strains (Gangster Cookies) was far enough along that I could snatch a few buds to squish into Live Rosin....the smell is heavenly
> The crew will finish topping this & one or 2 more in the next couple days....The harvest has begun'View attachment 3784008
> 
> View attachment 3784009
> ...


Thats awesome. Harvest time!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## mofoo (Sep 18, 2016)

hey jj, do you have any pics of your cherry pie? mine are farther along this year than last. ill post some pics later


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2016)

mofoo said:


> hey jj, do you have any pics of your cherry pie? mine are farther along this year than last. ill post some pics later


No I don't but I'll get some next time....


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 18, 2016)

Officially out of my weed and hash over here from my Oregon shenanigans.. Even smoked my bowl of resin. Started vaping today, not sure it's gonna cut it. Wish I was chopping some weed like ya'll. lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Fast50 said:


> Officially out of my weed and hash over here from my Oregon shenanigans.. Even smoked my bowl of resin. Started vaping today, not sure it's gonna cut it. Wish I was chopping some weed like ya'll. lol.


Feel your pain, I been out of my own flowers for months, waiting waiting waiting on flowering to finish


----------



## papajohn (Sep 18, 2016)

You and your crew members are insane,really..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

insanely good


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2016)

Well I had to order another bigger chest freezer because the crew is loving this live Rosin so much they have dedicated entire plants just for Live Rosin making. The key will be freezing & kiefing the plants quickly at the peak of flower while they have the most terpenes & flavor....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Well I had to order another bigger chest freezer because the crew is loving this live Rosin so much they have dedicated entire plants just for Live Rosin making. The key will be freezing & kiefing the plants quickly at the peak of flower while they have the most terpenes & flavor....


Cool stuff!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

beachball said:


> Absolutely beautiful brother, you and the crew have done another outstanding job, you have won over some new fans out here in Colorado that's for sure. Denver is a trip, go out to the industrial sections of town and the smell of herb is all over the place. Harvest approaches. It's literally "in the air" What a great feeling it is to be in a non hostile totally legal environment. California'state Prop 64/AUMA leaves a lot to be desired, but it will work. I will vote "yes" on it.


Im glad I dont have that shit in front of me as an option because though its a step, I still feel like its bullshit. Same reason shit didnt fly in Ohio and got crushed is because it was/is bullshit. I would have voted no on it, but thats me. To each their own.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm of the belief it wont work like that. Once its fucked you cant unfuck it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyway, Im not going to flog up JJ's thread with that


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'm of the belief it wont work like that. Once its fucked you cant unfuck it


Kind of like once a tax is in place "to pay for a project" and then the project is completed yet the tax remains. I can't believe "we" live in a world where a small majority tell us what the fuck to do and how the fuck to do it and "we" take it right up the poop shoot and ask for seconds. Fuck all that.


----------



## beachball (Sep 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Well I had to order another bigger chest freezer because the crew is loving this live Rosin so much they have dedicated entire plants just for Live Rosin making. The key will be freezing & kiefing the plants quickly at the peak of flower while they have the most terpenes & flavor....


Good on ya brother, keep the good skinny going.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

One more thing on that guys, as much money as we have and I mean the money we make from cannabis why dont we get together as a whole and make our own way? Its the money which drives this fucking stupid shit. Do we not have the money to sway things? I don't think theres a question there, its about being united thats the problem....Anyway, I won't say anymore on it, but I definitely have my beliefs in where things should be


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Sep 19, 2016)

I was wondering if the dry ice process would work well with the post vape product I have been saving. I got a f-ton of it. I understand that vape does leave some trikes behind so it stands to reason it should work.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

beachball said:


> I was wondering if the dry ice process would work well with the post vape product I have been saving. I got a f-ton of it. I understand that vape does leave some trikes behind so it stands to reason it should work.


That works awesome for edibles....Thats what I use it for...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2016)

There was a retired LA Sherriff on Hash Church on Sunday & she is part of a collation of former law enforcement officers for legilazation of marijuana. She explained one thing about the calif prop64 on the Nov ballot that makes me want to vote for it. If it passes all minors arrested for marijuana will automaticly have their record expunged at 18......that keeps kids from starting out with a criminal record. that alone is enough to get my vote.


----------



## beachball (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That works awesome for edibles....Thats what I use it for...


I will look up some recipes, thanks


----------



## beachball (Sep 19, 2016)

Found this interesting.
http://www.theweedblog.com/what-to-do-with-vaporized-marijuana/


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3784560


Your a lucky man JJ.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3784560


Mrs. JJ is looking good after her health scare. Must be all the love and rosin. Keep up the good work Jj, looking forward to the BBQ in a couple months. Will the Tesla(s) be there?
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Mrs. JJ is looking good after her health scare. Must be all the love and rosin. Keep up the good work Jj, looking forward to the BBQ in a couple months. Will the Tesla(s) be there?
> TMB-


thank you, yes much better....no the tesla won't here yet


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 19, 2016)

+


doublejj said:


> thank you, yes much better....no the tesla won't here yet


Tough to haul cinder blocks in a Tesla....LOL.
TMB-


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 19, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> +
> 
> Tough to haul cinder blocks in a Tesla....LOL.
> TMB-


We have a couple of Prius's. {as close to electric as I'm likely to get} My truck has a bed cover, so I do use the old one when I need to haul bulky stuff. Yesterday in Panama City the wife saw one of those sporty new Prius's. She is driving a C right now, and doesn't like it as much as the old one. After seeing that one in town, she is talking about trading up. I don't really like driving her C either, so it wouldn't break my heart if she does.


----------



## beachball (Sep 19, 2016)

Got the all Electric BMW i3, little guy hauls some serious ass, has suicide doors and roomy too. Love to pass by gas stations.
Cannot wait to see the Tesla JJ


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2016)

I will probably drive this to the next BBQ:



Almost got this one:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

beachball said:


> Found this interesting.
> http://www.theweedblog.com/what-to-do-with-vaporized-marijuana/


Yeah AVB (after vaped bud) is already decarbed obviously so I grind it to a powder almost and toss it right in. I usually do 50g per cook, so a tin of brownies gets 50 etc. I have clipped a few people with my deserts so I know how well it works


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Anyway, Im not going to flog up JJ's thread with that


you already have just mentioning it


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> There was a retired LA Sherriff on Hash Church on Sunday & she is part of a collation of former law enforcement officers for legilazation of marijuana. She explained one thing about the calif prop64 on the Nov ballot that makes me want to vote for it. If it passes all minors arrested for marijuana will automaticly have their record expunged at 18......that keeps kids from starting out with a criminal record. that alone is enough to get my vote.


that is definitely a great thing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> you already have just mentioning it


Hell I was just replying to it. I didnt bring it up!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell I was just replying to it. I didnt bring it up!


hook line and sinker was my motive lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I will probably drive this to the next BBQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could picture you mo in that car from back to the future...hell I picture you looking like the dude that made it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> hook line and sinker was my motive lol


bastard lmao


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I will probably drive this to the next BBQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of room in there. 

The one we saw yesterday looked like that. I didn't even know they made a sporty one.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> thank you, yes much better....no the tesla won't here yet


great photo of you and the misses jj.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2016)

Gangster Cookies Live Rosin.....
1lb4oz fresh frozen flowers & 3lbs dry ice 160mic bubble bag


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2016)

Money shots.... the smell is incredible


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Money shots.... the smell is incredible
> 
> View attachment 3785782
> 
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Sep 20, 2016)

I can only imagine. Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

makes my head spin to think of that amount of flower/kief making such a small dribble, although I know that dribble is going to be outstanding my head just can't get past it. 

Still, great pics JJ.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> There was a retired LA Sherriff on Hash Church on Sunday & she is part of a collation of former law enforcement officers for legilazation of marijuana. She explained one thing about the calif prop64 on the Nov ballot that makes me want to vote for it. If it passes all minors arrested for marijuana will automaticly have their record expunged at 18......that keeps kids from starting out with a criminal record. that alone is enough to get my vote.


Wish they had that law in the 80s in Scotland...busted at 17. Your record gets stripped at 16...at 17 you get stripped and butt checked by the drug squad...even after they have found your stash. Out of fucking order that was. And my wife wonders why I don't think the police are awesome dudes always there tp save the day....cunts.


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 21, 2016)

woooooow ^^. lol. That is badass on the dedicated live rosin plants.


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Feel your pain, I been out of my own flowers for months, waiting waiting waiting on flowering to finish


 right... if I do guerilla next year, gonna be like going to grocery store hungry.


----------



## norcal mix (Sep 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Gangster Cookies Live Rosin.....
> 1lb4oz fresh frozen flowers & 3lbs dry ice 160mic bubble bag
> View attachment 3785767
> 
> ...


hi brother,

what type you press ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

DST said:


> Wish they had that law in the 80s in Scotland...busted at 17. Your record gets stripped at 16...at 17 you get stripped and butt checked by the drug squad...even after they have found your stash. Out of fucking order that was. And my wife wonders why I don't think the police are awesome dudes always there tp save the day....cunts.


Wouldnt have made a fuck with me as I didnt go into that "system" until I was 25. Doesnt matter than does it, still fucked like everyone else. I dont mean physically fucked in the ass but might has well have been considering all the money I ended up forking over. The system is fucked whether you are 12 or 35, fuck their stupid shit, will clear your record if less than 18, what about over 18, its just as fucking dumb.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wouldnt have made a fuck with me as I didnt go into that "system" until I was 25. Doesnt matter than does it, still fucked like everyone else. I dont mean physically fucked in the ass but might has well have been considering all the money I ended up forking over. The system is fucked whether you are 12 or 35, fuck their stupid shit, will clear your record if less than 18, what about over 18, its just as fucking dumb.


I just don't judge kids by the same standard.....over 18 you at least are an adult & responsible for your decisions. when I was a kid I made many poor decisions, lucky for me they didn't stick with me for life.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't have the same thought as you of "kids". People are people, these laws are fucked. Whether someone is 17 or 25, they should have the same options laid out and shouldnt be fucked for life because they had some cannabis around....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I don't have the same thought as you of "kids". People are people, these laws are fucked.


well we should give kids a break when possible, they aren't grown up yet..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

I hear you but I feel like this "carrot" they toss in is not a deal breaker for me. Its that "its for the kids" argument they think they can hoodwink everyone on, not I


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2016)

norcal mix said:


> hi brother,
> 
> what type you press ?


It's a 20ton shop press with heated plates...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear you but I feel like this "carrot" they toss in is not a deal breaker for me. Its that "its for the kids" argument they think they can hoodwink everyone on, not I


It's like the old question.....How do you eat an elephant?.....one bite at a time.
I remember 20 years ago people arguing against calif prop215 because it didn't go far enough....change will happen over time


----------



## beachball (Sep 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's like the old question.....How do you eat an elephant?.....one bite as a time.
> I remember 20 years ago people arguing against calif prop215 because it didn't go far enough....change will happen over time


We had to start somewhere. I waited a very long time (years actually)before I got my recommendation. I had great reservations as Mmj and cannabis in general is a huge political football. Ridiculous as that is it is a reality that we can cope with.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

Well, to each their own, I feel like once the changes are made they won't be as easy to change once implemented as people think. I believe the right system needs to be in place in the beginning not later. Big business/ gov't doesnt see things the same way as we do, remember that


----------



## 757growin (Sep 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> well we should give kids a break when possible, they aren't grown up yet..


We should give anyone with a marijuana arrest a break, clear all marijuana arrest records. It is not right to have people coming in and profiting because now it's legal. While folks can't go get a simple 9 to 5 because of a marijauna arrest.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> We should give anyone with a marijuana arrest a break, clear all marijuana arrest records. It is not right to have people coming in and profiting because now it's legal. While folks can't go get a simple 9 to 5 because of a marijauna arrest.


I agree....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> makes my head spin to think of that amount of flower/kief making such a small dribble, although I know that dribble is going to be outstanding my head just can't get past it.
> 
> Still, great pics JJ.


it's like distilling liquor......drip drip drip


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

You've got an Aladdin's cave of goodies to play with there, kudos man. I always envy the space you guys over the pond. europe is so small, neighbors a wall and less than ten ft away from your grow etc.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Sep 21, 2016)

beachball said:


> Ok so first things first. Stopped and bought my first non-medical, LEGAL Cannabis ever. I was like a kid in a candy store for sure. Bought some Glass Slipper bud at 24.6% THC. Some stuff called Jack Herer at 19%. Some chocolate mint fudge mmm.





Been to Denver several times. It is so different . You walk in to a store or what ever you want to call it and pick out what you want. Canatonic(spelling) was the highest in THC last time I was out there.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't think I was fully thinking like an adult until I was 30!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I don't think I was fully thinking like an adult until I was 30!


Lmao, Im with you fellars!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 21, 2016)

I was constantly on my son about keeping things straight. If you don't need it don't drive with it. Only break 1 law at a time. If you've got smoke on ya, don't speed. Don't give them any reason to strip your rights, it's already to easy and the sytem is setup to do just that.

Don't let a stupid mistake at 17 diminish your freedoms. Like the right to possess a gun or be bonded for a job. At 17-18 they have no clue what this means unless we as parents teach them.


----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I don't think I was fully thinking like an adult until I was 30!


For sure Mo...same here


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> For sure Mo...same here


33 for me i reckon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2016)

Still working on it. Lol at at 34...


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I don't think I was fully thinking like an adult until I was 30!


If it only takes me another 2 years to get my head on straight I'll be fucking shocked! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2016)

who wants to be an adult anyway?! This morning I spent a good 5 minutes deciding between the strawberry lace or loveheart flavoured handwash and ended up with the mini aquarium with dolphin and coral reef inside. I really shouldn't get so baked on route to work.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2016)

I had to grow up when we had our first kid....42 year old and all grown up. Men never really grow up though thank fuk.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

DST said:


> I had to grow up when we had our first kid....42 year old and all grown up. Men never really grow up though thank fuk.


Yeah me too and Im 42 too, but fukn far from all grown up


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2016)

I am a couple of years on now from that point and still have moments of childishness....helps keeping the bairns entertained as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

DST said:


> I am a couple of years on now from that point and still have moments of childishness....helps keeping the bairns entertained as well


We had our first when I was 35, second at 37. Yeah am a few years past that too, but still 42 . Im much older than that in reality


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 22, 2016)

Grow up? Hell i turn 40 on december 10th and im looking for a party to attend......know any good ones around then jj?(ill grow up next year)


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm only 29, feeling semi grown up. I've fucked off enough $ to be a grown up I think. I have to grow up if I wanna do a real outdoor grow op anytime within a decade. lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2016)

I still do stupid shit like chair surf and dance like a queer on my 8 ball table at our weekly get togethers in da party shed...who wants to come to one 
and im 43 ...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2016)

I didn't say I died at 30!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I don't think I was fully thinking like an adult until I was 30!


This is what I thought. No reason to destroy anyone at any age for weed,
but 25 is too young for sure.

I am reminded of that cool quote from Phillip K Dick, the Sci Fi Author
that they showed at the end of the film based on his short story "A Scanner Darkly"

Ah, found it:

“This has been a story about people who were punished entirely too much for what they did.
I loved them all. Here is a list, to whom I dedicate my love:
To Gaylene, deceased
<SNIP>
…and so forth

In memoriam. These were comrades whom I had; there are no better. They remain in my mind, and the enemy will never be forgiven. *The “enemy” was their mistake in playing. Let them play again, in some other way, and let them be happy.*

Philip K. Dick"

I love that


----------



## beachball (Sep 24, 2016)

A slight diversion, but nonetheless very fun to watch. We topped Pikes Peak yesterday, burned one at 14,115 ft elevation.
Woah, what a buzz.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2016)

beachball said:


> A slight diversion, but nonetheless very fun to watch. We topped Pikes Peak yesterday, burned one at 14,115 ft elevation.
> Woah, what a buzz.


wow....I take it you guy's kept the shinny side up....that reminds me of some of those wrecked cars along side the road in Mexico...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2016)

Greenhouse Lounge...The crew took a well deserved R&R day today & left the farm. So the dogs & I assumed security detail duty. We staged ourselves in the Greenhouse Lounge for a good central location & stayed on full alert all day.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2016)

wet bar inside the Greenhouse Lounge....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3789085


Ha ha awesome picture Sage


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3789085


Cali slept like that after her swim today


----------



## beachball (Sep 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3789085


Keeping an eye peeled and letting the guys relax, good job. Yep we kept it on the road all the way. No one was killed in all those crashes amazingly. The last 9 miles are now paved. I do not know how the people at the gift shop up top adapt to the altitude. They have a mandatory brake check (heat) midway down for everyone. Flying home today, cannot wait to hang with my hounds. Peace to all out there in RIU land


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2016)

work hard play hard. cool pics peeps


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> work hard play hard. cool pics peeps


Hey guy's check out look of this beast.......2017


----------



## beachball (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice! Your new ride?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2016)

beachball said:


> Nice! Your new ride?


No....the crew is really into Diesel trucks...this new Chevy is a beast..


----------



## beachball (Sep 26, 2016)

Sweet so am I, I like the Cummins diesel available in the Dodge Pick Up and i hear they are in the Nissan Titan for 2017. That Chevy looks great.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2016)

This ones for the crew......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2016)

Tesla is more my speed.....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2016)

I am digging these:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2016)

They filmed part of the new transformers pic in my city a week back. Place sounded like a moto GP


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3804153/Laura-Haddock-teams-Anthony-Hopkins-shoot-scenes-Transformers-Knight.html


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello there.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hello there.


welcome back....


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I am digging these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'd look good in one MO . Just like the cartoon of the giant man getting out of the little car and sqounking dude in the noggin.


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cali slept like that after her swim today View attachment 3789146


Hi ruby .


----------



## beachball (Sep 27, 2016)

Good to hear from you. I would imagine you have been very busy. Heat wave here.


----------



## adower (Sep 27, 2016)

You guys work hard!! Hope you're also rewarding yourselves.


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> Good to hear from you. I would imagine you have been very busy. Heat wave here.


Hi BB.
Little warm here too . Busy is the easy part.
Rain forecast for Sunday thru Tues.
Hope all is good .


----------



## beachball (Sep 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hi BB.
> Little warm here too . Busy is the easy part.
> Rain forecast for Sunday thru Tues.
> Hope all is good .
> ...


Nice job brother we could use a little rain too. Thermometer registered 110 on the balcony yesterday. A local record. Santa Ana's blew all day and a couple before that. Today we get a break.


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 27, 2016)

Not as pretty as yours jj  almost ready for paint.. happy squishing


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Not as pretty as yours jj  almost ready for paint.. happy squishing
> View attachment 3791338


that should work fine...good luck


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hi ruby .


hows things mate ?those plants yoe doing definitely have the old tws trademark of good healthy big buds


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> Nice job brother we could use a little rain too. Thermometer registered 110 on the balcony yesterday. A local record. Santa Ana's blew all day and a couple before that. Today we get a break.


43 celcius that would be here...I think at a guess we would get 3 weeks of temps broken up up above 43 over summer and prob at least 8 or 9 days worth of 45 plus over a whole summer here..hell 2 years ago we had 3 days reach above 48 celcius turn that into farenheit lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 43 celcius that would be here...I think at a guess we would get 3 weeks of temps broken up up above 43 over summer and prob at least 8 or 9 days worth of 45 plus over a whole summer here..hell 2 years ago we had 3 days reach above 48 celcius turn that into farenheit lol


Aye those 48's are what Kakinada, India summers were, but hottest days went into low 50's; fucking scorching. Only thing that saved you was the ocean breeze coming off the bay of bengal (and AC)


----------



## beachball (Sep 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 43 celcius that would be here...I think at a guess we would get 3 weeks of temps broken up up above 43 over summer and prob at least 8 or 9 days worth of 45 plus over a whole summer here..hell 2 years ago we had 3 days reach above 48 celcius turn that into farenheit lol


I am feelin ya, we lived in Texas/Gates of Hell for 11 years, yep they get that kinda heat, too. Will not miss it, folks were nice though.


----------



## beachball (Sep 27, 2016)

45=113 ewwweeee that's hot.
48=118 steamin hot slow boil


----------



## beachball (Sep 27, 2016)

Here is a story not many people have heard regarding a particularly hot day in Santa Barbara, CA
https://www.edhat.com/site/tidbit.cfm?nid=32907


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye those 48's are what Kakinada, India summers were, but hottest days went into low 50's; fucking scorching. Only thing that saved you was the ocean breeze coming off the bay of bengal (and AC)


and those 48s would be way more humid than ours..we get mainly dry heat although if it rains the few days before we deal with humidity that is so stiffling I need to sit in my cold spa and drink beer all day ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> Here is a story not many people have heard regarding a particularly hot day in Santa Barbara, CA
> https://www.edhat.com/site/tidbit.cfm?nid=32907


By 2 p.m., the temperature had rocketed to an unbelievable 133 degrees! People fled to the Old Mission and Our Lady of Sorrows church in sheer terror, thinking the world was coming to an end. Others took to their adobes, desperately seeking refuge behind the earthen insulation of mud walls.

I can just imagine this above ^^^^ kinda gives me visions of that preacher series on tv everyone flocking to church


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> Here is a story not many people have heard regarding a particularly hot day in Santa Barbara, CA
> https://www.edhat.com/site/tidbit.cfm?nid=32907


56 shiiiiit...ive only ever experienced one or 2 days of 50 that I can remember in my life ( 122 f ) , I think 5 yrs ago when we had temps of 118-122 for one week in a row..you see ppl walking around starting to go queer in the head in that heat


----------



## beachball (Sep 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> By 2 p.m., the temperature had rocketed to an unbelievable 133 degrees! People fled to the Old Mission and Our Lady of Sorrows church in sheer terror, thinking the world was coming to an end. Others took to their adobes, desperately seeking refuge behind the earthen insulation of mud walls.
> 
> I can just imagine this above ^^^^ kinda gives me visions of that preacher series on tv everyone flocking to church


I watched that series, fucking great. Loved the werewolf dude. Great character as was the Preacher. Taken from a graphic novel they say.
That heat killed cattle and more. They have in Santa Barbara a wind event called a Sundowner. Heated air swings out over the ocean in the afternoon and then comes screaming southward towards Santa Barbara, heating the place up at sundown.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2016)

beachball said:


> I watched that series, fucking great. Loved the werewolf dude. Great character as was the Preacher. Taken from a graphic novel they say.
> That heat killed cattle and more. They have in Santa Barbara a wind event called a Sundowner. Heated air swings out over the ocean in the afternoon and then comes screaming southward towards Santa Barbara, heating the place up at sundown.


that series was gd for sure...watching all the banshee series at the moment but I reckon narcos series will be next about Pablo escobar


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2016)

hope you guys are killing it down there this season @doublejj. hell i should be looking in here more than i do


----------



## beachball (Sep 27, 2016)

Escobars surviving brother will let tourists snap a photo of himself for a price.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that series was gd for sure...watching all the banshee series at the moment but I reckon narcos series will be next about Pablo escobar


Just finished the escobar series last weekend. Good stuff but don't be drunk you have to read half of the show. And there is no surprise ending. Was hoping to find out escobar lived in Canada and is now a snow plow driver..


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> Just finished the escobar series last weekend. Good stuff but don't be drunk you have to read half of the show. And there is no surprise ending. Was hoping to find out escobar lived in Canada and is now a snow plow driver..


Lol...no chance watching it for a while..no electricity here for 100k ppl ffs


----------



## 757growin (Sep 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol...no chance watching it for a while..no electricity here for 100k ppl ffs


That's my worst nightmare! I freaking need electricity! Hope they get it back on soon


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol...no chance watching it for a while..no electricity here for 100k ppl ffs


Just to add to that prob looking at 36-48 hrs no power


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> That's my worst nightmare! I freaking need electricity! Hope they get it back on soon


My T5 and seedlings woops and everyones indoor


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> Just finished the escobar series last weekend. Good stuff but don't be drunk you have to read half of the show. And there is no surprise ending. Was hoping to find out escobar lived in Canada and is now a snow plow driver..


Good series to watch tho mate ?


----------



## 757growin (Sep 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Good series to watch tho mate ?


We like it for sure. The Marco Polo series is pretty good and we been watching a show called shameless. Funny stuff on that show, sorta relatable to my childhood.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> We like it for sure. The Marco Polo series is pretty good and we been watching a show called shameless. Funny stuff on that show, sorta relatable to my childhood.


Cool ill check em.out down the track


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2016)

757growin said:


> We like it for sure. The Marco Polo series is pretty good and we been watching a show called shameless. Funny stuff on that show, sorta relatable to my childhood.


Shameless is hella funny


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> Shameless is hella funny


Never heard of it but if you guys like it im sure i will


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2016)

It has William H. Macy in it, as the drunken dad of a family that basically raised themselves. He is an amazing actor. Another tv movie he did was called Door to Door. Anyway yeah Shameless is hella funny


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2016)

And they have those south Boston accents!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi jj
I hope things are continuing to go well for you! If you would be so kind as to remind me of the brand names of your cement mixer and stainless steel funnel with bags I sure would appreciate it . Have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi jj
> I hope things are continuing to go well for you! If you would be so kind as to remind me of the brand names of your cement mixer and stainless steel funnel with bags I sure would appreciate it . Have a beautiful weekend!


Harbor Freight I do believe...Its here: https://extractioncontraption.wordpress.com/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Zenport actually
http://www.durokon.com/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&zenid=ag41h8b41iij1rrq278l9a6fp1&keyword=extraction&x=0&y=0


----------



## fandango (Oct 1, 2016)

Where would I find the heated plates to buy?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

This page: http://rollitup.org/t/doublejjs-next-big-adventure-lone-oak-farms-2016.892910/page-141#post-12788971


----------



## fandango (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This page: http://rollitup.org/t/doublejjs-next-big-adventure-lone-oak-farms-2016.892910/page-141#post-12788971


Thanks Vnsmkr,Just now trimming for a friend who does not bother with the sugar and pop corn...little does he know that this product will buy tons of soil for next season...I found the large soil beds is the key to giant buds..I made a big error this season and did not cage the stalks,boy oh boy the buds are falling the trees right and left!


----------



## fandango (Oct 2, 2016)

Between the squish bags and a cone machine and buds...just maybe,maybe I can stay home next year and watch Gunsmoke all day.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2016)

Harvest time.....
1st complete plant is down


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2016)

They are showing their readiness. Boat that bass! Loving it. :0)


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Great feeling jj that first pulldown least you know its now the business end of season


----------



## fandango (Oct 4, 2016)

Shit Howdy,lucky you have open space to dry the weed...in my case I was told bye 2 different people yesterday...my front yard smells like a skunk!!R1 zone city site


----------



## Fast50 (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice!!! Enjoy the harvest.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

what a nice sunny day to chop! looks nice and dry. congratulations JJ!


----------



## Budddha (Oct 4, 2016)

Congrats its looking awesome. I trimmed a whole plant yesterday too... i cant wait until i can get a real trimmer... only took 16 hours to wet trim solo.


----------



## beachball (Oct 4, 2016)

Sweet looking crop. Whistle while you work! Magnifico amigos.
EXCELSIOR!!!!!!​


----------



## nuggs (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Harvest Friends! the Rainbow is over lone Oak!


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 4, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Happy Harvest Friends! the Rainbow is over lone Oak!View attachment 3796882


You need to get that pic framed !!!


----------



## papajohn (Oct 4, 2016)

Doublejj why don't you keep em green all the way thru till harvest?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

He does....Plants fade naturally when they deplete their nutrients...Thats what happens


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2016)

papajohn said:


> Doublejj why don't you keep em green all the way thru till harvest?


we pretty much did.....it's harvest time


----------



## papajohn (Oct 4, 2016)

Lucky bastard


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Hope you don't mind me dropping this over here JJ. Having a rough go. Happy harvest! 

FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have. I know it's tight times for everyone. Definitely appreciated if you can help. I started a freelance sales & marketing job last week and though its only commission based on sales I am trying.

I have a GoFundMe account to help through rough times

There was a time in my life not very long ago where I would have never thought about doing something like this, but this is not that time. We are having a tough time, me being out of work for the last 13 months. I am very confident a new position is on the horizon, but not before we are without a place to live. We need some help. If you can help I will be forever indebted and I do plan to pay back in full over time. Here goes nothing.

If anyone wants the link, let me know by PM and I'll message it to you. I don't want to post my name up here for the public to see, so if you want please drop me a message. Thanks very much


----------



## bulimic (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh man i am so jealous right now. Your harvest is going to be insane.


----------



## BLVDog (Oct 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Harvest time.....
> 1st complete plant is down
> View attachment 3796570
> 
> View attachment 3796571


It's Ben cool watching you and your crew blow that property up, you guys did alot fast haha shits inspiring haha


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> It's Ben cool watching you and your crew blow that property up, you guys did alot fast haha shits inspiring haha


The crew makes it look easy. Working with these guy's is like working with the Cirque du Soleil. They make it look easy but you have no idea just how much goes on around the clock to make it all happen at exactly the right time...they make me look good


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2016)

Every crew ive worked with needs a gd supervisor/team leader


Nailed it in once sentence i think


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 5, 2016)

papajohn said:


> Lucky bastard


"Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity."


----------



## beachball (Oct 5, 2016)

These dudes will put a smile on ya.
Have a g'day. Putting on a good jam after a days work.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2016)

beachball said:


> These dudes will put a smile on ya.
> Have a g'day. Putting on a good jam after a days work.


They play cool covers ..love the metallica one


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 5, 2016)

beachball said:


> These dudes will put a smile on ya.
> Have a g'day. Putting on a good jam after a days work.


Definitely made me laugh lol hillbilly acdc haha


----------



## beachball (Oct 5, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Definitely made me laugh lol hillbilly acdc haha


This is what Ruby was talking about.
Metallica


----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it snowed at Tahoe last night....


Can't wait to ski .looks like a few years of tahoe for me n the family . Might be in grass valley too if the chips fall right . Thanks for being such a good guy . Awsome work JJ n cloudy


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

Good to see you @Joedank
Hope all has been well for you and the family


----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Good to see you @Joedank


the pleasure is all mine ..
Might be seeing alot of me soon ms fumble . I hope my kids love the beaches of nor cali
Have I mentioned JJ those colas look epic ? All those cali connection seed starts ? Or cuts thrown in ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2016)

beachball said:


> This is what Ruby was talking about.
> Metallica


Have you checked out Iron Horse? They got albums of this stuff


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 6, 2016)

beachball said:


> These dudes will put a smile on ya.
> Have a g'day. Putting on a good jam after a days work.


Now that's a growers type of band. We need these guys to come play at our BBQ's
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Have you checked out Iron Horse? They got albums of this stuff


----------



## beachball (Oct 6, 2016)

Dudes can rock those instruments. Gnarly.


----------



## norcal mix (Oct 7, 2016)

hi brother
a stuffed shrimp,
sinaloa style

a big hug


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2016)

norcal mix said:


> hi brother
> a stuffed shrimp,
> sinaloa styleView attachment 3799255
> 
> a big hug


----------



## mofoo (Oct 7, 2016)

looking good


----------



## beachball (Oct 8, 2016)

norcal mix said:


> hi brother
> a stuffed shrimp,
> sinaloa styleView attachment 3799255
> 
> a big hug


Looks like something we had when we were in San Quintin Baja California, great Camarones!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2016)

Now I am hungry again!


I think I am going to harvest the MDL1 today. She smells amazing!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Now I am hungry again!
> 
> 
> I think I am going to harvest the MDL1 today. She smells amazing!
> ...


Looks gorgeous eh Mo. I imagine the smells are unreal @Mohican


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2016)

It has a mild diesel with that cinnamon haze smell. Can't wait to vape her!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)

Chillin at the Greenhouse Lounge today.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)

[email protected] @DST 
smell is out of this world Stanky


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)

Stanky Plemon.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> [email protected] @DST
> smell is out of this world Stanky
> View attachment 3800206


Beautiful buds as well huh JJ!!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 8, 2016)

Dang I want me some plemon. Looks amazing!!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Oct 8, 2016)

Avenues of the Giants. Those are some serious redwood trees with pineapples


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3800201


 Killing It This Year JJ. Pure Respect For You! Much Love.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks guys, it's all the crews work....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)

More stanky Plemon


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Oct 8, 2016)

Awesome update. Looks like a great year for lone oak!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2016)

That is one lucky crew!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2016)

No words...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3800270


Love that photo. I love cannabis like nothing else in this world, but I love dogs more.
@partlycloudy pretty girl laid out


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Oct 9, 2016)

Outstanding


----------



## fandango (Oct 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> turn the cone over & untie the screen...
> View attachment 3759209
> 
> View attachment 3759210
> ...


2lbs trim..what did the kief weight in at?was that 200g or so


----------



## fandango (Oct 9, 2016)

opp,s^^^...found the answer was 267g


----------



## adower (Oct 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> [email protected] @DST
> smell is out of this world Stanky
> View attachment 3800206


plemon from dr d is supposed to be good stuff


----------



## fumble (Oct 9, 2016)

Awesome guys! Looks so yummy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2016)

adower said:


> plemon from dr d is supposed to be good stuff


Its breeders boutique


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks fantastic @doublejj your crew are killing it.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its breeders boutique


Yup. @Don Gin and Ton creation.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> [email protected] @DST
> smell is out of this world Stanky
> View attachment 3800206


Where is the application I need to fill out to aquire that plemon trim? Lol


----------



## beachball (Oct 9, 2016)

Big CONGRATS to one of the most successful, hardest working crews on the planet, LONE OAK FARMS. That's one of the finest examples of Cannabis I have ever seen in my 51 years of partying, without a doubt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2016)

Badass JJ truly gorgeous trees


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2016)

That Plemon is a beauty!


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3800202





doublejj said:


> [email protected] @DST
> smell is out of this world Stanky
> View attachment 3800206





doublejj said:


> Stanky Plemon.....
> View attachment 3800210





doublejj said:


> Thanks guys, it's all the crews work....
> View attachment 3800241



Well don't ya know ?


Inspirational


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 9, 2016)

This is what I wanted to see when I wouldn't shut up about BB's gear. I wanted to see a beast grown outdoors in the Cali sun!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey JJ how big are those greenhouses? 
And how many plants do you fit in each? (If you don't mind me askin)


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2016)

they are both 30x60 but one is extra tall....


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks.
I knew I needed to build my next ones wider but wasn't sure If I need more length.

Currently running 24x64 with 24. Was thinking of doing 30x80 but 30x64 should work. (4 lengths of 16)
I plan to stick to 24 each. 3 GH's making 72. That would be the Wife and I's limit. (I do have kids though) lol


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2016)

we have 24ea greenhouse


----------



## Javadog (Oct 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3800202


Ha ha ha...JJ you are having to hold a hole open among the buds, 
to be seen in that photo! Another classic.

JD


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 9, 2016)

Plan is to build a bunch of new ones. 
We'll see what happens in November as far as legalization goes here. Even if it goes through they won't initiate the new law till August, so the Wife and I will make use of them next year. Then we can always put in fenced deviders and rent out GH space to any legal resident over 21 to grow 6.


----------



## adower (Oct 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Yup. @Don Gin and Ton creation.


Oh dang my bad. Thought it was from dr d


----------



## werm11 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks you so much for sharing your grows with us! Been following you for 2 years and this is my favorite thread!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2016)

werm11 said:


> Thanks you so much for sharing your grows with us! Been following you for 2 years and this is my favorite thread!


Same


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> This is what I wanted to see when I wouldn't shut up about BB's gear. I wanted to see a beast grown outdoors in the Cali sun!


big time ABM. green with envy doesn't even begin man. can see the time and love that's gone into the whole garden.


----------



## papajohn (Oct 10, 2016)

What type of shade cloth are you using for your greenhouse doublejj?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2016)

But Plemon makes fat, fat colas....let it be known!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2016)

papajohn said:


> What type of shade cloth are you using for your greenhouse doublejj?


regular home depot shade cloth


----------



## Fast50 (Oct 10, 2016)

my god, those beauts makes me drool. lol.


----------



## beachball (Oct 10, 2016)

Yep, those colorful calyx' s are quite amazing. Ginormous. Need smell-a- vision right now.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2016)

werm11 said:


> Thanks you so much for sharing your grows with us! Been following you for 2 years and this is my favorite thread!


thanks.......


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2016)

8 months ago.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2016)

Feb 2016..


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 8 months ago.....
> View attachment 3801779


I'm gonna get me one of those backhoes next year hand moved 100yards of soil 500ft this year and man did it take way to long !!


----------



## mofoo (Oct 10, 2016)

how is that plemon?!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2016)

mofoo said:


> how is that plemon?!


Not harvested yet...


----------



## nuggs (Oct 11, 2016)

I'll be running Plemon next year. Along with more Dog. Love those two strains @DST


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm cracking some Sour Tangie X Plemon/Sour Cherry beans bred by Doc as we speak. If that counts!


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 11, 2016)

Now that I think about it, I believe he got the Plemon or Plemon/SC cut from Nuggs?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's on order.....all I have so far is this thank you from Elon
> View attachment 3783986


Let me know if you want me to drive it up. They make them in my town


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2016)

greenthumb111 said:


> Let me know if you want me to drive it up. They make them in my town


you live in freemont?....


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I'll be running Plemon next year. Along with more Dog. Love those two strains @DST


Glad you folk are gettng some nice experiences with the strains. You certainly do them justice. Its much appreciated.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Glad you folk are gettng some nice experiences with the strains. You certainly do them justice. Its much appreciated.


After this season im gonna try a different seedbank me thinks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> After this season im gonna try a different seedbank me thinks


I like to hear that ruby, variety is the spice of life mate and BB has some seriously nice variety


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like to hear that ruby, variety is the spice of life mate and BB has some seriously nice variety


What bank again ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> What bank again ?


http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php


----------



## nuggs (Oct 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Glad you folk are gettng some nice experiences with the strains. You certainly do them justice. Its much appreciated.


You got it buddy Nice to have great genetic's. Keep em coming!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php


Thank you kind cunt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thank you kind cunt


You're welcome kind cunt


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You're welcome kind cunt


I really like the look of the dog and the cheese surprise...cheese for my hybrid tastes and dog for my indica hit
Reckon ill wait till end of season then see if i can do a big order in original packaging sent to me...im sick of seeds being handled outside of original packs even though i dont feel like ive been ripped of ...yet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I really like the look of the dog and the cheese surprise...cheese for my hybrid tastes and dog for my indica hit
> Reckon ill wait till end of season then see if i can do a big order in original packaging sent to me...im sick of seeds being handled outside of original packs even though i dont feel like ive been ripped of ...yet


You wouldnt have to worry with that here though as it be the source straight to ya. I have never worried with that either as I always get taken out of breeders packs from attitude. I never felt like a got ganked


----------



## Javadog (Oct 12, 2016)

I liked Qrazy Quake a whole bunch....it is another BB cheese experiment.


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 13, 2016)

nuggs said:


> You got it buddy Nice to have great genetic's. Keep em coming!


For the record @nuggs Dog was the best outdoor one that I have seen!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I really like the look of the dog and the cheese surprise...cheese for my hybrid tastes and dog for my indica hit
> Reckon ill wait till end of season then see if i can do a big order in original packaging sent to me...im sick of seeds being handled outside of original packs even though i dont feel like ive been ripped of ...yet


we'd love to send em to the states in nice packaging but well you know why we don;t it's jailbait for the company in a lot of states still.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we'd love to send em to the states in nice packaging but well you know why we don;t it's jailbait for the company in a lot of states still.


Ruby is in the land of Yellow Brick Roads down under, so it's jailbait no matter what you send. Even peanuts are not welcome, and forget about cheese I always get my kill watching Border Security in Australia....some of the shit the Chinese folk bring in is hilarious....i.e Border Dude: "So you thought it would be ok to bring these 4 dead squirrels into Australia?". And they have them warpped up in newspaper next to their undies lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we'd love to send em to the states in nice packaging but well you know why we don;t it's jailbait for the company in a lot of states still.


yep so true..


----------



## Javadog (Oct 13, 2016)

I had to get used to that too....kinda embraced it and now just 
think of Attitude as a supplier of socks.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2016)

DST said:


> Ruby is in the land of Yellow Brick Roads down under, so it's jailbait no matter what you send. Even peanuts are not welcome, and forget about cheese I always get my kill watching Border Security in Australia....some of the shit the Chinese folk bring in is hilarious....i.e Border Dude: "So you thought it would be ok to bring these 4 dead squirrels into Australia?". And they have them warpped up in newspaper next to their undies lol.


I remember the episode where the chinese grandma brought in about a dozen dead black birds/chickens 
She was like we just eat these ...like she was talking about a hamburger lol


----------



## nuggs (Oct 13, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> For the record @nuggs Dog was the best outdoor one that I have seen!


the ones that partly cloudy and the crew grew this year were really nice. I don't think you saw those ABM.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2016)

If the dog comes in feminized form im up for that as my main girl next season...lets get the sour kush,mk ultra and black d.o.g out the way this season first


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2016)

we have several days of rain coming & there are some large buds on several plants so the crew got busy & topped many of the biggest buds.....


Plemon....


----------



## beachball (Oct 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we have several days of rain coming & there are some large buds on several plants so the crew got busy & topped many of the biggest buds.....
> View attachment 3804441
> 
> Plemon....
> View attachment 3804440


Heard about the rain, we might get some of that down here. It missed us all last year. Jet stream kept it north. We only got 60% of the normal annual average of 13" so we are in year 5 of the drought.
Monstrous growth showing right there, and the Plemon is incredible looking. Very nice, those buds are in capable hands to be sure.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2016)

Sage....


----------



## beachball (Oct 13, 2016)

He looks like he is wondering where is the KONG?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2016)

beachball said:


> He looks like he is wondering where is the KONG?


Thats the other one thats crazy about the Kong. Sage is the female of the 2. Im so high right now I cant think of his name damnit


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we have several days of rain coming & there are some large buds on several plants so the crew got busy & topped many of the biggest buds.....
> View attachment 3804441
> 
> Plemon....
> View attachment 3804440


That top pic is very impressive. 
You folks knocked it out of the park this year..!!


----------



## werm11 (Oct 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats the other one thats crazy about the Kong. Sage is the female of the 2. Im so high right now I cant think of his name damnit


diesel?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2016)

I met a Pit Bull once...this youngster (high energy, balls intact)
also had a "Kong"....what does this term refer to?

P.S. In this case, it was a rubber tube that they would shoot full of 
squeeze cheese. (you wanted it in your hand while meeting the beast ;0)


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 14, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I met a Pit Bull once...this youngster (high energy, balls intact)
> also had a "Kong"....what does this term refer to?
> 
> P.S. In this case, it was a rubber tube that they would shoot full of
> squeeze cheese. (you wanted it in your hand while meeting the beast ;0)


For mine its the purple thing on the ground...Kong is a dog toy maker with harder biting breeds in mind, they make awesome durable dog toys always slobber covered


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2016)

That was the sort of answer I was expecting. LOL Awesome to
know that they have someone designing products for them.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2016)

it pains me to say I voted no on prop 64, too poorly written....


----------



## beachball (Oct 14, 2016)

It leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2016)

beachball said:


> It leaves a lot to be desired.


too much....throws the medical patient under the bus


----------



## beachball (Oct 14, 2016)

Taxes...9.50 an ounce plus a 2.75 ounce fee on leaf sheesh. Ad Nauseum


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2016)

beachball said:


> Taxes...9.50 an ounce plus a 2.75 ounce fee on leaf sheesh. Ad Nauseum


this is all to set up large commercial growers for retail


----------



## beachball (Oct 14, 2016)

It makes one wonder WTF and what corporate entity, if any, wrote the Proposition.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 14, 2016)

Nick Lachey?


----------



## beachball (Oct 14, 2016)

That Ohio thing went down in flames.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 14, 2016)

Good for you djj! To hell with dangling legality in front of you like a carrot so corporate farms can rape the market with their watered down, bred for production commercial bullshit.


----------



## beachball (Oct 14, 2016)

Colorado state legislature now want to control strengths/THC amounts. Just an fyi


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2016)

Fuck THEIR "legality". Will be riding outlaw as usual till there are no barriers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2016)

Theres always a negative or a group of negatives to the juggled carrot


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2016)

My friend always wants to know "when it will be like Tomatoes"?

That sounds about right to me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2016)

Javadog said:


> My friend always wants to know "when it will be like Tomatoes"?
> 
> That sounds about right to me.


Thats usually my saying too so I definitely agree, but I keep getting told "but its not tomatoes". In the grand scheme of things, yes it is; its our mindset thats wrong


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey JJ - Can you please ask the crew what they fed during bloom to get that sparkle?

The only thing I have against voting No on 64 is that I think bad legalization can be fixed with our power. Whereas good criminality could give the Feds the green flag to come in and do their thing.

It is a foot in the door that we have never had before. It is like a crack in a dam. They won't be able to stop the force of nature that follows.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Hey JJ - Can you please ask the crew what they fed during bloom to get that sparkle?
> 
> The only thing I have against voting No on 64 is that I think bad legalization can be fixed with our power. Whereas good criminality could give the Feds the green flag to come in and do their thing.
> 
> ...


Id really like to believe that Mo, but I honestly dont believe anything anymore. We've been fed shit all our lives. I believe once bad legalization has been allowed to happen its much harder fix than people think. Thats why Im a believer in get it right or as right as possible the first time.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2016)

I think France has some used guillotines they can lend us.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a feeling that the hammer is going to drop in either case.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2016)

That is my point exactly. Why are they inventing new rules when they have plenty of existing systems in place that would work perfectly.

Are farmers required to barcode every corn stalk and track it? Is alcohol not allowed to have packaging that appeals to children? 

I can go to a farmers market and buy food directly from the grower.

Fresh flowers:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2016)

That is a picture of the Mystery Dirt Lemon #1 Reveg pollinated with an old-school Maui Wowie male.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2016)

It's not about helping the cannabis user, it's about taxation & regulations . And they will regulate everyone out but the chosen ones.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

Right.

They want piece of the action.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2016)

I seem to remember a history lesson about a tea party that fixed a situation like that.


----------



## beachball (Oct 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I seem to remember a history lesson about a tea party that fixed a situation like that.


1791, Whiskey Rebellion. All about tax.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2016)

Even where the tax dollars collected from this bill are going is suspect


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

Smell Test Results: FAIL

P.S. This thing cost us good posters here too


----------



## beachball (Oct 15, 2016)

Float test...like a lead weight down she went.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Oct 15, 2016)

Love Buddy Guy. Man can do so much with a guitar
Everything from Jimmy Hendrix to BB King. Thanks for this post brother.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Oct 16, 2016)

@doublejj What's the most effective way you all have found to harvest through the tomato cages? We had a pretty big grow this season & DAMN! Between 2 people it's a shit load of work just cutting up & hanging them, let alone bucking nugs off.. Would be so much faster if we could just cut the whole plant rather than sectioning out


----------



## fandango (Oct 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Head phones and roller skates...


----------



## bulimic (Oct 17, 2016)

that Plemon has such ridiculous color to it! you definitely show that outdoor doesn't always mean low quality.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2016)

bulimic said:


> that Plemon has such ridiculous color to it! you definitely show that outdoor doesn't always mean low quality.


Not much outdoor i see on here is low quality


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Oct 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Not much outdoor i see on here is low quality


Seems to me the reason most peoples come out lower quality outdoors is pulling them to early. I know I made that mistake my first outdoor grow due to paranoia from rippers.. The lower quality stuff ive seen on here was because of that IMO. Most looks great though!


----------



## beachball (Oct 18, 2016)

A grower with over 30 years experience told me "There is no substitute for Natural sunlight" I have done it both ways and find that vegetative volume is increased with outdoor grows when combined with experience, quality genetics, proper watering, ferts and patience.
That being said, Ruby is correct, being anxious about rippers and pulling early can and will limit volume/quality/potency. 
Just sayin...


----------



## beachball (Oct 18, 2016)

Let's go Big Wave surfing....


----------



## mountaingarden (Oct 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I would have voted for 64 if it didn't just shit all over the medical patient...


Thatnks! Washington threw medical under the bus and hasn't looked back...except to monitor.. Dirty bastards.


----------



## papajohn (Oct 19, 2016)

So doublejj question do you buy pre made soil in large batches to fill your 300 gal containers?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2016)

papajohn said:


> So doublejj question do you buy pre made soil in large batches to fill your 300 gal containers?


yes by the truck load. But we amend & reuse for a couple of seasons..


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 19, 2016)

fandango said:


> Head phones and roller skates...


I can use one of those safely.

You might like these guys too.


----------



## bulimic (Oct 19, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Seems to me the reason most peoples come out lower quality outdoors is pulling them to early. I know I made that mistake my first outdoor grow due to paranoia from rippers.. The lower quality stuff ive seen on here was because of that IMO. Most looks great though!


Very true. I live in SoCal and a lot of outdoor growers down here have neighbors and so they probably pull their plants as soon as possible.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2016)

Waiting for just the right moment..


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Waiting for just the right moment..
> View attachment 3809464


Looking a damn site better than low quality over there JJ


----------



## beachball (Oct 20, 2016)

​


doublejj said:


> Waiting for just the right moment..
> View attachment 3809464


Looking fine as could be. That be some high grade herb , right there, Lone Oak is looking better than good, it's looking TRIPLE GRADE A ,brothers!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 20, 2016)

It sure is....and there is plenty of fade still left to enjoy. WOW


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2016)

random bud shots...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2016)

Gangster Cookies....


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Oct 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Gangster Cookies....
> View attachment 3809734


You are killing it!!! Very impressive as usual, very inspiring!


----------



## beachball (Oct 20, 2016)

Javadog said:


> It sure is....and there is plenty of fade still left to enjoy.





doublejj said:


> View attachment 3809730


Sweet! Love the bud porn. Those trichomes are standing tall. Zoom in and BOOM !


----------



## fumble (Oct 20, 2016)

Awesome pics JJ! You and the crew are killing it as usual


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2016)

That is just friggin ridiculous!

Bravo!

How does it smell in there?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That is just friggin ridiculous!
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> How does it smell in there?


*LOUD!*


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Oct 20, 2016)

Got your shit together.


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Waiting for just the right moment..
> View attachment 3809464


looking great there djj as usual


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2016)

Harvest is underway.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2016)

Lots of activity going on at Lone Oak right now....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lots of activity going on at Lone Oak right now....
> View attachment 3813522


Drying toom or ensuite ?
Maybe the rosin suite


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2016)

The lodge!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The lodge!


Cabin for the crew, 4 walls & a roof.....who says I don't have a heart?lol


----------



## fumble (Oct 24, 2016)

Haha! That's awesome JJ...the crew is gonna be hella happy


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2016)

fumble said:


> Haha! That's awesome JJ...the crew is gonna be hella happy


Of course they have to build it themselves....I can't show I'm getting soft in my old age


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 25, 2016)

i'm torn....on one hand i wish i was breaking all that down. on the other im kind of glad im not lol. my hands hurt bad enuff as it is

great job fellas!


----------



## fandango (Oct 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3809732


Thank God you have a machine trimmer there JJ


----------



## Thorhax (Oct 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3809733


Inspiration!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow. Congrats on completing the cycle. Nice work!


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Oct 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lots of activity going on at Lone Oak right now....
> View attachment 3813522


Looks EXACTLY like the cabin we built on our land! Cool to see everything you all have been up to.. Congrats on another great year jj! Looking great!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Oct 25, 2016)

Been in sense the first post, dam what a ride this has been hate to see it end. Thanks for taking the time to take us along JJ.You are definitely one of the best growers I have ever seen. Your crew is no less than the best .


----------



## doublejj (Oct 30, 2016)

Lone Oak Lodge....


----------



## 757growin (Oct 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak Lodge....
> View attachment 3818373


You guys constantly impress. 1 hard working crew! Just awesomeness


----------



## nuggs (Oct 30, 2016)

The gmk rosin is real good, I like the flavor and how smooth it is on the throat. It was great seeing you yesterday! 
Thanks for visiting , Bravo on the new adventure's in the work's! I'm excited for you Buddy!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> You guys constantly impress. 1 hard working crew! Just awesomeness


I only go up occasionally & it's impressive to see in person.


----------



## beachball (Oct 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak Lodge....
> View attachment 3818373


Them fellas are talented, for sure. Nice job!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak Lodge....
> View attachment 3818373


How and the fuck do you harvest 2 greenhouses and an annex full of weed, and have time to build that building? 
Treeman bows down to the "Boss man and crew"
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Oct 30, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> How and the fuck do you harvest 2 greenhouses and an annex full of weed, and have time to build that building?
> Treeman bows down to the "Boss man and crew"
> TMB-


they have friends come to help...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> How and the fuck do you harvest 2 greenhouses and an annex full of weed, and have time to build that building?
> Treeman bows down to the "Boss man and crew"
> TMB-


Cause they good like that


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

Gd weed breeds happy ppl and happy ppl get shit done !


----------



## doublejj (Oct 31, 2016)

I finally got the crew together for a group photo....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 31, 2016)

Candy Train rosin....Nug run






1oz pucks


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 31, 2016)

Ohh that nug run, my favorite  looking fire as always jj


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Oct 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Candy Train rosin....Nug run
> View attachment 3819144
> 
> View attachment 3819140
> ...



Build a house out of whats left. The pressed flat buds??


----------



## bulimic (Nov 3, 2016)

as someone who occasionally processes large amounts of trim i'm EXTREMELY envious of what your yields must be with that material


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 3, 2016)

I am in _envy_ of your massive forest and your various processes, sir....I salute you & welcome you to ogle this luscious picture ~


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> you live in freemont?....


Costa Mesa, CA


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Candy Train rosin....Nug run
> View attachment 3819144
> 
> View attachment 3819140
> ...


Looks like some of the keys we use to buy back in the day


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 4, 2016)

Was out for awhile but I must say you and the crew just keep getting one up on the previous effort. Just outstanding gents.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)

The crew is hard at it harvesting right now. The trimmigrants have all arrived & the scissors are clicking. I need to just stay out of the way & let them work. I only slow them down.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew is hard at it harvesting right now. The trimmigrants have all arrived & the scissors are clicking. I need to just stay out of the way & let them work. I only slow them down.....


trimmigrants eh, lmao


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2016)

Anyone keep an eye on the trimmigrants ?
We had one guy try n smuggle buds out last year and that was only a third help we paid in buds to help us trim the nearly 4lb wonder woman


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyone keep an eye on the trimmigrants ?
> We had one guy try n smuggle buds out last year and that was only a third help we paid in buds to help us trim the nearly 4lb wonder woman


Make them trim naked. Also hire only attractive young ladies to do your trim work. Win/win.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2016)

I like the way Larry thinks. :0)


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew is hard at it harvesting right now. The trimmigrants have all arrived & the scissors are clicking. I need to just stay out of the way & let them work. I only slow them down.....


Damn Home Depot has everything don't they?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)

Last one down, *Jamaican Ganja*.
this plant was started from a Jamaican vacation seed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Last one down, *Jamaican Ganja*.
> this plant was started from a Jamaican vacation seed.
> 
> 
> ...


buds look nice, love the colors. how she smell?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)

Last plant in the golfcart...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2016)

There it is...

Got 'er Done!

:0)

Congrats JJ, to you and the team!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)

40' shipping container stuffed full


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)

Stankyyyyy Plemon buds....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)

This goes out to the crew & trimmigrants....." ALL THE WAY UP!!"


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2016)

Here comes the post grow blues....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Here comes the post grow blues....


What you talking about, light dep starts pronto. Jk, I dont know that.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2016)

Let the rosin flow!

Speechless


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What you talking about, light dep starts pronto. Jk, I dont know that.


next month, right after the BBQ I will start plants for next year...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> next month, right after the BBQ I will start plants for next year...


Funny you say that jj.... i was thinking i may start some next may inside after this grow thats a possible 4 months indoors prior just need to find a secure place for when they go outside as i simply dont have the space for a possible 4x4 pounders


----------



## bulimic (Nov 5, 2016)

You are a true master grower  those buds look unbelievable.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> next month, right after the BBQ I will start plants for next year...


Starting my next run when i get home from there too!


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Here comes the post grow blues....


That's why I'm doing the Fall/Winter seed test. Just to have something going.


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2016)

Awwsome JJ! such a great feeling!
Same here...finally done!


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Awwsome JJ! such a great feeling!
> Same here...finally done!


Glad to hear you got your crop in the barn. Congratulation.


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks Larry  so glad this one's done.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Nov 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The crew is hard at it harvesting right now. The trimmigrants have all arrived & the scissors are clicking. I need to just stay out of the way & let them work. I only slow them down.....


Do you all ever worry about security having people trim for you? Just blindfold them on the way up to the land? How about them stealing buds like ruby said?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks Larry  so glad this one's done.


Good work girl.....great harvest. You deserve it... onward & upward for next season.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Do you all ever worry about security having people trim for you? Just blindfold them on the way up to the land? How about them stealing buds like ruby said?


we have a method to our madness. The trim crew are all childhood friends from back east that take vacation to come out to trim & make a few Christmas $$'s. we pick them up at the airport & they are essentially hostages on the farm until we put them back on a plane. You can't fly with very much weed...


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Nov 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we have a method to our madness. The trim crew are all childhood friends from back east that take vacation to come out to trim & make a few Christmas $$'s. we pick them up at the airport & they are essentially hostages on the farm until we put them back on a plane. You can't fly with very much weed...


Lol so no blindfolding or anything like that? I think that might make me not sleep as well at night lol... Too paraniod.
I like the idea though.. Food for thought. Thanks JJ!


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Last one down, *Jamaican Ganja*.
> this plant was started from a Jamaican vacation seed.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice,jj.i remember some Jamaican a friend brought back about 25 years ago was very tight thumb buds ,blood red ,mostly hairs with very little leaf


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Awwsome JJ! such a great feeling!
> Same here...finally done!


Very awesome fumble. Congrats!


----------



## 757growin (Nov 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This goes out to the crew & trimmigrants....." ALL THE WAY UP!!"


"You can ask anyone where I live. they point to the hills and tell you to go all the way up! " I love that line. lols


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Good work girl.....great harvest. You deserve it... onward & upward for next season.


Thanks JJ ...we get the keys tomorrow ! onward and upward indeed. love my parents!


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Very awesome fumble. Congrats!


Thanks VN...I'm hella happy to be done...and to not have to trim it all.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> ...we get the keys tomorrow ! onward and upward indeed. love my parents!


My folks loaned us half the cost of our house when we built 12 years ago. At 3% interest. Family makes life easier.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2016)

Rosin Chest overflowing...... I literally had to put a brick on top of the chest freezer, it's overflowing with fresh frozen rosin flowers.


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2016)

Haha! right on JJ!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 5, 2016)

Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> My folks loaned us half the cost of our house when we built 12 years ago. At 3% interest. Family makes life easier.


Nice to hear some are like that. Told my father we were getting kicked out on the street if we didnt come up with rent and he told me "fuck it, you deal with it son, Ive been kicked out on my ass before and I didnt die". Some people never learned to have empathy, fucking assholes I call them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Rosin Chest overflowing...... I literally had to put a brick on top of the chest freezer, it's overflowing with fresh frozen rosin flowers.
> View attachment 3823647
> 
> View attachment 3823648
> ...


Dude that made me laugh!!! Too funny


----------



## bulimic (Nov 5, 2016)

i hate trimming my own plants but i do it to save money. i can't imagine having to trim those monster trees, i think i'd change my mind on doing it myself real fast lol.


----------



## TWS (Nov 5, 2016)

More burgers coming


----------



## bulimic (Nov 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Rosin Chest overflowing...... I literally had to put a brick on top of the chest freezer, it's overflowing with fresh frozen rosin flowers.
> View attachment 3823647
> 
> View attachment 3823648
> ...


i let out a "daaaamn" when i saw that picture


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Rosin Chest overflowing...... I literally had to put a brick on top of the chest freezer, it's overflowing with fresh frozen rosin flowers.
> View attachment 3823647
> 
> View attachment 3823648
> ...


@doublejj That Cherry pie is the easiest plant Ive ever trimmed. I will be running her again for sure. I'm hoping I come up with some nice Cherry pie phenos out of my breeding project. The down side is how prone she is to bud rot, close to a pound in the "shit" pile. We had to take 80% of her down due to not wanting to lose more fat cola buds.
I still have the Orangs Romulim & @Mohican 's Jesus Jilly to harvest........sigh.
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> More burgers coming
> 
> View attachment 3823808


How's it going TWS? harvest about done?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Rosin Chest overflowing...... I literally had to put a brick on top of the chest freezer, it's overflowing with fresh frozen rosin flowers.
> View attachment 3823647
> 
> View attachment 3823648
> ...


Harvest bbq cinder bricks come in handy lol
@doublejj @TWS @fumble @treemansbuds 
Glad u all had a successful season 
Gives us bottom world arsholes a chance to aspire to grow better


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Ruby


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Rosin Chest overflowing...... I literally had to put a brick on top of the chest freezer, it's overflowing with fresh frozen rosin flowers.
> View attachment 3823647
> 
> View attachment 3823648
> ...


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Harvest bbq cinder bricks come in handy lol
> @doublejj @TWS @fumble @treemansbuds
> Glad u all had a successful season
> Gives us bottom world arsholes a chance to aspire to grow better


Thanks for the good words buddy, and here's a shout out to you wishing you a successful season as well.  
I'm putting in my vote for the Mad Purps this season for you to grow. Don't start her to early though, mine have been HEAVY producers with A+ results & product.
Finishing up on the Grand Master today then starting the Orange Romulin. She's a lightweight compared to @Mohican 's "Jesus Jilly" (Jesus O.G. X (Jillybean X Mulanji). She's a beast! I'll get pictures before I chop her.
TMB-


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing that Jilly.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2016)

I was just going to ask.

I chopped more of the MDL #1 reveg this morning. The birds have figured out she is covered in seeds!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh crap, I never thought of that Mo!

...and I have trouble with them eating *leaves* already...damn peckers.... :0)

(that was on my squash and sunflower though)


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

fumble said:


> How's it going TWS? harvest about done?


All done .

Trim time .


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> All done .


.........have you tried the Candy Train rosin


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm in Hash Church this morning....


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> .........have you tried the Candy Train rosin


Martin and I both . It's nice. It crumbles.


----------



## beachball (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm in Hash Church this morning....


Amen brother LOL


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Martin and I both . It's nice. It crumbles.


low temp extraction.......I can make it shatter with higher temp squish...I get more return too......but less taste


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> low temp extraction.......I can make it shatter with higher temp squish...I get more return too......but less taste


Church pays off I guess ?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Church pays off I guess ?


the things you learn in church....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> low temp extraction.......I can make it shatter with higher temp squish...I get more return too......but less taste


Would you think I was a fool if I got this contraption for the press i'm gonna buy soon? Loving how these plates work, don't like the price though lol
http://the-rosinator.com/products/the-rosinator-press?variant=20492787396


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> @doublejj That Cherry pie is the easiest plant Ive ever trimmed. I will be running her again for sure. I'm hoping I come up with some nice Cherry pie phenos out of my breeding project. The down side is how prone she is to bud rot, close to a pound in the "shit" pile. We had to take 80% of her down due to not wanting to lose more fat cola buds.
> I still have the Orangs Romulim & @Mohican 's Jesus Jilly to harvest........sigh.
> TMB-


One of the quickest trimming strains i've ever grown indoor. Can totally see getting budrot outdoor too. Rock hard buds


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Would you think I was a fool if I got this contraption for the press i'm gonna buy soon? Loving how these plates work, don't like the price though lol
> http://the-rosinator.com/products/the-rosinator-press?variant=20492787396


if I was going to spend that much money I would look into one of these......


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if I was going to spend that much money I would look into one of these......


OMG! That thing is sick bro! I'm looking to squish flowers, not sure how well that thing would work, but bad ass dude.
I'm sure you've seen this before, but here's them hella expensive plates squishing flower




Figure I could pay my trimmer to do this instead of trim lol.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> OMG! That thing is sick bro! I'm looking to squish flowers, not sure how well that thing would work, but bad ass dude.
> I'm sure you've seen this before, but here's them hella expensive plates squishing flower
> 
> 
> ...


squishing flowers is too slow bro, head stash.....for large scale production you need to extract the kief & squish that. These work slick with dry ice.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

I just picked up 20# of dry ice, I will run about 10lbs of fresh frozen flowers this afternoon...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I just picked up 20# of dry ice, I will run about 10lbs of fresh frozen flowers this afternoon...


i haven't messed with kief in yrs, ever since bubble bags came out, so please forgive the ignorance lol.
Can you really get good yields of kief from buds to then squish? I wish the bbq was sooner


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

you might get a little better yield from squishing just the flowers but it will take you much longer. I will kief out 10lbs of flowers today & could squish it all tomorrow.....it would take a week to squish just the flowers.....for 10% more....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> you might get a little better yield from squishing just the flowers but it will take you much longer. I will kief out 10lbs of flowers today & could squish it all tomorrow.....it would take weeks to squish just the flowers.....for 10% more....


Thank you i totally appreciate it bro


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Thanks for the good words buddy, and here's a shout out to you wishing you a successful season as well.
> I'm putting in my vote for the Mad Purps this season for you to grow. Don't start her to early though, mine have been HEAVY producers with A+ results & product.
> Finishing up on the Grand Master today then starting the Orange Romulin. She's a lightweight compared to @Mohican 's "Jesus Jilly" (Jesus O.G. X (Jillybean X Mulanji). She's a beast! I'll get pictures before I chop her.
> TMB-


on those words ill put down 2 mad purp seeds 1st week of dec I think..no point any earlier my ground spots are taken but if I can swing the same yield I got of the sr71 in a 15 with only 2 months veg at most it will be worth it...When I wanna rip myself and have a nice cough its the sr71 I go to first..i still cant explain the frost and smell after a lengthy cure...would never had exp it if u didn't see me out 2 seasons ago


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

I keep looking at jj and think im never gonna squish ever cos I just don't have the pull for big yields but one day...one day I shall


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> squishing flowers is too slow bro, head stash.....for large scale production you need to extract the kief & squish that. These work slick with dry ice.....
> View attachment 3824348
> View attachment 3824349
> 
> View attachment 3824350


So the "rosin" is what exactly, oil/extractive/hash-like stuff acquired from intense pressure, or? Is this the amber-like stuff that folks puff from the head of a hot nail?

What's the stuff that looks like Bell's seasoning? (Large bowl.)


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> So the "rosin" is what exactly, oil/extractive/hash-like stuff acquired from intense pressure, or? Is this the amber-like stuff that folks puff from the head of a hot nail?
> 
> What's the stuff that looks like Bell's seasoning? (Large bowl.)
> 
> View attachment 3824476


I know the answer lou but im gonna wait on jj for him to explain hes the rosin king ..fuck hes king at everything he does ...don't get a big head jj gramps!


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

Martin and I on the way to the Mustang ranch


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Martin and I on the way to the Mustang ranch
> 
> View attachment 3824489


whats the mustang ranch mate a RnR vacation?


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> whats the mustang ranch mate a RnR vacation?


A large cathouse.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Martin and I on the way to the Mustang ranch
> 
> View attachment 3824489


all I see is a brothel in Nevada lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> all I see is a brothel in Nevada lol


It's the sort of place where you'd contract Hep C and/or the clap just from breathing the air/touching the doorknobs...


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I keep looking at jj and think im never gonna squish ever cos I just don't have the pull for big yields but one day...one day I shall


Your squishy all ready.


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It's the sort of place where you'd contract Hep C and/or the clap just from breathing the air/touching the doorknobs...


Nope .


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Nope .


Have a ball (or five) but be *careful* (obviously), is all. 'Condom policies' or not, dude; bad shit can and does happen.


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

Gone fishing


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Have a ball (or five) but be *careful* (obviously), is all. 'Condom policies' or not, dude; bad shit can and does happen.


Just cocaine and a heart attack . Lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just cocaine and a heart attack . Lol


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> So the "rosin" is what exactly, oil/extractive/hash-like stuff acquired from intense pressure, or? Is this the amber-like stuff that folks puff from the head of a hot nail?
> 
> What's the stuff that looks like Bell's seasoning? (Large bowl.)
> 
> View attachment 3824476


it is kief. You put marijuana & dry ice into cement mixer & it rotates the tumbles the frozen trich's off the plants. there is a silk screen to separate the kief into the cone...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it is kief. You put marijuana & dry ice into cement mixer & it rotates the tumbles the frozen trich's off the plants. there is a silk screen to separate the kief into the cone...





doublejj said:


> View attachment 3824535
> 
> View attachment 3824536
> View attachment 3824537
> ...




I gotcha. (For the most part.) I heard some girls talking about "kief" being the remnants left after 'vaping'. (?)

So essentially it's the primo, cream of the crop - the gathering of pure crystals/trichomes, or?

Speaking of those 'vape pen' devices, what in the hell is he using *here*:


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3824545
> 
> I gotcha. (For the most part.) I heard some girls talking about "kief" being the remnants left after 'vaping'. (?)
> 
> ...


Yes kief is pure trichomes.... the stuff left after vaping is trash.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

that is an inexpensive yet very effective vaporizer...


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that is an inexpensive yet very effective vaporizer...
> View attachment 3824562


Ohhhh, I see.

I need to try one of those at some point. Do you feel the hit in your lungs/head even though the herb isn't 'burning'?
I'm having a hard time with the concept.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ohhhh, I see.
> 
> I need to try one of those at some point. Do you feel the hit in your lungs/head even though the herb isn't 'burning'?
> I'm having a hard time with the concept.


yes with much more flavor because you are not burning leaf into carbon along with your trich's.......just melts the trichs off into sweet vapor....


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I was just going to ask.
> 
> I chopped more of the MDL #1 reveg this morning. The birds have figured out she is covered in seeds!


Jesus Jilly by @Mohican
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

I have given 1 of those hose type vaporizers to several different friends as gifts to turn them onto vaporizing. It is so much healthier


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

Martin always gets hammered from the volcano bag. 
Said he almost passed out the other day . 
Hey has become a dab king too.


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3824545
> 
> I gotcha. (For the most part.) I heard some girls talking about "kief" being the remnants left after 'vaping'. (?)
> 
> ...


You have that confused with quiff.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> yes with much more flavor because you are not burning leaf into carbon along with your trich's.......just melts the trichs off into sweet vapor....





TWS said:


> You have that confused with quiff.


(Scribbling notes.)


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> You have that confused with quiff.


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Jesus Jilly by @Mohican
> TMB-
> View attachment 3824601
> 
> ...


That's beautiful Treeman. love that root ball


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

fumble said:


> That's beautiful Treeman. love that root ball


U make a lot of what you say sound kinky miz fumble


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> U make a lot of what you say sound kinky miz fumble


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ohhhh, I see.
> 
> I need to try one of those at some point. Do you feel the hit in your lungs/head even though the herb isn't 'burning'?
> I'm having a hard time with the concept.


Hell yeah you still feel it, I liken it to more of a hash high, more body high (for me anyway), but also depends on temp you start and stop vaping at. AND the flavor is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Martin and I on the way to the Mustang ranch
> 
> View attachment 3824489


FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## 757growin (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just cocaine and a heart attack . Lol


Coke dick in a whorehouse. lols


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)

@TWS
Crab season is upon us. I go out every tuesday before turkey day(except for last years closure)for crab/rockfish combo on the CalDawn. Wanna go?
Its like drunkerds deadliest catch, so much fun
@doublejj


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS
> Crab season is upon us. I go out every tuesday before turkey day(except for last years closure)for crab/rockfish combo on the CalDawn. Wanna go?
> Its like drunkerds deadliest catch, so much fun
> @doublejj


I do want to go. I heard it's a good trip with a limit of crab and rockfish.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> I do want to go. I heard it's a good trip with a limit of crab and rockfish.


Yup
I'll catch you a ling bro. Come on
Crab for turkey day. K
Cal dawn is where its at


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup
> I'll catch you a ling bro. Come on


Almost back to the house and Safety. Stand by !


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm in.....are they using braided line for rockfish?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

we can do a crab feed up there @TWS


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm in.....are they using braided line for rockfish?


I do. 60lb power pro


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I do. 60lb power pro


damn I have 40lb on


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we can do a crab feed up there @TWS


Year before last, pretty normal trip. me and some of my buddies went out on the cal dawn, like usual, a few of my other buddies went out of bodega. We limited crab and rock and ling, they didnt(didn't limit ling, but i did)


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> damn I have 40lb on


Plenty of course  
30lb is great. Palamar holds terrific


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> *Plenty of course*
> 30lb is great. Palamar holds terrific


how deep?....I only put 150yds for salmon on top of #30 mono....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2016)

lets see if @TWS wants to go...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 7, 2016)

Kinda funny. As i'm sitting here hella high and hammered, looking at just a couple of the reels i bought recently lol


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2016)

I'll make a res tomorrow...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'll make a res tomorrow...


Sweet. 
The tuesday before turkey day right.
I have a few friends going already including rudy


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> how deep?....I only put 150yds for salmon on top of #30 mono....


The good ol days in deep water: pounding 1lb.bars(with braid of course) for them lings in the deeper waters. Farallon AND/OR cordell


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Sweet.
> The tuesday before turkey day right.
> I have a few friends going already including rudy


I was thinking this Tuesday,,,lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 7, 2016)

Mmmmmmm....boiling them crabs in kosher salt. Eating them for thanksgiving. Can we be any more pimp?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Mmmmmmm....boiling them crabs in kosher salt. Eating them for thanksgiving. Can we be any more pimp?


Yes you can, add some of this....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

That shit right there is perfect, don't add too much though its got some kick to it. As the bottle says, it is concentrated


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I was thinking this Tuesday,,,lol


That would be so fucking rad if you guys go bro.
A couple of my buddies handle the crab pots with pleasure. I just kick it. So much fun. When they split up the take we get the biggest ones. We are regulars


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Hell I am pumped for ya'll. Listening to Hash Church, I so enjoy John (Indras) views (as they much reflect my own), what a cat. Got a bit of Nepalese cream, Im blasted


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Jesus Jilly by @Mohican
> TMB-
> View attachment 3824601
> 
> ...


Thank you TMB.....that is an amazing creature right there!


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS
> Crab season is upon us. I go out every tuesday before turkey day(except for last years closure)for crab/rockfish combo on the CalDawn. Wanna go?
> Its like drunkerds deadliest catch, so much fun
> @doublejj


Hmmmm, can I get in on this trip?
Sounds like fun. Never had crab & rock fish for Thanksgiving before.
Year's ago we went to San Felipe in Baja California for Thanksgiving. We would buy kilos of fresh jumbo shrimp for cheep and eat like kings.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Thank you TMB.....that is an amazing creature right there!


Thanks for the good words.
The pictures don't do her justice, she's a true monster in person. 
I start the chop on her today, it's going to be a long week.
TMB-


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 7, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Hmmmm, can I get in on this trip?
> Sounds like fun. Never had crab & rock fish for Thanksgiving before.
> Year's ago we went to San Felipe in Baja California for Thanksgiving. We would buy kilos of fresh jumbo shrimp for cheep and eat like kings.
> TMB-


I just called them and left a message. I'll find out how many spots are left, and i'll report back.


----------



## fumble (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> U make a lot of what you say sound kinky miz fumble


Lol Ruby



doublejj said:


>


Too funny JJ...love Mae West


----------



## fumble (Nov 7, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Thanks for the good words.
> The pictures don't do her justice, she's a true monster in person.
> I start the chop on her today, it's going to be a long week.
> TMB-


Nice...you'll be a happy camper when it's done


----------



## Trace Dix (Nov 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that is an inexpensive yet very effective vaporizer...
> View attachment 3824562


Where do you get something like this to put together? I just spent $500 on the mighty and after 2 weeks of using it (now that's constant mind you like every 1 1/2-2 hrs) but I had a surgery and I'm not cleaning it but I have someone cleaning it for me and its giving off the worst taste. I'm looking for a vape that I can use that doesn't make me gag from the flavor. Or if someone has ideas for adding flavor or adding something to soothe the throat a bit. Thanks


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 7, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Hmmmm, can I get in on this trip?
> Sounds like fun. Never had crab & rock fish for Thanksgiving before.
> Year's ago we went to San Felipe in Baja California for Thanksgiving. We would buy kilos of fresh jumbo shrimp for cheep and eat like kings.
> TMB-


Turns out tuesday the 22nd is fully booked 
They got spots open on Wednesday the 23rd, and pretty sure they said monday the 21st too. I got some figuring out to do, but i'm definitely eating crab for thanksgiving.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2016)

Trace Dix said:


> Where do you get something like this to put together? I just spent $500 on the mighty and after 2 weeks of using it (now that's constant mind you like every 1 1/2-2 hrs) but I had a surgery and I'm not cleaning it but I have someone cleaning it for me and its giving off the worst taste. I'm looking for a vape that I can use that doesn't make me gag from the flavor. Or if someone has ideas for adding flavor or adding something to soothe the throat a bit. Thanks


local smoke shops...


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Nov 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> next month, right after the BBQ I will start plants for next year...


What size containers will you all be using next year? Think 1000 gallon containers are worth it when started that early or just a waist of water/nutes/ soil?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> What size containers will you all be using next year? Think 1000 gallon containers are worth it when started that early or just a waist of water/nutes/ soil?


@757growin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Check us out guys (and gals). Your support is and would be appreciated. Instagram @jahearthcollective420. Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below. Thanks
http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @757growin


Thanks ruby! He already sort of responded to that a while back lol, I was just hoping for more input. Still trying to figure it all out. If 15-20 LBS is obtainable per 1000 gallon then it would def be worth it.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> What size containers will you all be using next year? Think 1000 gallon containers are worth it when started that early or just a waist of water/nutes/ soil?


100-150....we are going to run 2 light dep crops next year.....smaller plants = 2 harvests


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2016)

So the fish report was the Eldorado 3 ,Eldorado, golden eye. 80 anglers with limits of crab and rockfish and I think it was 30 plus lings. 
We should charter something and load up.
Crab boil for Martin and I birthday and the crew .


----------



## Javadog (Nov 8, 2016)

Ah, food with a face....not a problem. LOL Sounds and looks great folks!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> So the fish report was the Eldorado 3 ,Eldorado, golden eye. 80 anglers with limits of crab and rockfish and I think it was 30 plus lings.
> We should charter something and load up.
> Crab boil for Martin and I birthday and the crew .


our crew can't get away right now.....trimming......but they are hungry.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

@Aeroknow I think we are gonna catch one of the Berkeley boats on Monday....crab feed on the farm tuesday


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @Aeroknow I think we are gonna catch one of the Berkeley boats on Monday....crab feed on the farm tuesday


Please lemme know when you guys make your reservations. Me rudy and his brother wanna go.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Please lemme know when you guys make your reservations. Me rudy and his brother wanna go.


i'm gonna make reservations tomorrow.....prob the eldoIII.....although nuggs don't like the skipper


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> i'm gonna make reservations tomorrow.....prob the eldoIII.....although nuggs don't like the skipper


Ok cool. Lemme know bro.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 8, 2016)

So prop 64 passed...what's that gonna do to the black market and backyard grows??


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 8, 2016)

I found this on a website is it Bulls hit? Lol

Favors small scale producers and keeps large corporations from gaining a monopoly.


Delays issuance of large cultivation licenses for the first five years that AUMA is in effect allowing smaller growers to establish themselves in the market.
Restricts large producers from vertically integrating with each other.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> So prop 64 passed...what's that gonna do to the black market and backyard grows??


it pretty much fucks everybody over. Legalization killed the cottage industry in Washington, no small growers left. If you ain't growing 20,000 plants with 100 employees you are long gone


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it pretty much fucks everybody over. Legalization killed the cottage industry in Washington, no small growers left. If you ain't growing 20,000 plants with 100 employees you are long gone


What does trump winning do to the mj industry in california jj ?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it pretty much fucks everybody over. Legalization killed the cottage industry in Washington, no small growers left. If you ain't growing 20,000 plants with 100 employees you are long gone


Damn...


----------



## Javadog (Nov 8, 2016)

Very little I imagine, but I am curious as to what you think too JJ.

We do not want Christie as AG....but Bridgegate might have 
taken care of that.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Nov 8, 2016)

Recreational sales don't start till 2018. Think next year pies will move for decent $?


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> What does trump winning do to the mj industry in california jj ?


He might be the best thing for the Ca weed industry.....
He may say " no state can legalize weed, it's a federal crime" and have the feds step in. If that happens, I think the black market is wide open again in California.
I just can't believe Trumps pulling this off. None of the polls were correct.
Hell Las Vegas had him at a 17% chance to win. 
The "New World"?
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> He might be the best thing for the Ca weed industry.....
> He may say " no state can legalize weed, it's a federal crime" and have the feds step in. If that happens, I think the black market is wide open again in California.
> I just can't believe Trumps pulling this off. None of the polls were correct.
> Hell Las Vegas had him at a 17% chance to win.
> ...


exactly...that's the problem no one thought he could seriously pull it off....wish I had couple grand on him


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it pretty much fucks everybody over. Legalization killed the cottage industry in Washington, no small growers left. If you ain't growing 20,000 plants with 100 employees you are long gone


Once quality goes down my pricing is going up. you want your recreational crap? go get it. you want primo grade A indoor fire? pay me 4k for a pound or get out of my face. if they voted it, they can pay for it, specifically pay me for it lol.

Hey you should consider asking the boss man to hire me on, then you're that much closer to your 100 employees and 20k plants lol


----------



## adower (Nov 9, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> So prop 64 passed...what's that gonna do to the black market and backyard grows??


I have a buddy that live in Colorado. He said unless you're working with a retail your outdoor isn't moving. It's all indoor now


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Nov 9, 2016)

adower said:


> I have a buddy that live in Colorado. He said unless you're working with a retail your outdoor isn't moving. It's all indoor now


I live in colorado... That is definitely not the case. Maybe if your friend doesn't know anybody.. Or I guess the right people.. I know plenty of people out here pushing 500-1000 elbows/year moving them all at 15-18 each.. Better numbers then I've seen in Cali and states that have not been legal.. Guess part of it probably depends if you can grow good quality outdoors or not. In colorado I've seen much better quality outdoors than in as long as the grower knows what he is doing.. Probably because most outdoor here is produced at 9000+ feet elevation. That elevation = stronger UV rays = more thc. 

Although I will say many people moved here after legalization (due to legalization) to grow who don't know wtf they are doing and those people who blow at growing, producing shit quality can definitely not move anything they grow.. Because it's terrible quality. Ultimately legalization has been bad for colorado, brought wayyyy to much heat to us Coloradans that have been doing it for years.. They've even been trying to crack down on completely legal patients with raised plant counts in certain counties. It's screwed up... But ya, basically here in CO the GOOD outdoor/greenhouse growers have absolutely no problem moving there stuff for indoor prices. I mean shit, most indoor here looks like poor quality outdoor.. But the poor quality OD/GH growers on the other hand can't move anything because no one wants that doo-doo, even for dirt cheap prices.

Sorry for the rant.. But coming from a local whose lived here most his life , that is the reality of it here.


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> He might be the best thing for the Ca weed industry.....
> He may say " no state can legalize weed, it's a federal crime" and have the feds step in. If that happens, I think the black market is wide open again in California.
> I just can't believe Trumps pulling this off. None of the polls were correct.
> Hell Las Vegas had him at a 17% chance to win.
> ...


You bet it is ! Lol


----------



## adower (Nov 9, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> I live in colorado... That is definitely not the case. Maybe if your friend doesn't know anybody.. Or I guess the right people.. I know plenty of people out here pushing 500-1000 elbows/year moving them all at 15-18 each.. Better numbers then I've seen in Cali and states that have not been legal.. Guess part of it probably depends if you can grow good quality outdoors or not. In colorado I've seen much better quality outdoors than in as long as the grower knows what he is doing.. Probably because most outdoor here is produced at 9000+ feet elevation. That elevation = stronger UV rays = more thc.
> 
> Although I will say many people moved here after legalization (due to legalization) to grow who don't know wtf they are doing and those people who blow at growing, producing shit quality can definitely not move anything they grow.. Because it's terrible quality. Ultimately legalization has been bad for colorado, brought wayyyy to much heat to us Coloradans that have been doing it for years.. They've even been trying to crack down on completely legal patients with raised plant counts in certain counties. It's screwed up... But ya, basically here in CO the GOOD outdoor/greenhouse growers have absolutely no problem moving there stuff for indoor prices. I mean shit, most indoor here looks like poor quality outdoor.. But the poor quality OD/GH growers on the other hand can't move anything because no one wants that doo-doo, even for dirt cheap prices.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.. But coming from a local whose lived here most his life , that is the reality of it here.


Good to know! My buddy grows indoor and said anyone he knows with outdoor can barely move it. Maybe they don't know he right people as you say. 

One thing about prop 64 out here is it bans outdoor cultivation I believe.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Nov 9, 2016)

adower said:


> Good to know! My buddy grows indoor and said anyone he knows with outdoor can barely move it. Maybe they don't know he right people as you say.
> 
> One thing about prop 64 out here is it bans outdoor cultivation I believe.


Damnnn that would suck if it bans outdoor cultivation. Out here it has def. restricted outdoor growers. Best of luck out there, hope legalization out there goes better than it has here!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2016)

I am afraid that the money men will get involved. When there is even 
the slightest gain to be made from the legal sanctions part of this ugly
cycle, then we will be on the slippery slope.

i.e. when the System expects us to get our smoke from only approved
institutions because they generate revenue from this, then they will set
up systems of control to enforce this requirement. When these control
systems become an industry unto themselves we are in trouble.

This is what killed Eric Garner for a few bucks. 

Well, the cops did it, but they were puppets for the Money Men at that point.


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

adower said:


> Good to know! My buddy grows indoor and said anyone he knows with outdoor can barely move it. Maybe they don't know he right people as you say.
> 
> One thing about prop 64 out here is it bans outdoor cultivation I believe.


I don't think that's the case . Because medically under mmsara act there is sq footage allotment for indoor and outdoor.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> I don't think that's the case . Because medically under mmsara act there is sq footage allotment for indoor and outdoor.


Did you guys pick a boat and reserve yet? I got 4 of us that wanna go too


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Did you guys pick a boat and reserve yet? I got 4 of us that wanna go too


Time to charter a boat
TMB-


----------



## Dan Drews (Nov 9, 2016)

> adower said: ↑
> Good to know! My buddy grows indoor and said anyone he knows with outdoor can barely move it. Maybe they don't know he right people as you say.
> 
> One thing about prop 64 out here is it bans outdoor cultivation I believe.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have no idea where adower got this info about prop 64 banning outdoor cultivation, but it's completely false. Local community's laws regarding cultivation remain as is, and the state has NO PLANS to ban outdoor grows.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Damnnn that would suck if it bans outdoor cultivation. Out here it has def. restricted outdoor growers. Best of luck out there, hope legalization out there goes better than it has here!


it wont...


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

No the outdoor bans can be upheld depending on city or county. AUMA insures you 6 indoors plants regardless of out door bans . 
That is all. 6 indoor plants. 
If your city or county allows outdoor you can grow 6 only.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Time to charter a boat
> TMB-


if we go sunday the edloIII will have 35 guy's......on Monday, 10


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2016)

Me need to have an informal poll to see what the presidential votes really were.
I have a feeling it would be very different than the official vote. 
How can we get everybody to vote online to take a poll?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Me need to have an informal poll to see what the presidential votes really were.
> I have a feeling it would be very different than the official vote.
> How can we get everybody to vote online to take a poll?


that shits rigged just like fkn nigeria delta states, no different any place in the world


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

with the recent changes in the political climate the posting of future grows is in doubt....


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2016)

Yup. First things first.


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> with the recent changes in the political climate the posting of future grows is in doubt....


Never thought of that.....good point.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Did you guys pick a boat and reserve yet? I got 4 of us that wanna go too


ok aero; Monday on the ELDOIII.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't think people have wrapped their heads around a trump America yet. If he appoints one of several attorney generals who have already said they would reschedule marijuana to a schedule 2 drug, requiring a drs prescription for marijuana like morphine. a simple drs recommendation as we have today will no longer be valid. This would quickly end medical & recreational marijuana nation wide. Prop 64 may never see the light of day...


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I don't think people have wrapped their heads around a trump America yet. If he appoints one of several attorney generals who have already said they would reschedule marijuana to a schedule 2 drug, requiring a drs prescription for marijuana like morphine. a simple drs recommendation as we have today will no longer be valid. This would quickly end medical & recreational marijuana nation wide. Prop 64 may never see the light of day...


Damnnn when's the likely hood of that happening? Think it will? That would be terrible! No more increased counts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

I think as dumb as he may appear he is a money man thru and thru and theres too much money to squash it. I certainly didnt agree with that prop, but I sincerely hope the new clown in chrge doesnt do something so ignorant


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Damnnn when's the likely hood of that happening? Think it will? That would be terrible! No more increased counts


looks pretty likely to me...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think as dumb as he may appear he is a money man thru and thru and theres too much money to squash it. I certainly didnt agree with that prop, but I sincerely hope the new clown in chrge doesnt do something so ignorant


LOL.....more money to be made in the war...........the war on drugs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> LOL.....more money to be made in the war...........the war on drugs


I hear you but damn I hope you are wrong. Just another reason I stay put...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

I doubt RIU exists in a year....


----------



## eddy600 (Nov 10, 2016)

We all fear the unknown all we can do is hope for the best.The collected tax will leave plenty of $ for code enforcement.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I doubt RIU exists in a year....


Was thinking the same thing today jj


----------



## Javadog (Nov 10, 2016)

I have to believe that the Right will leave us alone. 

(or, well, that is my Hope.....no Christie....let Bridgegate block that!)

...but I also began to wonder if I ought to be hoping for the formation 
of a new group better dedicated to Liberty....a long time ago now....

Freedom is what it is all about. 

Some old dude just called Obama a Racist on the news. LOL. Then he
went on to describe the brainwashing that goes on in our schools. That is
the first thing to fix, IMHO. 

We can deal with the Truth folks.

JD


----------



## 757growin (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I don't think people have wrapped their heads around a trump America yet. If he appoints one of several attorney generals who have already said they would reschedule marijuana to a schedule 2 drug, requiring a drs prescription for marijuana like morphine. a simple drs recommendation as we have today will no longer be valid. This would quickly end medical & recreational marijuana nation wide. Prop 64 may never see the light of day...


I just keep positive with thoughts of 5 grand a pound. Glad I got a lot of indoor space, but will miss the outdoors. turn this lemon into lemonade is all


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2016)

@doublejj
@TWS
Just made my resevations for momday eldo111
On my way to fishermans warehouse.
See you guys on monday


----------



## adower (Nov 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> I just keep positive with thoughts of 5 grand a pound. Glad I got a lot of indoor space, but will miss the outdoors. turn this lemon into lemonade is all


I'd cry at 5k a unit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2016)

I'd be able to pay back all the money i owe pge way quicker at 5k


----------



## 757growin (Nov 10, 2016)

adower said:


> I'd cry at 5k a unit.


I didn't vote for the orangutan but I'd reelect him at 5k


----------



## 757growin (Nov 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'd be able to pay back all the money i owe pge way quicker at 5k


I only get a once a year bill from mine. some kind of computer glitch and 3 months over that year and still no bill!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> @TWS
> Just made my resevations for momday eldo111
> On my way to fishermans warehouse.
> ...


Ok I just made 4 reservations for [email protected] @nuggs @treemansbuds


----------



## MrRoboto (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I don't think people have wrapped their heads around a trump America yet. If he appoints one of several attorney generals who have already said they would reschedule marijuana to a schedule 2 drug, requiring a drs prescription for marijuana like morphine. a simple drs recommendation as we have today will no longer be valid. This would quickly end medical & recreational marijuana nation wide. Prop 64 may never see the light of day...


I don't underestimate the implications of what you say. However, currently the doctors note you have doesn't make everything all cool with the feds. Rescheduling at least legitimizes the medical use of mj with the fed. Glass half full?


----------



## beachball (Nov 10, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> I don't underestimate the implications of what you say. However, currently the doctors note you have doesn't make everything all cool with the feds. Rescheduling at least legitimizes the medical use of mj with the fed. Glass half full?


The glass was designed incorrectly lol


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> I don't underestimate the implications of what you say. However, currently the doctors note you have doesn't make everything all cool with the feds. Rescheduling at least legitimizes the medical use of mj with the fed. Glass half full?


it will be MUCH harder to get a sched2 prescription than a dr recommendation


----------



## Dan Drews (Nov 10, 2016)

IMHO, I doubt Trump will pursue cannabis users and growers, considering all the other battles he has to fight. Since a large percentage of his supporters want fewer federal controls and more state control, as well as the majority of Americans supporting legalization today, he'd be stupid to make cannabis an issue. 

However he HAS pushed the boundaries of STUPID to the limit and beyond during this election.

From an article on Business Insider posted yesterday -


> Recently, Trump has supported state's rights to choose how to legislate medical marijuana, but has not expressly called for legalization.
> 
> "In terms of marijuana and legalization, I think that should be a state issue, state-by-state," Trump told The Washington Post. "… Marijuana is such a big thing. I think medical should happen — right? Don’t we agree? I think so. And then I really believe we should leave it up to the states."
> 
> He has also expressed support for medical marijuana, telling Bill O'Reilly in February that he's, "in favor of medical marijuana 100%."


But since this lying son of a bitch has flip flopped and lied his way to become the President-elect, I'd suggest everyone use their best judgement regarding 'publishing' too many facts about your grows, locations, and quantities.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> IMHO, I doubt Trump will pursue cannabis users and growers, considering all the other battles he has to fight. Since a large percentage of his supporters want fewer federal controls and more state control, as well as the majority of Americans supporting legalization today, he'd be stupid to make cannabis an issue.
> 
> However he HAS pushed the boundaries of STUPID to the limit and beyond during this election.
> 
> ...


My grow posting days are numbered...


----------



## beachball (Nov 10, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> IMHO, I doubt Trump will pursue cannabis users and growers, considering all the other battles he has to fight. Since a large percentage of his supporters want fewer federal controls and more state control, as well as the majority of Americans supporting legalization today, he'd be stupid to make cannabis an issue.
> 
> However he HAS pushed the boundaries of STUPID to the limit and beyond during this election.
> 
> ...


Well said and thanks for that article.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

beachball said:


> Well said and thanks for that article.


i'll be on my way in a couple mins bro......se you soon


----------



## beachball (Nov 10, 2016)

Ok see you here.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 10, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> IMHO, I doubt Trump will pursue cannabis users and growers, considering all the other battles he has to fight. Since a large percentage of his supporters want fewer federal controls and more state control, as well as the majority of Americans supporting legalization today, he'd be stupid to make cannabis an issue.
> 
> However he HAS pushed the boundaries of STUPID to the limit and beyond during this election.
> 
> ...




I think Trump will do away with the DEA right off the bat. He is going to make government smaller. Just my opinion,I am in no way a fan of trump. Dont trust anything about any of the government. But lets wait and see what happens. He is not going to the White House to make friends.


----------



## TWS (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 10, 2016)

Giuliani and gov Chris Christie as trumps sidekicks. ?! Askin for trouble. One good thing though is trump is all about $$ bottom line. Big pharma is the real concern. Could go either way. Lets hope for the best 

Lets hope Trump Jr passes his pops a J and all is well.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

we will just have to wait & see...


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> ok aero; Monday on the ELDOIII.....





Aeroknow said:


> Did you guys pick a boat and reserve yet? I got 4 of us that wanna go too


I'm loading up the 80 pound braded line for this outing, I expect to catch monster Lings on Monday.
TMB-
http://www.timeanddate.com/astronomy/moon/super-full-moon.html


----------



## eddy600 (Nov 10, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm loading up the 80 pound braded line for this outing, I expect to catch monster Lings on Monday.
> TMB-
> http://www.timeanddate.com/astronomy/moon/super-full-moon.html


I run that on the cattle boats it's good for sawing people off


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

ok ok new 80 it is....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> ok ok new 80 it is....


These fishing tales yearly are cool man ...just make sure someone catches a bigger fish than @TWS


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> ok ok new 80 it is....


I like 65lb powerpro with a palomar knot on terminal tackle. Which btw, I only rock the braided on the pole i use to pound the rocks with jigs for the lings. Mono on my other poles.


treemansbuds said:


> I'm loading up the 80 pound braded line for this outing, I expect to catch monster Lings on Monday.
> TMB-
> http://www.timeanddate.com/astronomy/moon/super-full-moon.html
> View attachment 3827855


Oh yeah buddy!!!!
That monster high tide peaks at around 10 am at the farallons. With how good the crabbing is, and a sweet high tide for rock/ling fishing, This is gonna be epic


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I like 65lb powerpro with a palomar knot on terminal tackle. Which btw, I only rock the braided on the pole i use to pound the rocks with jigs for the lings. Mono on my other poles.
> 
> Oh yeah buddy!!!!
> That monster high tide peaks at around 10 am at the farallons. With how good the crabbing is, and a sweet high tide for rock/ling fishing, This is gonna be epic


Lets hope that Eddie (El Dorado Captain) takes us to the Farallons for Rock fish. He seems the type to take the "easy way out". When Salmon fishing with Eddie (twice now) we used "barbed hooks" both times.
The seas look calm for this outing, Eddie has no excuse to NOT get us to the Islands for good fishing.
TMB-
http://marine.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=37.76202988573211&lon=-122.7227783203125#.WCXbjdgzX9J


----------



## TWS (Nov 11, 2016)

Cha ching badda ling !


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Lets hope that Eddie (El Dorado Captain) takes us to the Farallons for Rock fish. He seems the type to take the "easy way out". When Salmon fishing with Eddie (twice now) we used "barbed hooks" both times.
> The seas look calm for this outing, Eddie has no excuse to NOT get us to the Islands for good fishing.
> TMB-
> http://marine.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=37.76202988573211&lon=-122.7227783203125#.WCXbjdgzX9J


scott told me all the boats were going to the islands...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2016)

@TWS is Martine going?...I have 3 rods with new line...


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2016)

I just saw on the news this morning a guy who hooked a huge ugly fish (ling cod I think...looked like the pics a page or 2 back) and it pulled him over the side of the boat. they let it go?!


----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS is Martine going?...I have 3 rods with new line...


Martin and Luca . I made res's for them this morning . Any body have a rod for Luca ?


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 12, 2016)

fumble said:


> I just saw on the news this morning a guy who hooked a huge ugly fish (ling cod I think...looked like the pics a page or 2 back) and it pulled him over the side of the boat. they let it go?!


I seen the same video......
Goliath Grouper pulls man over board.
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Nov 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Martin and Luca . I made res's for them this morning . Any body have a rod for Luca ?


I have a extra setup TWS if we need it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Martin and Luca . I made res's for them this morning . Any body have a rod for Luca ?


I'll have an extra right handed reel and rod too


----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I have a extra setup TWS if we need it.





Aeroknow said:


> I'll have an extra right handed reel and rod too


Cool


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2016)

I got some new #80 braided for one rod. the other 2 have have #30 mono & #40 braided....we're all set.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

Have a good time fishing together gents, well deserved I would venture to say .


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I got some new #80 braided for one rod. the other 2 have have #30 mono & #40 braided....we're all set.


Right on dude. I was gonna get back to you and say would prob be clever to go with more braid on that one reel. Might as well be ready for the deepest we can go, which i do believe is 180' max nowadays.
I'm gonna try to mostly jig my 16oz. Hex bars. My back hurts just thinking about it lol.


----------



## nuggs (Nov 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on dude. I was gonna get back to you and say would prob be clever to go wit





TWS said:


> Cool


I'll bring an extra rod an reel.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I'll bring an extra rod an reel.


What's up buddy?
Have you made it down to my secret sturgeon hole yet? They are there right now 
I've also heard there's been zero wind below the power lines.


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I seen the same video......
> Goliath Grouper pulls man over board.
> TMB-


Yep...that's it!


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2016)

Have a great time guys


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2016)

fumble said:


> Have a great time guys


I'm bringing chicken....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on dude. I was gonna get back to you and say would prob be clever to go with more braid on that one reel. Might as well be ready for the deepest we can go, which i do believe is 180' max nowadays.
> I'm gonna try to mostly jig my 16oz. Hex bars. My back hurts just thinking about it lol.


I have 2 spools of #40 braided i'll bring along...


----------



## nuggs (Nov 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> What's up buddy?
> Have you made it down to my secret sturgeon hole yet? They are there right now
> I've also heard there's been zero wind below the power lines.


I'm trying to get finished up and I plan to go find that spot, I am rewiring my boat and have everything back to the perko switch done. I'm going hunting soon. see you tuesday Buddy!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm bringing chicken....


no bananas ?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> no bananas ?


tws may bring one


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2016)

Is the chicken to eat or for bait?


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


That's not the Farallon's in the background where they were fishing.
So they put the crab pots out the day before, or on the way out. Those pots were full, must be the day before.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> Is the chicken to eat or for bait?


Depends on how good the fishing is!
On our Salmon trip last year everyone who ate the KFC chicken caught a fish. So the KFC is seen as "good luck" now on our fishing trips.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Depends on how good the fishing is!
> On our Salmon trip last year everyone who ate the KFC chicken caught a fish. So the KFC is seen as "good luck" now on our fishing trips.
> TMB-


Something to do with greasy fingers baiting the hooks


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


What time does the boat depart?
What time is rosin church?
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Depends on how good the fishing is!
> On our Salmon trip last year everyone who ate the KFC chicken caught a fish. So the KFC is seen as "good luck" now on our fishing trips.
> TMB-


Mmk...ic ic


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2016)

@ruby fruit ...did you feel the earthquake 6.6 or is new Zealand too far from you?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2016)

Time for Hash Church......9:00am


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> @ruby fruit ...did you feel the earthquake 6.6 or is new Zealand too far from you?


I didnt even know there was one fumble


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2016)

Well i guess that means you're pretty far then. glad you're ok lol


----------



## TWS (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## slow drawl (Nov 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3830163


Looks like my kinda seas. That a little Vermilion?


----------



## eddy600 (Nov 13, 2016)

fish tacos


----------



## TWS (Nov 13, 2016)

I would say a big vermillion but yes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3830163


Lol! That fish ain't real , noooo way!!!


----------



## TWS (Nov 13, 2016)

Lol its a Trump fish !

https://www.google.com/search?q=vermilion+rockfish&client=ms-android-metropcs-us&source=lnms&prmd=imvn&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi83Zjt_6XQAhWHqVQKHUQUAH8Q_AUICCgB&biw=320&bih=404


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> I would say a big vermillion but yes.


Sorry...just looks like its being long armed..


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol its a Trump fish !
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=vermilion+rockfish&client=ms-android-metropcs-us&source=lnms&prmd=imvn&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi83Zjt_6XQAhWHqVQKHUQUAH8Q_AUICCgB&biw=320&bih=404


We catch a lot of those up here along with the canary's. Can't keep the canary's here which are far better eating.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol its a Trump fish !
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=vermilion+rockfish&client=ms-android-metropcs-us&source=lnms&prmd=imvn&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi83Zjt_6XQAhWHqVQKHUQUAH8Q_AUICCgB&biw=320&bih=404


Don't mention that filthy dirty word to me !! Lol
That fish is radioactive for sure! I would bet you 4.20 That it is. Geiger counter reading off the mofo charts . Death upon digestion!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2016)

@TWS I got a bucket o chicken....and a couple of vape pens...what time will you pick me up?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS I got a bucket o chicken....and a couple of vape pens...what time will you pick me up?


Ohhh a man date


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ohhh a man date


have to be on the dock by 5:30...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> have to be on the dock by 5:30...


Glad u never said "in"
Hope u guys have a killer day


----------



## angryblackman (Nov 14, 2016)

Have fun out there guys and thanks for the invite @doublejj ! The day job is keeping me from all the fun!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2016)

@doublejj
@TWS @nuggs @treemansbuds
Thanks for the killer day fishing my bros!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> @TWS @nuggs @treemansbuds
> Thanks for the killer day fishing my bros!


Hella day bro.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## rsbigdaddy (Nov 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hella day bro.....
> View attachment 3831187


Catch any nice ones today that about 8 miles from my house


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2016)

40 Dungeness Crabs...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Catch any nice ones today that about 8 miles from my house


no nothing big today...just rockfish


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2016)

One Hella Day bro....


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Nov 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> no nothing big today...just rockfish


Nice


----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2016)

That was fun even just to look at. :0)


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> One Hella Day bro....
> View attachment 3831204


Thanks for the invite to the day of fishing/crabbing.
I was feeling a bit sea sick on the way out to the fishing grounds yesterday, I never threw up, but definitely had the sweats (the pre-puke stage) and had to step out on the deck to suck up some fresh air. Once we started fishing I felt better.
Very slow bite (super moon?), not a single keeper Ling cod on the boat. The jackpot fish was a 5# Vermillion.
Can't wait to get my "Crab Fed on" tonight.
TMB-


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Thanks for the invite to the day of fishing/crabbing.
> I was feeling a bit sea sick on the way out to the fishing grounds yesterday, I never threw up, but definitely had the sweats (the pre-puke stage) and had to step out on the deck to suck up some fresh air. Once we started fishing I felt better.
> Very slow bite (super moon?), not a single keeper Ling cod on the boat. The jackpot fish was a 5# Vermillion.
> Can't wait to get my "Crab Fed on" tonight.
> TMB-


I noticed the sweating lol.
Gonna start boiling my crab here in about an hour.


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 15, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Catch any nice ones today that about 8 miles from my house


8 miles?
Hell, now we have a place to stay/party next time we go fishing in Berkeley/Emeryville.
TMB-
P.S. do you fish Big Daddy?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Nov 15, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> 8 miles?
> Hell, now we have a place to stay/party next time we go fishing in Berkeley/Emeryville.
> TMB-
> P.S. do you fish Big Daddy?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2016)

That picture of the container ship going under the bridge is a work of art!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2016)

I am a nerd. I just thought that it looked empty....but you are right....the different lights and all...

:0)


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2016)

"*Maximum Crab Day at Trim Camp".....*
The trimigrants all declared it Maximun Crab day at Trim Camp.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2016)

Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> "*Maximum Crab Day at Trim Camp".....*
> The trimigrants all declared it Maximun Crab day at Trim Camp.
> View attachment 3831905
> 
> ...


We got our crab fed on tonight......awesome sea food. My sister is a pastry chef and brought over a home made apple pie from scratch.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 15, 2016)

Got the crab feed on last week 
Well done guys


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh and oysters kilpatrick with a dash of chillis


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh and oysters kilpatrick with a dash of chillis
> View attachment 3831996


I love oyster rockefeller, but that looks pretty damn good


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Got the crab feed on last week
> Well done guys
> View attachment 3831981


Aye we had boiled a few days ago then made some crab fried rice with leftovers, fukn good stuff. We also get blue crabs like that, but the ones we had few days ago we that same size but reds. Neighbor has a seafood wholesale place with boats and all few doors down



doublejj said:


> "*Maximum Crab Day at Trim Camp".....*
> The trimigrants all declared it Maximun Crab day at Trim Camp.
> View attachment 3831905
> 
> ...


Good man, bet the trimmigrants enjoyed that. Looks good aye.




treemansbuds said:


> We got our crab fed on tonight......awesome sea food. My sister is a pastry chef and brought over a home made apple pie from scratch.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3831935 View attachment 3831936 View attachment 3831937


Holy shit, fck the crab give me that apple pie!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I love oyster rockefeller, but that looks pretty damn good


Some ppl rinse the oyster then put back in shell to do this but i dont...waaay more taste if u dont ay bro


----------



## 757growin (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Got the crab feed on last week
> Well done guys
> View attachment 3831981


I grew up on blue crabs. makes the sweetest spaghetti sauce with the meat. too much work for me now. king crabs or nothing


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> I grew up on blue crabs. makes the sweetest spaghetti sauce with the meat. too much work for me now. king crabs or nothing


Love my chilli coconut crab


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

I should have never stopped by the Kubota dealer today.....


----------



## beachball (Nov 17, 2016)

Front end loader AND backhoe! Nice!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> Front end loader AND backhoe! Nice!


with a mower attachment $20k....


----------



## beachball (Nov 17, 2016)

Sweet, you will be using that for sure. Save a lot aching back too. Thats going to work real nice at your place.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> Sweet, you will be using that for sure. Save a lot aching back too. Thats going to work real nice at your place.


60 month 0 interest 0 down.....


----------



## beachball (Nov 17, 2016)

They make it nice and easy, huh! It will pay for itself quickly.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

Orange & Black are her favorite colors. I told her se would look good driving it around.lol..


----------



## beachball (Nov 17, 2016)

Plemon...oy!


----------



## beachball (Nov 17, 2016)

That would be cool, bro


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> They make it nice and easy, huh! It will pay for itself quickly.


the one catch......I have to wait until after the Tesla arrives


----------



## beachball (Nov 17, 2016)

Well there ya go! It will be a win win.


----------



## beachball (Nov 17, 2016)

Is there a delivery date for Tesla?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

beachball said:


> Is there a delivery date for Tesla?


not yet.....


----------



## beachball (Nov 17, 2016)

That is going to be a good day when you take delivery of a non combustion car, especially a Tesla, they will be around forever, Musk is a VISIONARY, we could use more like him.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2016)

When is Mrs JJ going to come to the BBQ?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> When is Mrs JJ going to come to the BBQ?


she doesn't do crowds....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2016)

My wifes the same way, even small ones. I used to get a bit bent about it because she would never go eat with friends etc only family meals, but I just accepted it, everyone is different


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2016)

Neither do I! Cannabis helps! 
Mrs Mo would make her feel comfortable.

Got my rec renewed today. Dropped off some oil and seeds for the doc.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Neither do I! Cannabis helps!
> Mrs Mo would make her feel comfortable.
> 
> Got my rec renewed today. Dropped off some oil and seeds for the doc.


she had to quit working because of it...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> she had to quit working because of it...


My wife suffers depression with anxiety thrown in with small doses that rear its ugly head every month or so...
Amazing wat weed does to help her


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2016)

She would kill me if i run.out of pineapple chunk and wonder woman


----------



## fumble (Nov 17, 2016)

I am kinda the same way. I really don't like talking to people. Face to face anyway. I will wait in my kitchen until the neighbor goes back in her house so I don't have to talk lol. My dad tells me I need to talk to people more...so here I am


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 17, 2016)

fumble said:


> I am kinda the same way. I really don't like talking to people. Face to face anyway. I will wait in my kitchen until the neighbor goes back in her house so I don't have to talk lol. My dad tells me I need to talk to people more...so here I am



I know exactly what you mean. So much easier that way for some.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2016)

fumble said:


> I am kinda the same way. I really don't like talking to people. Face to face anyway. I will wait in my kitchen until the neighbor goes back in her house so I don't have to talk lol. My dad tells me I need to talk to people more...so here I am


Because most people are morons , I hear ya there. My father has always been the same way


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> I am kinda the same way. I really don't like talking to people. Face to face anyway. I will wait in my kitchen until the neighbor goes back in her house so I don't have to talk lol. My dad tells me I need to talk to people more...so here I am


If i dont feel i can smile and talk to someone i deliberately avoid them cos i know im a prick if im not in the mood
Then there are the ppl i cant stand as well being from a small town


----------



## fumble (Nov 18, 2016)

Lol @ morons...not the word I typically use but it works


----------



## beachball (Nov 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> Lol @ morons...not the word I typically use but it works


Some folks use cannabis to get "high", I use it to get normal. Sounds weird but it fits. Wishing everyone at RIU a very normal day....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Some folks use cannabis to get "high", I use it to get normal. Sounds weird but it fits. Wishing everyone at RIU a very normal day....


so you liked the Plemon bro?....


----------



## beachball (Nov 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> so you liked the Plemon bro?....


Dood! Got me ￼￼￼ as i like to say NORMAL, wayyyy normal ￼￼￼ and kudos to all involved
￼￼￼ and next time ya see PC send them my warmest regards. Back to the vape for me. Thanks JJ!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> Dood! Got me ￼￼￼ as i like to say NORMAL, wayyyy normal ￼￼￼ and kudos to all involved
> ￼￼￼ and next time ya see PC send them my warmest regards. Back to the vape for me. Thanks JJ!!!!


can we get a smoke/taste/high report?...


----------



## beachball (Nov 18, 2016)

PS Dabbed me into another time zone..


----------



## beachball (Nov 18, 2016)

As for the Plemon my thoughts are that it has a very unique coloration from the purpling,. Massive Turpine output, sharper, distinctly different, notes of heavy fuel and citrus, with a nice finish that lets my body relax into bliss mode.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> As for the Plemon my thoughts are that it has a very unique coloration from the purpling,. Massive Turpine output, sharper, distinctly different, notes of heavy fuel and citrus, with a nice finish that lets my body relax into bliss mode.


thank you bro...


----------



## beachball (Nov 18, 2016)

My honor and priveledge, sir. Gangstah Cookies are a hit here in the Surf Zone. Inspirational with the uncanny ability to bring multiple flavors all at one time. It trips a switch in the olfactory region. Great for guitar work. Won't slow a fella down one bit.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 18, 2016)

I am sure that the BB crew appreciate your thoughts as well.

Looking forward to trying that breed as well, with both a fem and reg
going for a few weeks now.

JD


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Nov 18, 2016)

What is gangster cookies a cross of?


----------



## beachball (Nov 18, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> What is gangster cookies a cross of?


Check it out.
http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=76881


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2016)

beachball said:


> As for the Plemon my thoughts are that it has a very unique coloration from the purpling,. Massive Turpine output, sharper, distinctly different, notes of heavy fuel and citrus, with a nice finish that lets my body relax into bliss mode.


im hopeless at reports..take for instance last night me and the wifey got baked together on pineapple chunk (her fav) and decided to sit down watch the recent episode of walking dead...after a few hits and no smoke for 5 days previously I couldn't see well enough to put the usb into the back of the television...she asked if I needed help..i said "yes babe I cant see my eyes are nearly shut"
she went to get up to turn the light on and said" I cant move"
we both started to laugh ...needless to say sex was gd last night lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2016)

Fkn awesome report ruby. yesterday my wife exclaimed "Im sick again, how many days has it been". I say, not long enough


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2016)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> What is gangster cookies a cross of?


IDK the seeds came from a friend


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 18, 2016)

I love my pineapple chunk, Plemon does have them terps though!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I love my pineapple chunk, Plemon does have them terps though!


Plemon sounds a dream where i am
.but i never say never


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Plemon sounds a dream where i am
> .but i never say never


http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 20, 2016)

fumble said:


> I am kinda the same way. I really don't like talking to people. Face to face anyway. I will wait in my kitchen until the neighbor goes back in her house so I don't have to talk lol. My dad tells me I need to talk to people more...so here I am


I have strong anti social tendencies myself. I say it's not that I don't like people. I just don't like them to be where I'm at.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/


Gee 10 regs of plemon and the dog is very tempting as much as im more into fem seeds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gee 10 regs of plemon and the dog is very tempting as much as im more into fem seeds


Grab the Fem Dog


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Grab the Fem Dog


Gd pick up vn...just realised after you said that they had fems cheers


----------



## beachball (Nov 21, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I have strong anti social tendencies myself. I say it's not that I don't like people. I just don't like them to be where I'm at.


I find the company of dogs more appealing.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 21, 2016)

If aliens ever do visit, our technology will be nothing to them....the fact that
we enjoy the loyalty of other Life-Forms....maybe a tad different.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey jj, ordered my plates and press. it's in the mail.. but how about the tea/rosin bags, what size you using and what kind? thank you in advance and also for the continuous motivation and knowledge you keep putting out!


----------



## nuggs (Nov 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gee 10 regs of plemon and the dog is very tempting as much as im more into fem seeds


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hey jj, ordered my plates and press. it's in the mail.. but how about the tea/rosin bags, what size you using and what kind? thank you in advance and also for the continuous motivation and knowledge you keep putting out!


Awesome!!.we use the 37mic bags from 'Rosin Evolution' for kief. They also sell a 160mic flower bag. I just bought some SS mesh screen to wrap pot pucks with, but I haven't used it yet. Best of luck bro, I'm squishing everything at 180deg.....


----------



## 757growin (Nov 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Awesome!!.we use the 37mic bags from 'Rosin Evolution' for kief. They also sell a 160mic flower bag. I just bought some SS mesh screen to wrap pot pucks with, but I haven't used it yet. Best of luck bro, I'm squishing everything at 180deg.....


Thanks jj. u da best!


----------



## beachball (Nov 22, 2016)

Good news down here in the Surf Zone, some fool decided he was going to steal his neighbors medical grow. Cops popped him for felony theft (just 5 grams in posession)and left the patients grow untouched. Now thats progress for this area, as the Board of Supervisors tried to ban medical grows even in doors. I saw the head of the sherrifs department on a video feed of a BOS meeting state that it would be impossible to enforce such a code violation on medical marijuana grows as it is ok to grow medical weed under state law. A big sigh of relief over here.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 23, 2016)

Haven't been able to be on here much lately. Unsure if it's already been asked or stated but are you guys going for a winter crop again?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 23, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Haven't been able to be on here much lately. Unsure if it's already been asked or stated but are you guys going for a winter crop again?


no.... I will be starting plants early for spring light dep crop


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2016)

Is the drying done? Any new pics of the curing barn?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 23, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Is the drying done? Any new pics of the curing barn?


drying is all done but the trimming isn't. I didn't snap many pictures after harvest this year, but it looked pretty much the same as last year...


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2016)

First there was a mountain, then there was no mountain, then there was....


----------



## beachball (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh Juanita, oh Juanita, i call your name..


----------



## beachball (Nov 23, 2016)

So get a box of Hersheys Dark Chocolate pudding, add four heaping tablespoons of ABV (your finest, of course and stir well according to directions).Pour into 3 small bowls, Refrigerate,or not, and then enjoy. My ABV is some Venom and something known as OUTDOOR #7,
Or as my friends south of here say, 
" Fuera siete"..Review to come.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 23, 2016)

beachball said:


> So get a box of Hersheys Dark Chocolate pudding, add four heaping tablespoons of ABV (your finest, of course and stir well according to directions).Pour into 3 small bowls, Refrigerate,or not, and then enjoy. My ABV is some Venom and something known as OUTDOOR #7,
> Or as my friends south of here say,
> " Fuera siete"..Review to come.


If you want singles your favorite yogurt works too. Couple heaping spoons ground up really fine


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3826011


jj your the man,i just wish I could be there with you but as always I cant make it this year,but there is still hope for next year.ky


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 1, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Jesus Jilly by @Mohican
> TMB-
> View attachment 3824601
> 
> ...


that look great..ky


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Last one down, *Jamaican Ganja*.
> this plant was started from a Jamaican vacation seed.
> 
> 
> ...


where is the LIKE BUTTON?That looks yummy


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Harvest is underway.....
> View attachment 3813515


my favorate time of the year,harvest time,


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> where is the LIKE BUTTON?That looks yummy


it'll come back when you build up some time, 48 hrs from when you made the account ky. If thats who I think it is good to see you buddy


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we have several days of rain coming & there are some large buds on several plants so the crew got busy & topped many of the biggest buds.....
> View attachment 3804441
> 
> Plemon....
> View attachment 3804440


plemon how fast dos it finish?it sure as hell looks taste and I love the coler of them buds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> it'll come back when you build up some time, 48 hrs from when you made the account ky. If thats who I think it is good to see you buddy


I was thinking the same thing

Welcome back ky you wear your heart on your sleeve when you speak...even if it gets you in trouble now and then 
Hope your well


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 1, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> plemon how fast dos it finish?it sure as hell looks taste and I love the coler of them buds.


Mine took 10 weeks

(Inside)


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> plemon how fast dos it finish?it sure as hell looks taste and I love the coler of them buds.


9 weeks...


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Stankyyyyy Plemon buds....
> 
> View attachment 3823033
> 
> View attachment 3823036


that looks dam good,is that a clone only strain or can you get seeds of that?how long dos it take to finish flowering?if not over 8 weeks I would love to try that strain.ky............ps looks like you had a nother great year and iam happy happy 4 ya.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we have several days of rain coming & there are some large buds on several plants so the crew got busy & topped many of the biggest buds.....
> View attachment 3804441
> 
> Plemon....
> View attachment 3804440


plemon,,where can I find seeds of that girl at?you can pm me if you like,thanks..ky


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> 9 weeks...


I WOULD LOVE TO TRY GROWING THAT EVEN IF IT DOS TAKE 9 WEEKS..KY


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3800191


MY DREAM GREEN HOUSE IF KY, EVER GETS IT LEGAL TO GROW.Thats a great job jj


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> that looks dam good,is that a clone only strain or can you get seeds of that?how long dos it take to finish flowering?if not over 8 weeks I would love to try that strain.ky............ps looks like you had a nother great year and iam happy happy 4 ya.


9 weeks outdoor


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)

I LIKE YOU KY


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> plemon,,where can I find seeds of that girl at?you can pm me if you like,thanks..ky


Breeders Boutique


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Breeders Boutique


Out of 10 pack of the plemon how meny are use female


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

I dont think anyone can answer that one, its a random number.....Do you grow anything now? I dont mean specific cultivars, I just mean anything.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 3, 2016)

Nature works these things out....around 50% typically, but there is
no specific answer really. (it is like wondering how many times one
will "flip heads")


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont think anyone can answer that one, its a random number.....Do you grow anything now? I dont mean specific cultivars, I just mean anything.


Only used clones but make switch over to seeds


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 4, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Out of 10 pack of the plemon how meny are use female


 Hopefully more than half will be female,on most you can tell sex when they are about 2 ft. tall. plant about three times the amount you will need and you can pick the best to grow out.I pop seeds in April and have avoided flower and reveg issues without the use of lights.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 5, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Hopefully more than half will be female,on most you can tell sex when they are about 2 ft. tall. plant about three times the amount you will need and you can pick the best to grow out.I pop seeds in April and have avoided flower and reveg issues without the use of lights.


I'm not going to go as early this year. Lots of wasted time last spring when I started too early.


----------



## beachball (Dec 5, 2016)

RIU/PIG roast still on? Jus wunerin. 12/10 same same?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 5, 2016)

beachball said:


> RIU/PIG roast still on? Jus wunerin. 12/10 same same?


yes....next sat


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 14, 2016)

Cant believe you guys have been blasting trump in this thread. Meanwhile clinton is involved in a pedophile ring and being bankrolled by saudi billionaires and other strongarm tyrants. Her campaign chairman is partners with Putin on business ventures and she is involved in selling uranium to the russians. 

That is just 1/1000 of the crap she is involved in.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Cant believe you guys have been blasting trump in this thread. Meanwhile clinton is involved in a pedophile ring and being bankrolled by saudi billionaires and other strongarm tyrants. Her campaign chairman is partners with Putin on business ventures and she is involved in selling uranium to the russians.
> 
> That is just 1/1000 of the crap she is involved in.


I guess we were screwed either way.....elections over now


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Cant believe you guys have been blasting trump in this thread. Meanwhile clinton is involved in a pedophile ring and being bankrolled by saudi billionaires and other strongarm tyrants. Her campaign chairman is partners with Putin on business ventures and she is involved in selling uranium to the russians.
> 
> That is just 1/1000 of the crap she is involved in.


Trump is clean as fuck isnt he mate 
Theres a political thread elswhere the elections long gone ....us aussies are still laughing about it


----------



## 757growin (Dec 14, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Cant believe you guys have been blasting trump in this thread. Meanwhile clinton is involved in a pedophile ring and being bankrolled by saudi billionaires and other strongarm tyrants. Her campaign chairman is partners with Putin on business ventures and she is involved in selling uranium to the russians.
> 
> That is just 1/1000 of the crap she is involved in.


Pedo at the pizzeria ? are u the dummy who shot that pizza place up last week? lmao fake news from Russia is awesome!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2016)

My Parents used to use "Poppa Charlie" and "Indigo Charlie" to refer to Pop Corn
and Ice Cream when they did not want the kids begging to stay up.

I have to wonder just what they are using "Pizza" to refer to, but I did not get
the impression from the leaked emails that it was actually pizza.

But it is such a long way from Confusion to Gun Play....


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)

Is this thread the new orange ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## beachball (Dec 15, 2016)

I watched an interview of the actual guy who owns about a dozen fake right wing news Web sites, including the one about the Pizza joint shoot up. it's all BS. This presents a problem if you read a little history on Yellow Journalism. The Spanish American War was instigated through Yellow Journalism tactics between Hearst publications and competitor Pulitzer, looking to increase readership/profits through out right lying.
For instance stand in line at the grocery store and read the shit they have next to the registers...same crap. But if you like that sort of thing I will tell you that Orange boys mother was impregnated by aliens.


----------



## beachball (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh and another thing , those who fail to remember history are doomed to repeat it. There is a saying that the we are finished with the past but the past is not finished with us.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

beachball said:


> Oh and another thing , those who fail to remember history are doomed to repeat it. There is a saying that the we are finished with the past but the past is not finished with us.


Gotta remember though...there's this lil thing about history...its one sided by the ones who have "won" the wars.... Certainly not always the way its written....


----------



## beachball (Dec 15, 2016)

There is a glimmer of truth to what Napoleon said, that History is written by the winners, he also said that religion keeps the poor from murdering the rich and the first virtue of a soldier is endurance, bravery comes second to that.
Interesting man for a looser.


----------



## Dan Drews (Dec 15, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Cant believe you guys have been blasting trump in this thread. Meanwhile clinton is involved in a pedophile ring and being bankrolled by saudi billionaires and other strongarm tyrants. Her campaign chairman is partners with Putin on business ventures and she is involved in selling uranium to the russians.
> 
> That is just 1/1000 of the crap she is involved in.


Are there people who are still convinced there was the pedo ring at the pizzeria and it involved Clinton???? With all the stories proving it to be a lie, how can some people still defend the lie as being fact?

As a friend of mine once said, when discussing people clinging to lies when there is overwhelming proof to the contrary, he offered this simple explanation - "The facts, while interesting, are irrelevant".


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> Are there people who are still convinced there was the pedo ring at the pizzeria and it involved Clinton???? With all the stories proving it to be a lie, how can some people still defend the lie as being fact?
> 
> As a friend of mine once said, when discussing people clinging to lies when there is overwhelming proof to the contrary, he offered this simple explanation - "The facts, while interesting, are irrelevant".


Only naive or dumb or ignorant


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 15, 2016)

beachball said:


> There is a glimmer of truth to what Napoleon said, that History is written by the winners, he also said that religion keeps the poor from murdering the rich and the first virtue of a soldier is endurance, bravery comes second to that.
> Interesting man for a looser.


He won a good bit, but war is like March Madness. One loss and you are out.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 12, 2017)

Dan Drews said:


> Are there people who are still convinced there was the pedo ring at the pizzeria and it involved Clinton???? With all the stories proving it to be a lie, how can some people still defend the lie as being fact?
> 
> As a friend of mine once said, when discussing people clinging to lies when there is overwhelming proof to the contrary, he offered this simple explanation - "The facts, while interesting, are irrelevant".


Jeffrey Epstein and pedo island


----------



## Dan Drews (Jan 13, 2017)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Jeffrey Epstein and pedo island


I'm not exactly sure who you're pointing the finger at - Clinton or Trump considering their alleged 'experiences' with Jeffrey Epstein -

From an article in June 2016 - "And just last week, yet another “Jane Doe” filed a suit in New York accusing Epstein and Donald Trump of raping her at a series of sex parties when she was only 13.... Trump has denied Jane Doe’s claims and his reps have said he barely knew Epstein—even though New York media in the ’90s regularly chronicled his comings-and-goings at Epstein’s Upper East Side palace, and even though Epstein had 14 private numbers for Trump and his family in his little black book."

Why would the Donald lie about knowing Epstein when there's mountains of evidence to the contrary?

From another article in November 2016 - "Fifteen women have now gone on record to say that Donald Trump sexually assaulted them".

Do any of us know exactly what was going on at Epstein's palace or his island? Of course not. But it's hard to take your concerns about the Clinton's seriously if you refuse to look at the evidence against Trump. None of these high powered politicians and billionaires are angels, they've learned their money and power means they can deny facts 'better' than we plain folk can.

My apologies to DoubleJJ for hijacking your thread, I'm done here. I think we'd all be better off leaving this to be what it is, a site to discuss something we all have a passion for - growing cannabis.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 13, 2017)

Dan Drews said:


> I'm not exactly sure who you're pointing the finger at - Clinton or Trump considering their alleged 'experiences' with Jeffrey Epstein -
> 
> From an article in June 2016 - "And just last week, yet another “Jane Doe” filed a suit in New York accusing Epstein and Donald Trump of raping her at a series of sex parties when she was only 13.... Trump has denied Jane Doe’s claims and his reps have said he barely knew Epstein—even though New York media in the ’90s regularly chronicled his comings-and-goings at Epstein’s Upper East Side palace, and even though Epstein had 14 private numbers for Trump and his family in his little black book."
> 
> ...



I know all of that, its the same context as the peeing on the bed allegations. 
Close friend of mine is close friend of a clinton, another acquantaince worked at the governors mansion. Met several others, Lets leave it at that. Bills side of the family voted for trump if that tells you much. Trust me you have no clue what they do and are capable of especially Hillary more so than Bill. 

About the most accurate accounts is from Larry Nichols who was their handler for you to hear. 

What you are doing you accuse your opponent of doing it....something he taught them. 

Im waiting for some hacked info to come out on trump but nothing. The wikileaks guy says their is much more on clinton. We already know some facts and Hillary is the devil compared to trump. 

Not gonna be a pissing match here on this thread as history will prove one or maybe both to be criminals but i already know one deserves the maximum penalty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2017)

There's gonna be no winners either way. Speaking from across the pond we're all terrified that Putin is going to push and trump will be stupid enough to act like the bully he is.


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2017)

So we have the chuckie cheese and pedo island scandal ? Nice. 
Where's the Catholic priest at ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> There's gonna be no winners either way. Speaking from across the pond we're all terrified that Putin is going to push and trump will be stupid enough to act like the bully he is.



Well the Jews sure aren't gonna help .


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2017)

Eric Holder will get to the bottom of it .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2017)

Jews?! Lost me there.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 14, 2017)

"All wars are banker's wars".....I think that that is the Google query needed here.

Warning: many black helicopters


----------



## Walterwhiter (Jan 14, 2017)

Javadog said:


> "All wars are banker's wars".....I think that that is the Google query needed here.
> 
> Warning: many black helicopters


TRUTH..


----------



## 757growin (Jan 14, 2017)

TWS said:


> Well the Jews sure aren't gonna help .


Maybe Duerte will come over to help our new ag sessions with the drug war


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Jews?! Lost me there.


It's a Obama joke . You missed son .


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2017)

Damn Bakersfield is a beautiful place .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2017)

TWS said:


> Damn Bakersfield is a beautiful place .


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2017)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## 757growin (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## 757growin (Jan 14, 2017)

doublejj said:


>


They have a series on national geo about going to mars. Elon makes appearances on the show. Me and the kiddies recorded it and have been watching. It's pretty good


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2017)

757growin said:


> They have a series on national geo about going to mars. Elon makes appearances on the show. Me and the kiddies recorded it and have been watching. It's pretty good


Elon would make a great president...


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2017)

Elon Musk successfully launched another SpaceX rocket today...


----------



## 757growin (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Elon Musk successfully launched another SpaceX rocket today...
> View attachment 3876247


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2017)

TWS said:


>


One of my all time favs


----------



## Dan Drews (Jan 16, 2017)

Flying on another level


----------



## beachball (Jan 16, 2017)

doublejj said:


>


Hey Brother! Woah, looks like you guys are having a lot of rain plus snow on the higher elevations, I hope the farm is holding up. I got 4 flash flood warnings in one day for that area.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2017)

beachball said:


> Hey Brother! Woah, looks like you guys are having a lot of rain plus snow on the higher elevations, I hope the farm is holding up. I got 4 flash flood warnings in one day for that area.


Yeah the drought is over, up here for sure.....


----------



## beachball (Jan 16, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Yeah the drought is over, up here for sure.....


Drought is pretty well over down here too
Back country got snow and rain. Our lakes are showing signs of increased water but have a way to go yet to hit normal levels. Run off ought to do it. We have more rain scheduled for this weekend. Have some traveling music!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## fumble (Jan 17, 2017)

I heard Tesla isn't going to have the free charging stations any more...is that true JJ?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2017)

fumble said:


> I heard Tesla isn't going to have the free charging stations any more...is that true JJ?


There are so many people running tesla's for uber that they hog the free chargers. So the first 1000 miles of charging will be free. after 1000 miles you will have to pay. Those were really intended for people traveling or commuting & they should be charging at home. it only takes a few to mess it up for everybody.


----------



## beachball (Jan 17, 2017)

doublejj said:


> There are so many people running tesla's for uber that they hog the free chargers. So the first 1000 miles of charging will be free. after 1000 miles you will have to pay. Those were really intended for people traveling or commuting & they should be charging at home. it only takes a few to mess it up for everybody.


I put a 240v charger in my garage, after using standard 120v because it takes a long time with that little amount voltage. I did sign up to use charging stations and found I really do not need to as we do not take long trips in the i3, it's perfect for local runs as it only provides 120 miles per charge. It costs me about 20 bucks to travel a total of 800 miles. The 240v charger has a standard clothes dryer receptacle on it. Got that from a place called Clipper Creek instead of the recommended high dollar charger. Well worth it. Saved hundreds. I am still amazed at the pure torque this car puts out. I have left many V-8s and high hp 6's in the dust.


----------



## Jamio420 (Jan 17, 2017)

beachball said:


> I put a 240v charger in my garage, after using standard 120v because it takes a long time with that little amount voltage. I did sign up to use charging stations and found I really do not need to as we do not take long trips in the i3, it's perfect for local runs as it only provides 120 miles per charge. It costs me about 20 bucks to travel a total of 800 miles. The 240v charger has a standard clothes dryer receptacle on it. Got that from a place called Clipper Creek instead of the recommended high dollar charger. Well worth it. Saved hundreds. I am still amazed at the pure torque this car puts out. I have left many V-8s and high hp 6's in the dust.


Ive installed a couple charging stations we usually use 80-90 amp 240


----------



## 757growin (Jan 18, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Yeah the drought is over, up here for sure.....


Calling for up to 2 feet of snow in the mountains of san diego county!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 18, 2017)

757growin said:


> Calling for up to 2 feet of snow in the mountains of san diego county!


Awesome bro, seriously 
The more water you guys get down there, the more we get to keep. Win/win. Not even sure if SD gets our water, but


----------



## 757growin (Jan 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Awesome bro, seriously
> The more water you guys get down there, the more we get to keep. Win/win. Not even sure if SD gets our water, but


We still get yours! Lols. Mine is from a well. Not sure where it comes from. Maybe the Colorado?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jan 18, 2017)

Jj when do you start your spring lightdeps?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Jj when do you start your spring lightdeps?


we will buy teens in 2 weeks....


----------



## Jamio420 (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> we will buy teens in 2 weeks....


Dang you got the right weather !


----------



## beachball (Feb 2, 2017)

doublejj said:


> we will buy teens in 2 weeks....


For my friend JJ, thanks for all those pickle jars.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2017)

beachball said:


> For my friend JJ, thanks for all those pickle jars.


classic song! heres one for jj as well...it suits


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2017)

"Only the good die young"..


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2017)

Here's one .
" your mom's the only one "

Hey good to see everything is OK. Hadn't noticed ya in other threads so looks like everything is all good. 

Lave sues manos.


----------



## beachball (Feb 11, 2017)

TWS said:


> Here's one .
> " your mom's the only one "
> 
> Hey good to see everything is OK. Hadn't noticed ya in other threads so looks like everything is all good.
> ...


Finally got RIU back. Nice.


----------



## TWS (Feb 12, 2017)

Is Orville damn gonna be ok ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2017)

TWS said:


> Is Orville damn gonna be ok ?


Looks like we made it through the night. 
Not even close to being out of the woods though. If they cant drop the lake enough before this next storm, we could be in deep shit. They want to get it 50' lower.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry guys, i cant help but feel like all this rain started when i brought Ohio weed to California.....or it could have been bringing James, stay safe and keep dry guys and gals


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 13, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Sorry guys, i cant help but feel like all this rain started when i brought Ohio weed to California.....or it could have been bringing James, stay safe and keep dry guys and gals


 Thanks for that apple flavored drink,I hope they have all made it to high ground and have plenty of food and supplies.


----------



## beachball (Feb 13, 2017)

TWS said:


> Is Orville damn gonna be ok ?


Saw that the spillway emergency runoff had experienced a "sink hole" in its concrete but that the weather had cleared and the lake was lowering and reducing the chance of a major breach. More weather due and then spring snow melt. Our thoughts and vibes are with all of you in the zone.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2017)

beachball said:


> Saw that the spillway emergency runoff had experienced a "sink hole" in its concrete but that the weather had cleared and the lake was lowering and reducing the chance of a major breach. More weather due and then spring snow melt. Our thoughts and vibes are with all of you in the zone.


I feel a little safer if the history of Sacramento didn't include being completely washed away by floods & rebuilt 3 times....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2017)

there is a law in Sacramento that all cemetery's must be on high ground because they got tired of fishing all the coffins out of the delta after each flood...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2017)

the crew is headed for Hawaii today & I have to stay here to babysit clones....


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 13, 2017)

doublejj said:


> the crew is headed for Hawaii today & I have to stay here to babysit clones....


Put them floaties on to be safe


----------



## beachball (Feb 13, 2017)

doublejj said:


> the crew is headed for Hawaii today & I have to stay here to babysit clones....


Well they got the right man for the job..They said at one time before whites came and damed everything up that Indians could take their TAMALS (boats) and trade with other tribes as far away as the Bakersfield area. That's a Hella lot a square miles of water. Olivehurst has a deserted shopping mall that was flooded due to a levy break many years ago...over 20 feet deep water...keep your powder dry...


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2017)

Wishing you well jj and all affected


----------



## beachball (Feb 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Wishing you well jj and all affected


Lots of levees between JJ and Oroville. Hopefully they can hold back the water if the worst should happen. Sacramento has dealt with these issues for ever. It is known as the Tree City, some huge ones there, plenty of rivers and the flow of underground water is shallow so the older larger Oaks and Willow tree roots can suck it up even during drought conditions. Makes for massive oaks and willows.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2017)

beachball said:


> Lots of levees between JJ and Oroville. Hopefully they can hold back the water if the worst should happen. Sacramento has dealt with these issues for ever. It is known as the Tree City, some huge ones there, plenty of rivers and the flow of underground water is shallow so the older larger Oaks and Willow tree roots can suck it up even during drought conditions. Makes for massive oaks and willows.


79,000 CFS from Keswick, 100,000 from Oroville, not even sure what Folsom is releasing right now. Gonna put major strain on all them levees down there for sure. The Army Core of engineers had been doing lots of work to the waterways right after the floods in New Orleans, hopefully they did enough!


----------



## beachball (Feb 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 79,000 CFS from Keswick, 100,000 from Oroville, not even sure what Folsom is releasing right now. Gonna put major strain on all them levees down there for sure. The Army Core of engineers had been doing lots of work to the waterways right after the floods in New Orleans, hopefully they did enough!


Thats some massive flows right there. Too bad they cannot redirect that to Southern California reservoirs. In this county we are lucky enough to have many man made resevoirs and adequate aquifers, so we do not buy Norcal water. Los Angeles ripped off Owen's Valley farmers for the entire Owens River system. Movie Chinatown gives a good history of it.


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 13, 2017)

beachball said:


> Thats some massive flows right there. Too bad they cannot redirect that to Southern California reservoirs. In this county we are lucky enough to have many man made resevoirs and adequate aquifers, so we do not buy Norcal water. Los Angeles ripped off Owen's Valley farmers for the entire Owens River system. Movie Chinatown gives a good history of it.


 They should get rid of those cheesy Spray things and fill Owens lake with all the extra snow pack. La & San Francisco seem to have stole a lot of water way back when. They should build an Aqueduct behind the Cascades in Oregon to bring water to southern California LOL


----------



## beachball (Feb 13, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> They should get rid of those cheesy Spray things and fill Owens lake with all the extra snow pack. La & San Francisco seem to have stole a lot of water way back when. They should build an Aqueduct behind the Cascades in Oregon to bring water to southern California LOL


How about an underground pipeline from the Great Lakes? Hell, they got oil and gas lines running thousands of miles all over the globe. Why not get water from one of the largest bodies of fresh water on the planet? That could make the Sonoran and Mojave desserts bloom. They could grow metric tons of produce. Change that entire ecology to be sure. It would take a while to drain those lakes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2017)

beachball said:


> How about an underground pipeline from the Great Lakes? Hell, they got oil and gas lines running thousands of miles all over the globe. Why not get water from one of the largest bodies of fresh water on the planet? That could make the Sonoran and Mojave desserts bloom. They could grow metric tons of produce. Change that entire ecology to be sure. It would take a while to drain those lakes.


I've always thought the same thing. Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## beachball (Feb 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I've always thought the same thing. Makes perfect sense to me


Yep, I like the way you think lols. If that could work it would be one of the biggest projects in history and probably do the most good to advance our particular society. I doubt if those lakes could be drained short of some major seismic shift or sumpin like a meteor strike might do it but the odds against that are astronomical pun intended


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2017)

there was a plan at one time to sink a giant fresh water pipeline just off the coast of Cali from the mouth of the Columbia river to LA ...


----------



## beachball (Feb 13, 2017)

doublejj said:


> there was a plan at one time to sink a giant fresh water pipeline just off the coast of Cali from the mouth of the Columbia river to LA ...


WOW, wonder if it would mess with the salmon?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2017)

beachball said:


> WOW, wonder if it would mess with the salmon?


I don't think so, it was going to be on thebottom a couple miles offshore...


----------



## beachball (Feb 13, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I don't think so, it was going to be on thebottom a couple miles offshore...


Check this story out.
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2015-04-27/william-shatner-s-california-pipe-dream


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2017)

Why am I thinking of Mr Carlson thinking that Turkeys could fly?


----------



## beachball (Feb 14, 2017)

WKRP! That episode was one of their best. Thanks￼.
Long Live Dr. JOHNNY FEVER and never forget Less Nessman and his theme song Hot Blooded...one of the great serial comedies of TV


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2017)

The Romans built aquaducts all over the place.....


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 25, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I don't think so, it was going to be on thebottom a couple miles offshore...


to the top for jj.I cant wait to watch your 2017 grow and good luck to you and yours and I hope its the best grow ever for you jj.ky


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2017)

DST said:


> The Romans built aquaducts all over the place.....


I'd say aquaducts would probably be a better investment than big ole walls. I laughed when I read The Mandibles recently. In that book there is indeed a wall at the border. But it's to keep people out of Mexico lol.


----------



## beachball (Feb 25, 2017)

DST said:


> I'd say aquaducts would probably be a better investment than big ole walls. I laughed when I read The Mandibles recently. In that book there is indeed a wall at the border. But it's to keep people out of Mexico lol.


The Roman's were quite industrial. They invented concrete and the first all cemented domed structure they built is still standing. Also invented concrete that could set up submerged enabling them to build huge ports. They folded volcanic ash and lime into the mix to do it.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2017)

Sounds like a bad soil mix I tried once! I added the water and it smelled like wet concrete! Afterwards the water would just sit on top and never soak in. I transplanted back to ProMix and the plant was perfect.


----------



## beachball (Feb 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Sounds like a bad soil mix I tried once! I added the water and it smelled like wet concrete! Afterwards the water would just sit on top and never soak in. I transplanted back to ProMix and the plant was perfect.


WOW, glad the plant recovered, when concrete powder gets into soil it will keep killing stuff for a very long time, nothings gonna grow where it exists.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2017)

I crushed some red lava rocks to sand and powder as a soil additive. I totally forgot what that makes when you add water!


----------



## beachball (Feb 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I crushed some red lava rocks to sand and powder as a soil additive. I totally forgot what that makes when you add water!


Disaster averted￼!!!


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Feb 27, 2017)

420mon said:


> Cock-a-doodle-doo! Why does the rooster crow? Why does anything anything? Hmmmm that's a real question to ponder, why does anything anything?
> 
> Did you know Santa and Jesus are both fake, yet more adults believe Jesus is real than children do Santa? Why does mon do what mon do? Let mon know if u figures it out.


whoa now, Jesus is a historical figure. u think they give spots on historical timelines to fictional characters? BC= before Christ no matter what the new age movement says.


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Feb 27, 2017)

420mon said:


> Cock-a-doodle-doo! Why does the rooster crow? Why does anything anything? Hmmmm that's a real question to ponder, why does anything anything?
> 
> Did you know Santa and Jesus are both fake, yet more adults believe Jesus is real than children do Santa? Why does mon do what mon do? Let mon know if u figures it out.





Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3593071
> This 67 camaro saved my life when i was 17. Second car was a '69


when i was 16 i bought a 67 camero your pic reminded me of it. paid $1,000.00 for it in 1977


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Feb 27, 2017)

i thought those replies would go back near the pages where they originally appeared. oh well. light depped a grow last year with regular season as well and catching up on what JJ and some others did last year. have 12 clones in the trailer and 12 in 10 gallon pots in the grow room that get put outside march 1st for light dep. so much to learn still lol. so where /when is the spring BBQ ? best wishes to all for their upcoming grows !


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2017)

4-20


----------



## beachball (Feb 28, 2017)

Maybe I can get one of these to help out on the farm. Bud trimmer? No theft right there. These guys will be taking over 50 % of all jobs in the next 20 years.
Probably more after they start building themselves.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2017)

I wouldn't be going to no pot bbq right now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2017)

TWS said:


> I wouldn't be going to no pot bbq right now.


reason ?
I miss u bro


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Mar 1, 2017)

TWS, ill take your spot if i can get an invite  but would rather u show up there as well. from what ive read of you, you are quite the character !


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2017)

FlyingScotsman11 said:


> TWS, ill take your spot if i can get an invite  but would rather u show up there as well. from what ive read of you, you are quite the character !


he is that......


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2017)

doublejj said:


> he is that......


Like the cookie monster on acid


----------



## beachball (Mar 2, 2017)

Head phones please, crankitup


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 4, 2017)

TWS said:


> I wouldn't be going to no pot bbq right now.


If anyone asks if Undercover FBI made it to the BBQ, and 10 guys stand up, you might have a problem.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 4, 2017)

FlyingScotsman11 said:


> whoa now, Jesus is a historical figure. u think they give spots on historical timelines to fictional characters? BC= before Christ no matter what the new age movement says.


You may be right. {Betsy Ross withstanding} Do you think folks would give 10% of their income for a myth? Or would REK write this song without a real Jesus?


----------



## 757growin (Mar 4, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> You may be right. {Betsy Ross withstanding} Do you think folks would give 10% of their income for a myth? Or would REK write this song without a real Jesus?


Or blow themselves up for 72 virgins? No they wouldnt do that if it wasnt real.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 4, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> If anyone asks if Undercover FBI made it to the BBQ, and 10 guys stand up, you might have a problem.


Glad we got obama out... what a good time trump has brought for us all. Probably see riu membership dry up real fast. If you look not many ppl's membership predates obamas administration.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2017)

Russians have the best cannabis!


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Mar 4, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> If anyone asks if Undercover FBI made it to the BBQ, and 10 guys stand up, you might have a problem.


if i can get an invite to the bbq i promise ill leave my FBI vest at home. just would love a chance to talk to the guys growing 8x8 plants! im aiming for 6x6 plants this summer as i look out over my kinda thin light dep grow.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 4, 2017)

FlyingScotsman11 said:


> if i can get an invite to the bbq i promise ill leave my FBI vest at home. just would love a chance to talk to the guys growing 8x8 plants! im aiming for 6x6 plants this summer as i look out over my kinda thin light dep grow.


Undercover FBI is a RUI user name.


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Mar 4, 2017)

i did not know that lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 5, 2017)

FlyingScotsman11 said:


> if i can get an invite to the bbq i promise ill leave my FBI vest at home. just would love a chance to talk to the guys growing 8x8 plants! im aiming for 6x6 plants this summer as i look out over my kinda thin light dep grow.


Ask your questions early cause once the foods cooked all anyone says is marflle marfle gulp chew chew chew lol


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Apr 6, 2017)

hoping to get a few opinions: ive got a light dep outside grow going and the buds are about golf ball sized. have some rain coming through tomorrow and then light showers the next day. then back up to 80's + do the plants need to be covered as a precaution to guard against mold?. opinions much appreciated thanks. and im still hoping for an invite to the BBQ


----------



## beachball (Apr 6, 2017)

FlyingScotsman11 said:


> hoping to get a few opinions: ive got a light dep outside grow going and the buds are about golf ball sized. have some rain coming through tomorrow and then light showers the next day. then back up to 80's + do the plants need to be covered as a precaution to guard against mold?. opinions much appreciated thanks. and im still hoping for an invite to the BBQ


It's been my experience that the more air circulating the better. The less moisture/humidity the better off you are. Good spacing and air movement helps.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2017)

FlyingScotsman11 said:


> hoping to get a few opinions: ive got a light dep outside grow going and the buds are about golf ball sized. have some rain coming through tomorrow and then light showers the next day. then back up to 80's + do the plants need to be covered as a precaution to guard against mold?. opinions much appreciated thanks. and im still hoping for an invite to the BBQ


I would cover them as a precaution......best of luck. See u at the bbq


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I would cover them as a precaution......best of luck. See u at the bbq


Jj old friend did you try any of nuggs sour kush ?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Jj old friend did you try any of nuggs sour kush ?


no I haven't. smelled great though


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Jj old friend did you try any of nuggs sour kush ?


It's Fire!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> It's Fire!
> TMB-


It looks like fire at the moment 
Not long now 
Cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2017)

If i had two weeks to go or less would another feed be right tonite or just water from here on in...had its last feed 5 days ago with epsom salts mixed in


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Jj old friend did you try any of nuggs sour kush ?


I have.. It's great!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> I have.. It's great!


Awesome its smelling and looking great with not long to go...i have the sativa dom which i was hoping for even though im an indica lover
I heard the sativa dom was more stinky in a gd way


----------



## beachball (Apr 8, 2017)

South coast love to all...
Get to the Bottom https://g.co/kgs/OVnAJJ


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Apr 8, 2017)

need to know what weekend BBQ is and directions. thanks


----------



## fumble (Apr 8, 2017)

April 22nd at camp far west north shore


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/f/outdoor-growing.48/


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Apr 8, 2017)

fumble said:


> April 22nd at camp far west north shore


tyvm


----------



## SCM 831 (Aug 11, 2020)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> There is one or two threads I follow that is not in the Outdoor Growing section, and you can tell just from the tone when you click on them. But I saw some noob on here giving Woot the what for the other day. I was at home and couldn't log in {only my work laptop knows my password, and it's not telling}, but I wanted to tell the kid to remember where he was at.
> 
> Here is the best thing I have seen on the color issue.
> 
> ...


Wow looking at this in 2020 be cray cray


----------



## IndigenousAlien (Sep 14, 2020)

Love the ELP... this site rocks. there seems to be some good people here and Im liking that.
Peace


----------

